# Ibanez 2013



## possumkiller

Is there really no news from Ibanez apart from the RG8?

Are they finally going to bring back the RGT320QRBB and RGT220A?


----------



## vstealth

I would love to see the rgt320z again, dont think its going to happen though.


----------



## possumkiller

Well I'm sure we would all love an RGT7320 but that is even less likely lol.


----------



## AxeHappy

Ibanez bringing back high-end RGTs might actually get me to consider buying a new Ibanez.


----------



## ZXIIIT

If you'd look around the forums, you'd see that Tosin Abasi is getting a Signature Model, Munky said they are releasing a "7 1/2 string" Signature and Ibanez is discontinuing the RG7321.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

1 - Tosin Abasi Signature
2 - RG2228 white with maple fingerboard
3 - new Munky signature
4 - if I'm not mistaken, two new Universe models
5 - I hope they bring the new Prestige models I've seen in their Japanese site.


----------



## Gram negative

Discontinuing the 7321? I thought that was a best-seller! People buy those all the time and swank them out with new pickups.


----------



## isispelican

I want a RGD or RG with a simple fixed bridge, is it really that difficult ibanez?


----------



## will_shred

I love ibanez, but unless they bring in some more sevens (fixed RGD..., 1527, something like that) 
I'm not really interested


----------



## mr_rainmaker

quoted from another forum:

"Dealers aren't allowed to put up the model pages on the new stuff until 1/24"


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Rich over on jemsite said there'd be prestige level 7s.


----------



## ZXIIIT

will_shred said:


> I love ibanez, but unless they bring in some more sevens (fixed RGD..., 1527, something like that)
> I'm not really interested



Same here, especially the weird bridge they put on the newer RG7321s and RGA 7s.

Mix these specs






With these colors.





Come on! Ibanez :C


----------



## Lorcan Ward

ZOMB13 said:


> With these colors.



Holy crap what model Ibanez are they??????


----------



## ZXIIIT

drawnacrol said:


> Holy crap what model Ibanez are they??????



Rob Patterson LACS models.


----------



## simonXsludge

isispelican said:


> I want a RGD or RG with a simple fixed bridge, is it really that difficult ibanez?


There actually are rumors about a fixed RGD7 Prestige.


----------



## Swyse

SV5470 being reintroduced
and a RG1550MV with the synchroniZR bridge





Not sure what markets these will be available in.


----------



## TGN

Any word about updates to the J-customs?


----------



## Heroin

shitsøn;3321206 said:


> There actually are rumors about a fixed RGD7 Prestige.



fuck yes.. any hardtail prestige is more than welcome in my books. except for toms.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Bring Gray Nickel RG7620 back.


----------



## simonpimonpoo

I'm hoping for a prestige 7-string s-model!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Seriously, ANY fixed bridge Prestige 7 would be awesome.

Also, they need an Iceman Prestige. I'm not sure if that shape works on me, but it would still sell. I think.


----------



## Andromalia

Adam Of Angels said:


> Seriously, ANY fixed bridge Prestige 7 would be awesome.
> 
> Also, they need an Iceman Destroyer Prestige. I'm not sure if that shape works on me, but it would still sell. I think.


Fixed that.


----------



## HaloHat

Nobody probably would want one except me... RGD2127Z with that old swirly Ebony top like that one S ? model had, ebony board no inlays and 5 piece Wenge/Bubinga neck and whatever Ibanez's best vibrato is [i don't know?]

dream on i know lol...


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Are you kidding? I would love one like that


----------



## Dabo Fett

if there was an iceman or destroyer 7, ill take 3


----------



## Sepultorture

REALLY HOPE that fixed bridge rgd prestige 7 string becomes a reality, that is exactly where my money would be going next year


----------



## Santuzzo

One thing I know for sure: in 2013 Ibanez will make me want to buy even more guitars......and my g/f is going to hate me (more guitar cases stacked up in our living room)


----------



## Dan

Fixed bridge S series 7 string, H-H in black with cream binding. Thats all i'm aware of at the moment, but soon as i find out more ill let y'all know.


----------



## noUser01

Fixed bridge RGD 25.5'' 7 string please. kthxbai


----------



## Leuchty

Come on you bastards!!!


----------



## simonXsludge

Dan said:


> Fixed bridge S series 7 string, H-H in black with cream binding. Thats all i'm aware of at the moment, but soon as i find out more ill let y'all know.


Part of the new Iron Label series, yeah.


----------



## TheOrangeChannel

Give me more Iron Label news. I have a 1527 I want to bounce because I REALLY want a hardtail 7...eventhough it's T-No'd. Ugh. My 1527M is just so far superior to the RB it's not even funny.


----------



## simonXsludge

TheOrangeChannel said:


> Give me more Iron Label news. I have a 1527 I want to bounce because I REALLY want a hardtail 7...eventhough it's T-No'd. Ugh. My 1527M is just so far superior to the RB it's not even funny.


There was a post about it in the Standard Guitars forum and two videos on YouTube, showing a RG 6-string with EMGs and an S 7-string fixed bridge with passives. They are gonna be built in Indonesia, in the same factory as the Premium series and will feature 6-, 7- and 8-strings.

That's all we know so far.


----------



## simonpimonpoo

shitsøn;3321828 said:


> There was a post about it in the Standard Guitars forum and two videos on YouTube, showing a RG 6-string with EMGs and an S 7-string fixed bridge with passives. They are gonna be built in Indonesia, in the same factory as the Premium series and will feature 6-, 7- and 8-strings.
> 
> That's all we know so far.



Can you please post a link to that post or to the youtube videos?


----------



## Don Vito

I hope Ibanez just gives us everything we want. Wouldn't that be grand.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

the videos became private a few days after they were posted


----------



## straightshreddd

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> the videos became private a few days after they were posted



Fuuuuh, before I read this I spent like 10 mins trying to find them. lol


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Premium 7 string hardtail with a maple neck and a sexual top to go with it.


----------



## RevDrucifer

2 Universes?!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I would guess one is a Premium and the other is a Japanese model. I'm really excited to see both. I have always loved the UV777bk


----------



## muskybread

Seriously, there is a gaping hole in the Ibanez product mix where hardtail Prestige-quality 7s should be. Preferably hipshot-style bridges or maybe that Tight-End bridge found on the 6s.

I love my Carvin DC700, but I would be very interested to try out a comparable Ibanez 7.


----------



## Stemp Fester

RevDrucifer said:


> 2 Universes?!


 
Will they be parallel?


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

I would love a single-cut, 8-string from Ibanez. An ARZ808. How about an ARZ-Prestige series? I love my ARZ800 in 'Transparent Violet'. 

I've seen the Halo's 'Goliath' (8-string/Single-cut). A real beauty but, Ibanez is my preferred brand. An ARZ808 with an Edge III bridge and BareKnuckle or Lundgren pickups. I'd take a 7-string, though.

Just sayin'...


----------



## silentrage

Stemp Fester said:


> Will they be parallel?



Alternate.


----------



## skisgaar

Seconding a fixed bridge RGD, with passives, and a reversed headstock. DX GOD DAMNIT IBANEZ, MAKE IT ALREADY.


----------



## narad

Is the J-custom lineup ever a NAMM feature? I don't seem to remember ever hearing those updates coinciding with big events, but that's got me excited: so much focus on 7s lately, a couple new ones should filter up to the J-custom line soon!


----------



## Rook

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> 2 - RG2228 white with maple fingerboard



Has anyone actually confirmed this is a 2228? All I've heard so far are guesses based on a random product number someone quoted when they asked if they could get a white 2228 - to which the answer was no.


----------



## Swyse

Rook said:


> Has anyone actually confirmed this is a 2228? All I've heard so far are guesses based on a random product number someone quoted when they asked if they could get a white 2228 - to which the answer was no.



Shitson said the UK rep was trying to say RG2228m-WH, so Swyse would consider it confirmed.


----------



## will_shred

ZOMB13 said:


> Same here, especially the weird bridge they put on the newer RG7321s and RGA 7s.
> 
> Mix these specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on! Ibanez :C



I dunno, i'd rather see something with the tight end bridge. Some people might not like how it looks, but it's probably the best bridge I've ever used. I'm not to picky about bridges, but the tight end really stands out as an amazing bridge (at least to me)


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Wasn't there that rumor about BKP's in a 7? Any truth at all to this?


----------



## simonXsludge

DavidLopezJr said:


> Wasn't there that rumor about BKP's in a 7? Any truth at all to this?


I wouldn't believe in that. Unless it was for a sig, I don't see them teaming up with a more boutique-ish brand like Bareknuckle.


----------



## canuck brian

shitsøn;3322556 said:


> I wouldn't believe in that. Unless it was for a sig, I don't see them teaming up with a more boutique-ish brand like Bareknuckle.



They already did on their basses in 2012 with Nordstrand.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Adam Of Angels said:


> Seriously, ANY fixed bridge Prestige 7 would be awesome.
> 
> Also, they need an Iceman Prestige. I'm not sure if that shape works on me, but it would still sell. I think.


 
A fireman would be sick too, but I won't hold my breath. Do they already make a Gilbert sig fireman?

EDIT: They do indeed... Nevermind.


----------



## ingvarsaem

Fixed bridge Premium og Prestige 7 and i would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## CloudAC

This is turning into another "i wish" thread...

Im liking the sound of these new Iron Label series 7's though. Ibanez should let the Americans get in on the RGD7421 action logically speaking.


----------



## Sepultorture

A switch to the tight end bridge for their fixed bridge 7's would be a logical step, especially with the standard ones on their fixed bridge 7's being quite blocky and kinda uncomfortable.


----------



## will_shred

Konfyouzd said:


> A fireman would be sick too, but I won't hold my breath. Do they already make a Gilbert sig fireman?
> 
> EDIT: They do indeed... Nevermind.



Yeah but its not a prestige. Its actually made in china


----------



## Pikka Bird

God damn it, now I really want to see those "iron label" videos. Making them private must obviously have been a calculated marketing move by Ibanez to make them seem that much more elusive.



Konfyouzd said:


> A fireman would be sick too, but I won't hold my breath. Do they already make a Gilbert sig fireman?
> 
> EDIT: They do indeed... Nevermind.



I thought the Fireman model only ever existed as a Paul Gilbert creation.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Im still hoping to see that RG2727...


----------



## jl-austin

About the only thing that would interest me without a doubt would be an RGA121. I am sure this will be another "wow" at NAMM, then "meh" a few months down the road, when the junk finally ships.


----------



## technomancer

will_shred said:


> Yeah but its not a prestige. Its actually made in china



If it's coming out of the same factory building the Artcore stuff there's no reason to be upset, those guitars are awesome.

Also the only fireman I've seen was the super-limited Paul Gilbert sigs that were DEFINITELY not made in China


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

technomancer said:


> If it's coming out of the same factory building the Artcore stuff there's no reason to be upset, those guitars are awesome.


 
This. The Artcore stuff has fretwork that matches J-Custom quality. Plus I have 2 of the new X shape Ibbys, both made in China and they've been consistantly good considering the price.  



technomancer said:


> Also the only fireman I've seen was the super-limited Paul Gilbert sigs that were DEFINITELY not made in China


 
Those are the limited korina models. 







The FRM100 production models are mahogany:






Of course Japan are the only ones who get a mustard yellow version... 






I played the production models when I was in Hollywood GC a few months back and they were nothing short of excellent. Hell, even Paul Gilbert himself has been playing the production models, stock, as of late. 

Need to get one asap.


----------



## Miek

Sometimes I wish I was Japanese just for the different aesthetics the market is cool with, even dudes not in visual kei bands have such sick good taste in guitars.


----------



## simonXsludge

Sepultorture said:


> A switch to the tight end bridge for their fixed bridge 7's would be a logical step, especially with the standard ones on their fixed bridge 7's being quite blocky and kinda uncomfortable.


In the video it was looking like the Iron Label fixed S7 was indeed coming with the bulky Gibraltar bridge.


----------



## technomancer

Just came in to correct myself on the Fireman but see somebody beat me to it


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

technomancer said:


> Just came in to correct myself on the Fireman but see somebody beat me to it


 
I needed an excuse to post that mustard yellow Fireman I want but will never have.


----------



## technomancer

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I needed an excuse to post that mustard yellow Fireman I want but will never have.





And you could always get one imported from Japan...


----------



## Andromalia

Someone call their guitar brand cucumber or something and we'll soon have a whole salada.


----------



## Don Vito

CloudAC said:


> This is turning into another "i wish" thread...


 This is how all these threads work.


----------



## Watty

Andromalia said:


> Someone call their guitar brand cucumber or something and we'll soon have a whole salada.



Wat?

"Cucumber" in the "Ibanez" thread? Unless there's some dirty insinuation hidden in there, I don't see the connection to a salad. And if there is, take it back; cucumbers destroy salads....and anything else they touch.

On topic...A RGA121 variant would be appreciated. The 721CNF was a good attempt at bringing the 6'er line back to the natural look, but it felt a bit cheap comparatively speaking. Even if they had to price it at around about a grand, I figure it would still sell.


----------



## Xaios

What is this "Iron Label" people keep talking about?


----------



## rockstarazuri

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Hell, even Paul Gilbert himself has been playing the production models, stock, as of late.
> 
> Need to get one asap.



This. Where it's made doesn't really matter nowadays does it


----------



## tedtan

rockstarazuri said:


> This. Where it's made doesn't really matter nowadays does it


 
In and of itself, no. But things aren't outsourced to third world countries to gain higher quality, they're outsourced to third world countries to lower costs. Unfortunaltely, that often means a tradeoff: lower cost = lower quality.


----------



## rockstarazuri

I don't know about that. Workers can be trained to be skilled and produce high quality products if time and money is put into it.

CNC machines don't behave differently when put in a different country.
Japanese and American workers aren't inherently skilled, they're trained to produce quality goods. Just like you, me, and virtuosos who play guitar, we all need practice to become good.
Put this in the same context as third world country workers, they can produce quality products too.

Like it or not, from now on many factories are going to be centered in China, Indonesia, India etc, and they're producing quality products even now. Eg. Dingwall basses, Rasmus guitars, Ibanez Premium and Artcore Customs


----------



## tedtan

I simply said that outsourcing is done to lower costs, and that lowering costs often results in lower quality. These are a simply facts. 

Consider Ibanez. The instruments built for the US market were originally made in Bensalem, PA (60's up to approximately the mid 80s*). Then the parts were made in Japan and assembles in PA (mid 80s to early 90s*). Then they were made entirely in Japan (early 90s to mid 90s*). Then Korea (mid 90s to early 2000s*). Then Indonesia (early 2000s*). Now China. Where next?

Keep in mind that when the initial switch from one country to another is made, the quality goes down. Then, as training and quality control increase, quality increases as well, and prices go up. At this point a switch to a new country is made and the cycle repeats.

* All dates approximate.


----------



## Jake

Xaios said:


> What is this "Iron Label" people keep talking about?


from what was leaked fixed bridge, blank board black and white 6,7,and 8 strings. already seen a s7 and a rg 6. My friend whos an ibanez rep asked his agent about it and didnt get a response. But it sounds good so far. The videos i've seen of them also looked good


----------



## BlackStar7

Yes on hardtail Prestige 7s. YES FOREVER. Or just bringing back the RGA121 or something similar.../wishlist

I need more details on this "Iron Label" business, which remains murky to me. I take it nobody managed to get an screenshots of these youtube videos?


----------



## patata

Single pickup baritone RGD7-RG7 with reversed headstock...
but I fear that this will only happen in my dreams.
Bringing back the RG7EXFX would be cool too


----------



## The Shit Wolf

patata said:


> Single pickup baritone RGD7-RG7 with reversed headstock...
> but I fear that this will only happen in my dreams.
> Bringing back the RG7EXFX would be cool too



I'm totally with you on the single pickup and baritone scale but it would also be nice if it was a neck thru 7 like the rgt6EXFX. I own 2 RGT's and love the way they play. Also the offset dots being along the bottom of the fretboard with the reversed headstock would look badass.

We can dream dude


----------



## Swyse

rockstarazuri said:


> I don't know about that. Workers can be trained to be skilled and produce high quality products if time and money is put into it.
> 
> *CNC machines don't behave differently when put in a different country.*
> Japanese and American workers aren't inherently skilled, they're trained to produce quality goods. Just like you, me, and virtuosos who play guitar, we all need practice to become good.
> Put this in the same context as third world country workers, they can produce quality products too.
> 
> Like it or not, from now on many factories are going to be centered in China, Indonesia, India etc, and they're producing quality products even now. Eg. Dingwall basses, Rasmus guitars, Ibanez Premium and Artcore Customs




Assuming its the same CNC machine, and the program isn't changed to run faster instead of having very tight tolerances. If I was looking to make a lot of shit guitars I don't think I'd pony up for the best CNC machine in the world. Also for the workers on a lower end guitar line, even if they are great, its about speed. Every once in a while you get that import guitar that is just amazing, but usually its just ok.


----------



## Gamsl

717ctsjz said:


> from what was leaked fixed bridge, blank board black and white 6,7,and 8 strings. already seen a s7 and a rg 6.



White? As In White Guitars


----------



## DeadSuspect

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> 1 - Tosin Abasi Signature
> 2 - RG2228 white with maple fingerboard
> 3 - new Munky signature
> 4 - if I'm not mistaken, two new Universe models
> 5 - I hope they bring the new Prestige models I've seen in their Japanese site.



tosin abasi signature would be awesome!


----------



## Swyse

This is the Iron Label RG6 right? This pic is Kyle Ahern's, the guy who originally posted the video with it.


----------



## Mordecai

isispelican said:


> I want a RGD or RG with an evertune bridge, is it really that difficult ibanez?



i fixed what you meant to say.


----------



## Andromalia

rockstarazuri said:


> I don't know about that. Workers can be trained to be skilled and produce high quality products if time and money is put into it.
> 
> CNC machines don't behave differently when put in a different country.



A body is a body, but the CNC machine doesn't do the binding, fretting, and finishing. Which are the area where cheapos fail.
All those manufacturers go to asia for ONE reason: labor cost. when it's actually cheaper to build in asia and ship wordlwide than producing locally, you start to realise how much cheaper the labor is. Low wages, no annoying worker unions or work laws to respect.

So in the end, what is the difference ? Employees mass producing guitars in asia are not motivated and therefore work is more sloppy. Doesn't have anything to do with their country of origin. When you want someone to work well, you give them a good salary and work environment. 12 hours a day in a factory isn't one.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Well, hailing from a Southeast Asian country, and specializing in manufacturing, I don't think the environment is all that bad in my home country. When people say Asian countries, people think we let children work for 12 hours a day, which is not true. We have trained specialized workers, in the end the quality of the product depends on how strict the QC would be, not just working conditions. You say as if that the workers in Asia by default are not motivated, I do not think that's true. Granted, yes, the work labor is lower, but that's because the cost of living there is lower than say Japan or the USA. Not because we underpay or let minors do factory work.

Also, products made in Asian countries are far better than the old days. We just got spoiled by high quality Japanese and American products. For the price, 'cheapo' guitars actually have good cost-performance ratios nowadays.


----------



## Swyse

RG2721


----------



## tedtan

rockstarazuri said:


> Also, products made in Asian countries are far better than the old days... For the price, 'cheapo' guitars actually have good cost-performance ratios nowadays.


 
I agree completely. The inexpensive guitars are MUCH better than they used to be.

I never meant that Asian countries _can't _manufacture to a high level, only that the manufacturers intentionally go to these countries for the reduced prices, and are willing to trade a degree of quality for those reduced prices because it makes it feasible for them to bring their lower priced lines to the market.

And the prices for manufacturing in Asia are increaseing already. Unless China keeps its costs artificially low (e.g., by manupulating the currency exchange rates), we'll see MADE IN GHANA (or Somalia, Nicaragua, Guatemala, etc.) within the next 10 to 20 years.


----------



## simonXsludge

Swyse said:


> This is the Iron Label RG6 right? This pic is Kyle Ahern's, the guy who originally posted the video with it.


----------



## jwade

Ok, sorry, but nobody has actually explained what this 'iron label' name actually means. Little help?


----------



## simonXsludge

jwade said:


> Ok, sorry, but nobody has actually explained what this 'iron label' name actually means. Little help?


Yes, I have 2 pages back...



shitsøn;3321828 said:


> There was a post about it in the Standard Guitars forum and two videos on YouTube, showing a RG 6-string with EMGs and an S 7-string fixed bridge with passives. They are gonna be built in Indonesia, in the same factory as the Premium series and will feature 6-, 7- and 8-strings.
> 
> That's all we know so far.


----------



## jwade

No no, I was asking why this new line is called Iron Label, not what it's comprised of.


----------



## Swyse

jwade said:


> No no, I was asking why this new line is called Iron Label, not what it's comprised of.



Probably the same thing the schecter hellraiser series means, it means kids will think its cool and buy it.


----------



## Andromalia

rockstarazuri said:


> Well, hailing from a Southeast Asian country, and specializing in manufacturing, I don't think the environment is all that bad in my home country.



Well, you apparently live in Japan, where I incidentally have lived for 18 months. I was saying asian because that is where the low cost labor markets are today. In a general principle, any country where cheap labor is available from a large pool of poor and underqualified people. Which Japan certainly isn't.
Factories did'nt move to Indonesia, India and China for nothing. Korea and Japan are now too expensive as they are among the rich countries of the world.

There is also a big difference: Japanese factories were actually created and managed by japanese people, that had a domestic market to begin with, and the US brands hopped on the train. The guitar factories in Indonesia etc are created specifically as export schemes by foreign brands.



> we'll see MADE IN GHANA (or Somalia, Nicaragua, Guatemala, etc.) within the next 10 to 20 years.


Doubt it, as a whole africa is still too politically unstable to become an industrial center.


----------



## Jake

717ctsjz said:


> from what was leaked fixed bridge, blank board black and white 6,7,and 8 strings. already seen a s7 and a rg 6. My friend whos an ibanez rep asked his agent about it and didnt get a response. But it sounds good so far. The videos i've seen of them also looked good



EDIT: Found out today that their slightly below the premiums in quality. I'm most likely going to be picking up an s7 once they are released.


----------



## tedtan

Andromalia said:


> Doubt it, as a whole africa is still too politically unstable to become an industrial center.


 
Mexico isn't exactly a bastion of political stability, either, but Fender, Taylor, Martin and others still have guitars built there. And there are plenty of other items made there for the North American market, as well.

And two of those countries I mentioned are Central American, not African, with somewhat better political stability.


----------



## Allealex

1) Rg1527m with fixed bridge, black hardware and white pickups;
2) Destroyer 7 with flat black finish and no neck pickup


----------



## Konfyouzd

So I was just hanging out in the Schecter thread...

Ibanez! Why you no Sustainiac?!


----------



## Andromalia

tedtan said:


> Mexico isn't exactly a bastion of political stability, either, but Fender, Taylor, Martin and others still have guitars built there. And there are plenty of other items made there for the North American market, as well.


It's a neighbouring country with lots of economic ties, it's a bit different. Africa is a whole another problem but I'll stop there as we have derailed the htread overmuch as it is.


----------



## Osiris

I'd buy the_ fuck _out of an African S7


----------



## jl-austin

Actually countries like the Philippines are next on the list. Cheap labor, and it is not that far from all the other places of manufacture.


----------



## CapinCripes

Swyse said:


> This is the Iron Label RG6 right? This pic is Kyle Ahern's, the guy who originally posted the video with it.


The fingerboard on that has been bugging me since he posted the youtube videos. It looks really dark and I am not so sure its just the lighting because I noticed it in the youtube videos as well. I would say it looks kind of like ebony but Ibanez seems to not want to touch ebony anymore, so I am pretty sure that's out. could it be dyed rosewood or am I just seeing things?


----------



## Loomer

shitsøn;3323281 said:


> In the video it was looking like the Iron Label fixed S7 was indeed coming with the bulky Gibraltar bridge.



Seeing as I love that bridge, this is good news to me!


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Is there no love for a 7-string version of the 'Edge III'? I love the look of 'em, for the 8-string guitars. Would very much want one in 7.


----------



## Rook

Swyse said:


> Shitson said the UK rep was trying to say RG2228m-WH, so Swyse would consider it confirmed.



Yeah but that's all he said.

I'm reserving judgment on this.


----------



## JohnIce

Andromalia said:


> Well, you apparently live in Japan, where I incidentally have lived for 18 months. I was saying asian because that is where the low cost labor markets are today. In a general principle, any country where cheap labor is available from a large pool of poor and underqualified people. Which Japan certainly isn't.



I think you misread what he said, he didn't say he was from Japan originally.


----------



## Nag

I'd want the RG2610 back, a non-prestige RGD 7 with a trem (RGD7420 basically), the RGT series back, and ANY non-limited RG with a maple fretboard that has sharkie inlays instead of dots (exists only in Japan). and more RGs with non-basswood bodies.

I guess I can dream on...


----------



## Zerox8610

Shit just got really confusing.... Ibanez RG 7-String RG7421 (Black) | Sweetwater.com

Damn it Ibanez.


----------



## Jake

Ibanez RG Prestige 8-String RG2228M (White) | Sweetwater.com

Ibanez Premium RG 7-String RG927QMF (Red Desert) | Sweetwater.com

Ibanez Premium RG RG950QM (Black Ice) | Sweetwater.com

well....


----------



## Panacea224

That white rg2228 with the maple board looks nice, but I would love a rgd2127z in galaxy white with a maple board.


----------



## CapinCripes

Ibanez AT Andy Timmons Signature (Sunburst) | Sweetwater.com Andy Timmons premium it seems


----------



## rockstarazuri

Fixed bridge Ibanez Premium 7 string O_O


----------



## timbucktu123

CapinCripes said:


> Ibanez AT Andy Timmons Signature (Sunburst) | Sweetwater.com Andy Timmons premium it seems



YES! YES! i really want one of those. Ibanez is going crazy this year


----------



## Zerox8610

From the description of the Premium RG7

"Edge Zero II-7 bridge gives you solid performance and stability
The RG7420's Edge Zero II-7 bridge with Zero Point System was designed by Ibanez to give you the fast vibrato response and snap you need to pull off sharp bends and flutters. The extreme stability of this knife-edge-style trem's stud lock function is also one of the many reasons its a favorite among many of today's top shredders. If you're looking for a guitar that can stand up to long playing sessions without losing its tuning, you're going to adore the Ibanez RG7420!"

So there's that too


----------



## nik35

Now I'm kinda hoping the new S7s will have the same bridge as the RG927QMF.


----------



## McKay

Zerox8610 said:


> Shit just got really confusing.... Ibanez RG 7-String RG7421 (Black) | Sweetwater.com
> 
> Damn it Ibanez.



Woah, that actually looks awesome. Even with the basswood I might have to get one.

If the bridge pup was a little closer to the bridge and it was made of alder/mahogany it would be the perfect guitar for metal!!!


----------



## JamesM

Nitpicking: set to maximum.


----------



## Watty

McKay said:


> Woah, that actually looks awesome. Even with the basswood I might have to get one.
> 
> If the bridge pup was a little closer to the bridge and it was made of alder/mahogany it would be the perfect guitar for metal!!!



Just checking, but you do know these have been around for a while, right? Ibanez just now saw fit to bring them back at a different price-point. Can't say I'm disappointed at all!


----------



## Zerox8610

Watty said:


> Just checking, but you do know these have been around for a while, right? Ibanez just now saw fit to bring them back at a different price-point. Can't say I'm disappointed at all!



And change where they're made. That's the part I HATE about this.

But it looks like a solid guitar, especially for that price. 

I just wish they would have gone with RG7 for the name (to match the RG8) instead of a model that has previously existed..


----------



## jwade

Haven't seen this before: Ibanez RG927 (Black, 7-String) | Sweetwater.com

Also, big fan of the 7421 coming back, and the maple fretboard 2228 looks goddamned nice.


----------



## Floppystrings

717ctsjz said:


> Ibanez Premium RG 7-String RG927QMF (Red Desert) | Sweetwater.com
> 
> well....



That bridge...what is it...how does it works


----------



## GazPots

I may be mistaken but I'm pretty sure that bridge is one of the new Ibanez hardtail designs. Which would mean the website has goofed and labelled it as a tremolo. Which also means a rather nice hardtail premium 7 from ibanez this year.


According to the ibanez site this is what an Edge Zero II-7 should look like.









This is the type of bridge that appears on the picture in the link you've quoted. It's a variant or the Tight-End R bridge. It's a hardtail.


----------



## otisct20

Hardtail Premium RG 7

My Face When:https://gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8rs4wWQ7s1qk62rq.gif


----------



## BlindingLight7

otisct20 said:


> Hardtail Premium RG 7
> 
> My Face When:https://gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8rs4wWQ7s1qk62rq.gif


Oh, you must be so mad.


----------



## otisct20

I looked exactly like that  I was already planning to change from the 6 string to that on lay away


----------



## Swyse

Ibanez FR320 (Black) | Sweetwater.com

New FR, they didn't listen to my advice.


----------



## Swyse

CapinCripes said:


> Ibanez AT Andy Timmons Signature (Sunburst) | Sweetwater.com Andy Timmons premium it seems



The middle 2 screws on the bridge are missing, wonder if that is intentional or just a 'shopping goof.


----------



## themightyjaymoe

This is going to sound blasphemous but I'm really glad Ibanez is making new premium 7's with no floating trem! This and an apparent Dino Sig!?! Too many guitars and not enough cash! 2013 might be rough on the wallet.


----------



## guitarister7321

Swyse said:


> The middle 2 screws on the bridge are missing, wonder if that is intentional or just a 'shopping goof.



It's supposed to be like that. The MIJ AT came like that. Not sure why they did that though.


Bass, but new Prestige ATK 5-string. Finally 
Ibanez ATK1205 5-string Bass (Natural) | Sweetwater.com


RG7421 is cheaper than the current RG7321, too. I wonder if there are any other big changes between the two other than binding and bridge.


----------



## Swyse

guitarister7321 said:


> It's supposed to be like that. The MIJ AT came like that. Not sure why they did that though.
> 
> 
> Bass, but new Prestige ATK 5-string. Finally
> Ibanez ATK1205 5-string Bass (Natural) | Sweetwater.com
> 
> 
> RG7421 is cheaper than the current RG7321, too. I wonder if there are any other big changes between the two other than binding and bridge.



Glad the 7421 doesn't have the gibraltar, but the binding could have stayed. The only difference on the front vs the japan made 7421 appears to be the trussrod cover. I can't wait until I have to try to pick the japan made and the new one apart.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

They should have just let the new 7421 be the 7321, rather than confuse the shit out of the used market.


----------



## Swyse

Adam Of Angels said:


> They should have just let the new 7421 be the 7321, rather than confuse the shit out of the used market.



or just called it the RG7 to stick with recent naming trends


----------



## timbucktu123

Swyse said:


> The middle 2 screws on the bridge are missing, wonder if that is intentional or just a 'shopping goof.



Its intentional


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

So far, I need all of these guitars. Dammit Ibanez.


----------



## McKay

Watty said:


> Just checking, but you do know these have been around for a while, right? Ibanez just now saw fit to bring them back at a different price-point. Can't say I'm disappointed at all!



Yeah, I used to own one. And sure I was nitpicking earlier, I am really happy they're bringing back the 7421s though, I for one don't really care where they're made as long as they come out ok.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Zerox8610 said:


> Shit just got really confusing.... Ibanez RG 7-String RG7421 (Black) | Sweetwater.com
> 
> Damn it Ibanez.



Gettin that too...


----------



## jl-austin

The standard bridge is easier to mod, can buy aftermarket saddles and such. I was never a fan of binding on guitars with dot inlays. I like the new RG7421 better than the RG7321 it is replacing. Only question is, where is it made?


----------



## simonXsludge

jl-austin said:


> The standard bridge is easier to mod, can buy aftermarket saddles and such. I was never a fan of binding on guitars with dot inlays. I like the new RG7421 better than the RG7321 it is replacing. Only question is, where is it made?


The price point says Indonesia.


----------



## Tree

My bank account/wallet will run dry this year. 
Well played, Ibanez...Well played


----------



## Sepultorture

what happened with the dino sig thread?


----------



## BlackStar7

^Was wondering the same. Also, please bring us more fixed bridge Prestiges Father Guitarmas


----------



## willis7452

Sepultorture said:


> what happened with the dino sig thread?



It was taken down because it wasn't exactly true.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Swyse said:


> Ibanez FR320 (Black) | Sweetwater.com
> 
> New FR, they didn't listen to my advice.


 
These aren't new:

Electric Guitars - FR320 | Ibanez guitars


----------



## Sepultorture

willis7452 said:


> It was taken down because it wasn't exactly true.



that sucks


----------



## Swyse

Bloody_Inferno said:


> These aren't new:
> 
> Electric Guitars - FR320 | Ibanez guitars



New in the civilized world.


----------



## Miek

baka gaijins


----------



## jl-austin

shitsøn;3326831 said:


> The price point says Indonesia.



I am hoping not China, I would be okay with Indonesia.


----------



## Syriel

Tight End R 7 string fuck yes!

If the rumors of the Prestige 7 string RGD Hardtail is true, I god damn hope it's that bridge.


----------



## Sepultorture

Syriel said:


> Tight End R 7 string fuck yes!
> 
> If the rumors of the Prestige 7 string RGD Hardtail is true, I god damn hope it's that bridge.



this is the one i'm hoping against all hope that it happens, as i WILL buy that guitar


----------



## Tereon

Ok, the tight end premium 7 is a step in the right direction... now all thats missing is a fixed RGD premium/prestige 7.
Come on ibanez, I really want to throw my money at you guys


----------



## ectoshock

I don't want to beat a dead horse with pricing complaints, but with the economy still as it is, the RG2228 went up another $100 this year? I do understand its a MIJ Prestige series, but come on. It's a beautiful piece, but getting a little difficult justifying $2200. I can only imagine what 2013 will bring pricing-wise for everything else. We get excited for things that are out of reasonable reach for most, but given a $400 budget model that needs $600 in upgrades? Even the Premium line, although a step up, still quite pricey and still may need pickups and possible hardware upgrades. Can we really not get a happy medium? Example - alder/mahogany body, maple neck, maple/rosewood board, name brand pickup and some quality hardware for about $1000 or less?

Irritating thing too is most of these prestige models aren't available to try out in most stores. If they are expecting people to make this hefty investment, don't we deserve to at least play it first? The online retailers (sweetwater in particular) are great, but you are still buying blind. Mom and Pop shops can't afford to keep any as inventory (understandable), and good old GC well we know what we will (or won't) find there. 

I know I'll probably get some remarks back "Quit complaining and go get a schecter or esp, etc." but I've been a loyal Ibanez player for years. I want to support the company, but its getting more difficult when every year, seems like we're getting less and paying A LOT more. Maybe they'll prove me wrong though after NAMM. I hope so.


----------



## 8stringthang

ectoshock said:


> I don't want to beat a dead horse with pricing complaints, but with the economy still as it is, the RG2228 went up another $100 this year? I do understand its a MIJ Prestige series, but come on. It's a beautiful piece, but getting a little difficult justifying $2200. I can only imagine what 2013 will bring pricing-wise for everything else. We get excited for things that are out of reasonable reach for most, but given a $400 budget model that needs $600 in upgrades? Even the Premium line, although a step up, still quite pricey and still may need pickups and possible hardware upgrades. Can we really not get a happy medium? Example - alder/mahogany body, maple neck, maple/rosewood board, name brand pickup and some quality hardware for about $1000 or less?
> 
> Irritating thing too is most of these prestige models aren't available to try out in most stores. If they are expecting people to make this hefty investment, don't we deserve to at least play it first? The online retailers (sweetwater in particular) are great, but you are still buying blind. Mom and Pop shops can't afford to keep any as inventory (understandable), and good old GC well we know what we will (or won't) find there.
> 
> I know I'll probably get some remarks back "Quit complaining and go get a schecter or esp, etc." but I've been a loyal Ibanez player for years. I want to support the company, but its getting more difficult when every year, seems like we're getting less and paying A LOT more. Maybe they'll prove me wrong though after NAMM. I hope so.


A while back I was looking at the new rg927 in black, its going for a grand, and for that, thats a lot cheese for a middle class guitar especially since shecter and esp have some great 7 strings with better pickups and hardware in that price range and a little cheaper. Now Im a loyal ibanez fan myself so I do understand the frustration . If you go to guitar center and look at the prices of used prestiges they dont really hold there value that well at all. So it is a bit odd they keep raising there prices so much with so little in return and not competing with the competition. Maybe ibanez has the same people operating them that Hostess had but hell I dont know?


----------



## ectoshock

8stringthang said:


> A while back I was looking at the new rg927 in black, its going for a grand, and for that, thats a lot cheese for a middle class guitar especially since shecter and esp have some great 7 strings with better pickups and hardware in that price range. Now Im a loyal ibanez fan myself so I do understand the frustration . If you go to guitar center and look at the prices of used prestiges they dont really hold there value that well at all. So it is a bit odd they keep raising there prices so much with so little in return and not competing with the competition. Maybe ibanez has the same people operating them that Hostess had but hell at I dont know?



You hit the nail on the head man. I too was looking at the RG927, but again could not justify a $1000 price tag, when you have to possibly spend another $500 in upgrades! If that's the case, just produce something between 900-1200 that's ready to go. I personally have modded a few guitars, and although the excitement of modding is fun for awhile, sometimes you just want to get something new that's built with the good parts/pickups and setup nice straight from the factory. Bad enough when you get a new axe online or even from a store and have to take it to a professional and pay for a setup on top of it. Parts aren't cheap, pickups aren't cheap, labor isn't cheap. On your other note, yes, the resale value for Ibanez guitars is getting worse and worse. I've taken my losses (rather not get into that now), but like you said, seeing what used prestige models are selling for, or what people are having to sacrifice them on eBay for is insane. No one necessarily wants to always buy a guitar in anticipation to sell it, but you'd hope if you needed to get rid of it in a pinch, if its a desired model, you could get close to breaking even for it. Maybe it's because an over saturation of models every year? Gibson always seems to make their "limited runs" and anyone who throws those on eBay seems to get what they paid or more. Seen a banged up Thunderhorse Dethklok Explorer go for $1600 a few months back, yet an RGD2127 with bareknuckle pickups in mint condition sold for $1100. That guy lost probably close to $800 on his "investment". Just crazy. I know Ibanez must be doing something right, because people are still buying, but it is just very frustrating. Speaking of Hostess, miss those orange cupcakes.


----------



## simonXsludge

ectoshock said:


> You hit the nail on the head man. I too was looking at the RG927, but again could not justify a $1000 price tag, when you have to possibly spend another $500 in upgrades!


That's a little overexaggerated. Honestly, all the Premiums need is a PU upgrade and they are good to go for most people. The hardware quality is more than solid and with a good setup they play great. So you are looking at 80-150$ for one or two pickups and maybe have to pay a tech for a good setup, which is mandatory for any guitar in my opinion.


----------



## dirtool

rg2727?


----------



## Loomer

ectoshock said:


> I don't want to beat a dead horse with pricing complaints, but with the economy still as it is, the RG2228 went up another $100 this year? I do understand its a MIJ Prestige series, but come on. It's a beautiful piece, but getting a little difficult justifying $2200. I can only imagine what 2013 will bring pricing-wise for everything else. We get excited for things that are out of reasonable reach for most, but given a $400 budget model that needs $600 in upgrades? Even the Premium line, although a step up, still quite pricey and still may need pickups and possible hardware upgrades. Can we really not get a happy medium? Example - alder/mahogany body, maple neck, maple/rosewood board, name brand pickup and some quality hardware for about $1000 or less?
> 
> Irritating thing too is most of these prestige models aren't available to try out in most stores. If they are expecting people to make this hefty investment, don't we deserve to at least play it first? The online retailers (sweetwater in particular) are great, but you are still buying blind. Mom and Pop shops can't afford to keep any as inventory (understandable), and good old GC well we know what we will (or won't) find there.
> 
> I know I'll probably get some remarks back "Quit complaining and go get a schecter or esp, etc." but I've been a loyal Ibanez player for years. I want to support the company, but its getting more difficult when every year, seems like we're getting less and paying A LOT more. Maybe they'll prove me wrong though after NAMM. I hope so.



One of the parts of an economic crisis is inflation. It's not because the guitar is worth more, it's your money that is worth less.


----------



## Andromalia

Inflation is a bit more complicated than that, having inflation in a heavily indebted society can actually help.
Which is why the fed is going crazy with the dollar printing. The downside is your dollars are worth less in an international market, the good side is your debt becomes easier to reimburse over time provided your salary rises with inflation. (if it doesn't, have a word with your boss who pockets the difference)
If a brand is too expensive, buy another. When I bought a few ibbies I bought all of them used, I'm not paying their new prices who aren't worth the guitar you get imho. It's all well and good saying "all they need is a pickup change", when that pickup change is 20% of the price of the guitar it's not an insignificant sum of money.


----------



## 8stringthang

Loomer said:


> One of the parts of an economic crisis is inflation. It's not because the guitar is worth more, it's your money that is worth less.



Damn it!! I was hoping since the economy was getting worse that would equal ibanez selling less guitars so in which 2013 might equal ibanez having lower prices on better stuff for us this upcoming year to compete with the other guitar manufactures, so I guess its the other way around....my ignorance runs deep


----------



## timbucktu123

Everyone look at sweetwaters website all the models are gone


----------



## 8stringthang

timbucktu123 said:


> Everyone look at sweetwaters website all the models are gone



Wow your right, I wonder what happened??


----------



## BlindingLight7

dun dun dunnnn

Think somebody must've made a booboo. figures.


----------



## Swyse

timbucktu123 said:


> Everyone look at sweetwaters website all the models are gone



Anyone seen that 30 for 30 about reggie miller and remember the part about presence of mind?


----------



## bcfox

BlindingLight7 said:


> dun dun dunnnn
> 
> Think somebody must've made a booboo. figures.



I'm leaning more towards publicity leak whether it was Ibanez's or Sweetwater's decision I'm not sure. The new Premiums do look killer, but I can't get over the price on the BTB basses. I know it's slightly off topic, but $1499 and $1599 for an Indo bass seems a bit much to me. I'll definitely have to play it before buying it.


----------



## bcfox

Swyse said:


>



I would kill for a seven string just like this. HSH, pearl pickguard, maple top, everything about it.


----------



## rockstarazuri

The more I look at the 7 string Premium the more I want it. The AT model too


----------



## cardinal

I don't know why I never had any interest in the old 7321 with the neck binding but now I want a new 7421 without the neck binding. Makes no sense, but I do want a new 7421.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I agree with the binding. If you wanted to mod it by adding a color pickguard, it wouldnt look right on an rg7321. No without all the white, you can make your own cheapo green dot.


----------



## NeglectedField

I see with the 7421 they've gone back to the old style fixed bridge. Was the newer clunkier one they did unpopular?


----------



## mr_rainmaker

yep easier to get parts for the old bridge,and I think the old bridge gave better sound.


----------



## great_kthulu

GASing so hard for this!


----------



## jwade

mr_rainmaker said:


> yep easier to get parts for the old bridge,and I think the old bridge gave better sound.



Plus, the newer hardtails were uncomfortable on the picking hand if you do a lot of palm-muting.


----------



## rockstarazuri

I thought the older bridges has screws that dig into your hand when palm muting


----------



## jwade

only if something was seriously wrong with your saddles height adjustment. the newer ones have that sharp corner that juts out, it's ridiculously obnoxious.




vs


----------



## Loomer

great_kthulu said:


> GASing so hard for this!



This thing would be the absolute tits if it didn't have that riciculous "flame maple" top. Oh well.. Nothing a heat gun and some spraypaint can't fix.


----------



## simonXsludge

Loomer said:


> This thing would be the absolute tits if it didn't have that riciculous "flame maple" top. Oh well.. Nothing a heat gun and some spraypaint can't fix.




A) It's actually _quilted_ maple and a veneer. And a mockup at that. Ibanez uses mockups for their product pictures.

B) I'm pretty sure they will put it out in black as well, so no reason to molest a guitar that's fine.


----------



## Loomer

shitsøn;3329711 said:


> A) It's actually _quilted_ maple and a veneer. And a mockup at that. Ibanez uses mockups for their product pictures.
> 
> B) I'm pretty sure they will put it out in black as well, so no reason to molest a guitar that's fine.



A) Still waaaay too gaudy for me regardless. I know I'm in the minority, what with everyone loving that kind of cosmetic tomfoolery around here, but I actually prefer the neutral, unadorned and workmanlike axes. If I MUST have even paint on my guitars, a regular black is what I prefer. Which brings me to

B) If it does come out in regular black it's a SERIOUS contender for "next guitar". That bridge is supercomfy, and I honestly can't really tell any difference worth noticing between the Premiums I've tried and any Prestige I've tried. People need to get the fuck on over giving a shit about where a guitar is made. If it plays and sounds good, it _*IS*_ good, end of discussion. I could give two shits if my guitars were made in Japan or Somalia, as long as it's a good guitar. Only dealbreaker would be if the workers were subjected to sweatshop-like conditions or in any other way violated, like I've heard some places do.


----------



## narad

Loomer said:


> If I MUST have even paint on my guitars, a regular black is what I prefer.



Good luck finding something like that from Ibanez.


----------



## Whammy

I so hope they release the RG2727fz in europe. A prestige 7-string that isn't black 
This is only viewable on the Japanese page.


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ I adore that guitar... Really really want it. I like everything about it. The color is just great... and of course, mahogany<3 


If they do release it, im gonna take a loan and buy two!


----------



## Whammy

There's so many nice looking guitars on the Japanese page in the prestige range. In Europe we tend to only get black prestige guitars.
I honestly don't see why they split the market up like that. Do they think that the guitars they choose to hold back from Europe won't sell here?!?!

Like do they think all of these 6-string prestige guitars won't sell in Europe or the US?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Oh my eight pound, six ounce, newborn baby Jesus I want this guitar so hard that I'm about to crysturbate right now in front of this computer monitor.


----------



## Swyse

Not into any of those japan only ones except the white one.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Dat Blue!!


----------



## Austin175

Man I reall want a new 7 strin for income tax time, I hope they have some awesome hardtail 7s cause I hate the bridge on my RG7321 an do t feel like routing it out to fit a new bridge. 

Maybe a 7 with a TOM style fixed bridge. Oh an the blue HSH ibby up top there is amazing looking.

Edit: W what do you guys think of that 30 fret ibby 7 string that Francesco from All Shall Perish uses. I was thinking about getting it but dos the extra 6 frets really benefit anything.


----------



## Floppystrings

Whammy said:


> [/IMG]



Dang.

Too much want.


----------



## Whitestrat

Premium AT! Yummy!


----------



## possumkiller

J.custom - JCRG12-MBK | Ibanez guitars

When are the neck through RG J Customs coming to America?????


----------



## butch

Whammy said:


> I honestly don't see why they split the market up like that. Do they think that the guitars they choose to hold back from Europe won't sell here?!?!
> 
> Like do they think all of these 6-string prestige guitars won't sell in Europe or the US?



Each market's distributor decides what their country will carry. For instance, Hoshino USA is the sole deciding body as to what Ibanez models are carried in the US. All models are shown to all distributors, from then, it's up to the individual buyers. 

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## simonXsludge

butch said:


> Each market's distributor decides what their country will carry. For instance, Hoshino USA is the sole deciding body as to what Ibanez models are carried in the US. All models are shown to all distributors, from then, it's up to the individual buyers.


As far as I'm concerned, Hoshino Japan decides that. They are listening to their distributors, but in the end, they decide themselves.


----------



## ErkerAsylum

Dan said:


> Fixed bridge S series 7 string, H-H in black with cream binding. Thats all i'm aware of at the moment, but soon as i find out more ill let y'all know.



I like the idea of the fixed bridge S 7. I have an s7420 and the floating bridge is the only thing i don't like about it. It would nice to have something more convenient to maintain...


----------



## GXPO

I hope the Premium line is getting Dunlop 6100. That's all I ask... Ibanez could've done nothing but that and I would be happy. I hope/pray/will sell my soul for that fixed bridge RG7 to have standard Ibby wide and tall frets.


----------



## Felvin

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Oh my eight pound, six ounce, newborn baby Jesus I want this guitar so hard that I'm about to crysturbate right now in front of this computer monitor.



This as a prestige 7 would make me cry tears of joy.


----------



## GazPots

possumkiller said:


> J.custom - JCRG12-MBK | Ibanez guitars
> 
> When are the neck through RG J Customs coming to America?????



Oh my fuck, extreme do want.


Why isn't this in europe or america?


----------



## narad

GazPots said:


> Oh my fuck, extreme do want.
> 
> 
> Why isn't this in europe or america?



Those are barely out in Japan and cost a shit-ton, even by J-custom standards. I don't think they'll be doing any semesters abroad, but if you want to hunt one down you can start here:

Ibanez JCRG12-MBK ~Morion Black~


----------



## Black_Sheep

This thread really makes me wanna buy a new Ibby...


----------



## mr_rainmaker

HOLYCRAP those sunburst RG`s WANT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Weasel

I totally missed all the listings on sweetwater before they were taken down. Anyone care to enlighten me on the RG7421, pics would be great!


----------



## Syriel

Austin175 said:


> Man I reall want a new 7 strin for income tax time, I hope they have some awesome hardtail 7s cause I hate the bridge on my RG7321 an do t feel like routing it out to fit a new bridge.
> 
> Maybe a 7 with a TOM style fixed bridge. Oh an the blue HSH ibby up top there is amazing looking.
> 
> Edit: W what do you guys think of that 30 fret ibby 7 string that Francesco from All Shall Perish uses. I was thinking about getting it but dos the extra 6 frets really benefit anything.



The Francesco Artusato 7 string 30 fretter is his own LACS. The actual limited production model available is 6 stringed called the RG2011. There's one currently on EBay for sale if you want one, but snag it quick as they're hard to find now. As for the benefit, you obviously have extra range, and at the same time, the normal higher frets (20-24) are easily reachable and usable unlike some. I actually played that model at a store before, GASSED so hard for it but couldn't justify it as I had quit 6 stringers. I wish I just grabbed it when I had the chance, now that I'm gassing for 6ers again.




Evil Weasel said:


> I totally missed all the listings on sweetwater before they were taken down. Anyone care to enlighten me on the RG7421, pics would be great!



Check just one page back for pictures.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Whammy said:


> There's so many nice looking guitars on the Japanese page in the prestige range. In Europe we tend to only get black prestige guitars.
> I honestly don't see why they split the market up like that. Do they think that the guitars they choose to hold back from Europe won't sell here?!?!


 
as far as I know (and this certainly used to be the case) it's the European distributers that think these guitars won't sell and thus choose not to offer them, rather than Ibanez back at head office...


----------



## canuck brian

8stringthang said:


> Wow your right, I wonder what happened??



Ibanez probably told them to pull them off the site until they're officially released at NAMM. I'm surprised they were up this long.

From the ones I saw, looks like Ibanez is actually listening to their fans. I played a premium JEM recently and it was a stellar guitar.


----------



## rockstarazuri

GAS. I feel evil but I hope this is a Japan only model hahaha. Sorry guys


----------



## Evil Weasel

Syriel said:


> Check just one page back for pictures.



I looked over that and only remembered all the quilt tops. I should have guessed it would look exactly like the old RG7421! Now the choice between modding that or the RG927.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

canuck brian said:


> I played a premium JEM recently and it was a stellar guitar.



Oh.
Jesus.


----------



## GazPots

narad said:


> Those are barely out in Japan and cost a shit-ton, even by J-custom standards. I don't think they'll be doing any semesters abroad, but if you want to hunt one down you can start here:
> 
> Ibanez JCRG12-MBK ~Morion Black~



I've spent enough money this year on 8 strings to halt any further purchases.


Although sayin that the new year is days away!


----------



## Austin175

Syriel said:


> The Francesco Artusato 7 string 30 fretter is his own LACS. The actual limited production model available is 6 stringed called the RG2011. There's one currently on EBay for sale if you want one, but snag it quick as they're hard to find now. As for the benefit, you obviously have extra range, and at the same time, the normal higher frets (20-24) are easily reachable and usable unlike some. I actually played that model at a store before, GASSED so hard for it but couldn't justify it as I had quit 6 stringers. I wish I just grabbed it when I had the chance, now that I'm gassing for it



Ah well damn that sucks I was really wanting it in the 7 string version. How did you like it when you played it? Did it feel,sound, or play different then other 6 strings. Did the neck simulator sound good or to electronicy(spelling). 

Edit: just seen one listed on eBay an that's a hard choice cause I only have enough or will have to get 1 new guitar this year. The one thing that I don't like on the one listed is his vinyl inlays but there removable. 

I guess I have a choice wait an see if it's still listed at incometax time an get it, or get a new 7 string? Ugh I wish I rich for like 1 day lol. 
I'll take a look an see if I can find one used an try an get it just cause there isn't many out there. Oh does anyone know if the RG8 is only going to come in white?


----------



## jcyrrep

I really hope the bring back the RGT320QRBB, that's my all time favorite Ibby!


----------



## Syriel

Austin175 said:


> Ah well damn that sucks I was really wanting it in the 7 string version. How did you like it when you played it? Did it feel,sound, or play different then other 6 strings. Did the neck simulator sound good or to electronicy(spelling).
> 
> Edit: just seen one listed on eBay an that's a hard choice cause I only have enough or will have to get 1 new guitar this year. The one thing that I don't like on the one listed is his vinyl inlays but there removable.
> 
> I guess I have a choice wait an see if it's still listed at incometax time an get it, or get a new 7 string? Ugh I wish I rich for like 1 day lol.
> I'll take a look an see if I can find one used an try an get it just cause there isn't many out there. Oh does anyone know if the RG8 is only going to come in white?



Yeah a 7 string version would be sick as hell. I wouldn't be gassing over the 6 string if I didn't like it bro! The neck simulator was pretty meh for me though, while it did sound a bit 'neck pickup'ish, it still felt like just another bridge pickup. I'm guessing it's just a built in EQ to simulate neck pickup characteristics anyways. For the 'electronic' feel, I didn't notice anything, although it may differ per person. It isn't digital anyways, IRRC. Playing feel, it really is just your typical RG 6 string with more frets. 

I'd get it if I were you, they're rare instruments anyways, you could just pick up a 7 string any other time, but that's just me.

The RG8 comes in black and white for the body, but the headstock remains black regardless.


----------



## irondavidson

A new 7 string would be awesome with the exact specs of a MTM1, exept of the inlays of course.
Once i was working with Slipknot in Turku/Finland and hanging around the guitar tech i checked Micks guitars in the rack. There was an army green (NOT camo) one with black binding and man.. That was the thing! Would love to see it in an Ibanez catalogue!


----------



## rockstarazuri

Need advice from people more experienced with GAS. I was thinking of trading in this :




with this




Am I being dumb? I'm unsure if this is a right choice to make. I'll have 2 hardtail guitars which is a bit redundant and no guitars to whammy bar with. That said, I do like simplicity and ease of tuning (or downtuning) The RG looks cool and simple too. I came to like that design more functionally and visually. Tough choice


----------



## Syriel

rockstarazuri said:


> Need advice from people more experienced with GAS. I was thinking of trading in this :
> .
> with this
> .
> Am I being dumb? I'm unsure if this is a right choice to make. I'll have 2 hardtail guitars which is a bit redundant and no guitars to whammy bar with. That said, I do like simplicity and ease of tuning (or downtuning) The RG looks cool and simple too. I came to like that design more functionally and visually. Tough choice



If I were you, I'd go for it if it was a straight no added cash deal. But do keep in mind that I'm more of a fan of the RG shape rather than the S shape so I'm very biased. I also love the feel of the Tight-End R bridge so I'd definitely do it.

Are you gonna do it at a store like Ishibashi / Kurosawa? Cuz we all know that they'd lowball the pricing on the guitar you're trading.


----------



## Sebastian

irondavidson said:


> A new 7 string would be awesome with the exact specs of a MTM1, exept of the inlays of course.
> Once i was working with Slipknot in Turku/Finland and hanging around the guitar tech i checked Micks guitars in the rack. There was an army *green* (NOT camo) one with black binding and man.. That was the thing! Would love to see it in an Ibanez catalogue!



This one?


----------



## rockstarazuri

Being unable to whammy is.. somewhat disconcerting. Thinking of either the hardtail or I'll go for the middle ground, RG2720 (the one with the Edge Zero)

In the end it's a toss up between a trem and hardtail. Honestly atm I like hardtails, less hassle, but I might need a Floyd in the future so that's something to put into consideration. I also don't really like to own too many guitars, ironically. Prefer to keep it in low numbers...

My current guitars are 
RG1527M (7 string hardtailed with wooden block)
Rasmus GG (HSH, workhorse, desert island guitar)
RGA321F (Hardtail for dropped tunings)
S5470F (whammy)

From that you might be able to see where I'm coming from. One guitar specialized for each need.

I'd rather not trade it at a store, unless I really can't find any buyers.


----------



## 77zark77

Whammy said:


>


 
if only it could have a 7th string


----------



## bcfox

77zark77 said:


> if only it could have a 7th string



Ditto


----------



## AChRush1349

I shall be watching this thread...


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

77zark77 said:


> if only it could have a 7th string


 
That will be Munky's Apex then, although I like that RG better (board, headstock, pickguard look better imo):


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> That will be Munky's Apex then:



Lacks a maple board and a middle pickup.


----------



## Xaios

...And a matching headstock.


----------



## slapnutz

Wishing....

*RG:* Bound Ebony fretboard for once + offset dot inlays = my pants tightening

Btw, if this spec RG already exists please PM me!
I'm sure people love Rosewood but just wish they gave Ebony more love ... ala earlier Jem 7V.


----------



## Syriel

slapnutz said:


> Wishing....
> 
> *RG:* Bound Ebony fretboard for once + offset dot inlays = my pants tightening
> 
> Btw, if this spec RG already exists please PM me!
> I'm sure people love Rosewood but just wish they gave Ebony more love ... ala earlier Jem 7V.



Well you're luck is totally out, Ibanez haven't been using Ebony for along time, and will probably continue to not use it. Even LACS doesn't want to use them, though they gave Jake ( Periphery ) a kind exception. Personally I'd at least want Ibanez to start dyeing some rosewood fretboards on their flat black guitars. A lot of you guys should probably know how weird it is to pick up a guitar with matte black body and headstock, only to see the fretboard brown as fuck.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Does anyone know if anything different is happening with the RGD line? I was daydreaming of a white RGD 7 with a maple board


----------



## rockstarazuri

Prestige | Ibanez

On another note, they've updated the Japanese site with new info. Plenty of eye candy. I think there's a model for everyone in the new lineup. Good game Ibanez


----------



## Loomer

rockstarazuri said:


> Prestige | Ibanez
> 
> On another note, they've updated the Japanese site with new info. Plenty of eye candy. I think there's a model for everyone in the new lineup. Good game Ibanez



Well, colour me almost comically unimpressed. Same old gaudy Prog-Ponytail bullshit. Hoping the cheaper models are a bit more utilitarian than these wall ornaments.


----------



## rockstarazuri

RG Series | Ibanez guitars

They do still have regular black etc models in the lineup. I like figured wood, looking at a nice guitar inspires me to play. I don't play extreme metal music so a bit of color is okay for me. Personal preferences I guess.

I like the fact they're using real maple as tops now. Usually they'll just use a veneer, now it's veneer + 4mm maple tops + mahogany body is cool. I understand they don't use real 4mm figured maple to bring the guitar to a set price point.

On that subject I do hope they'll bring in again more metallic finishes like those EBMM JP6 guitars.


----------



## Miek

Loomer said:


> Well, colour me almost comically unimpressed. Same old gaudy Prog-Ponytail bullshit. Hoping the cheaper models are a bit more utilitarian than these wall ornaments.



yo

get dicked on


----------



## TheOrangeChannel

rockstarazuri said:


> GAS. I feel evil but I hope this is a Japan only model hahaha. Sorry guys



Nice quilt.


----------



## Xaios

Miek said:


> yo
> 
> get dicked on



Is that really necessary?


----------



## Miek




----------



## McKay

Loomer said:


> Well, colour me almost comically unimpressed. Same old gaudy Prog-Ponytail bullshit. Hoping the cheaper models are a bit more utilitarian than these wall ornaments.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Xaios said:


> Is that really necessary?



In the name of lord Ibanez.


----------



## MikeH

Xaios said:


> Is that really necessary?



Nope, but it was funny.


----------



## Miek

I don't even actually like those guitars that much I just wanted to tell loomer to get dicked on


----------



## NeglectedField

It was delivered well, I must say. 

Loomer might have a point, I suppose. Nonetheless, I'd like a poncey guitar for a change rather than just the grim black workhorse £200-300 Ibbies I have at the moment.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It just goes to show, people will complain no matter what. 

Ibanez releases solid black guitars; people bitch.
Ibanez finally releases guitars that are more colorful and have transparent finishes; people bitch.


----------



## Insinfier

I'm going to bitch and bitch until they release some awesome high end fixed bridge 7 strings.


----------



## Santuzzo

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It just goes to show, people will complain no matter what.
> 
> Ibanez releases solid black guitars; people bitch.
> Ibanez finally releases guitars that are more colorful and have transparent finishes; people bitch.



Now I'm almost at the point where I hope they'd make less guitars that appeal to me, because with all those guitars they make that I like it hurts my bank account


----------



## tedtan

^ HeHasTheJazzHands

Yep.

I like black guitars, but Ibanez has released more than its share of those, along with gray and white, since they stopped making those colorful guitars they made in the 80's - the floral Jems, the swirled Universes, the florescent yellow, purple, and green RGs, etc.

I doubt they will stop making black guitars, but its nice to see a few other options on the menu, too.


----------



## AChRush1349

I'm realizing no amount of "color" is going to break the "Ibanez only makes black guitars" stereotype. I walked into the ibanez section of a guitar center and it looked like a unicorn threw up a bunch of skittles. WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT?!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

WE WANT THIS IBANEZ, are you listening?


----------



## mr_rainmaker

a little Jem porn


----------



## mr_rainmaker

how about purple?


----------



## mr_rainmaker

and IN before anyone else


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

mr_rainmaker said:


> how about purple?



So much want.


----------



## JamesGrote

Great selection of new Prestige RG guitars, but a frustrating 13 to 1 ratio of 6 vs 7 string. Every 6 has multiple colors, choices of body wood, etc., yet there's 1 single 7 string. The 7 has great specs, but I'd love to see that in alder like some of the 6s.



rockstarazuri said:


> Prestige | Ibanez
> 
> On another note, they've updated the Japanese site with new info. Plenty of eye candy. I think there's a model for everyone in the new lineup. Good game Ibanez


----------



## Loomer

Miek said:


> yo
> 
> get dicked on



Already there bro. Been jamming out hard to this shit the last few days:

My Dick


----------



## Miek

That's great dick


----------



## tedtan

Hmmm...

I'm not sure if the last several posts were directed at me, but if they were, you misunderstand my point.

Ibanez made a lot of colorful guitars in the 80s. When grunge hit in the early 90s, Ibanez switched to mostly black/gray/white guitars. There were some others, but they were few and far between. Sometime in the late 90s to early 2000s they started adding in the clear coat over figured wood models. Then, around 2 years ago, Ibanez starterd adding color back into the lineup.

My last post simply says that its good to have the color choices we have now. I don't understand why any rational person would disagree with that.

What am I missing guys?


----------



## jwade

Came across a video from earlier this year of Munky from Korn talking about some signature Korn distortion pedal, and in it, he's demoing the pedal with what appears to be a pristine condition UV7PWH. I remember years back, there were pictures of him in Guitar World and the other various publications all showing him with a realllllly beat up PWH with duct tape all over it. Wishful thinking on my part, but goddamn would it be great if that were a brand new one from a soon to be announced reissuing.

*fingers crossed*

anyway, here's the video if anyone's interested:


----------



## Leuchty

An RGD8 would be pretty cool...

Just sayin...


----------



## Loomer

tedtan said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I'm not sure if the last several posts were directed at me, but if they were, you misunderstand my point.
> 
> Ibanez made a lot of colorful guitars in the 80s. When grunge hit in the early 90s, Ibanez switched to mostly black/gray/white guitars. There were some others, but they were few and far between. Sometime in the late 90s to early 2000s they started adding in the clear coat over figured wood models. Then, around 2 years ago, Ibanez starterd adding color back into the lineup.
> 
> My last post simply says that its good to have the color choices we have now. I don't understand why any rational person would disagree with that.
> 
> What am I missing guys?



For me, it's a mix of genuine personal preference, and a quasi-trollish desire to poke fun at the general consensus on this board. It's not entirely mean-spirited on my part, if that matters any to you at all. For what it's worth, the stuff I blurt out here is never directed at anyone in particular either, and even if it was, why should my stupid-ass opinion matter to anyone here? 

It is true that I genuinely cannot see the appeal of "nice" looking guitars, and I firmly associate them with bedroom guitarists who never actually do anything with their playing. I associate custom guitars with shiny paintjobs, quilted tops and fancy inlays with ponytailed dorks who listen to Dream Theater and only play at home because "no one in my area is on the needed level of technical proficiency for the kind of band I want". I am basing this on the people I've seen with these guitars, and then cross-referencing that with actual bands I've seen live. 

I view guitars from a wholly utilitarian perspective; it is a tool and nothing more. You don't see carpenters use hammers with rhinestones on the shaft, do you? Other than the fact that I find cosmetics like the stuff on these RG's superfluous and kind of silly, it's gonna look terrible once actual road wear and use begins to take it's inevitable toll on it, so why spend extra cash resources and cash on it, if you actually play shows? On the contrary, a simple finish (or none at all) is going to look ludicrously bad-ass once it has earned its scars and bears them proudly. I feel that this sort of Internet pissing contest over who has the most pimp-looking guitar has gotten waaay out of hand, especially on this forum, and thus I am doing a little pissing of my own. Pissing off, or pissing in the wind, or both. You decide. 

Now, I'm not saying people should stop lusting after or buying guitars like this and follow my lead on this. Seriously, I am the LAST person on this planet anyone ought to follow and take hints from. I'm just trying to provoke people into thinking "Do I really _need_ this, or is it purely indulgence of vanity?"


----------



## Felvin

I totally see your point.

But...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

^ I'm a bedroom guitarist with shiny guitars. You say it like it is a bad thing. 
I understand in bigger cities, you people have a bigger music following with more variety. The music scene here is mostly shitty off-kilter deathcore bands who all sound the same. I refuse to take part in the smorgasbord of un-originality and douschetasticness.

I'd prefer to be a bedroom guitarist because I can make the music I want and not have to listen to "Needs more breakdowns" or "Let's go in a lower tuning and make it more chuggy". MY favorite is "We need more dissonant chords"


----------



## Loomer

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> ^ I'm a bedroom guitarist with shiny guitars. You say it like it is a bad thing.



Well, in my headspace it sorta is. I realise not many will agree with me though. Make of that what you will. I do accept, however, that you and your kind are what makes the music instrument industry turn even the tiniest of profits. 



r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I understand in bigger cities, you people have a bigger music following with more variety. The music scene here is mostly shitty off-kilter deathcore bands who all sound the same. I refuse to take part in the smorgasbord of un-originality and douschetasticness.



Consider two things here: 

1) Why haven't you moved to one of the bigger cities yet, then? 
and
2) If you and everyone who's on your frequency in a musical sense (there are probably a whole lot more than you expect) in your local area refuse to "take part", it's certainly never going to get any better. If you give it a decent shot, something great might come out of it


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Loomer said:


> Well, in my headspace it sorta is. I realise not many will agree with me though. Make of that what you will. I do accept, however, that you and your kind are what makes the music instrument industry turn even the tiniest of profits.
> 
> 
> 
> Consider two things here:
> 
> 1) Why haven't you moved to one of the bigger cities yet, then?
> and
> 2) If you and everyone who's on your frequency in a musical sense (there are probably a whole lot more than you expect) in your local area refuse to "take part", it's certainly never going to get any better. If you give it a decent shot, something great might come out of it




I am moving in about a year. I have to finish up my bachelors degree. People here just want to makemusic that is "hip" or "in style". My town is going through the djent stage (It is awful). 

I've played shows, been in bands, and I just prefer playing with myself.


----------



## tedtan

My post wasn't directed to you, Loomer. 

But to clarify, all I'm saying is that it is good to have the choice of black, etc. for the people who like that and the choice of various solid colors for people who like that and the choice of translucent colors over figured wood for the people who like that.

Because frankly, you won't change their opinion on what they like any more than they will change yours on what you like. Whick is OK, because this is a really personal and subjective thing. I mean, its your/their money - spend it on what makes you/them happy.


----------



## BlackStar7

Is anyone particularly stirred by what we've seen so far? I was expecting a crazy cotton candy cornucopia of color based on the conversation here, but they seem pretty tame. Are transparent finishes with a fakey Premium looking maple veneers that much of a radical departure from what they've done in recent years? 

I'm glad to see anything other than black but there's nothing that exciting, at least so far...

Also, alliteration FTW.


----------



## Miek

Personally, I think it's really cool and rad when guitars with sweet finishes get beat to hell and gold hardware gets tarnished, but that's just i.m.o. (in my opinion).


----------



## jephjacques

I gotta say, I am super unimpressed with Ibanez lately. Their $1600 Prestige models have worse fit and finish than a $900 LTD. I've tried multiple high-end RGs at different music stores and they've all had awful fretwork and noticeable gaps in their neck joints.


----------



## jephjacques

Miek said:


> Personally, I think it's really cool and rad when guitars with sweet finishes get beat to hell and gold hardware gets tarnished, but that's just i.m.o. (in my opinion).



Any beat up guitar is a good looking guitar.


----------



## 77zark77

mr_rainmaker said:


> a little Jem porn


 
err... There are also Pyramid inlays in.... the boots


----------



## Loomer

Well, I can't really knock the good mr. Vai for his fashion choices. Bro has been very consistent in his choice of "Wait... What!?"-inducing attire over the years and I can really only appreciate that. 

Also, thanks Booty-Agonised Neg-repper for reminding me why I do this in the first place


----------



## skisgaar

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I just prefer playing with myself.


----------



## ZXIIIT

jwade said:


> Came across a video from earlier this year of Munky from Korn talking about some signature Korn distortion pedal, and in it, he's demoing the pedal with what appears to be a pristine condition UV7PWH. I remember years back, there were pictures of him in Guitar World and the other various publications all showing him with a realllllly beat up PWH with duct tape all over it. Wishful thinking on my part, but goddamn would it be great if that were a brand new one from a soon to be announced reissuing.
> 
> *fingers crossed*
> 
> anyway, here's the video if anyone's interested:




That's the same one, he had his restored.


----------



## jwade

well, damn.


----------



## 77zark77

seriously, don't care about some dents on a UV7PWH body until you only see it as an investment !


----------



## nik35

Have you guys seen what Music Radar posted? 

13 new Ibanez electric guitars under £1000 that we can't wait to play | MusicRadar


----------



## GazPots




----------



## rockstarazuri

PREMIUM GREEN DOT UNIVERSE


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer




----------



## Loomer




----------



## Santuzzo

Green Dot Universe Premium?!?!?!?! 

f'n YES!!!!!!YES!!!!YESSSS!


----------



## maliciousteve

FFS! PRS release a 7 string and now Ibanez re-release a green dot universe at a more affordable price. GAS is not easing off!


----------



## Black_Sheep

FUCK YEAH!  ...Can't wait to try one of those green dots. If im happy with the Premium quality, im definetly getting it. 


I wonder when do we hear or see something about the new Prestige models? Really hoping to see the RG2727. If they don't release it, im just gonna order one from japan for f's sake..


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## nik35

Can't wait to see more of the Iron Label series as well as new S Series models.


----------



## willis7452

New Green dot!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

THIS IS THE BEST NEW YEARS DAY EVER!


----------



## yellowv

Why a premium? I would rather just buy a used real green dot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

yellowv said:


> Why a premium? I would rather just buy a used real green dot.



Because this one will be easier to get a hold of?


----------



## rockstarazuri

Come on guys, its just a standard black basswood Ibanez with Blazes in it and extra green highlights 

On a more serious note, I'm excited for the new RGD and S series. Wonder what will pop up this year?

Also btw, I know the RGD is designed for drop tuning, I'm interested to know, how well it will perform as a guitar for normal tuning? As in standard or Eb


----------



## Skrapmetal

Ok, I've been telling myself I wasn't going to purchase any more gear in 2013, I've spent too much in 2012. 

And it's only New Years Day and I'm already making plans to break that... green dot UV for around a grand. Will buy.


----------



## Altar

I'm interested in seeing more vintage styled guitars. I loved the jet king, so anything along the lines of that(ORM anyone?) would be great. I'm also disappointed by the selection of budget eights. All they have are the rg8 and rga8, they only come in black or white, and both are geared straight at the teenage metalheads.


----------



## Dropsonic

rockstarazuri said:


> Come on guys, its just a standard black basswood Ibanez with Blazes in it and extra green highlights
> 
> On a more serious note, I'm excited for the new RGD and S series. Wonder what will pop up this year?
> 
> Also btw, I know the RGD is designed for drop tuning, I'm interested to know, how well it will perform as a guitar for normal tuning? As in standard or Eb



The RGD has a 26.5 inch scale length compared to the 25.5 of a normal Ibanez. It's not THAT big of a difference, and the guitar will perform just fine in standard tuning.


----------



## MetalBuddah

GREEN DOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3074326

Probably going to buy that green dot... motherfucking god damnit. I don't even need it.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch




----------



## kris_jammage

Nice!


----------



## DavidLopezJr

rockstarazuri said:


> On a more serious note, I'm excited for the new RGD and S series. Wonder what will pop up this year?


Was a new RGD announced and I missed it?


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Loomer said:


> For me, it's a mix of genuine personal preference, and a quasi-trollish desire to poke fun at the general consensus on this board. It's not entirely mean-spirited on my part, if that matters any to you at all. For what it's worth, the stuff I blurt out here is never directed at anyone in particular either, and even if it was, why should my stupid-ass opinion matter to anyone here?
> 
> It is true that I genuinely cannot see the appeal of "nice" looking guitars, and I firmly associate them with bedroom guitarists who never actually do anything with their playing. I associate custom guitars with shiny paintjobs, quilted tops and fancy inlays with ponytailed dorks who listen to Dream Theater and only play at home because "no one in my area is on the needed level of technical proficiency for the kind of band I want". I am basing this on the people I've seen with these guitars, and then cross-referencing that with actual bands I've seen live.
> 
> I view guitars from a wholly utilitarian perspective; it is a tool and nothing more. You don't see carpenters use hammers with rhinestones on the shaft, do you? Other than the fact that I find cosmetics like the stuff on these RG's superfluous and kind of silly, it's gonna look terrible once actual road wear and use begins to take it's inevitable toll on it, so why spend extra cash resources and cash on it, if you actually play shows? On the contrary, a simple finish (or none at all) is going to look ludicrously bad-ass once it has earned its scars and bears them proudly. I feel that this sort of Internet pissing contest over who has the most pimp-looking guitar has gotten waaay out of hand, especially on this forum, and thus I am doing a little pissing of my own. Pissing off, or pissing in the wind, or both. You decide.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying people should stop lusting after or buying guitars like this and follow my lead on this. Seriously, I am the LAST person on this planet anyone ought to follow and take hints from. I'm just trying to provoke people into thinking "Do I really _need_ this, or is it purely indulgence of vanity?"


 
I have tens of thousands of dollars worth of pretty guitars sitting in their cases, just because I can. My main player at the moment is an '89 RG570 on which only the bridge pickup works. 

My vote is for "why bother playing shows, when you can just spend a metric shit ton of cash on a new guitar and keep it in a cupboard?"


----------



## CrownofWorms

nik35 said:


> Have you guys seen what Music Radar posted?
> 
> 13 new Ibanez electric guitars under £1000 that we can't wait to play | MusicRadar


----------



## LordHar

So this is the Premium Universe for 2013, over at Jemsite there is also talk about a new MIJ Jem & Universe. Can't wait to see what they came up with.


----------



## Clydefrog

New green dot? If the build quality is good, Ibanez may have finally won me back, at least for one guitar.


----------



## rockstarazuri

I don't think it's gonna be bad quality, since it's a Premium after all.


----------



## jwade

Very curious to check one out, but I still can't help but feel like it needs the disappearing pyramid inlays.


----------



## BlackStar7

Where are you, Prestige?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I don't know about you guys, but i'm liking that new RG331 in yellow.  I've always loved my rg350 so a fixed bridge version would just be perfect.


----------



## cardinal

Don't get it. Can't you buy a real Green Dot in reasonably good shape for a bit over $1,000 off eBay or the Classifieds? Why buy a Premium version for about the same price?


----------



## DevinShidaker

...does that UV have an edge zero II? no.. No... NO... NOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I don't own the company, so this is just my two cents, but as a fan boy I don't like how Ibanez is more or less re-releasing cheaper versions of older models. Very distasteful move. I feel like they could have designed a new model if they wanted to put out a Premium Universe.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Adam Of Angels said:


> I don't own the company, so this is just my two cents, but as a fan boy I don't like how Ibanez is more or less re-releasing cheaper versions of older models. Very distasteful move. I feel like they could have designed a new model if they wanted to put out a Premium Universe.


 
I think Ibanez would like to have us believe that the RG350 is the new RG550...

It's not.

Dear Hoshino-san, I want my original Edge back please


----------



## troyguitar

Was hoping for an upgrade to my ARZ307 or maybe even some other semi-hollow or hollow 7, though I am not surprised to see that it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## rockstarazuri

It's impossible to make everyone happy after all lol. Tough luck Ibanez.

I'm content with what they released so far though. Can't wait for new announcements.


----------



## willis7452

I'm going to pick one up because it'll be a great beater guitar since there's no shortage of them yet


----------



## Austin175

I might pickup a new guitar from Ibanez after I get my BS-7 sig , but i want something other then black and white. Maybe blue,red,green,purple, hell i dont know but im waiting to see all options for new 7's before i decide.


----------



## theo

New green dot, holy shit my missus is going to be mad...


----------



## Santuzzo

theo said:


> New green dot, holy shit my missus is going to be mad...



same here, dude, same here


----------



## Pikka Bird

^I thought the "green dot" craze was about the quality of those actual old JEMs more than about the combination of aesthetics?


----------



## theo

Bit of both I think. I have no hesitation with this being a premium though, I have an RG1XXV that plays incredibly well. the other guitarist in my melodeath band plays a premium 7 and that thing out performs my mij 99 s7420.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I understand people are upset because it was the quality of the old green dots that they were after (the necks, too).I'm excited as fuck that they finally have an HSH 7 that's affordable and looks cool. I've played a bunch of premiums and they kick ass, so I'm not worried.

Besides, there's a prestige UV coming out, too.


----------



## LivingTimmy

Loving the green dot one! Green pickups are awesome!

I'd personally love to see an RGD8 or something. That would be freaking epic!


----------



## Floppystrings

RIP Japanese Universes.

RIP Edge Lo Pro bridge.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Adam Of Angels said:


> I don't like how Ibanez is more or less re-releasing cheaper versions of older models. Very distasteful move.



Companies do reissues all the time. Why can't Ibanez?

And like someone said, there may be a MiJ Universe, so we'll see.

And as the title of the article said:

"New Ibanez models for *UNDER £1000*"


----------



## leonardo7

nik35 said:


> Have you guys seen what Music Radar posted?
> 
> 13 new Ibanez electric guitars under £1000 that we can't wait to play | MusicRadar



I wouldn't get my hopes up on the price guys. According to this site the price is gonna be around $1200-$1600 depending on if the listed price is street or retail respectively


----------



## 7stringDemon

Fuuuuuuuuck I want one! But at the same time, id rather get an old one and refinish it. Still black, of course, but brand new, mint condition black!

Can't wait to see all of the elitism with these! "Oh, you got the new green dot? That's alright but I have an ORIGINAL green dot. Far superior."


----------



## _MonSTeR_

7stringDemon said:


> Fuuuuuuuuck I want one! But at the same time, id rather get an old one and refinish it. Still black, of course, but brand new, mint condition black!
> 
> Can't wait to see all of the elitism with these! "Oh, you got the new green dot? That's alright but I have an ORIGINAL green dot. Far superior."


 

Is this Ibanez's "Pre-CBS" moment...


----------



## ZXIIIT

GRG7221, interesting.

Premium Universe, cool, but I don't care for green 

Does this mean more potential Premium signatures? (Apex!?)


----------



## snowblind56

leonardo7 said:


> I wouldn't get my hopes up on the price guys. According to this site the price is gonna be around $1200-$1600 depending on if the listed price is street or retail respectively



The Sea Foam Green Premium Jem is $1399. I would expect the Premium Green Dot to be priced similarly. No way would I pay MAP on either of them, when you can get MIJ Jem's and UV's for quite a bit less than that used.


----------



## Decipher

Premium Green Dot Universe...... Fuck yes. It's going to be REALLY hard to resist purchasing this one..... I had an original many years ago but would be very happy to nab one of these in a heartbeat. Can't wait to see the specs (neck especially: 5 pc. maple wenge?).

Less than a month to NAMM and still not much out there...... Can't wait for the entire lineup to be released.


----------



## theo

Could always just wait for a second hand one to crop up. I've done a little browsing though and the majority of the greendots I'm seeing online are in players condition or worse. I've had greendot gas for a long time now.. I'm probably going to pull the trigger on one of these, Plus I can grab one from a guitar shop close to me. That means laybuy, which means that the missus is less likely to be so mad.


----------



## StephanDivisions

I still can't get over the fact that they're discontinuing the 7321. It was really the best 7 string you could get for the money.

Personally, I would love to see more Set Neck models, and, even though it will never happen, I would kill to get Ibanez to put out a model with an Ebony fingerboard.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

StephanDivisions said:


> I still can't get over the fact that they're discontinuing the 7321. It was really the best 7 string you could get for the money.


 






The 'new' RG7421 is essentially the same thing, sans binding.


----------



## Xiphos68

Adam Of Angels said:


> I don't own the company, so this is just my two cents, but as a fan boy I don't like how Ibanez is more or less re-releasing cheaper versions of older models. Very distasteful move. I feel like they could have designed a new model if they wanted to put out a Premium Universe.



I agree.

Something bothers me about re-issuing a cheaper model of a guitar that has stood the test of time with many people. 
It's not the real guitar that made the guitar what it is today. 

I just don't think it's cool. They should just made it a MIJ for a great price.
In my personal opinion... I don't see how they can't just do that? 

How much did they used to cost back in the day?

EDIT: Another thing I don't understand. Maybe someone can help me out.

Why is it that premium's are so expensive? The RG's 20th Anniversary's came out they were 899$, made in Japan, and came with a super nice case.
So why is it these premiums are expensive as they are?

I am not trying to be arrogant or ignorant. It just doesn't make sense to me?


----------



## donray1527

rockstarazuri said:


> Come on guys, its just a standard black basswood Ibanez with Blazes in it and extra green highlights
> 
> On a more serious note, I'm excited for the new RGD and S series. Wonder what will pop up this year?
> 
> Also btw, I know the RGD is designed for drop tuning, I'm interested to know, how well it will perform as a guitar for normal tuning? As in standard or Eb


They just have a longer scale. You might have to use thinner strings than normal.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Companies do reissues all the time. Why can't Ibanez?
> 
> And like someone said, there may be a MiJ Universe, so we'll see.
> 
> And as the title of the article said:
> 
> "New Ibanez models for *UNDER £1000*"




This is not a reissue (a reissue being the reissuing of a guitar being made by the same company), but a cheaper version of a great guitar. I don't doubt that it will be an awesome guitar, but even when considering the Trem we can already say it's not up to the quality of the original green dot. The new RG7421 will surely be of lesser quality than the ones Fujigen built back in the day, but it's stil being called a 7421. As I said, I just find this to be in poor taste.


----------



## jl-austin

The green dot. That is an odd move for Ibanez. They already have a black 7 string premium (RG927). Not sure green pickups, green dots and a pick guard will justify the extra expense (over the RG927), because they will more than likely play very similar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Adam Of Angels said:


> I just find this to be in poor taste.



Okay, yeah, reissue wasn't the right word.

But I still don't see how this is in poor taste... Since the original Green Dots are pretty rare, this is a good chance for people who weren't able to get one to finally get one. I welcome it.


----------



## Church2224

My issue is that it is an Indonesian Made Premium, a series which I find to be very hit and miss, costs $1400.00, when ESP Has the LTD Elite line, which is MIJ, for around the same price, and a lot of quality American made guitars like g&l, fender, ect. are the same price, if not cheaper.


----------



## tedtan

theo said:


> Bit of both I think. I have no hesitation with this being a premium though, I have an RG1XXV that plays incredibly well. the other guitarist in my melodeath band plays a premium 7 and that thing out performs my mij 99 s7420.


 
I have a '91 540S7 (same period and price point as the original green dot Universe) and a '99 S7420. While I like my 7420, the 540S7 is in a whole different league, and I find myself modding the 7420 to make it more like the 540S7.

As much as I would like to see the Premiums hit the same quality level as the early Japanese models, I will have to see it first hand before I believe it.


----------



## jwade

alright, so we know about a shitload of stuff already, how much longer until we have some info leak out about the new high-end UV?


----------



## RevDrucifer

I fucking LOVE the 'new' Green Dot! 

What kind of bridge is on it though? I haven't kept track of anything after the Lo-Pro and I know Ibanez has gone through a ton of trems since then. 

I've played probably 7-10 Premiums since they first hit the market and every one I've played has been great quality. I've read about issues with finishes but haven't seen any on the several I've played.

I played one this past week at a GC in Mass, REALLY nice top on it and the neck was VERY similar to my JEM's neck. It's set-up was killer and it sounded pretty good through a 6505 combo. I'd swap the pick-ups out, but that's a given on almost any guitar for me.

Man, how many different lines does Ibanez have out? With so many to chose from, I don't see why people have to bitch about there being MORE guitars. 

Don't like that it's made in Indo? Buy a MIJ, there's still plenty of those.
Don't like that Ibanez has a cheaper line, made in Indo, but ESP has a cheaper line made in Japan? Well...you can get an LTD then. 

FUCKING A BASKIN FUCKING ROBBINS, YOU COULDN'T HAVE JUST STOPPED AT 15 FLAVORS, YOU HAD TO ADD IN ALL THOSE OTHER FLAVORS AND NOW I HAVE TO BITCH ABOUT IT BECAUSE THERE'S MORE FUCKING FLAVORS!


----------



## Mordacain

RevDrucifer said:


> FUCKING A BASKIN FUCKING ROBBINS, YOU COULDN'T HAVE JUST STOPPED AT 15 FLAVORS, YOU HAD TO ADD IN ALL THOSE OTHER FLAVORS AND NOW I HAVE TO BITCH ABOUT IT BECAUSE THERE'S MORE FUCKING FLAVORS!



It could have just been the brew I Just swilled, but this shit damn near made me fall out of my chair laughing


----------



## nik35

Probably an Edge-Zero II-7?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RevDrucifer said:


> FUCKING A BASKIN FUCKING ROBBINS, YOU COULDN'T HAVE JUST STOPPED AT 15 FLAVORS, YOU HAD TO ADD IN ALL THOSE OTHER FLAVORS AND NOW I HAVE TO BITCH ABOUT IT BECAUSE THERE'S MORE FUCKING FLAVORS!


----------



## rockstarazuri

Xiphos68 said:


> Why is it that premium's are so expensive? The RG's 20th Anniversary's came out they were 899$, made in Japan, and came with a super nice case.
> So why is it these premiums are expensive as they are?
> 
> I am not trying to be arrogant or ignorant. It just doesn't make sense to me?



Because it's getting more and more expensive to manufacture a guitar in Japan. Also, they COULD make the Premiums cheaper but they might have to take away the quality or features like the ball end frets, to make it cheaper. More labor time = more cost.

Am I the only one who thinks Premiums are priced appropriately for the quality?


----------



## Felvin

rockstarazuri said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Premiums are priced appropriately for the quality?



No, I think so too. The quality of my 927QMZ is very good. It equals that of my RG1527 ('03) and in some points even surpasses it (fret ends, body shape). Okay, it has two minor flaws in the finish if you look very close. 

But &#8364; 698,- (Thomann recently lowerd the price from 849,-) is a very reasonable price compared to roundabout &#8364; 1200,- for the last few 1527z's there were.


----------



## cronux

out of all the new Ibby's this is the one that's gonna be mine






looks nice, the price is kinda ok (still a bit pricey if you ask me) and i will probably sell my signed COW7 to get cash for it. 

good going Ibanez


----------



## BlindingLight7

welp, time to sell all the things and buy a uv70


----------



## Syriel

It's awesome how one user and I talked about the 30 fretter being limited on 2011 and having a bit of a hard time grabbing one, then suddenly 2013 comes and Ibanez is releasing it as MII. I might have to import one if they don't release here in Japan, cuz I've been GASSING for that guitar ever since it was 1st released, and now that I'm wanting a 6 string.

Way to go Ibanez. Way to go.


----------



## Lothar

I missed the new RGD somewhere?


----------



## Floppystrings

It is kind of like they put a pickguard on the RG7320 ($550), and some Dimarzios, and now it is $1400?


----------



## Loomer

Floppystrings said:


> It is kind of like they put a pickguard on the RG7320 ($550), and some Dimarzios, and now it is $1400?



Pretty sure that's how even the first UV's were created


----------



## JP Universe

nik35 said:


> Have you guys seen what Music Radar posted?
> 
> 13 new Ibanez electric guitars under £1000 that we can't wait to play | MusicRadar



I think it's a great move from Ibanez. The fact that there is up to around what??? 22 likes or something now and it's by far created the most buzz in this thread (SS.org + Greendot = ) shows how much we all love our Greendots no matter what side of the fence you're on (Old MIJ vs MII). 

It's been nearly 15 years since they were around and the fact is that it is only getting harder and harder to track down older mint UV7BK's. If you want a new guitar this is your answer  With a good set up these are gonna shred, the fretwork on the Premiums is still fantastic for what you are paying......

I'd just like to personally thank Ibanez for not bringing out a different coloured new model Universe and I can sit this one out... Although I'm not out of the clear yet  A EDIT - Prestige 7 with a fancy top could sway me 

This news only makes my 1990 minty Universe that more special to me and for one am personally excited to see these back in guitar stores and exposed to a larger audience.


----------



## Whammy

I just hope any prestige sevens they release don't follow the green dot version.
I prefer my guitars not to glow in the dark, thank you


----------



## Louis Cypher

Baring in mind I haven't seen a spec on the new UV70 green dot, I still feel pretty bummed bout this Premium UV70. Least with the Premium JemSFG they did something very different to the other MIJ Jems with the colour and look which made it worth buying and made it a genuine addition to the range in its own right.... this Premium Green Dot though, what's the point? Its not new or different to any UV before it (eg - colour), its not a genuine MIJ Vai signature UV and it's not a reissue of the 1991 model.... so what's the point? 

To my mind if you want a Green Dot that's not really an original Green dot then for around the money they are asking (approx £1000/$1600) you could go to any good luther or custom shop and have one made for you, green pups and body/neck woods of your choice... Or as others have said you can get good players condition original for this price or less, there's one ebay right now in the US for $1200 I think it is!! 

I just think its a bit lazy of Ibanez this one.... is it too much to ask for something NEW?!?!?!!


----------



## Estilo

Floppystrings said:


> It is kind of like they put a pickguard on the RG7320 ($550), and some Dimarzios, and now it is $1400?



One is a standard, the other a premium. I believe the hardware is different. Unless you're one of those Epiphone-LP's-are-the-same-as-Gibson-LP's type..


----------



## Felvin

Estilo said:


> One is a standard, the other a premium. I believe the hardware is different. Unless you're one of those Epiphone-LP's-are-the-same-as-Gibson-LP's type..



This. I tried a 7320 in a store and quality-wise it's not anywhere near my premium.


----------



## MetalBuddah

I still don't see what all the bitching is about....  

At least Ibanez is making a very wide range of new models for this year and is probably now listening to the buzz that is created on the internet. They are making some great moves this year and I can see Ibanez selling these new UV70s like hotcakes. So what if it is an indonesian-made UV7BK lookalike? At least Ibanez has a clue about what it's prospective customers are looking for. This 7 is probably one of the most sought-after 7s out there and Ibanez is giving the people an affordable option with great quality for those who either are looking into 7s for the first time, have always wanted a 7 with the classic look of the UV7bk, or for those who want a mint-condition UV7BK and just cannot find one at a good price.

I personally haven't been getting along with 7 strings all that well but I might have to grab one of these when it pops up. It may not be the same beast that was released in '91 (I don't think that was the intention of Ibanez) but it damn sure looks like one and I am sure it plays great too. And considering that it is based off of my favorite Ibanez ever makes me even more happy. Don't just bitch because it isn't MIJ/isn't a true reissue of the original UV7BK, it only creates clutter in the thread and doesn't solve anything 


That being....
Where the fuck are some new RGDs????????????


----------



## Syriel

MetalBuddah said:


> That being....
> Where the fuck are some new RGDs????????????



Probably in the higher than 1k range, which would mean Prestige. I sure hope it's a fixed bridge with the Tight-End R.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Syriel said:


> Probably in the higher than 1k range, which would mean Prestige. I sure hope it's a fixed bridge with the Tight-End R.



I would love to see a nice, new prestige RGD


----------



## Felvin

Syriel said:


> Probably in the higher than 1k range, which would mean Prestige. I sure hope it's a fixed bridge with the Tight-End R.



Uh oh... I just had a vision of a white fixed bridge RGD, maple fretboard, offset dots and a matching headstock. But alas! It will not happen. -.-


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Since the Premium Jem is priced 879£ and 1400$ respectively, it's safe to say that if the Green Dot is 989£ it will cost 1570-1600$.


----------



## simonXsludge

All the bitching seems to ignore the fact that it's also a decision of Vai himself. Pretty sure he liked the idea a lot or else it wouldn't have been there. Maybe he even came up with it himself to please some fans with a more affordable classic of his range and after all we're still expecting a new Prestige Universe. How is this not an upgrade after years of only one UV available?


----------



## Syriel

Felvin said:


> Uh oh... I just had a vision of a white fixed bridge RGD, maple fretboard, offset dots and a matching headstock. But alas! It will not happen. -.-



And I had a vision of a matte black finish RGD with the Tight-End R, black stained rosewood fretboard, offset dots, matching reversed headstock.


----------



## butch

Other little overlooked detail... unlike the original this will have the AANJ. I will probably still pass (have original), but this is nice to see. Just waiting to hear bitching if another UVGR were to make it to market.

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## Jzbass25

I sorta want the uv premium but I'm very particular on trems so I kind of doubt I'll end up liking it. I'm glad to see these new models though and I'm feeling some sort of new uv prestige will emerge this year too


----------



## Santuzzo

butch said:


> Other little overlooked detail... unlike the original this will have the AANJ. I will probably still pass (have original), but this is nice to see. Just waiting to hear bitching if another UVGR were to make it to market.
> 
> Cheers,
> Butch



AANJ= all access neck joint?


----------



## MetalBuddah

Santuzzo said:


> AANJ= all access neck joint?



yessir!


----------



## possumkiller

shitsøn;3339371 said:


> All the bitching seems to ignore the fact that it's also a decision of Vai himself. Pretty sure he liked the idea a lot or else it wouldn't have been there. Maybe he even came up with it himself to please some fans with a more affordable classic of his range and after all we're still expecting a new Prestige Universe. How is this not an upgrade after years of only one UV available?


 
I don't really think more affordable is how I would describe it lol. Maybe more affordable than the marked up MIJ UV is now but, wasn't the UV777 $1600 not long ago? I honestly don't care about the MII Premium quality vs MIJ Prestige quality as they are pretty close. My only gripe is that for $1600 there should be a Lo Pro on there and not a cheap chinese EZ2.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Jzbass25 said:


> I sorta want the uv premium but I'm very particular on trems so I kind of doubt I'll end up liking it. I'm glad to see these new models though and I'm feeling some sort of new uv prestige will emerge this year too



Well, considering the most recent UV was discontinued....I would be highly surprised if they didn't put a new prestige one out.


----------



## donray1527

Amen on the RGD8s that would be cool


----------



## Louis Cypher

possumkiller said:


> I don't really think more affordable is how I would describe it lol. Maybe more affordable than the marked up MIJ UV is now but, wasn't the UV777 $1600 not long ago? I honestly don't care about the MII Premium quality vs MIJ Prestige quality as they are pretty close. My only gripe is that for $1600 there should be a Lo Pro on there and not a cheap chinese EZ2.



This 

Reading the posts since the UV70 was announced there is a pretty much 50/50 spread of bitching v Love for the UV70, and that's cool if you can't wait to get it then fantastic, but having owned an original in the past and regret the day I sold it ever since, I stand by my opinion on this new one, its neither a genuine reissue or a new Premium UV guitar, imo it falls uncomfortably in to the Vai range as a guitar that doesn't know what it wants to be. You want to bring back the Green Dot, then reissue it. You want to have a Premium "affordable" UV then design something a little different from what's come before, Bl00dy Blue Dot or something!! Just something different. 

Either way as another post said Ibanez will do awesome business on theses and sell a fuck load.....


----------



## Decipher

This really is a good move on Ibanez's behalf. Not all of us want to pay $1000+ for a player's condition original UV7. I sure as hell don't! I want a new Green Dot so this is awesome for me. Do I care if it's MIJ vs. MII? No as the premium' I've played in stores sure feel fine to me. To some degree it isn't always about the instrument, it's gotta be about the player too (not that I'm trying to critique anyone's playing abilities here!). Any good player and tech can make a shitty guitar sound and play like a million bucks so I don't really think it's worth getting all hung up on where it's being made. If this was a true re-issue, everyone would just bitch about the $$ tag and say it's:
a.) better to buy an older used one
b.) get a luthier to copy one
Also, I think Rick over on Ibanezrules said MAP is $1399.

Can't wait to see what's in store for the Prestige UV though!


----------



## Black_Sheep

Still nothing on the new Prestige models i assume?


----------



## donray1527

Syriel said:


> And I had a vision of a matte black finish RGD with the Tight-End R, black stained rosewood fretboard, offset dots, matching reversed headstock.



So you wanted the Jesse ketav lacs


----------



## zimbloth

Count me in on the Ibanez UV70. Looks great, AANJ, etc. I'd buy that in a heartbeat. The RG927Q Premium I purchased from Rich @ IbanezRules was terrific. Sure its not as good as my J-Custom or Apex100, but it plays great after some tweaks and sounds amazing with the Holydivers I tossed in.


----------



## troyguitar

I have a hard time thinking that the premium UV should cost more than the RG927QM. Solid black with no binding = $300 upcharge?


----------



## nickgray

troyguitar said:


> I have a hard time thinking that the premium UV should cost more than the RG927QM. Solid black with no binding = $300 upcharge?



Well, it does have proper DiMarzio pickups.


----------



## leonardo7

troyguitar said:


> I have a hard time thinking that the premium UV should cost more than the RG927QM. Solid black with no binding = $300 upcharge?



This is a Steve Vai Signature guitar, not just a "green dot".

Vai's name = $500 up charge is more like how it works


----------



## Felvin

troyguitar said:


> I have a hard time thinking that the premium UV should cost more than the RG927QM. Solid black with no binding = $300 upcharge?



+ 3 Dimarzio Blazes
+ Stylebonus
+ Sigbonus

In addition to that I don't think it will be selling like crazy because this forum does NOT represent the market. On here everybody knows what the legendary greendot is.


----------



## jl-austin

Green dot. Okay unlike the original this one will more than likely be nothing more than a RG927 with Breeds and different cosmetics. 

I still don't get it. Do you people honestly think it will play any differently than a standard premium Ibanez? I Might be tempted if it had a lo-pro edge 7. The way it is now, I can buy an RG927, replace pickups and save like $700.


----------



## Xaios

jl-austin said:


> Green dot. Okay unlike the original this one will more than likely be nothing more than a RG927 with Breeds and different cosmetics.
> 
> I still don't get it. Do you people honestly think it will play any differently than a standard premium Ibanez? I Might be tempted if it had a lo-pro edge 7. The way it is now, I can buy an RG927, replace pickups and save like $700.



One other key difference could also be the neck profile, which we don't know anything about yet. If it was "just another premium 7 string," I would assume the same profile. However, this is technically part of the Universe family, which could definitely mean something.

And even if it's not, there are still very few production model HSH 7 strings on the market. Aside from the Universe, the only one I can think of off the top of my head is the RG7680-LTD1, and lord knows that was an extremely limited release.


----------



## Floppystrings

Estilo said:


> One is a standard, the other a premium. I believe the hardware is different. Unless you're one of those Epiphone-LP's-are-the-same-as-Gibson-LP's type..



They are made in the same place, and the bridge is the same.

If it had a Edge low pro, and Japanese quality, things would be different.


----------



## Floppystrings

Xaios said:


> And even if it's not, there are still very few production model HSH 7 strings on the market. Aside from the Universe, the only one I can think of off the top of my head is the RG7680-LTD1, and lord knows that was an extremely limited release.



Carvin has one:

Carvin.com : DC747 THREE PICKUP SEVEN STRING GUITAR


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Xaios said:


> One other key difference could also be the neck profile, which we don't know anything about yet. If it was "just another premium 7 string," I would assume the same profile. However, this is technically part of the Universe family, which could definitely mean something.
> 
> And even if it's not, there are still very few production model HSH 7 strings on the market. Aside from the Universe, the only one I can think of off the top of my head is the RG7680-LTD1, and lord knows that was an extremely limited release.



If your theory is right, different colored inlays, a different neck profile, and a middle pickup route don't add up to $700. You could get a 6 string Premium in addition to your 7 for the same price.


----------



## jl-austin

Xaios said:


> One other key difference could also be the neck profile, which we don't know anything about yet. If it was "just another premium 7 string," I would assume the same profile. However, this is technically part of the Universe family, which could definitely mean something.



The neck profile on the premium JEM is the same 400mm radius as the other premiums, not the 430mm radius of the MIJ JEM.

The green dot is going to be a WAY overpriced RG927 with Breeds and other cosmetic differences that aren't worth $700. At least the JEM came with an edge and a unique color, this green dot is a joke.


----------



## Xaios

If that's the case, you're probably right. However, we won't truly know... until we know.

Also, I wasn't trying to evaluate the features to cost difference when compared to the 927 or the original Green Dot. However, if you look at it in a vacuum, it's really not a terrible deal.


----------



## Andromalia

Ibanez releases a Universe model (maybe two) and SSO complains ? For real ? 
Seriously guys 
It even comes with real pickups, the IBZ stuff being my main peeve with Ibanez.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Andromalia said:


> Ibanez releases a Universe model (maybe two) and SSO complains ? For real ?
> Seriously guys
> It even comes with real pickups, the IBZ stuff being my main peeve with Ibanez.



But it's not made to be an exact replica of the original guitar and it has violated the integrity of the original model. It's a horrible idea to release a *FAKE* guitar with the same look as the original Green Dot. And THEN to sully its good name by making it AFFORDABLE?! IT IS A RIP OFF! If they want to release a replica or a reissue, then they need to make it a molecule for molecule reproduction of the original guitar and it should be priced accordingly at $9,000 or else it's not true to the original and if you can't see my sarcasm then gtfo.


----------



## Andromalia

9000 is the price of their one pickup replicas. 
For a Universe it'd be OVER NINE THOUSAND !!!!!


----------



## Sepultorture

i actually like the green dot LOOK, and think it'll be pretty sweet, especially with some blaze pickups in there. the premium necks are pretty tasty too, the bridge though, i hate their bridges, detest trems in the first place, but i really don't like the ZPS bridge, was not comfortable at all, plsu i hated setting mine up

i doubt they would ever brig a lo pro to a premium, but they should some day remake the lo-pro again, there is demand for it

anywho, still awaiting any new RGD news, can't wait for the NAMM porn to start rolling int later this month


----------



## JP Universe

butch said:


> Other little overlooked detail... unlike the original this will have the AANJ. I will probably still pass (have original), but this is nice to see. Just waiting to hear bitching if another UVGR were to make it to market.
> 
> Cheers,
> Butch



Oh no!!! There goes my bragging rights 

- 'Yo JP, I just picked up the new Premium Greendot!'

- 'Cool, I've got the MIJ version'

- 'Mine has better upper fret access than yours'


----------



## JmCastor

i don't think Ibanez will do anything right for JEM/Universe enthusists. I swear just a week ago people were screaming for reissues and new models. Ibanez puts out a model of a very popular 7 from past years at an affordable price (compared to normal Jems) and they come with a storm of hate. It would be a shame if this turned out to play better than original green dots as i've heard they weren't the best of the vintage universes (trust me, i am not hating on any of you MIJ green dot owners). some of you guys won't be happy till they are selling mint swirls at 2$ a pop


----------



## theo

Just put a deposit down on a newdot


----------



## Don Vito

JmCastor said:


> some of you guys won't be happy till they are selling mint swirls at 2$ a pop


 This is how I see about 60%-70% of the user base here. It's either that, or people sumbiting their CS specs and then crying a fit when a company doesn't make it in Japan for 2$.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I like pretty much every MIJ Ibanez out there, and I like the Premiums and a ton of Indo's that I've owned as well. But, that Premium green dot is like if somebody remade Braveheart but casted an actor that didn't stack up against Mel to play William Wallace. It's like that.

Honestly, I don't care too much, but I think it's a lame move - they know people will buy them and they're probably much cheaper to produce than the MIJ Universes, yet they're priced like an ordinary Prestige.


----------



## CapinCripes

jl-austin said:


> The neck profile on the premium JEM is the same 400mm radius as the other premiums, not the 430mm radius of the MIJ JEM.
> 
> The green dot is going to be a WAY overpriced RG927 with Breeds and other cosmetic differences that aren't worth $700. At least the JEM came with an edge and a unique color, this green dot is a joke.



But it has green dots!  yeah i think ill stick with picking up a used original one if i were to get one.


----------



## Adrian-XI

theo said:


> Just put a deposit down on a newdot



Do you know how much it's gonna run you?


----------



## TheOrangeChannel

Adam Of Angels said:


> I like pretty much every MIJ Ibanez out there, and I like the Premiums and a ton of Indo's that I've owned as well. But, that Premium green dot is like if somebody remade Braveheart but casted an actor that didn't stack up against Mel to play William Wallace. It's like that.
> 
> Honestly, I don't care too much, but I think it's a lame move - they know people will buy them and they're probably much cheaper to produce than the MIJ Universes, yet they're priced like an ordinary Prestige.



Nice Braveheart reference, but I liken it more to the remake of total recall...hehe


----------



## JP Universe

JmCastor said:


> It would be a shame if this turned out to play better than original green dots as i've heard they weren't the best of the vintage universes (trust me, i am not hating on any of you MIJ green dot owners). some of you guys won't be happy till they are selling mint swirls at 2$ a pop



You've heard wrong.... The Ibanez UV7BK is the best feeling 7 string I've ever played..... PERIOD

EDIT - Maybe you heard it over at Jemsite, the guys there don't like Greendots but for aesthetic reasons


----------



## theo

Adrian-XI said:


> Do you know how much it's gonna run you?



I have a base price.


----------



## narad

Adam Of Angels said:


> I like pretty much every MIJ Ibanez out there, and I like the Premiums and a ton of Indo's that I've owned as well. But, that Premium green dot is like if somebody remade Braveheart but casted an actor that didn't stack up against Mel to play William Wallace. It's like that.



And yet you can keep on watching your 1995 DVD like it never even happened. Your life remains unchanged.


----------



## jwade

Adam Of Angels said:


> I like pretty much every MIJ Ibanez out there, and I like the Premiums and a ton of Indo's that I've owned as well. But, that Premium green dot is like if somebody remade Braveheart but casted an actor that didn't stack up against Mel to play William Wallace. It's like that.
> 
> Honestly, I don't care too much, but I think it's a lame move - they know people will buy them and they're probably much cheaper to produce than the MIJ Universes, yet they're priced like an ordinary Prestige.



What a ridiculously dumb analogy. Makes absolutely no sense. You're whining about something you A ) don't know final specs/production info for, and B ) have yet to play. When the guitar comes out and you've played one, fine, whine all you want, but at least wait until you can actually base your opinion on something other than speculation and overreaction.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

A) I know it's made in a different factory by a different company with cheaper parts as part of a line of guitars that are intended to be more affordable than the Fujigen guitars. I also know that Ibanez is real tight with their product leaks and that there hasn't been a stock picture of a yet-to-be-finalized model from them in the recent past, if ever, so we can rest assured that we're looking at the final product.

B) Of no consequence - refer to A.


My analogy is just fine.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

narad said:


> And yet you can keep on watching your 1995 DVD like it never even happened. Your life remains unchanged.




I did say that it doesn't much matter, but I am saying that it is in poor taste. I think the ultra-affordable reissue of the RG-7421 (even giving it the same name) is a more tasteless move, though. It's ok for people to express their opinion about a guitar on a guitar discussion forum.


----------



## Loomer

Okay. Guys.. Guys.. 

I'm gonna suggest something _SERIOUSLY_ controversial here. 
I'm talking motherfuckin' Lars-Von-Trier-Nazi-Joke-Controversial up in this bitch. I mean..

CON
TRO
VERSIAL!!!!

!!!!!

How about we all, just... Try something REALLY out there. Really like some sixteen-lightyears-outside-the-box type shit, and maybe...

Hold back on complaining about how it's a slightly different type of Asian building the damn thing until someone has actually, you know, ACTUALLY PLAYED ONE. 

Just a thought here...


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Adam Of Angels said:


> I think the ultra-affordable reissue of the RG-7421 (even giving it the same name) is a more tasteless move



why is that more tasteless? its the exact same model minus one or two things


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> why is that more tasteless? its the exact same model minus one or two things



Because it's not TROO IBANEZ MADE IN JAPAN, I guess. 

Also, considering the UV777 was $2500... It's not so bad.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> why is that more tasteless? its the exact same model minus one or two things




What you're saying is that it looks the same minus a few things.. Which does not make it the same model. Actually, it makes it not the same model. 

Most importantly though, it's not being made by the same company. It's being made by the folks who make the lower-end, more affordable models for Ibanez. It's not the same model.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

It's like if you used to have a 1999 Ford Mustang and you loved it, and you think to yourself, "I think I'd like to get the 2013 model", only to find out that it's being made with cheaper parts by a different company.


----------



## Loomer

^^^^

I still don't get how you can get so worked up over it. A Porsche 911 has been revamped and produced in different places over the years too. Does this mean a new car bearing that name but NOT the 1960s tech in it, shitty paintjobs and all is in poor taste? 
Does it mean new parents naming their kid, oh I dunno, Adam for example in poor taste? Lighten up dude. As it is, those models came up yeaaars ago, and anyone can read up on google and learn to make the distinction, either by specs or serial no. 

I really don't see the problem, I really don't.

Tl;dr: What's in a name!? Fuck all, that's what.


----------



## Mordacain

Adam Of Angels said:


> It's like if you used to have a 1999 Ford Mustang and you loved it, and you think to yourself, "I think I'd like to get the 2013 model", only to find out that it's being made with cheaper parts by a different company.



Not sure if that's really the best comparison, since the 1999 Mustang was a piece of crap and the 2013 model is superior in every way. It's true it's not made in the same place, but it's arguably all the better for it.

That being said, I can totally see where you're coming from on this point. However, I will hold my reservations until I get hands on the final article and get to give it a whirl.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Loomer said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I still don't get how you can get so worked up over it. A Porsche 911 has been revamped and produced in different places over the years too. Does this mean a new car bearing that name but NOT the 1960s tech in it, shitty paintjobs and all is in poor taste?
> Does it mean new parents naming their kid, oh I dunno, Adam for example in poor taste? Lighten up dude. As it is, those models came up yeaaars ago, and anyone can read up on google and learn to make the distinction, either by specs or serial no.
> 
> I really don't see the problem, I really don't.
> 
> Tl;dr: What's in a name!? Fuck all, that's what.




Me posting about it does not mean I'm "worked up", I'm just commenting on it. Disagreement doesn't imply anger and excitement, it implies that at least two people think different things about a particular subject.

In this case, I think Ibanez using two older successful models to sell two new lower end models in such a way is in poor taste. If you disagree, we can still be friends. Relax.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Mordacain said:


> Not sure if that's really the best comparison, since the 1999 Mustang was a piece of crap and the 2013 model is superior in every way. It's true it's not made in the same place, but it's arguably all the better for it.
> 
> That being said, I can totally see where you're coming from on this point. However, I will hold my reservations until I get hands on the final article and get to give it a whirl.





Well, I honestly wasn't actually comparing mustangs of different years - you can replace "ford mustang" with whatever you want.. I was just pulling a random item from my brain to make a point.


----------



## silentrage

Someone illuminate me on the AANJ thing, I heard some people like the old blocky heel, I've never played one, so I'm not understanding how it would be better than a shaved heel.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

silentrage said:


> Someone illuminate me on the AANJ thing, I heard some people like the old blocky heel, I've never played one, so I'm not understanding how it would be better than a shaved heel.


 
Tone "snobs" would argue that the blocky heel's more mass gives more tone. 

Paul Gilbert was adamant about this when he released one of his PGM prior to the Fireman.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

HEY GUYS


I want some new S models. I cannot wait to see what's new, if anything. Here's hoping for a fixed bridge 7 Prestige model.


----------



## Loomer

Adam Of Angels said:


> Me posting about it does not mean I'm "worked up", I'm just commenting on it. Disagreement doesn't imply anger and excitement, it implies that at least two people think different things about a particular subject.
> 
> In this case, I think Ibanez using two older successful models to sell two new lower end models in such a way is in poor taste. If you disagree, we can still be friends. Relax.



When left with only text, one has to rely on semantics to sort of "pick up the pieces" about the true intention of what people are saying. As a result, I thought you were "worked up", or "Butthurt"/"Nerdraging" as the kids call it these days.. Because of the fact that "in poor taste" is a pretty heavily slanted phrase when looking at its connotations. 
Saying "She really did give the best blowjobs. HEY-OOOH!" in a speech at the funeral of a female classmate you once hooked up with, after she's been killed by a drunk driver.. _That's_ in poor taste. 
Taking a name, well.. not even a name, a number, which is an established trademark owned by that very company, tweak it/change it and then sending it off to a different subcontractor is just business. Every company ever has done this a gajillion times and will continue to do so until you and I and are but dust. That's why I, due to semantics and the inherent sub-meanings of the word choice, assumed you were butthurt over something you really shouldn't be all that worried about. 

Also, this is the internet. This was my main reason for assuming you were legit angry. Remember, this forum in particular is usually the epicenter of unjustified nerdrage and entitled whining, and sometimes I have a hard time keeping track of which people here are gross nerds and who's got common sense. If you belong in the latter category, which I'm assuming now, then of course it's all good 

I still don't see the problem though.

And yes, I am an English major. There's your explanation for me reading and dissecting your every word as if it were Shakespeare. 

EDIT: Oh fuck, forgot one thing. The Green Dot reissue gets an entirely new name anyway! Doesn't this qualify as a loophole of sorts!?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

The Greendot gets a bit of credit in that regard, BUT, the fact that Ibanez went the "green dot lookalike" route instead of designing something at least somewhat original for the Premium Unniverse (like they did with the Seafoam Green Jem - which is awesome, by the way) doesn't exactly excite me.


----------



## jl-austin

It's all hype. Once it gets released not many will pay $1600 to $1700 for a RG927 with Dimarzio's and green dots. Especially not after they play one.

It is true we have not seen the specs, however, we do have the JEM to compare. Once again, 400mm radius compared to 430 for the MIJ. Once again there is no denying it has a inexpensive tremolo. 

I am not angry, I just think it's sad that Ibanez has sunk to this level. They are trying to push a Kia as a Lexus. I just think its sad. Corporate greed has finally sunk in, I suppose.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Oh, and in regards to the "butthurt semantics" confusion: not leaving a tip after a meal in a restaurant is in poor taste, and so is telling your neighbor that you hope he doesn't come back from his next business trip so that you can console his wife with your penis, but one scenario is definitely more tolerable.


----------



## Loomer

Adam Of Angels said:


> The Greendot gets a bit of credit in that regard, BUT, the fact that Ibanez went the "green dot lookalike" route instead of designing something at least somewhat original for the Premium Unniverse (like they did with the Seafoam Green Jem - which is awesome, by the way) doesn't exactly excite me.



Well, I've always been partial to the aesthetics of the Green Dot. They're nicely subdued and stylistically pure. 

In any case, it's better than the model that has now been discontinued, which looked more like a 1970s Roller Disco rink got raped by a Fun Fair house-of-mirrors and shat on by a pimp who'd just eaten 16 pearl necklaces.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Loomer said:


> Well, I've always been partial to the aesthetics of the Green Dot. They're nicely subdued and stylistically pure.
> 
> In any case, it's better than the model that has now been discontinued, which looked more like a 1970s Roller Disco rink got raped by a Fun Fair house-of-mirrors and shat on by a pimp who'd just eaten 16 pearl necklaces.




Very nice, sir. I do love the UV777BK, but I don't think I will ever again look at it without noticing its "eccentricity".


----------



## Loomer

Adam Of Angels said:


> Oh, and in regards to the "butthurt semantics" confusion: not leaving a tip after a meal in a restaurant is in poor taste, and so is telling your neighbor that you hope he doesn't come back from his next business trip so that you can console his wife with your penis, but one scenario is definitely more tolerable.



I dunno about. Part 1 is completely normal in Europe, while Part 2 is just hilarious.

_'Just so you know bro, I like you a lot and both you and your wife are very dear to me. That's why if you somehow don't come back from inspecting that dildo factory in South Vietnam, I'm gonna be there for Elizabeth. With my dick. I will be there for her with my dick.'_


----------



## Dooky

Adam Of Angels said:


> The Greendot gets a bit of credit in that regard, BUT, the fact that Ibanez went the "green dot lookalike" route instead of designing something at least somewhat original for the Premium Unniverse (like they did with the Seafoam Green Jem - which is awesome, by the way) doesn't exactly excite me.



I think a premium "light-blue dot" would've been cool


----------



## Daken1134

am i the only one that wishes since they have the RG8 that they would just scrap the RGA8 and make a premium?


----------



## jl-austin

Loomer said:


> Well, I've always been partial to the aesthetics of the Green Dot. They're nicely subdued and stylistically pure.
> 
> In any case, it's better than the model that has now been discontinued, which looked more like a 1970s Roller Disco rink got raped by a Fun Fair house-of-mirrors and shat on by a pimp who'd just eaten 16 pearl necklaces.



I get this completely. If they had made a new model like the white one, I would have been all over it, and I wouldn't care it's not as good as the original.


----------



## narad

Loomer said:


> I dunno about. Part 1 is completely normal in Europe, while Part 2 is just hilarious.
> 
> _'Just so you know bro, I like you a lot and both you and your wife are very dear to me. That's why if you somehow don't come back from inspecting that dildo factory in South Vietnam, I'm gonna be there for Elizabeth. With my dick. I will be there for her with my dick.'_



Oh great. Soon we won't even be able to get MIJ dildos!


----------



## donray1527

Captain Butterscotch said:


> HEY GUYS
> 
> 
> I want some new S models. I cannot wait to see what's new, if anything. Here's hoping for a fixed bridge 7 Prestige model.


Yeah you and the rest of the world


----------



## 7stringDemon

Loomer said:


> Pretty sure that's how even the first UV's were created


 

Older post but I have to comment.

Universes were the first production Ibanez 7 strings.

So a UV7BK isn't a beefed up RG7620. An RG7620 is a dumbed down UV7BK.

Kind of like how the Jem came before the RG. The RG550 was just a Dumbed down JEM777LNG/DY/SK.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Does that make Vai a god of sorts?


----------



## 7stringDemon

Adam Of Angels said:


> Does that make Vai a god of sorts?


 
Think about this, if he stayed on the Jackson/Charvelle train, we *might* have never had ANY RG's! 

That would be fucked up. . . . . .


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

7stringDemon said:


> Think about this, if he stayed on the Jackson/Charvelle train, we *might* have never had ANY RG's!
> 
> That would be fucked up. . . . . .



Oh well, we'd still have Sabers. Good enough. 

But then again... That would mean no production 7-string guitars.


----------



## Mr GriND

New gear at Ibanez guitares à Gear4music.com
6, 7 and 8 string and iron label !!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guitare Ibanez RG440V, noir à Gear4Music.com

I like this, a lot. Is this one of the new models or something that wasn't available in the US?

Here's the Iron Labels... prepare for disappointment if you hate EMGs and Gibralters. 

Guitare Ibanez RGIR20FE, noir à Gear4Music.com
Guitare 7 cordes Ibanez RGIR27FE, noir à Gear4Music.com
Ibanez RGIR28FE 8 cordes, guitare électrique, noir à Gear4Music.com

Tremmed versions
Guitare Ibanez RGIR20E, noir à Gear4Music.com
Guitare 7 cordes Ibanez RGIR27E, noir à Gear4Music.com
Ibanez RGIR28FE 8 cordes, guitare électrique, noir à Gear4Music.com

Gibralter ones with DiMarzio PAFS
Ibanez SIR27FD 7 cordes, guitare électrique, fer Pewter à Gear4Music.com
Guitare Ibanez SIR70FD, étain fer à Gear4Music.com

8-string Saber. Did NOT see this coming
Ibanez S8QM 8 cordes, guitare électrique, Transparent Red Burst à Gear4Music.com

Is it me, or do the pickups on the S8 look wider than normal passives?


----------



## leonardo7

First of all I do think the Saber 8 overall is an awesome concept, but what would a new Ibanez 7 or 8 be without the classic criticism? My immediate critical thoughts on the Saber 8:

1. That non matching headstock looks sort of weird. 

2. That headstock shape doesn't aesthetically work very well with the body. Its also just too big

3. The body shape and size look not terrible but slightly out of place with that wide fretboard and extended scale 

But it may grow on me actually. On a positive note, I love the red and the fact that it has passives. One thing is for damn sure, it should sound resonant and HUGE.


----------



## ingvarsaem

EMG's and that awful Gibraltar bridge...


----------



## nsimonsen

Incredibly stoked on a hardtail Sabre with Passive pickups! 
Hoping to see more than simply black in the Iron Label range though.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

At least they aren't offering pickups that are wound with wet blankets and mud for once.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Adam Of Angels said:


> What you're saying is that it looks the same minus a few things.. Which does not make it the same model. Actually, it makes it not the same model.


but its small things that are missing, i dont think that should warrant a new model name because its still essentially the same thing


----------



## nik35

nsimonsen said:


> Incredibly stoked on a hardtail Sabre with Passive pickups!
> Hoping to see more than simply black in the Iron Label range though.....



This. 
Also, the new models aren't Premium i assume?


----------



## Miek

yes pls


----------



## Loomer

Well, I'm about as happy as can be. A hardtail S7, AND S8, both with passive pups? 

I have nothing else to request. I'm happy now. Also, I actually like the Gibraltar bridge so I'm all good


----------



## Felvin

Guitare 7 cordes Ibanez RGD2127FX, Invisible Shadow à Gear4Music.com

YES! 

Still hoping for some prestige fixed bridge RG's.


----------



## skisgaar

Syriel said:


> And I had a vision of a matte black finish RGD with the Tight-End R, black stained rosewood fretboard, offset dots, matching reversed headstock.



STOP. GIVING ME. CRAVINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loomer

Felvin said:


> Guitare 7 cordes Ibanez RGD2127FX, Invisible Shadow à Gear4Music.com
> 
> YES!
> 
> Still hoping for some prestige fixed bridge RG's.



Well fuck me, completely missed that one. Bloody hell Ibanez have knocked it out of the park this year!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Loomer said:


> Well fuck me, completely missed that one. Bloody hell Ibanez have knocked it out of the park this year!



B-but...

The Ibanez Green Dot isn't Made in Japan! Don't congratulate them!


----------



## Dan

Christ theres a lot of guitars from Ibanez this year 

Reckon i'm going to try out that tremmed Iron label 7. Looks interesting.


----------



## Loomer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> B-but...
> 
> The Ibanez Green Dot isn't Made in Japan! Don't congratulate them!



One of my favourite guitars is a Made In China Squier Bullet series strat. Come at me bro!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Loomer said:


> One of my favourite guitars is a Made In China Squier Bullet series strat. Come at me bro!



I'm joking.


----------



## nik35

Oh yes.

Guitare Ibanez RG460VFM, rafale brun à Gear4Music.com


----------



## Mr GriND

Nothing about ABASI SIGN at GEAR4MUSIC ...


----------



## Loomer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm joking.



YOU CANT

THIS 

IS 

THE INTERNET!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mr GriND said:


> Nothing about ABASI SIGN at GEAR4MUSIC ...



They also didn't have the RG7421, the UV70, the RG550 31-fretter, and several other announced models. 



Loomer said:


> YOU CANT
> 
> THIS
> 
> IS
> 
> THE INTERNET!


----------



## DavidLopezJr

For the lazy. Also Passive 8 FTW.


----------



## Whammy

Nice to see a cheaper but still Prestige option to the RGA420z. Never liked the Predator's Tongue finish.
The RGA220z. If only they didn't stock it with actives and cover it in glitter  The Predator's Tongue finish is starting to look good after seeing the RGA220's

I was so hoping that they would change the RGA2127 to be fitted with the RG controls layout. That toggle switch in the middle of nowhere makes it look like some kid decided to mod his guitar and drilled a hole for the toggle switch in the first area the drill bit landed.

But no! They kept the layout and even got rid of the floating bridge which I prefer.

Thus far I'm majorly disappointed. Was holding out to get a new guitar from Ibanez this year. I'll still wait and see but it looks like I'll be picking up an Ibanez made before 2013!


----------



## Andromalia

Looks like I'm (finally) getting a 7 ibby this year. Dunno yet if it will be the S or the uni though.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Felvin said:


> Guitare 7 cordes Ibanez RGD2127FX, Invisible Shadow à Gear4Music.com
> 
> YES!
> 
> Still hoping for some prestige fixed bridge RG's.



...and SSO flies into a rage because Ibanez denied them a reversed headstock.

Joking aside- FINALLY a serious fixed bridge conversion for 7 strings. 

Speaking of which:


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ibanez RGIR28FE 8 cordes, guitare électrique, noir à Gear4Music.com



...does it look like the 8 string Gibraltar Standard actually does away with the bad ergonomics of the 6 and 7 string Gibraltar bridges? To me it looks like the rear is a raised section, leaving the sides nice and low for non-grating operation.

The option of top loading it looks like it's gone, though.


----------



## kamello

RGD Fixed bridge you say? interesting


----------



## JPhoenix19

Looks like I'm saving up for that RGD...

Also, holy shit those other models looks awesome! Bravo, Ibanez!


----------



## JP Universe

If someone complains about that RGD....... 

I'm still safe from Ibanez 2013 though...


----------



## Sepultorture

FUCK ME YES

fixed bridge RGD has happened, hello new guitar purchase in 2013

i can now stop browsing this thread like a fiend, now i'll just casually browse.

a cheaper 8 string RG with a non locking bridge and no locking nut, with emgs, sounds good to me, i might actually buy one, but first that RGD will be mine, the tight end bridge was a sexcellent move ibanez


----------



## traditional

Starting a better-paid, full time job this year couldn't have come at a better time. Seriously.
Between dat Green Dot, non-trem RGD 7 and the HSS RG my bank account/girlfriend is going to seriously hate me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JP Universe said:


> If someone complains about that RGD.......





Whammy said:


> I was so hoping that they would change the RGA2127 to be fitted with the RG controls layout. That toggle switch in the middle of nowhere makes it look like some kid decided to mod his guitar and drilled a hole for the toggle switch in the first area the drill bit landed.
> 
> But no! They kept the layout and even got rid of the floating bridge which I prefer.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Whammy said:


> I was so hoping that they would change the RGA2127 to be fitted with the RG controls layout. That toggle switch in the middle of nowhere makes it look like some kid decided to mod his guitar and drilled a hole for the toggle switch in the first area the drill bit landed.
> 
> But no! They kept the layout and even got rid of the floating bridge which I prefer.



The switch layout is awesome! I actually prefer it to the normal RG layout now- very simple and no-nonsense. It lessens the distance my hand has to go to change the pickups. It's also a 4PDT, which is great for extra wiring options. I'm actually very excited about the new RGD because I cannot seem to reconcile with trems and I love the RGD7421, so a higher-end RGD with a fixed bridge is right up my alley.


----------



## Whammy

JPhoenix19 said:


> The switch layout is awesome! I actually prefer it to the normal RG layout now- very simple and no-nonsense. It lessens the distance my hand has to go to change the pickups.



Oh I understand people love it. They wouldn't keep it otherwise.
It just isn't my thing 



Anywoooooooooooooos





Just add some chrome hardware, white passive pickups and a red tortoise pickguard and you have an 8-string of this


----------



## MetalBuddah

Ok....I'm definitely buying at least one Ibanez this year. now the question is...which one of the new tasty models????

The fixed bridge RGD and the greendot are seriously making me want to try and play 7s again


----------



## skisgaar

Fixed bridge prestige RGD you say?






FUCK. YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPhoenix19

Sepultorture said:


> the tight end bridge was a sexcellent move ibanez



Is the tight end bridge really that awesome? I've never played one, so what's the hype all about. It's shape seems to resemble a floyd... is that the appeal?

EDIT: Looked it up and answered my own question. Looks like a fixed version of the Edge trem with saddles that lock in place. Cool! I can see why a 7-string version of the R type would be exciting. Yay!

Tight End bridge manual


----------



## snowblind56

Adam Of Angels said:


> Well, I honestly wasn't actually comparing mustangs of different years - you can replace "ford mustang" with whatever you want.. I was just pulling a random item from my brain to make a point.




More fitting would be that you were psyched when Chrysler announced it was re-releasing the Dodge Charger, until it was released and it had 4 FUCKING DOORS!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JPhoenix19 said:


> Is the tight end bridge really that awesome? I've never played one, so what's the hype all about. It's shape seems to resemble a floyd... is that the appeal?



Looks like it's a hybrid between a hardtail bridge and the Wilkinson VS100.


----------



## AChRush1349

Whelp. Gonna have to buy that fixed bridge prestige rgd. It's official.


----------



## Larrikin666

I'll be balls deep in that new fixed RGD.


----------



## simonXsludge

I really like the stuff Ibanez has to offer for 2013. I never was as inclined to try as many new models as this year (Green Dot, Iron Label S7/RG8 and S8) and I'm definitely gonna get that fixed bridge RGD7 Prestige. Already know I wanna throw in green DiMarzios to give it a Type O Negative kind of look.


----------



## skisgaar

Anyone else thinking of that RGD with an evertune bridge?


----------



## wookie606

skisgaar said:


> Anyone else thinking of that RGD with an evertune bridge?



You have just seriously made my bank account cry.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Larrikin666 said:


> I'll be balls deep in that new fixed RGD.





If that RGD7 were a chick, I'd...


...not do anything... I'm married. 


JK I love my wife  Anyway, I'd better start saving now for it. I wonder how the price will differ from the current RGD2127z.


----------



## Santuzzo

WOW! Ibanez is offering quite a variety for 2013, very nice!
I think there should be something nice for (almost) everybody.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Hi! Have you posted any photograph of the RGD-7 Prestige yet?
This year is going to be incredible for seven string buyers
Thank you!


----------



## kamello

JP Universe said:


> If someone complains about that RGD.......
> 
> I'm still safe from Ibanez 2013 though...




I've always thought they are Reaaaaaaaaaaaally boring looking  (I loved the white one with small black/blueish spots though, don't remember the finish name....) but spec wise they are the perfect 7 for me, so I might purchase one and refinish it 

also, the Body shape seems comfortable and metal as fuck


----------



## MetalBuddah

skisgaar said:


> Anyone else thinking of that RGD with an evertune bridge?



I would imagine that not being too terrible of a mod project to do either


----------



## Adam Of Angels

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> but its small things that are missing, i dont think that should warrant a new model name because its still essentially the same thing




Not to be a dick, but click on this link, then tell me why what you said is not valid: Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars


----------



## skisgaar

MetalBuddah said:


> I would imagine that not being too terrible of a mod project to do either



Apart from working out where the string holes are, and if it all lines up, I'm more than sure it can be done. Tis why I suggested it  

More than sure that there are people on here with the time, money, patience, and skills...but who?


----------



## wookie606

skisgaar said:


> Apart from working out where the string holes are, and if it all lines up, I'm more than sure it can be done. Tis why I suggested it
> 
> More than sure that there are people on here with the time, money, patience, and skills...but who could?



Don't you need to do quite a bit of routing for it?


----------



## skisgaar

wookie606 said:


> Don't you need to do quite a bit of routing for it?



I would imagine so, the bridge is pretty meaty, and if the holes are in very different places, then you'd have to re-route them too. Of course, it's all still possible.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

wookie606 said:


> Don't you need to do quite a bit of routing for it?




I'm pretty sure everything would be hidden by the Evertune, so it honestly might not be a bad mod at all


----------



## butch

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> but its small things that are missing, i dont think that should warrant a new model name because its still essentially the same thing



When ibanez got away from using the edge and lo pro, different model numbers were assigned to effectively the same guitar. The RG550 became the RG1550, and then the RG2550. 

The Devil, my friends, is in the details.

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## jwade

I had been planning to get an RG8 to strip the finish and redo it in a nice red to match one of my SGs and then do a passive pickup swap, but that S8 takes care of both problems. Very cool.


----------



## Xaios

*Sigh* Black guitars w/ EMGs... yay.

Oh well, at least they released this recently too:







It's not that I'm all "quilt or GTFO." Solid colors are fine, but just do something aside from black!


----------



## Sepultorture

Christ, i haven't been this excited about Ibanez guitars since the first time i played a prestige 7 string. and now i get my fav guitar ina fixed bridge version.

throw Schaller locking tuners, Schaller Strap locks, a Dimarzio D-Activator in the bridge and maybe a Graphtech nut and this guitar will probably never be sold fucking ever. hell even if i got a custom i'd still keep this guitar. this axe is already pretty damned close to being my future custom anyhow. and if the tight end bridge works for me, i may just mod this a little further and make it my custom.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

List of good ideas:

1. Buy RGD2127 Fixed Bridge 
2. Get inlays filled with little pieces of rosewood/clear plastic
3. Install locking tuners
4. Install graphite nut
5. Install Lundgrens
6. Sleep with guitar while grinning every night until death.


----------



## kamello

Adam Of Angels said:


> List of good ideas:
> 
> 1. Buy RGD2127 Fixed Bridge
> 2. Get inlays filled with little pieces of rosewood/clear plastic
> 3. Install locking tuners
> 4. Install graphite nut
> 5. Install Lundgrens
> 6. Sleep with guitar while grinning every night until death.




How usefull is to install locking tuners in a guitar without fine-tuners? someone here on SSO said it doesn't really benefit tuning stability


----------



## skisgaar

kamello said:


> How usefull is to install locking tuners in a guitar without fine-tuners? someone here on SSO said it doesn't really benefit tuning stability



Locking tuners, not locking nuts.


----------



## possumkiller

kamello said:


> How usefull is to install locking tuners in a guitar without fine-tuners? someone here on SSO said it doesn't really benefit tuning stability


 
It makes string changes a lot faster and easier.


----------



## Sepultorture

kamello said:


> How usefull is to install locking tuners in a guitar without fine-tuners? someone here on SSO said it doesn't really benefit tuning stability



that someone needs to be kicked in the pills


jk

i find it cuts down on string slippage (is that even a word), digs right into the wire when locked, and with a couple pulls once tuned up, it never goes out of tune no matter how hard i play. that and it makes string changes faster than ever. pull through, lock, tune, tug string, tune, done, takes 20 seconds a string, and doesn't go out of tune on me at all


----------



## Adam Of Angels

kamello said:


> How usefull is to install locking tuners in a guitar without fine-tuners? someone here on SSO said it doesn't really benefit tuning stability



You've got it backwards. Sort of. The benefit with fine tuners is that your strings don't have extra windings around the tuner poles. The extra windings you have around regular non-locking tuners take a lot longer to stretch out, and your strings are usually dead before they ever fully stretch out. When your strings stretch, they go flat and you have to retune them. Locking tuners get rid of the extra windings, so once you stretch your strings, you're closer to perfect tuning stability. Fine tuners + locking nuts eliminate the issue as well, so if you don't have those, but have a hardtail instead, you'll definitely want locking tuners. Having them with a double locking setup is more for convenience since they make string changes fast and easy.


----------



## JPhoenix19

kamello said:


> How usefull is to install locking tuners in a guitar without fine-tuners? someone here on SSO said it doesn't really benefit tuning stability



That someone was MaxOfMetal, and I recall he said most tuning instability issues come from the nut (binding).


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Max most likely didn't say that locking tuners without fine tuners aren't very useful, because that doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Larrikin666

JPhoenix19 said:


> That someone was MaxOfMetal, and I recall he said most tuning instability issues come from the nut (binding).



This is how bored I am at work today.



MaxOfMetal said:


> A locking nut is great.....if your bridge has fine tuners. The process of locking the nut can knock the strings slightly sharp, and the fine tuners are essential to getting the now locked guitar back in tune. That's the reason that FRs and Kahlers have fine tuners to begin with.
> 
> Back in the day, the first Floyds didn't have fine tuners and they were pretty much a major pain in the ass to setup, the addition of the fine tuners made things much better.





MaxOfMetal said:


> No Fine Tuners = No Locking Nut





MaxOfMetal said:


> As a tech who installed countless sets of locking tuners, I can tell you they do very little for tuning stability on their own. How the string is wrapped around the tuner during installation as well as the quality of cut/material of the nut will play a far bigger factor when it comes to tuning stability.
> 
> Locking tuners aren't "bad", and they do facilitate faster string changes, but they won't do anything if the nut isn't right or in the case of some models, the string isn't properly installed.


----------



## Tree

Larrikin666 said:


> This is how bored I am at work today.


----------



## GazPots

Xaios said:


> *Sigh* Black guitars w/ EMGs... yay.
> 
> Oh well, at least they released this recently too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I'm all "quilt or GTFO." Solid colors are fine, but just do something aside from black!



I really want this guitar badly.


*prays for it to come to the EU*



Edit -


----------



## Pikka Bird

Nobody's got any opinion on that 8 string Gibraltar bridge?


----------



## JPhoenix19

^ I'm sure it's just fine. I'm not sure why so many people hate on the Gibraltar. It's not that bad.




Xaios said:


> It's not that I'm all "quilt or GTFO."



That's good, because that guitar is flamed maple. 

I kid, I kid!


----------



## MetalBuddah

Pikka Bird said:


> Nobody's got any opinion on that 8 string Gibraltar bridge?





Well...considering there are no better pictures and *nobody has actually played it yet*, any opinion you get is going to be as worthless as dust


----------



## Xaios

GazPots said:


> Edit -



Good Lord, it's even prettier IRL than it is in the Ibby mockup!

I need this guitar.


----------



## Pikka Bird

MetalBuddah said:


> Well...considering there are no better pictures and *nobody has actually played it yet*, any opinion you get is going to be as worthless as dust



No, what I'm talking about is this:



Pikka Bird said:


> Speaking of which:
> 
> 
> ...does it look like the 8 string Gibraltar Standard actually does away with the bad ergonomics of the 6 and 7 string Gibraltar bridges? To me it looks like the rear is a raised section, leaving the sides nice and low for non-grating operation.
> 
> The option of top loading it looks like it's gone, though.



...Namely- do people agree that it looks that way, or am I going completely insane.






If the sides are indeed lowered then I can see it as being almost as good as the Gibraltar Plus of the RGA121 and RGA321, and I will be mourning the lack of a six and seven string equivalent.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Must. Have. Saber. 8-String.


----------



## The Shit Wolf

Does anyone know if a hipshot will fit on that fixed bridge S7? I'm not a fan of the Gibraltar but I've never noticed if the string holes are staggered or not.


----------



## Chrisjd

I praying that ibanez offers more fixed bridge guitars. I am sick of this floyd/trem crap. Most people don't use a whammy bar, and a good string through fixed bridge is going to be very stable and hold it's tune very well.


----------



## possumkiller

The Shit Wolf said:


> Does anyone know if a hipshot will fit on that fixed bridge S7? I'm not a fan of the Gibraltar but I've never noticed if the string holes are staggered or not.


 
If they are just redrill the holes in the bridge plate. I would be more concerned about matching height/thickness.


----------



## Xaios

Fuck.

Just got an email from Rich @ Ibanezrules, seems as though at least North America won't be getting the RG2727.


----------



## possumkiller

Xaios said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Just got an email from Rich @ Ibanezrules, seems as though at least North America won't be getting the RG2727.


 
Yeah I doubt North America will get any new models lol. We will just have to deal with the same models from last year.


----------



## troyguitar

I might just buy that S8 depending on final specs/price/timing. 8-strings becoming somewhat mainstream is quite cool.


----------



## tedtan

^ Xaios and possumkiller

Ishibashi will sell to those of us in the US if they are released in Japan.


----------



## possumkiller

tedtan said:


> ^ Xaios and possumkiller
> 
> Ishibashi will sell to those of us in the US if they are released in Japan.


 
True. I keep forgetting that. I don't know why I get so worked up over it lol.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Ibanez 2013 is blowing me away. I like almost all of it. The bridge and pickups are minor details to me. They don't really matter. 

That Iron Label 7 string with the EZII-7 is really calling to me. Which is weird, because I hate EMG's. Maybe I just love black with white binding!

And the RGD2127 with the fixed bridge isn't blowing me away. That's because I actually like trems though.

However, the original RGD2127Z still blows me away to this day!

Ishibashi will definitely be recieving my money this year with that RG2727 as well. . . . .


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still curious about the Munky and MiJ Universe.

And sorry Ibanez, but since the LTD Stef Tele was announced, I lost all interest.


----------



## possumkiller

Estilo said:


> One is a standard, the other a premium. I believe the hardware is different. Unless you're one of those Epiphone-LP's-are-the-same-as-Gibson-LP's type..


 
Actually it does have the same hardware in a different colour.


----------



## vampiregenocide

DavidLopezJr said:


> For the lazy. Also Passive 8 FTW.



WOAH SHIT SON TELL ME THIS ISN'T FAKE.


----------



## Felvin

possumkiller said:


> Actually it does have the same hardware in a different colour.



The hardware may be the same but the 7320 feels really cheap compared to the 927QMZz. Hard to explain... different frets and the neck feels different too. Overall quality is much better on the premium. 

I think the Edge Zero II is the biggest weakness of the premium. It's not horrible though.


----------



## simonXsludge

vampiregenocide said:


> WOAH SHIT SON TELL ME THIS ISN'T FAKE.


This isn't fake.


----------



## possumkiller

Felvin said:


> I think the Edge Zero II is the biggest weakness of the premium. It's not horrible though.


 
Right, and that still wouldn't be such a big deal if it were swappable. The EZII has a shorter ass end (where the fine tuners are) than the EZ does which makes it a real job if you wanted to put a Lo Pro in. 

Overall though I am really impressed with their output this year. There are a ton of new models. Not just that but there are a lot of 7 and 8 string options. Even if each one doesn't have the exact specs everyone wants, they at least put out a lot more to choose from this year.

The best part is we haven't even seen it all yet!


----------



## Felvin

shitsøn;3341619 said:


> This isn't fake.



Waited for that.


----------



## nsimonsen

Let's talk about how I will purchase the fixed bridge RGD7 and cuddle it like my first born child.....

So stoked.


----------



## kamello

woah, I confused Locking Tuners with Locking nuts, sorry, I jus sleeped 3 hours today, so my english (among other things are terrible)


----------



## Sepultorture

nsimonsen said:


> Let's talk about how I will purchase the fixed bridge RGD7 and cuddle it like my first born child.....
> 
> So stoked.



ALREADY called Long & McQuade and told them to make fucking sure i'm the first Canadian with the RGD2127FX, was told i'd be called tomorrow after they contact the Distributor and find out when the ship date on these will be.

dunno if i'll get an answer, but heck, that won't stop me from bugging them every bloody week after the NAMM show


----------



## nsimonsen

Sepultorture said:


> ALREADY called Long & McQuade and told them to make fucking sure i'm the first Canadian with the RGD2127FX, was told i'd be called tomorrow after they contact the Distributor and find out when the ship date on these will be.
> 
> dunno if i'll get an answer, but heck, that won't stop me from bugging them every bloody week after the NAMM show


 
I feel you homie, have already emailed the Ibanez rep in Australia for the RGD as well as the ESP rep for the Carpenter T7.

Just.Take.My.Money.


----------



## Santuzzo

If the RG2727 won't become available in Europe either, I will have to order it from Japan!


----------



## jwade

Sepultorture said:


> ALREADY called Long & McQuade and told them to make fucking sure i'm the first Canadian with the RGD2127FX, was told i'd be called tomorrow after they contact the Distributor and find out when the ship date on these will be.
> 
> dunno if i'll get an answer, but heck, that won't stop me from bugging them every bloody week after the NAMM show



Same for me, except that I called about the S8


----------



## Sepultorture

jwade said:


> Same for me, except that I called about the S8



def can't wait to see the first NGD on that beast, looks bad ass

if they made the RGD2127FX in an 8 string version, i might even have to buy one of those, but i don't see that happening this year, maybe 2014

the Tight End R looks like it's geared more towards lower tuning with the extended intonation


----------



## willis7452

Ibanez you have done good I want to buy like 4 of those ones they came out with, but ill probably get the iron label 7 if anything.


----------



## jwade

I'm very curious to see the other Universe that'll be announced, but so far, 2013 has at least 3 guitars coming out that I really want. Here's hoping my tax return/Xmas bonus can cover at least a couple of them!

So far, PRS SE7, Ibanez S8, and the ESP STEF Tele. 

Goddamn is it going to be crowded in this apartment.


----------



## themightyjaymoe

I just bought a 7 string 3 weeks ago and now this! There have to be at least 6 guitars I want this year and we still have to wait and see what the other companies are releasing! I love being a guitar player but my checking account absolutely fucking hates me!


----------



## Syriel

Fuck me sideways my dream actually came true.

I'm ok with the not so fulfilled dream about the non-Reversed headstock. Cuz this is tits.

My bank is gonna be empty this year.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Adam Of Angels said:


> Oh, and in regards to the "butthurt semantics" confusion: not leaving a tip after a meal in a restaurant is in poor taste, and so is telling your neighbor that you hope he doesn't come back from his next business trip so that you can console his wife with your penis, but one scenario is definitely more tolerable.



I'm a server, I actually find both these offenses to be equal to each other.


----------



## GazPots

Xaios said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Just got an email from Rich @ Ibanezrules, seems as though at least North America won't be getting the RG2727.



Did he say what market _was_ getting the model?

I'm guessing Japan only.


----------



## Black_Sheep

GazPots said:


> Did he say what market _was_ getting the model?
> 
> I'm guessing Japan only.




That's what i feared. If it won't come to the US, it probably won't come to Europe either. 

I wonder how much it will cost me to order one from Japan....


----------



## simonXsludge

Found this photo of the Iron Label RG8 on Instagram. The Gibraltar looks to be redesigned with lower edges.

Good move!


----------



## Isan

hallelujah ... because that was all it needed


----------



## GXPO

Sepultorture said:


> def can't wait to see the first NGD on that beast, looks bad ass
> 
> if they made the RGD2127FX in an 8 string version, i might even have to buy one of those, but i don't see that happening this year, maybe 2014
> 
> the Tight End R looks like it's geared more towards lower tuning with the extended intonation


 
I think the reason the Tight End R isn't on more of the 2013 offerings is that due to the nature of the design, it's only mountable on an entirely flat surface. As a result the S gets the (possibly modified) Gibraltar bridge. 

I have the TER bridge on my RG721, it's a simple, perfectly confortable bridge. I can't see any reason they'd ever need to design another one for the purpose


----------



## optonaut

shitsøn;3342800 said:


> Found this photo of the Iron Label RG8 on Instagram. The Gibraltar looks to be redesigned with lower edges.
> 
> Good move!



yeah, thats the thing that really sucks with the rga7, the edges of this gib. bridge are so sharp....


----------



## possumkiller

shitsøn;3342800 said:


> Found this photo of the Iron Label RG8 on Instagram. The Gibraltar looks to be redesigned with lower edges.
> 
> Good move!


 
Hmmm... Pickup conversion rings or a pickguard?

EDIT: Why do I see neck binding on the 6 and 7 models but not this one?


----------



## jwade

jeez, that's fuckin pretty.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

possumkiller said:


> Hmmm... Pickup conversion rings or a pickguard?



If you're a fan of SD pups, one of their reps posted in another thread about how they're releasing passive pups in active housing this year at NAMM  If you don't like SD's then definitely rings.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

possumkiller said:


> Hmmm... Pickup conversion rings or a pickguard?



The active housed passives sure to be out soon from most companies (assuming it catches on when SD releases them) will work, but that guitar is crying for a Pickguard.


----------



## Xaios

GazPots said:


> Did he say what market _was_ getting the model?
> 
> I'm guessing Japan only.



No, I only asked if it was coming to North America. I'd probably guess Japan only as well, just like the RGA427.



Captain Butterscotch said:


> If you're a fan of SD pups, one of their reps posted in another thread about how they're releasing passive pups in active housing this year at NAMM  If you don't like SD's then definitely rings.



That's depressing as hell, because it basically means EMG and their cost-cutting non-conformity won the battle of the 7 string pickup sizes.


----------



## Santuzzo

Xaios said:


> No, I only asked if it was coming to North America. I'd probably guess Japan only as well, just like the RGA427.



The RGA427Z was available on the market in Europe. So, maybe there is some hope that the RG2727 will become available in Europe as well.


----------



## Xaios

Santuzzo said:


> The RGA427Z was available on the market in Europe. So, maybe there is some hope that the RG2727 will become available in Europe as well.



I see, wasn't aware of that. Thanks for the correction. 

Doesn't help me though.


----------



## 7stringDemon

I really don't need anymore guitars this year. . . . . . I NEED to be saving money. . . . . . . 

This thread is going to make me homeless.


----------



## AxeHappy

Xaios said:


> That's depressing as hell, because it basically means EMG and their cost-cutting non-conformity won the battle of the 7 string pickup sizes.



Indeed. I like the look of passive sized direct mount pickups. The uniformity of the lines from the neck down to the bridge is just sexy. 

Emg's oversized ugliness needs to fuck off.


----------



## Pikka Bird

shitsøn;3342800 said:


> Found this photo of the Iron Label RG8 on Instagram. The Gibraltar looks to be redesigned with lower edges.
> 
> Good move![/QUOTE]
> 
> Fucking told y'all!! :fawk:
> 
> But can we hope that they'll redo the molds for the 6 and 7 versions?


----------



## Heroin

shitsøn;3342800 said:


> Found this photo of the Iron Label RG8 on Instagram. The Gibraltar looks to be redesigned with lower edges.
> 
> Good move!



what's that switch where the tone is supposed to be? I'm guessing it's one of those useless mid-scoop switch-things that were on the rga8


----------



## Sephiroth952

Heroin said:


> what's that switch where the tone is supposed to be? I'm guessing it's one of those useless mid-scoop switch-things that were on the rga8


From what i read its a killswitch.


----------



## silentrage

It's a kill switch.


----------



## setsuna7

So where are these Iron Labels made? Indonesia?


----------



## zimbloth

setsuna7 said:


> So where are these Iron Labels made? Indonesia?



I'd assume so given the price, yeah. If the quality is on par with the RG Premiums, that wont be a bad thing. Those are nice, I like mine. 

There's a lot of cool new MIJ stuff coming out too, some of which has been leaked, some of which hasnt. One of them in particular should illicit about 400 threads on here (half loving it swearing theyll sell their kidney to get it, the other half saying its gaudy and overpriced)


----------



## zimbloth

So since Jemsite has already let the cat out of the bag...I may as well: the new "Universe" model is the JEM7V7. A seven string version of the JEM7V. White with gold hardware, Blaze pickups, monkey grip, etc. MIJ.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oooh, Premium JS.


----------



## nsimonsen

zimbloth said:


> So since Jemsite has already let the cat out of the bag...I may as well: the new "Universe" model is the JEM7V7. A seven string version of the JEM7V. White with gold hardware, Blaze pickups, monkey grip, etc. MIJ.


 

Ok, well that is going to be amazing. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## silentrage

^ Fuck me, that's definitely kidney worthy for some people.


----------



## zimbloth

silentrage said:


> ^ Fuck me, that's definitely kidney worthy for some people.



Yeah I think its really cool. The monkey grip thing bothers me, and may prevent me from ultimately wanting one, but I'll reserve judgement until I play one. I'm kind of more pumped about the UV70P Green Dot guy, as silly as it may seem.


----------



## Sepultorture

zimbloth said:


> Yeah I think its really cool. The monkey grip thing bothers me, and may prevent me from ultimately wanting one, but I'll reserve judgement until I play one. I'm kind of more pumped about the UV70P Green Dot guy, as silly as it may seem.



any chance of more NAMM pilgrimage pics this year Nick?


----------



## Santuzzo

zimbloth said:


> So since Jemsite has already let the cat out of the bag...I may as well: the new "Universe" model is the JEM7V7. A seven string version of the JEM7V. White with gold hardware, Blaze pickups, monkey grip, etc. MIJ.



Holy cow!!!! 

It keeps getting better and better!!!!

2013 will be a difficult year for me financially .... and my g/f will hate me


----------



## Adam Of Angels

zimbloth said:


> So since Jemsite has already let the cat out of the bag...I may as well: the new "Universe" model is the JEM7V7. A seven string version of the JEM7V. White with gold hardware, Blaze pickups, monkey grip, etc. MIJ.




Totally absurd. I'm pumped


----------



## possumkiller

zimbloth said:


> So since Jemsite has already let the cat out of the bag...I may as well: the new "Universe" model is the JEM7V7. A seven string version of the JEM7V. White with gold hardware, Blaze pickups, monkey grip, etc. MIJ.


 
Overpriced.... Probably.

Gaudy.... Maybe.

Freakin awesome.... DEFINITELY!!!


----------



## leonardo7

Anyone have any idea what the monkey grip does for the tone if anything at all? Does it lighten the low end a bit like a chambered body by adding a slightly more airy touch to the tone?


----------



## jephjacques

I seriously doubt it makes a noticeable tonal difference unless you have Eric Johnson-level OCD


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I don't know if there's any validity to it, but a luthier once explained that most of a guitar's tone comes from the lower bottom portion of the body on the bass side (the general area near the input jack). So, if that's correct, the monkey grip probably has little effect. Don't quote me here.


----------



## jl-austin

I wonder, the MIJ UV, will it be alder?


----------



## silentrage

Adam Of Angels said:


> I don't know if there's any validity to it, but a luthier once explained that most of a guitar's tone comes from the lower bottom portion of the body on the bass side (the general area near the input jack). So, if that's correct, the monkey grip probably has little effect. Don't quote me here.



This is kinda relevant to me, would you mind trying to dig up where you saw that?


----------



## zimbloth

There's another MIJ 7-string thats debuting this year that I think is far and away the coolest theyre doing this year. All I'll say its a 7-string version of an existing 6-string model and not a signature model. I'll wait until someone else leaks it so I dont ruffle any feathers haha. But I definitely will be buying it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Can you tell us the shape? 

If it's an FR, oh lawd.


----------



## zimbloth

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can you tell us the shape?
> 
> If it's an FR, oh lawd.



It's a shape people actually like, I'll leave it at that. So dont worry.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd play the guessing game, but I'm gonna probably be wrong each time.


----------



## tedtan

A 7 string Satriani wouldn't surprise me.

And while I doubt they would do it, a 7 string George Benson would rule.


----------



## leonardo7

zimbloth said:


> There's another MIJ 7-string thats debuting this year that I think is far and away the coolest theyre doing this year. All I'll say its a 7-string version of an existing 6-string model and not a signature model. I'll wait until someone else leaks it so I dont ruffle any feathers haha. But I definitely will be buying it!



Wild guess its a Prestige S7 and if it is then I will buy it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

tedtan said:


> A 7 string Satriani wouldn't surprise me.



This, or an Artist or ARZ Prestige would be killer.


----------



## Tereon

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This, or an Artist or ARZ Prestige would be killer.



Well, the Satriani is kind of a signature model, isn´t it?
Also he said that its a shape that people ACTUALLY like


----------



## jwade

zimbloth said:


> There's another MIJ 7-string thats debuting this year that I think is far and away the coolest theyre doing this year. All I'll say its a 7-string version of an existing 6-string model and not a signature model. I'll wait until someone else leaks it so I dont ruffle any feathers haha. But I definitely will be buying it!



I would very much like this to be an Iceman, please.


----------



## zimbloth

Tereon said:


> Well, the Satriani is kind of a signature model, isn´t it?
> Also he said that its a shape that people ACTUALLY like



It's insane just how many 7-string models are being offered this year. I count 23 excluding GIO series and J-Customs, but including everything else. Some of these are redundant (models that come fixed or floyd), but still. Seeing as last year they barely did anything on the 7-string front, and even took away some (like the RG1527), this is a good year if you're an Ibanez guy.


----------



## tedtan

The Satriani is a sig, but they've already added a 24 fret model, a single coil and changed the bridge from what Satch personally uses for the most part, so adding a string isn't too much of a stretch.

Of course it could be a Destroyer, Ice Man, V or Xiphos or something else entirely. zimbloth isn't being very forthcoming at the moment.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

zimbloth said:


> It's insane just how many 7-string models are being offered this year. I count 23 excluding GIO series and J-Customs, but including everything else. Some of these are redundant (models that come fixed or floyd), but still. Seeing as last year they barely did anything on the 7-string front, and even took away some (like the RG1527), this is a good year if you're an Ibanez guy.



And people will still complain.


----------



## Tereon

That iceman thing didn´t even come to my mind until now. Dayum that would be tits.
I hope they use D-activators like in the sixstringer when it comes to that.


----------



## zimbloth

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And people will still complain.



Yeah of course, thats how it goes. Most of the new models I dont really like either, but theres a few I really like and am excited about. But you cant argue with 23 fucking 7-strings to choose from. There's something for just about everyone. Guys who are RG and S fans, guys who like the goofy shapes, guys on a budget, guys who have money to drop on higher-end ones, etc. All the bases are covered.

It bums me out because ESP, who many of you know is a brand I carry at my store and adore, is doing the opposite this year. Introducing almost nothing new in terms of 7s apart from the STEF T7B and SCT-607B which is cool. Luckily we're still getting some cool custom 7s in from them and stuff, but I would have liked to see more production model MIJ 7s from ESP this year.


----------



## tedtan

zimbloth said:


> guys who like the goofy shapes


 
There's your hint, guys. What do you make of it?


----------



## zimbloth

tedtan said:


> There's your hint, guys. What do you make of it?



The one I'm talking about specifically isn't any of those you mentioned, but again there's a ton of stuff coming out. Some of its been leaked already on other forums. You may get your wish on one of those oddities you mentioned, its just not at all what I was referencing. And it may not be MIJ.


----------



## tedtan

Personally, I'm an S series whore. But if Ibanez were to get any of my money for something other than an S, it would be a George Benson Model. And that's one I doubt I'll ever see in a 7 string version.

But you've piqued my interest noentheless.


----------



## zimbloth

Sepultorture said:


> any chance of more NAMM pilgrimage pics this year Nick?



The annual NAMM pic story will be abbreviated this year as I'm not going to the show. Too busy moving into our new (bigger) store and finishing up my new website. Plus my band is wrapping our first album. Just too busy, bad timing. HOWEVER my guitar tech buddy is going and will be taking pics for me and visiting with various industry people on my behalf. So well have some content and news to share. 



tedtan said:


> Personally, I'm an S series whore. But if Ibanez were to get any of my money for something other than an S, it would be a George Benson Model. And that's one I doubt I'll ever see in a 7 string version.
> 
> But you've piqued my interest noentheless.



You'll be happy with this years Saber offerings. Ill leave it at that for tonight.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Iceman. . . . Iceman. . . . Iceman. . . . Iceman. . . . Iceman. . . .

Wait. . . . . . .

Destroyer! . . . Destroyer! . . . Destroyer! . . . Destroyer! . . . DESTROYER! ! ! !

(Say this whole post out loud to yourself. Iceman and Destroyer become very weird words after the third time )


----------



## JPhoenix19

Actually, now that I think about it... I wonder if the newer Gibraltar bridges (if indeed they are updated) will be a direct swap away from replacing the old ones. I'd love to try one out on my RGD7421 if I could get my hands on one.


----------



## JP Universe

zimbloth said:


> So since Jemsite has already let the cat out of the bag...I may as well: the new "Universe" model is the JEM7V7. A seven string version of the JEM7V. White with gold hardware, Blaze pickups, monkey grip, etc. MIJ.



Ibanez again gets my money in 2013


----------



## leonardo7

Someone leak pics of the Prestige S7 already


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

leonardo7 said:


> Someone leak pics of the Prestige S7 already



GIVE THEM TO US


----------



## The Shit Wolf

zimbloth said:


> There's another MIJ 7-string thats debuting this year that I think is far and away the coolest theyre doing this year. All I'll say its a 7-string version of an existing 6-string model and not a signature model. I'll wait until someone else leaks it so I dont ruffle any feathers haha. But I definitely will be buying it!



Please say its a 7 string version of the RGT6EXFX with the neck thru body and everything. I've wanted a neck thru ibby 7 string for soooo long now


----------



## myampslouder

The last few years I've been less and less enthused with the Ibanez product line. I believe this will be the year they win me back.

My bank account is going to hate me!!!


----------



## will_shred

leonardo7 said:


> Someone leak pics of the Prestige S7 already



Oh... You Tease.


----------



## AxeHappy

Prestige Whacky Shaped guitar? Please...


----------



## Adam Of Angels

We're getting a Prestige S7. Well, most of us aren't actually getting one, but we'll have the option of one.


----------



## Stemp Fester

Adam Of Angels said:


> We're getting a Prestige S7. Well, most of us aren't actually getting one, but we'll have the option of one.





Please don't be black...


----------



## Loomer

Goddamnit Ibanez. This year is beyond insane. I mean... FUCK!


----------



## skisgaar

Wait, prestige S series too? Man, I wish I had a job...or just a sufficient amount of money...


----------



## WillDfx

leonardo7 said:


> Anyone have any idea what the monkey grip does for the tone if anything at all? Does it lighten the low end a bit like a chambered body by adding a slightly more airy touch to the tone?



It doesn't do shit! Well except for sweet ability to carry it like a briefcase.


----------



## Andromalia

Damn, i'd be tempted by a JEM, but I'm not sure about buying one new. :/


----------



## Blasphemer

8 string S =


----------



## possumkiller

That Iron Label RG7 with the trem has my attention. I know it has EMGs but, I have a plan for getting rid of them that really looks nice on the VRG builder lol. I hope they are priced well.


----------



## GazPots

I actually think Ibanez is trying to bankrupt me this year.


----------



## SkullCrusher

Gear4 music has pricing for the 8 sabre.

Ibanez S8QM 8-String Electric Guitar, Transparent Red Burst at Gear4Music.com

Not bad


----------



## rockstarazuri

/in before people trying to bash it because of where it's made

Awesome stuff, visually not that appealing to me though.

Here's hoping for a Prestige 7 string RGA that's more appropriately priced


----------



## zimbloth

The Shit Wolf said:


> Please say its a 7 string version of the RGT6EXFX with the neck thru body and everything. I've wanted a neck thru ibby 7 string for soooo long now



It's not. There may be something similar coming out though, but not quite that.



Stemp Fester said:


> Please don't be black...



Don't worry, it's not. 



SkullCrusher said:


> Gear4 music has pricing for the 8 sabre.
> 
> Ibanez S8QM 8-String Electric Guitar, Transparent Red Burst at Gear4Music.com
> 
> Not bad



That model isn't coming out in the US I believe.


----------



## possumkiller

zimbloth said:


> That model isn't coming out in the US I believe.


 
I keep trying to tell these guys that none of these new models are coming to America....


----------



## zimbloth

possumkiller said:


> I keep trying to tell these guys that none of these new models are coming to America....



There are a ton of new models coming to America, including fucking dozens of 7s and 8s, just not all the ones you're seeing on international websites.


----------



## MikeH

Ibanez is seriously killing it this year. I'm impressed.


----------



## Church2224

If there is going to be an S7 prestige, I will buy it in a heartbeat!

I might have to add some Ibanez guitars to the arsenal again. I miss the hell out of my old RG1527. I love me some MIJ Ibanez guitars, especially after playing an S5470 recently.


----------



## jwade

zimbloth said:


> It's not. There may be something similar coming out though, but not quite that.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, it's not.
> 
> 
> 
> That model isn't coming out in the US I believe.



Not cool. It's going to cost a fuckload to get one shipped to Canada from Europe. 

Balls.


----------



## The Shit Wolf

zimbloth said:


> It's not. There may be something similar coming out though, but not quite that.
> 
> 
> Ohh shit, thanks for the info... I'm so damned excited! I was dead set on that fixed bridge iron label S7 but if ibanez makes ANYTHING remotely close to that RGT I'll buy two of em!
> 
> I love this time of year I feel like NAMM is like some sorta awesome second Christmas that only us guitarist get and this year is so magical


----------



## fabe_sd

Maybe it´s a neck through RGA Prestige. I would buy that!


----------



## trippled

zimbloth said:


> There's another MIJ 7-string thats debuting this year that I think is far and away the coolest theyre doing this year. All I'll say its a 7-string version of an existing 6-string model and not a signature model. I'll wait until someone else leaks it so I dont ruffle any feathers haha. But I definitely will be buying it!



Please, please say that it's a 7 string version of this:

http://www.google.co.il/url?sa=t&rc...KqJ_csWKQvU-cKxGA&sig2=345ivCSsAnW8TkOrjp1oxg

I've been wanting a 7 string S prestige for soooo long!


----------



## zimbloth

fabe_sd said:


> Maybe it´s a neck through RGA Prestige. I would buy that!



No neck-thru Prestige 7s that I'm aware of this year, sorry dude. I honestly dont think theres much demand for neck-thrus from Ibanez. It's not really their niche or what they're known for. Thats more ESP and Jacksons thing. I like the RGT stuff though, it would be nice but I don't see it happening anytime soon. Definitely email Ibanez and request it though, as they do listen sometimes.



trippled said:


> Please, please say that it's a 7 string version of this:
> 
> http://www.google.co.il/url?sa=t&rc...KqJ_csWKQvU-cKxGA&sig2=345ivCSsAnW8TkOrjp1oxg
> 
> I've been wanting a 7 string S prestige for soooo long!



Well, this guess isn't half bad at all. The closest one so far anyway


----------



## guitarister7321

zimbloth said:


> Well, this guess isn't half bad at all. The closest one so far anyway



I'd shit myself if it's this.


----------



## InfinityAndThree

That jemsite article said a 7 string Iceman was coming. That would be cool. I wouldn't get it myself, as I prefer my traditional stuff, but that would look awesome...


----------



## JP Universe

Well so far Ibanez has me in for 2 sevenstrings


----------



## Xaios

GIVE UP THE GOODS, NICK.


----------



## possumkiller

zimbloth said:


> There are a ton of new models coming to America, including fucking dozens of 7s and 8s, just not all the ones you're seeing on international websites.


 
Sarcasm dude lol.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Every time I think I'm out, they pull me back in!!!

Ibanez must want all of my money this year.


----------



## Zerox8610

My guess:






If that's not it.... who knows...


----------



## Tereon

I´m still kinda hoping that the new seven will be an iceman. 
Not that I would buy it, I´m 99% settled on the fixed bridge prestige RGD, but that would just be cool 

Apart from that, Ibanez is really impresing me this year. I had high exspectations, but they managed to surpass all of them by far.
And since I live in Europe, I won´t have to deal with most of this its-not-coming-out-in-my-country-FUCK stuff


----------



## Shredenvain

Anyone with inside knowledge know for sure if the prestige rgd7 with fixed bridge and the premium rg7 with the fixed bridge will be available in the U.S.A?


----------



## jl-austin

Shredenvain said:


> Anyone with inside knowledge know for sure if the prestige rgd7 with fixed bridge and the premium rg7 with the fixed bridge will be available in the U.S.A?



The RGD seems like an "international model" to me. Also, no one has said its not coming, I would be VERY surprised if it doesn't come to the US. 

The fixed bridge RG7, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## zimbloth

Shredenvain said:


> Anyone with inside knowledge know for sure if the prestige rgd7 with fixed bridge and the premium rg7 with the fixed bridge will be available in the U.S.A?



Both will be available in the USA. The RGD2127FX will map for $1499 and the RG927QF $999.


----------



## JPhoenix19

zimbloth said:


> The RGD2127FX will map for $1499...



My wallet just shat itself. Time to sell a kidney...


----------



## Southern Djentleman

I would love to see a S/7 series with the 26.5inch scale, like an "SD" series. I love the S series, and have been GASing over the past year over an RGD2127Z, but I think I'd shit myself if this ever came to be. Def wishful thinking.


----------



## kamello

InfinityAndThree said:


> That jemsite article said a 7 string Iceman was coming. That would be cool. I wouldn't get it myself, as I prefer my traditional stuff, but that would look awesome...



link please, that would be my definitive dream 7 stringer (I prefer super-strat's for 6 strings)

the Iceman body shape has been my wet dream since I was a 10 years old System of a Down Fanboy


----------



## dres_x

I love to hear something (anything really) about any new S series...maple boards? reverse headstocks? desert yellow? XD


----------



## zimbloth

kamello said:


> link please, that would be my definitive dream 7 stringer (I prefer super-strat's for 6 strings)
> 
> the Iceman body shape has been my wet dream since I was a 10 years old System of a Down Fanboy



Your dream just may come true my friend.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

FUCK! ESP/LTD releases the Stef T7 and now Ibanez releases the Iceman 7...

I CAN'T DECIDE!!!


----------



## Swyse

zimbloth said:


> Your dream just may come true my friend.



If I were to be dreaming of say, a destroyer 7 or new Korn signatures, would my dreams come true?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still 2 weeks before we can see all these new models in all their Ibanezy glory.


----------



## zimbloth

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> FUCK! ESP/LTD releases the Stef T7 and now Ibanez releases the Iceman 7...
> 
> I CAN'T DECIDE!!!



The ESP Stef T7 is a higher quality piece I'd venture to say. Also a bit higher price though. But it's neck thru, ebony board, 27", EMGs, locking tuners. Well see I guess. 



Swyse said:


> If I were to be dreaming of say, a destroyer 7 or new Korn signatures, would my dreams come true?



I'd say your dreams are likely to come up short, but the good news? The Apex100 is easily one of the best guitars Ibanez makes and it's returning. I have one and love it to death


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Apex100 was discontinued?


----------



## zimbloth

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Apex100 was discontinued?



No. I was just saying its not discontinued. It remains.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh, I thought when you meant it was "returning", I thought you meant it was gone and it was coming back.


----------



## Swyse

zimbloth said:


> No. I was just saying its not discontinued. It remains.



So the munky 7&1/2 string thing was just munky fucking around and we don't get a new munky sig? Balls.


----------



## zimbloth

Swyse said:


> So the munky 7&1/2 string thing was just munky fucking around and we don't get a new munky sig? Balls.



Isn't the new Tosin Abasi 8, Steve Vai Jem 7-string, and like 40 other 7s and 8s being offered this year enough for now? 

Personally I'd be sad to see the Apex100 go. I can't stress enough how good it plays and sounds. Reminds me of Ibanez stuff from the 90s.


----------



## silentrage

First world ERG player problem: 39 new ERGs coming out, not one with my exact dream specs, FML.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

zimbloth said:


> Your dream just may come true my friend.



God dammit, Zimbloth, quit being such a cocktease. 

But really, I'm excited for all this stuff I've been hearing about. Bit disappointed to hear that the S8 with the flamed maple top isn't gonna be available in the US, but I may pick up one of those green dots later in the year.

We shall have to wait and see.


----------



## Swyse

zimbloth said:


> Isn't the new Tosin Abasi 8, Steve Vai Jem 7-string, and like 40 other 7s and 8s being offered this year enough for now?
> 
> Personally I'd be sad to see the Apex100 go. I can't stress enough how good it plays and sounds. Reminds me of Ibanez stuff from the 90s.



I was just anticipating it because he said he was getting a new 7.5 string, so I assumed we'd atleast get something.

If I were dreaming of someone leaking a pic or a description of the new edge bar would my dreams come true?


----------



## Wolf ov Fire

What exactly is a 7.5 string guitar?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wolf ov Fire said:


> What exactly is a 7.5 string guitar?



Idunno.


----------



## Jason_Clement

zimbloth said:


> Your dream just may come true my friend.



Holy shit, what? I've been craving a custom 7 string iceman forever. I might cry of happiness.


----------



## Swyse

Wolf ov Fire said:


> What exactly is a 7.5 string guitar?



No one knows, and apparently now no one ever will.


----------



## GazPots

If this Iceman 7 looks good i'm totally ....ing buying one.


And a RG2727fz if it comes to europe.




ICEMAN 7.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason_Clement

GazPots said:


> If this Iceman 7 looks good i'm totally fucking buying one.



If it looks good and is priced and comes stock with what the ICT700 does... I'm getting 3. White, black and one to swirl!


----------



## GazPots

The only way i'd die of more excitment was if they announced a prestige iceman 8.


That would be the end of me.


----------



## Wolf ov Fire

Swyse said:


> No one knows, and apparently now no one ever will.




Elaborate further.


----------



## Tordah

If there is an Iceman 7, only shame is that it won't be extended scale.

Still, bluuuaaaaarrrgghhhh!!! If it is true.


----------



## Jason_Clement

Tordah said:


> If there is an Iceman 7, only shame is that it won't be extended scale.
> 
> Still, bluuuaaaaarrrgghhhh!!! If it is true.



I am happy it won't be extended scale O.O;


----------



## Tordah

Jason_Clement said:


> I am happy it won't be extended scale O.O;



I just keep having dreams about being Frederik, man. Don't take that away from me!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tordah said:


> I just keep having dreams about being Frederik, man. Don't take that away from me!



I'd love to see a baritone Iceman...


But holy neckdive, batman.


----------



## Jason_Clement

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd love to see a baritone Iceman...
> 
> 
> But holy neckdive, batman.



Haha! xD


----------



## skisgaar

7 string Iceman?


----------



## nik35

Out of curiosity, apart from the S8, S7 prestige and the Iron Label series, will there be any other 7 string S variants? Like a white S7420?


----------



## Nightgaunt

Anyone know whether there's a neck-thru 7 string of any kind on its way? A neck-thru hardtail RG, RGA or S model would probably keep me from shelling out more money than I can afford on an Invictus custom, at least for a little while...


----------



## theV

Was the lefty RG8 posted?


----------



## Draceius

Nightgaunt said:


> Anyone know whether there's a neck-thru 7 string of any kind on its way? A neck-thru hardtail RG, RGA or S model would probably keep me from shelling out more money than I can afford on an Invictus custom, at least for a little while...



Invictus don't do customs anymore, they shut down, the only guitars being made by them are the ones paid for before they shut down. So with that said, don't worry about shelling out your money the custom.


----------



## ItWillDo

Nightgaunt said:


> Anyone know whether there's a neck-thru 7 string of any kind on its way? A neck-thru hardtail RG, RGA or S model would probably keep me from shelling out more money than I can afford on an Invictus custom, at least for a little while...



Why don't you give ET Guitars a try? It's basically getting a custom guitar with the lovely aesthetics of an Ibanez.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Ibanez has a 7-string, set-in neck by way of, ARZ307FM. Very, very smooth. Hard-tail and part of the 'Artist's series from Ibanez. I have the 6-string version(ARZ800) but, I have plans on getting the ARZ307FM....


----------



## possumkiller

ItWillDo said:


> Why don't you give ET Guitars a try? It's basically getting a custom guitar with the lovely aesthetics of an Ibanez.


 
From what I've read on the ET website, he doesn't do the Ibanez headstock anymore.


----------



## Whitestrat

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Now I don't have to shell out a bomb for a JS2400!!!


----------



## Whitestrat

Hmm... Yummy?


----------



## rockstarazuri

BOOM!! 2013 is a happy year!


----------



## Sepultorture

all i want now is some NAMM porn of all the goodies, but especially that RGD2127FX

this also reminded em we haven't had a fixed bridge prestige 7 string since the RG15271


----------



## Hind

Whitestrat said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't have to shell out a bomb for a JS2400!!!


Where did you find this?


----------



## zimbloth

Nightgaunt said:


> Anyone know whether there's a neck-thru 7 string of any kind on its way? A neck-thru hardtail RG, RGA or S model would probably keep me from shelling out more money than I can afford on an Invictus custom, at least for a little while...



No neck-thru 7s this year.



Whitestrat said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't have to shell out a bomb for a JS2400!!!



Yes but, it still has a 9.5" radius so... deal breaker to me 



Jason_Clement said:


> If it looks good and is priced and comes stock with what the ICT700 does... I'm getting 3. White, black and one to swirl!



Its black only.


----------



## Swyse

Whitestrat said:


> Hmm... Yummy?



The universe tends to unfold as it should.


----------



## dres_x

Hey zimbloth, can you give us a little info about any new S-series? a neck-through S would be absolutely amazing  any maple boards or reverse headstocks? XD


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

zimbloth said:


> Its black only.



I can work with that - that just means it's prime candidate for a swirl!


----------



## NeglectedField

As with every year, I'm periodically coming back to this thread in case any more actual new pictures emerge...


----------



## zimbloth

dres_x said:


> Hey zimbloth, can you give us a little info about any new S-series? a neck-through S would be absolutely amazing  any maple boards or reverse headstocks? XD



I can't really say too much about it other than its the same finish and main specs as a current model that's already offered. So not neck thru or maple fB.


----------



## Church2224

No rumors of an RG Prestige 6 or 7 string with a maple top and either an Alder or Mahogany Body yet?


----------



## sell2792

No RGTs makes me sad. A neck thru S would be perfect.


----------



## DeathCubeK

Whitestrat said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't have to shell out a bomb for a JS2400!!!



Is this not just the JS2400 in red?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DeathCubeK said:


> Is this not just the JS2400 in red?



It's a Premium.


----------



## jwade

Wonder how much the S8 will cost to import.


----------



## dres_x

zimbloth said:


> I can't really say too much about it other than its the same finish and main specs as a current model that's already offered. So not neck thru or maple fB.



Damn, thanks for the info though. I always feel like I'm the only one who plays sabers in a sea of RG players hahaha...and then when all the cool RG models come out there is never much news bout the S series


----------



## sell2792

I just realized... they're making an S8 but no more S7's?


----------



## Jake

sell2792 said:


> I just realized... they're making an S8 but no more S7's?


Iron label has S7's


----------



## kamello

zimbloth said:


> Your dream just may come true my friend.



'ill be honest

I screamed like a Believer a bit 


edit: in fact, I was even doing plans for a custom 7 string Iceman


----------



## NeglectedField

sell2792 said:


> No RGTs makes me sad. A neck thru S would be perfect.



I would seriously love an RGT220A sorta thing with a Tight End R bridge. In fact, I'm confident Ibanez would make a killing from such a thing.


----------



## Xaios

Church2224 said:


> No rumors of an RG Prestige 6 or 7 string with a maple top and either an Alder or Mahogany Body yet?



Well, there's the RG2727 if you want to import...


----------



## Jason_Clement

kamello said:


> 'ill be honest
> 
> I screamed like a Believer a bit
> 
> 
> edit: in fact, I was even doing plans for a custom 7 string Iceman



Same. I am extremely excited.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I'd very much like pics of said 7 string Iceman.


----------



## DeathCubeK

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a Premium.


----------



## zimbloth

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I'd very much like pics of said 7 string Iceman.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Xaios said:


> *Sigh* Black guitars w/ EMGs... yay.
> 
> Oh well, at least they released this recently too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I'm all "quilt or GTFO." Solid colors are fine, but just do something aside from black!



Couldn't have said it better myself. Not to offend the die hard color black aficionados, but some people (me, guilty as charged) can't stand it.


----------



## Whitestrat

Hind said:


> Where did you find this?



From Jemsite.


----------



## The Shit Wolf

sell2792 said:


> No RGTs makes me sad. A neck thru S would be perfect.




I agree, I'm really sad there's no RGT7 and idk bout you guys but I think a neck thru s7 would be pure sex (as long as it had direct mounted passives)


----------



## donray1527

The Shit Wolf said:


> I agree, I'm really sad there's no RGT7 and idk bout you guys but I think a neck thru s7 would be pure sex (as long as it had direct mounted passives)



Have you seen Buz McGraths LACS?


----------



## zimbloth

The Shit Wolf said:


> I agree, I'm really sad there's no RGT7 and idk bout you guys but I think a neck thru s7 would be pure sex (as long as it had direct mounted passives)



In theory that sounds great but I think having a solid mahogany body vs a maple neck-thru with mahogany wings would sound better and retain that whole Saber warm sound. A million other guitars offer the maple neck-thru kind of sound. I think this world is lacking too few bolt-on mahogany guitars. Every mahogany Ibanez I have sounds amazing.

Perhaps a good compromise could be a set-neck one, like some of the old S Prestiges used to have.


----------



## leonardo7

zimbloth said:


> In theory that sounds great but I think having a solid mahogany body vs a maple neck-thru with mahogany wings would sound better and retain that whole Saber warm sound. A million other guitars offer the maple neck-thru kind of sound. I think this world is lacking too few bolt-on mahogany guitars. Every mahogany Ibanez I have sounds amazing.
> 
> Perhaps a good compromise could be a set-neck one, like some of the old S Prestiges used to have.



I agree 100%. One thing I like about Ibanez and know that I can count on is that the necks are made of maple but do not run through the body and that the base of the body is made up of one type of wood. 

I do enjoy neck thru also but its nice to know that I can always rely on Jackson, ESP, KxK, Mayones for that.


----------



## The Shit Wolf

zimbloth said:


> In theory that sounds great but I think having a solid mahogany body vs a maple neck-thru with mahogany wings would sound better and retain that whole Saber warm sound. A million other guitars offer the maple neck-thru kind of sound. I think this world is lacking too few bolt-on mahogany guitars. Every mahogany Ibanez I have sounds amazing.
> 
> Perhaps a good compromise could be a set-neck one, like some of the old S Prestiges used to have.




Yeah that's a good point...I've just been so addicted to the feel and tone of the RGT's. after I bought the rgt6exfx I fell in love and got the next RGT I found (rgt42) I actually like the way they play better then my rg7621. 

How bout this compromise maple neck thru, mahogany wings and a mahogany top?


----------



## Stemp Fester

So this alleged Prestige S7... would it be fair to assume that it's essentially a 7-string S5470? If so I'll be giddy like a tweenage girl at a One Direction concert...

As long as it comes to Oz...


----------



## Sepultorture

what i like about bolt ons, is that you have mainly a body tone wood and no interference of another wood type like maple or the mixture of wenge or walnut. another good thing about bolt on is that if one part is damaged, you can seek a repair or replacement, not so much luck with the neck-through if the body or neck sustains damage


----------



## 7thstringofa7thstring

Did I read 7 string Iceman? I want one!

Would they be available in Europe and not just in America? 

I'd be a very sad panda if that was the case.


----------



## Dabo Fett

Dabo Fett said:


> if there was an iceman or destroyer 7, ill take 3



God damn it, I'm taking three! And a green dot!!

Earlier this year I had money set aside for a custom iceman 7 from acacia. Then I decided I'd rather look for an old green dot, but ultimately bought a Mesa mark v. Now I guess I'm buying some guitars this year!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

If the Iceman 7 is on par with the VBT700 and ICT700, then it's going to be awesome. I'm actually pumped about that one.


----------



## simonXsludge

zimbloth said:


> I can't really say too much about it other than its the same finish and main specs as a current model that's already offered. So not neck thru or maple fB.


PLEASE, let it not have a middle PU, though.


----------



## 7thstringofa7thstring

This is a stupid question, but when is NAMM anyway? 

Looking forward to whatever is unveiled though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

7thstringofa7thstring said:


> This is a stupid question, but when is NAMM anyway?
> 
> Looking forward to whatever is unveiled though.



The 24th.


----------



## will_shred

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. Not to offend the die hard color black aficionados, but some people (me, guilty as charged) can't stand it.



i'm also pretty sick of black guitars, but it's nice to see a higher end prestige 7 besides the RGD so... that's pretty awesome 

if they made something like the purple J custom, but a regular prestige (so.. not $4000) I wouldn't even have a choice but to buy it 

I <3 Purple burst guitars. I hope the schecter USA's come in purple... and 7 string's. But i'll keep dreaming


----------



## Panacea224

I have to agree about the bolt on's. I like that about ibanez, it really does give them a different tone than neck through guitars.

Based on what I've read in this thread, Ibanez may be getting a lot of my money this year and I may have a few NGD's to post in a few months.


----------



## jwade

If we do get an Iceman 7, I really hope they go with a blank fretboard, or the smaller offset dots. I'm not a big fan of those 'shark tooth' inlays on the ICT700.

That being said, if it does come out with said sharktooth inlays, how hard is it to remove those and simply fill in the spaces?

Oh, also it would kick ass if it had the reversed headstock still.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Damnit I would have to have swirled an iceman.


----------



## CloudAC

Holy shit Ibanez, what a year this is gonna be! That S8QM will be MIIIIINE. And the RGD2127FX is the price is not insane  Do we know if it is coming to the UK/EU?

EDIT : Nevermind, here it is! http://www.gear4music.com/Guitar-an...7-String-Electric-Guitar-Invisible-Shadow/P54

£985. A bit better than expected, still skeptical though. Can I ask, would the difference in quality between the RGD7421 and prestige RGD2127FX really be worth the difference of over £500?


----------



## Evil Weasel

CloudAC said:


> Holy shit Ibanez, what a year this is gonna be! That S8QM will be MIIIIINE. And the RGD2127FX is the price is not insane  Do we know if it is coming to the UK/EU?
> 
> EDIT : Nevermind, here it is! Ibanez RGD2127FX 7-String Electric Guitar, Invisible Shadow at Gear4Music.com
> 
> £985. A bit better than expected, still skeptical though. Can I ask, would the difference in quality between the RGD7421 and prestige RGD2127FX really be worth the difference of over £500?


I'd get an original RG7421 personally if you don't mind losing the extra scale length. With that you'd be getting a prestige version of the RGD7421 for less than the cost of the RGD7421. I love my prestige Ibanez's but I'd find it hard to justify £1k+ for them. Especially since they really don't hold 2nd hand value at all. At least if you buy a 2nd hand MIJ guitar you are not seeing your money going down the drain with depreciation. 

If you want a shot of my prestige's (6 string) or my customs (which are better priced than you think and a very attractive option compared to the 2127) give me a shout since you are in the same city.


----------



## Black_Sheep

What's all this talk about a 7-string Iceman? Is there ANY evidence of such awesomeness being released? 


Also, anything about the RG2727 I so desperately want...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Black_Sheep said:


> What's all this talk about a 7-string Iceman? Is there ANY evidence of such awesomeness being released?



I wouldn't doubt Zimbloth's word.


----------



## zimbloth

I just had a look at the 2013 Ibanez print catalog. You guys are going to flip. So good! This is by far the most impressive year probably in their history in terms of sheer volume of cool new stuff, especially 7s and 8s. Especially after last year when they basically did nothing. 

J-Customs, Prestiges, Signatures, Iron Labels, Premiums, cheapies, etc. Mostly all redesigned and done right. So many of the models I hated from previous years phased out. Very encouraging. If you're a Saber fan, you'll be very happy in 2013. Got to be like 1209730923702973 new Saber 6s 7s and 8s this year haha. 

I have to say the Tosin Abasi 8-string model looks corny as hell, but other than that everything looks real solid. There's about 4=5 guitars I spotted in the catalog that I'm gassing hard over. A lot of models people have been clamoring for are present and accounted for, and with specs that will likely make you happy. Many of the cheapies have real DiMarzios or EMGs in it, binding, improved bridges, etc. Cool. It only took them 20 years, but it seems theyve been listening to their customers.



Black_Sheep said:


> What's all this talk about a 7-string Iceman? Is there ANY evidence of such awesomeness being released?
> 
> 
> Also, anything about the RG2727 I so desperately want...



It's real. I gazed upon it with my own two eyes mere moments ago. It looks amazing. People will be happy with it. There's no RG2727 for the US market. There is however a different model available, if you change one digit in that model number there you have it.


----------



## Barvar

The new Iceman 7 has a reversed or regular headstock?


----------



## zimbloth

Barvar said:


> The new Iceman 7 has a reversed or regular headstock?



Neither. Something better. You'll see.


----------



## simonXsludge

zimbloth said:


> Neither. Something better. You'll see.


Oh goddammit, man.

I'm so pumped for all this new stuff. I had the feeling Ibanez would get at it in 2013.


----------



## Chocopuppet

zimbloth said:


> Neither. Something better. You'll see.



Like... A HEADLESS Iceman?


----------



## Decipher

This is seriously fucking killing me...... Gotta know what exactly this new Munky sig is!!?!?


----------



## Tree

God damn! I had my mind all made up about what my new 7 would be this year, but Nick's gotta be a big tease and hint at new stuff 
I guess I just need to wait and see. NAMM needs to hurry up!


----------



## zimbloth

Decipher said:


> This is seriously fucking killing me...... Gotta know what exactly this new Munky sig is!!?!?



Theres no new Munky sig. The Apex100 is back for another year, as well as the Apex II.


----------



## dres_x

zimbloth said:


> If you're a Saber fan, you'll be very happy in 2013. Got to be like 1209730923702973 new Saber 6s 7s and 8s this year haha.



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS
but...all these new models but no maple boards or reversed headstocks? GRRRR


----------



## StevenC

Is the Iceman's headstock the Iceman/8-string headstock?


----------



## Barvar

zimbloth said:


> Neither. Something better. You'll see.



4 over 3 or 3 over 4?


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Oh god I need a second job. wanted a saber for so long, now is the time


----------



## dres_x

Just noticed a new color for the S5470!


----------



## Black_Sheep

zimbloth said:


> There's no RG2727 for the US market. There is however a different model available, if you change one digit in that model number there you have it.




Are they seriously bringing back the RG2027?!?! THat would be the most awesome thing ever! 


It looks like Ibanez is going to make me take a loan from the bank this year....


----------



## Swyse

Black_Sheep said:


> Are they seriously bringing back the RG2027?!?! THat would be the most awesome thing ever!
> 
> 
> It looks like Ibanez is going to make me take a loan from the bank this year....



Or its a 2721/2720 6 string. I could see that.


----------



## Art

zimbloth said:


> Neither. Something better. You'll see.



Can't wait to see the iceman  25.5" scale?


----------



## BlindingLight7

Black_Sheep said:


> Are they seriously bringing back the RG2027?!?! THat would be the most awesome thing ever!
> 
> 
> It looks like Ibanez is going to make me take a loan from the bank this year....


2127


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh please let the Iceman have the proper 3x3 headstock.


----------



## 7thstringofa7thstring

zimbloth said:


> Neither. Something better. You'll see.



Sounds good, available in UK/Europe?


----------



## Swyse

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh please let the Iceman have the proper 3x3 headstock.



hope it doesn't. its a 7 string, I hope its 3x4


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You know what I mean.


----------



## possumkiller

When is NAMM this year? The waiting is becoming quite unbearable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

24th.


----------



## Dabo Fett

zimbloth said:


> Neither. Something better. You'll see.



Please tell us more! And as soon as I see it I want a preorder please! I'm an iceman fanatic, I've had too many iceman 6s and NEED a iceman 7! Ill be in touch!!


----------



## Xaios

zimbloth said:


> There's no RG2727 for the US market. There is however a different model available, if you change one digit in that model number there you have it.



Okay, let's get one thing out of the way. One person asked if it was the RG2027. I'm not a man to hope for such gloriousness, but spill:

*IS THERE A 7 STRING PIEZO EQUIPPED RG COMING THIS YEAR?*

Don't toy with me, Nick.


----------



## Santuzzo

I think I may have to stop reading this thread, this is not good for my nerves ....


----------



## Black_Sheep

BlindingLight7 said:


> 2127



That was only available in Japan if i remember correctly (?) ...2027 would be the US/European version of it. 


However im very excited even if it would be something different than that particular model...


----------



## jwade

zimbloth said:


> It's real. I gazed upon it with my own two eyes mere moments ago. It looks amazing. People will be happy with it.



Is it closer to the 400 or the 700?


----------



## CloudAC

Ugh, its too much. I need this 2013 catalogue nao


----------



## avinu

Xaios said:


> Okay, let's get one thing out of the way. One person asked if it was the RG2027. I'm not a man to hope for such gloriousness, but spill:
> 
> *IS THERE A 7 STRING PIEZO EQUIPPED RG COMING THIS YEAR?*
> 
> Don't toy with me, Nick.



This would be amahzing ughh.


----------



## Dabo Fett

Spoke to the axe palace about the iceman, I'm not going to leak anything they don't want me to, but holy shit fuck yes I'm preordering one!!!


----------



## zimbloth

Black_Sheep said:


> Are they seriously bringing back the RG2027?!?! THat would be the most awesome thing ever!



No, thats not it. Its a current model thats on the Japanese site.



Art said:


> Can't wait to see the iceman  25.5" scale?



Yes. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh please let the Iceman have the proper 3x3 headstock.



4+3 like the Meshuggah model.



Xaios said:


> Okay, let's get one thing out of the way. One person asked if it was the RG2027. I'm not a man to hope for such gloriousness, but spill:
> 
> *IS THERE A 7 STRING PIEZO EQUIPPED RG COMING THIS YEAR?*
> 
> Don't toy with me, Nick.



No. And honestly the piezos Ibanez and EBMM use, the LR Baggs, dont sound very good IMO. The Fishmans and Graphtechs sound way better. Just my opinion.



jwade said:


> Is it closer to the 400 or the 700?



700.


----------



## themike

zimbloth said:


> No. And honestly the piezos Ibanez and EBMM use, the LR Baggs, dont sound very good IMO. The Fishmans and Graphtechs sound way better. Just my opinion.



Doesnt EBMM and Ibanez use Fishman?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

When will they release the new catalog? I'm looking forward to GASing.


----------



## Xaios

zimbloth said:


> No, thats not it. Its a current model thats on the Japanese site.



RG2627? Meh...



zimbloth said:


> No. And honestly the piezos Ibanez and EBMM use, the LR Baggs, dont sound very good IMO. The Fishmans and Graphtechs sound way better. Just my opinion.



Well, at least there's closure. Soul crushing disappointment, but also closure.


----------



## Black_Sheep

zimbloth said:


> No, thats not it. Its a current model thats on the Japanese site.




Damn. So were talking about a 6-stringer here. Damn.  

Still excited for the 7-string Iceman and the Green Dot premium. Maybe the RGD too! 


But... RG2727 was the one I was really hoping to see. Absolutely love the color and the specs. Thinking about ordering one from Japan maybe. If it's not too pricey...


----------



## cardinal

So the US gets the RG2627? Hmmm...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

zimbloth said:


> 4+3 like the Meshuggah model.


----------



## Black_Sheep

cardinal said:


> So the US gets the RG2627? Hmmm...



Europe already had that. Black, boring, crappy EMG's. It's the most boring ibby 7 ever made


----------



## Whitestrat

th3m1ke said:


> Doesnt EBMM and Ibanez use Fishman?



Yup, EBMMs use fishman. Ibanezes use LR Baggs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I like the 2627.


----------



## zimbloth

Whitestrat said:


> Yup, EBMMs use fishman. Ibanezes use LR Baggs.



My bad. I recall EBMM used to use LR Baggs. Fishman must be a more recent thing for them. The old JP7 I had was LR Baggs and I hated the sound of the piezos compared to my Parker Fly with the Fishman.


----------



## zimbloth

Xaios said:


> Well, at least there's closure. Soul crushing disappointment, but also closure.



You could always install GraphTech ones aftermarket probably.


----------



## Enter Paradox

zimbloth said:


> I just had a look at the 2013 Ibanez print catalog. *You guys are going to flip*.


 
I stopped reading here. Not gonna see this thread for a while 'til NAMM. I'm putting my wallets away.

(wait.. why do I even post here  )

Damn can't wait !


----------



## Black_Sheep

By the way, about that Iceman, is it Prestige series? I sure hope so...


----------



## zimbloth

Black_Sheep said:


> By the way, about that Iceman, is it Prestige series? I sure hope so...



Okay guys, just so I can stop getting flooded with Iceman 7 questions. Here you go _[link removed]._


----------



## Sephiroth952

zimbloth said:


> Okay guys, just so I can stop getting flooded with Iceman 7 questions. Here you go. Again, this is just a cell phone pic.


Well done ibanez. Old school inlays and head stock as well. Lovin it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

....

Brb, my pants are dirty now.


----------



## Dabo Fett

that strap button and control layout are disappointing. and it needs the old split inlays. everything else is perfect and that almost ruins it for me. almost. ill still get one, but green dot first


----------



## Dan

I foresee hideous neck dive and hand cramps across the globe


----------



## ZXIIIT

HOLY SHIT! 

I was NOT getting anymore guitars, but FUCK! that will look so awesome next to my ARZ307.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImNotAhab

Ok guys, can you help a brother out? 

Did i just imagine a 7 string premium with one of those new Tight End R hardtail bridges.... Though i saw it and now cant find it again! I am Fail.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Looks awesome, shame it's gonna have mega neckdive. :/ Good to see Ibanez putting out more 7/8 models in different shapes though.


----------



## Enter Paradox

Not a fan of Iceman, but that - is balls.


----------



## Sephiroth952

ImNotAhab said:


> Ok guys, can you help a brother out?
> 
> Did i just imagine a 7 string premium with one of those new Tight End R hardtail bridges.... Though i saw it and now cant find it again! I am Fail.


----------



## jwade

A few of you may recall me basically gushing over the big block inlays on Tosins sig. An Iceman 7 has been a dream of mine since I got my 7621, and seeing it with my most preferred type of inlays, and the selector switch down out of the way by the volume/tone&#8230;goddamn Ibanez, thank you so fucking much. I've drawn up Iceman 7 plans hundreds of times over the years, and this fulfills virtually everything I could've wanted. 

Zim, I hope you get head tonight. You're the shit.


----------



## rockstarazuri

I forsee that it's not going to be made in Japan and a lot of people are gonna complain *rolleyes*


----------



## Sephiroth952

rockstarazuri said:


> I forsee that it's not going to be made in Japan and a lot of people are gonna complain *rolleyes*


Iceman (icemen?) haven't been made in japan for a long time anyway.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Sephiroth952 said:


>


----------



## Jason_Clement

Iceman <3 so good.


----------



## zimbloth

jwade said:


> A few of you may recall me basically gushing over the big block inlays on Tosins sig. An Iceman 7 has been a dream of mine since I got my 7621, and seeing it with my most preferred type of inlays, and the selector switch down out of the way by the volume/tonegoddamn Ibanez, thank you so fucking much. I've drawn up Iceman 7 plans hundreds of times over the years, and this fulfills virtually everything I could've wanted.
> 
> Zim, I hope you get head tonight. You're the shit.



Haha thanks man. Unfortunately a long night working on my new website and eating Chinese food is likely in the cards tonight, but I appreciate the sentiment nonetheless 

I'm glad it made you happy to see the IC7. I took down the link for now, but I'm sure enough of you saw it in time.


----------



## jwade

You have no idea man! I couldn't care less about anything else this year now. I was really amped about the PRS 7, and the Green Dot reissue was really appealing, but the Iceman? Shiiiiiiit, I've been drooling over this shape since I was what, 12? I saw a picture of Paul Stanley with his and I was hooked. I even had an older Iceman about 10 years ago but had to sell it due to some financial troubles. I'm so excited about this, I'll probably get 2 right away, one to keep black, one to refinish in transparent blood-red. 

Fuck, so excited I'm like jittery. March is significantly farther away than is fair


----------



## devolutionary

I SEE NO ICEMAN! GIMMEH! Dear God, show me! Show me so I can cry myself to sleep in sadness!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Grr the link got removed. I want to see the iceman


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Damn. I missed the Iceman pic.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## jvms

Will there be any Prestige 7 with a hardtail (except the RGD) or a Trem that's not the ZR or EZ?


----------



## timbucktu123

any other signature models other than the tosin being debuted this year?

Edit: DAMN i mssed the iceman pic


----------



## Decipher

Missed the pic for the Iceman 7 as well!


----------



## kamello

missed the photo, I feel like I had 3 tons of chocolate in front of mine, then a meteor made of poop crashed with all the chocolate, melted it, mixed with the shit and now I can't eat it......yeah.....the feeling is quite similar


----------



## Andromalia

zimbloth said:


> . Here you go _[link removed]._



You.....you....you...


----------



## Sephiroth952

Take the ic400 looks.





Use this controll layout.





Add a 7th string and a gibralter bridge and then you have the 7 string iceman.


----------



## Galius

Now Zim has me wondering if there are any 8s we havent seen besides the 2 in the ERG section :/


----------



## zimbloth

One of the dudes said he downloaded the pic, just PM him im sure he'll share. I want to show you guys everything but I dont wanna rock the boat too much.




Galius said:


> Now Zim has me wondering if there are any 8s we havent seen besides the 2 in the ERG section :/



Which ones were in the ERG section? I know a UK dealer and French dealer leaked a bunch of them already. Theres a lot of new 8s though yes.


----------



## Jzbass25

I wish they'd make a 7 string fireman =P


----------



## Heroin

whoever copied the links or pictures please send them to me


----------



## Decipher

Heroin said:


> whoever copied the links or pictures please send them to me


 This.


----------



## devolutionary

Please! Love you!


----------



## Isan

Meeee tooooo por favor


----------



## Galius

zimbloth said:


> One of the dudes said he downloaded the pic, just PM him im sure he'll share. I want to show you guys everything but I dont wanna rock the boat too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones were in the ERG section? I know a UK dealer and French dealer leaked a bunch of them already. Theres a lot of new 8s though yes.



The only 2 that have popped up in the ERG section that I seen were the the Red S8QM and RGIR28FE. I do believe those were the ones from the french dealer.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Dammit. I don't want to buy another guitar while I'm still here in Korea, but a seven string Iceman...


----------



## simonXsludge

Heroin said:


> whoever copied the links or pictures please send them to me


I'd not complain about it either.


----------



## Syriel

Combo Breaking the Iceman love. I hate that layout personally, my Xiphos has it and it's the only thing I'd change about it if I could. I'd rather have the "Les Paul" type layout the IC400 has. 

What I'd really like to see is the S series Prestige 7 string though. Is it really true that there is one? Cuz it would fuck my wallet along with the RGD2127FX if it's true.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

How much do you guys think the 7 string Jem will run? I've wanted a 7 string Jem for a long time now and I'm really really reallllllllly considering one!


----------



## Dabo Fett

Syriel said:


> Combo Breaking the Iceman love. I hate that layout personally, my Xiphos has it and it's the only thing I'd change about it if I could. I'd rather have the "Les Paul" type layout the IC400 has.
> 
> What I'd really like to see is the S series Prestige 7 string though. Is it really true that there is one? Cuz it would fuck my wallet along with the RGD2127FX if it's true.



My sentiments exactly dude


----------



## JP Universe

Stealthdjentstic said:


> How much do you guys think the 7 string Jem will run? I've wanted a 7 string Jem for a long time now and I'm really really reallllllllly considering one!


 
Around the 3k mark is my guess.


----------



## Swyse

Stealthdjentstic said:


> How much do you guys think the 7 string Jem will run? I've wanted a 7 string Jem for a long time now and I'm really really reallllllllly considering one!



I bet it will be around 20,000 SEK


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Can someone PM me the pic of the Iceman 7.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Blasphemer

PM me that picture, too. I need something to daydream about for the next few days...


----------



## zimbloth

Galius said:


> The only 2 that have popped up in the ERG section that I seen were the the Red S8QM and RGIR28FE. I do believe those were the ones from the french dealer.



Oh yeah, way way more than that. Tons of new 8, both MIJ and import. Actually one of the few that isn't coming to the USA is the red S8QM. 



JP Universe said:


> Around the 3k mark is my guess.



More or less yeah.


----------



## Zerox8610

Well I'm super excited... Ibanez wins my allegiance yet again.


----------



## PoonMasterMaster

zimbloth said:


> Actually one of the few that isn't coming to the USA is the red S8QM.



Fuck


----------



## zimbloth

PoonMasterMaster said:


> Fuck



That model is just not that color. But there's way cooler 8s coming out than that personally. Some that have been leaked by the euro dealers, some no one knows about yet.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

I've seen the 7-string 'Iceman' and I can't wait to get one. But, I'm kind of hoping they reissue or reimagine the Ibanez SRV7 Hybrid Guitar/Bass.






I find this 7-string would fit more of the Prog/Djent realm. Narrow like a guitar, with the tension & closer string gauge of a bass.


----------



## jwade

The Iceman was amazing, goddamned exciting news, but there is one more thing I'd really like to see...

so here's hoping we get one more Universe surprise. The Green Dot is kind of neat, but I don't like the idea of a 7 string JEM at all, so I've got my fingers crossed for something else on the UV front.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

JP Universe said:


> Around the 3k mark is my guess.



Looks like I'll wait a few months until they pop up for like....1.4k used haha


----------



## kamello

HOKENSTYFE said:


> I've seen the 7-string 'Iceman' and I can't wait to get one. But, I'm kind of hoping they reissue or reimagine the Ibanez SRV7 Hybrid Guitar/Bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find this 7-string would fit more of the Prog/Djent realm. Narrow like a guitar, with the tension & closer string gauge of a bass.




My Fuck is Minded


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I wish I could have seen the picture of that Iceman 7...


----------



## LordHar

I missed it too and would love to see it!


----------



## 7thstringofa7thstring

So excited about the Iceman, but I missed the pic.

Can't wait to get my mitts on one (if it's available in Europe and I don't have to import for stupid money!


----------



## BlindingLight7

I saw the iceman...gilbrator (or whatever) bridge...disgusting.


----------



## zimbloth

HOKENSTYFE said:


> I've seen the 7-string 'Iceman' and I can't wait to get one. But, I'm kind of hoping they reissue or reimagine the Ibanez SRV7 Hybrid Guitar/Bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find this 7-string would fit more of the Prog/Djent realm. Narrow like a guitar, with the tension & closer string gauge of a bass.



Not really it would be the complete opposite. The whole "djent" thing is predicated on a super tight, bright sound with lots of attack and purr. That bass hybrid would have a much more mellow, round, less aggressive sound as that's what happens as you increase string gauges to that extreme. And when the tension is overly high, the strings don't vibrate as much and hence you get less of that growl and more of an even, jazzy like sound. 

A 27" is the perfect balanced between both worlds IMO. Every 30" scale type bass hybrid I've played has sounded like utter shit. Like a distorted bass. I'd take any 7 in the Ibanez catalog over that abomination.


----------



## Sephiroth952

BlindingLight7 said:


> I saw the iceman...gilbrator (or whatever) bridge...disgusting.


Might have it with the new one with recessed edges.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

...ummm, the part of my post you did not include was. Reissue and/or Reimagine. 

An Ibanez 30in scale 7-string hybrid bass/guitar with pickups appropriate...

I consider an instrument that fits right in between a 5-string bass and an 8-string guitar could be the perfect Djent instrument. The extra length scale gives the ability for the strings to swing more, no? The thicker gauges help for down-tuning. I have yet to play the M8M but, I imagine it sounds bad-ass when it Djents(Agile 30in, Djents).

3 of these 7-string hybrid bass/guitars in a band, could do Damaje. 

I don't think any company has really concentrated on making a "True" hybrid, yet. That's why they probably all sound like ass. What do you use for pickups? Active Bass? Guitar Passive? Some sort of Hybrid Active/Passive, Quasi-Kinetic/Potential, New-Age Bleed Control post-amp...

Sorry. Just Sayin'...


----------



## novocaine

can someone kindly PM me the pic for the iceman 7? thanks!


----------



## Alex_IBZ

shitsøn;3349048 said:


> I'd not complain about it either.



Me too, pleaaaaaase  Pretty pleaaaaase, someone who has the Iceman 7 pic


----------



## zimbloth

HOKENSTYFE said:


> ...ummm, the part of my post you did not include was. Reissue and/or Reimagine.
> 
> An Ibanez 30in scale 7-string hybrid bass/guitar with pickups appropriate...
> 
> I consider an instrument that fits right in between a 5-string bass and an 8-string guitar could be the perfect Djent instrument. The extra length scale gives the ability for the strings to swing more, no? The thicker gauges help for down-tuning. I have yet to play the M8M but, I imagine it sounds bad-ass when it Djents(Agile 30in, Djents).
> 
> 3 of these 7-string hybrid bass/guitars in a band, could do Damaje.
> 
> I don't think any company has really concentrated on making a "True" hybrid, yet. That's why they probably all sound like ass. What do you use for pickups? Active Bass? Guitar Passive? Some sort of Hybrid Active/Passive, Quasi-Kinetic/Potential, New-Age Bleed Control post-amp...
> 
> Sorry. Just Sayin'...



...and I hope no company ever does. A bass/guitar hybrid is pointless and definitely would not be "the ultimate djent guitar". What you propose really doesn't offer anything new or useful. It sounds cool in your head but I guarantee if you tried it youd be like "uh yeah I think ill take an 8-string and a 5-string bass actually". They're different instruments designed to do different things and compliment each other. 

8-string guitars can pretty much cover any possible range of *usable* guitar tones. One with a longer scale and bass string gauges and tuned even lower like a bass would just sound like a distorted bass, so what's the point? Schecter makes a guitar like that, Fender, Ibanez built that prototype that I got to play at NAMM. It sucks. The concept is pointless. I'd much rather Ibanez continue to develop cool 7s and 8s, and leave bass to bass.

Honestly "djent" or "progressive" isn't some mythical genre where you need hypothetical instruments to play. Djent is a pick technique, nothing more. The tuning is irrelevant. Even djent bands hate that term and prefer to be called metal or progressive metal. You'd be better off focusing on a quality 7 (or 8-string) with good pickups and a good amp that can amplify it properly, rather than dreaming of a fantasy guitar that doesn't exist and even if it did would sound terrible. Or just sound like a bass, in which case just get a bass. 

Sorry to be harsh but this kinda stuff irks me. I firmly believe that an 8-string is already pushing the boundaries of usable low notes, and even then it's difficult to find pickups and amps and speakers to do it justice as is. If you propose going another octave lower or so than even that, at that point just become a bassist dude.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Sorry, Bloth. If I thought like that, I would be stuck in the '60's or something. This younger generation is looking for longer scales and more strings. Meshuggah looked to make their Nothing album with all bass instruments. The idea is already their. Every custom that is in the pipeline is much more than the average 6-string, 25in.

This ERG-era we all are in, will push the envelope for the foreseeable future. Ibanez knows it to. That's metal, isn't it. It's not just Djent but, rock 'n roll. Faster, harder, farther. Someone, other than me, is interested in a Hybrid Guitar/Bass, reverse Multi-scale, triple-coil pickup with individual string EQing. The right guitarist, with the right formula, with the right sound. Will have Ibanez and every other major guitar company all over it. If he or she is even born yet.

As for what is mythical...this is metal, my friend. Ain't it all mythical? Your irked, about what? It ain't your business why Mechina's new album Empyrean has 9-string Agile's on it, is it? Love it, don't love it. If your irked now, wait until Tosin's Superstrat 8-string is here. How long do you think until people are asking for a Trem for it? Ibanez S8's are on the horizon. Now I haven't seen one S8 with a H-S-H configuration but, it's got to be thought about. I got my vote in early for a triple Humbucker Ibanez 8-string. 

You sound like a man with great knowledge, as it pertains to instruments. How classy is a 12-string acoustic? Those are Ibanez classics, right? Why are people Gods that can play those but, today's guitarist of 8/9/10 string guitars, just bassists, dude?

By the way, I :love: Ibanez.


----------



## Andromalia

Back on topic....Zimbloth we want pictures of the 7 string destroyer *NAO*. (yes that's bluffing  )


----------



## theV




----------



## MassNecrophagia

HOKENSTYFE said:


> Sorry, Bloth. If I thought like that, I would be stuck in the '60's or something. This younger generation is looking for longer scales and more strings. Meshuggah looked to make their Nothing album with all bass instruments. The idea is already their. Every custom that is in the pipeline is much more than the average 6-string, 25in.
> 
> This ERG-era we all are in, will push the envelope for the foreseeable future. Ibanez knows it to. That's metal, isn't it. It's not just Djent but, rock 'n roll. Faster, harder, farther. Someone, other than me, is interested in a Hybrid Guitar/Bass, reverse Multi-scale, triple-coil pickup with individual string EQing. The right guitarist, with the right formula, with the right sound. Will have Ibanez and every other major guitar company all over it. If he or she is even born yet.
> 
> As for what is mythical...this is metal, my friend. Ain't it all mythical? Your irked, about what? It ain't your business why Mechina's new album Empyrean has 9-string Agile's on it, is it? Love it, don't love it. If your irked now, wait until Tosin's Superstrat 8-string is here. How long do you think until people are asking for a Trem for it? Ibanez S8's are on the horizon. Now I haven't seen one S8 with a H-S-H configuration but, it's got to be thought about. I got my vote in early for a triple Humbucker Ibanez 8-string.
> 
> You sound like a man with great knowledge, as it pertains to instruments. How classy is a 12-string acoustic? Those are Ibanez classics, right? Why are people Gods that can play those but, today's guitarist of 8/9/10 string guitars, just bassists, dude?
> 
> By the way, I :love: Ibanez.


He's already outlined the answers to the questions you're asking _after_ the fact. If what you're saying makes sense, go out and buy a 6-string bass, tune it to whatever the hell you want, and try and "djent" on that. I can guarantee it won't sound anything like what it does in your head. It's not a matter of whether or not there's some sort of progression to it, it's that the intent doesn't net the desired end-product. ERGs are still very much a minority in the guitar-playing world. 

Anyway, I'd jump on that 7-string Iceman, but I'm going to hold out for a 7-string Destroyer star, as unlikely as that may be


----------



## narad

HOKENSTYFE said:


> 3 of these 7-string hybrid bass/guitars in a band, could do Damaje.



Or...just a bass player and two guitarists...

Now, if we could only get a double-kick mounted to a 9-string hybrid bass/guitar tuned in fifths with true temperament frets...


----------



## Loomer

HOKENSTYFE said:


> Sorry, Bloth. If I thought like that, I would be stuck in the '60's or something. This younger generation is looking for longer scales and more strings. Meshuggah looked to make their Nothing album with all bass instruments. The idea is already their. Every custom that is in the pipeline is much more than the average 6-string, 25in.
> 
> This ERG-era we all are in, will push the envelope for the foreseeable future. Ibanez knows it to. That's metal, isn't it. It's not just Djent but, rock 'n roll. Faster, harder, farther. Someone, other than me, is interested in a Hybrid Guitar/Bass, reverse Multi-scale, triple-coil pickup with individual string EQing. The right guitarist, with the right formula, with the right sound. Will have Ibanez and every other major guitar company all over it. If he or she is even born yet.
> 
> As for what is mythical...this is metal, my friend. Ain't it all mythical? Your irked, about what? It ain't your business why Mechina's new album Empyrean has 9-string Agile's on it, is it? Love it, don't love it. If your irked now, wait until Tosin's Superstrat 8-string is here. How long do you think until people are asking for a Trem for it? Ibanez S8's are on the horizon. Now I haven't seen one S8 with a H-S-H configuration but, it's got to be thought about. I got my vote in early for a triple Humbucker Ibanez 8-string.
> 
> You sound like a man with great knowledge, as it pertains to instruments. How classy is a 12-string acoustic? Those are Ibanez classics, right? Why are people Gods that can play those but, today's guitarist of 8/9/10 string guitars, just bassists, dude?
> 
> By the way, I :love: Ibanez.



Wait, what!?

Are you the dude that COME TO BRAZIL/INDONESIA on every band's FB page? I have no idea what you're getting at here.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

MassNecrophagia said:


> He's already outlined the answers to the questions you're asking _after_ the fact. If what you're saying makes sense, go out and buy a 6-string bass, tune it to whatever the hell you want, and try and "djent" on that. I can guarantee it won't sound anything like what it does in your head. It's not a matter of whether or not there's some sort of progression to it, it's that the intent doesn't net the desired end-product. ERGs are still very much a minority in the guitar-playing world.
> 
> Anyway, I'd jump on that 7-string Iceman, but I'm going to hold out for a 7-string Destroyer star, as unlikely as that may be



No, no. Both of you guys make great points if...we or, I, were talking about, a straight up bass. First, I am aware of the limitations of this instrument I chose to talk about, which is why, I said, REIMAGINE. 

I'll get back to your, "the ERG world is a minority but, you'll hold out for a 7-string". Wat???

I wasn't looking for this but, if I were to take a bass and do what you suggested, it probably wouldn't work. But, if I take an instrument like a Hybrid Guitar/Bass with perhaps a "reverse" multi-scale 27 - 30. You would probably be tied into a set tuning but, depending on the pickups, could achieve a harmony in between. That is all. Jeez, chill out. 

I do not proclaim to be a luthier nor, do I travel the world playing in front of crowds. My interest is "projection" & "intrigue", at best. I would buy it though, and effort my abilities. All the while, hoping I was achieving what I set out to do.

Back to your ERG minority thingy; 

ERG's are only a minority as long as it isn't the future. 15 years ago ERG's weren't even a glimmer in your eye. Now a 7-string 'Iceman' is all your rage. How can you predict what the next 15 years will bring. *Any opinion is conjecture/arbitrary*

Men involved in selling instruments and all that entails. That balk at the thought, of the further range of instrumentation, is like a gun shop owner saying, the bullets are getting too big. 

I did not post to start an argument. Quite the opposite. Wanted to share in the excitement of Ibanez, 2013. *Cheers* To the era of New gods & monsters *Cheers*


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

What, Loomer? Lonely?


----------



## simonXsludge

HOKENSTYFE said:


> But, if I take an instrument like a Hybrid Guitar/Bass with perhaps a "reverse" multi-scale 27 - 30. You would probably be tied into a set tuning but, depending on the pickups, could achieve a harmony in between.


----------



## BlindingLight7

theV said:


>


Heres to anyone who thought this was a reverse headstock before they scrolled further


----------



## Loomer

HOKENSTYFE said:


> What, Loomer? Lonely?



Nah, just a little confused about what you're saying.


----------



## Andromalia

BlindingLight7 said:


> Heres to anyone who thought this was a reverse headstock before they scrolled further



The lettering was on the wrong direction ffor a reverse headstock 

Zimbloth I have a subliminal message for you:


----------



## Rojne

shitsøn;3349520 said:


>



 yeah


----------



## Galius

zimbloth said:


> Oh yeah, way way more than that. Tons of new 8, both MIJ and import. Actually one of the few that isn't coming to the USA is the red S8QM.



Wait I forgot that we've also seen the white 2228 with maple fret board. That sucks the S8 won't be available here in the US. Just curious if there are any nice looking decent import 8s in the bunch that we havent seen yet? Or maybe anything a bit better quality for around the $1000 range?


----------



## simonXsludge

Finally got to take a look at the Iceman 7 and some of the EU lineup. I love the Iceman and really wanna try one.


----------



## MetalBuddah

I am dying to see the Iceman 7  Somebody please PM me


----------



## Skullet

Can someone please PM me a pic of the iceman 7 before i order a semi custom from agile


----------



## Dropsonic

Here's a thumbnail of it. Better than nothing I guess.
Looks cool as fuck!


----------



## MetalBuddah

Dropsonic said:


> Here's a thumbnail of it. Better than nothing I guess.
> Looks cool as fuck!


----------



## Decipher

Many thanks! Looks awesome.... I could definitely get behind that!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My biggest complaint about the "new" ICT700 was the headstock and the inlays. It was like they tried to make an Iceman/Jackson Hybrid.






If they release a new 6-string Iceman that looks like the one I've grown to know and love, then Ibanez won my heart.


----------



## jwade

The picture that was originally posted has half of a white Iceman beside the 7 (presumably a 6 due to the 7 only being shown in black) with the same headstock, block inlays, and in-line controls.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Which is why I have high hopes for one.


----------



## Skullet

It shall be mine ! 

Remove the neck P/U fill it in and throw a EMG 81-7 and leave it at that


----------



## Blasphemer

Ohsweetjesus please make a 27" Iceman, Ibanez.

I know you won't, but I'd essentially sign myself off as a slaveboy to you if you did...


----------



## kevdes93

i cant tell, is that a gibralter (sp)? if this has a floyd i will throw myself off a bridge.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's a Gibralter. Probably the newly designed one with lower edges.


----------



## CloudAC

So just to recap everything discovered so far, we have

*7 Strings
*
Ibanez GRG7221

Ibanez Iron Label RGIR27FE(fixed bridge)

Ibanez Iron Label RGIR27E(floating bridge)

Ibanez Iron Label SIR27FD

Ibanez Premium RG927FXQM

Ibanez Prestige RGD2127FX

Ibanez RG7421 (non MIJ) 

Ibanez IC507BK

Ibanez UV70 Green-dot

Ibanez JEM7V7 (White with gold) 

*8 Strings*

Ibanez RG8

Ibanez S8QM

Ibanez Iron Label RGIR28FE

Ibanez RG2228M (White/Maple)

Tosin Abasi Signature 8


I miss anything?


----------



## Xaios

I don't think the RG2727 falls under the NAMM umbrella, it came out a couple months ago I think.


----------



## CloudAC

You're right, my bad.

Sweet jesus, just looking at that list I can pick atleast 5 models I'd really consider buying.


----------



## jwade

CloudAC said:


> So just to recap everything discovered so far, we have
> 
> *7 Strings
> *
> Ibanez GRG7221
> 
> Ibanez Iron Label RGIR27FE(fixed bridge)
> 
> Ibanez Iron Label RGIR27E(floating bridge)
> 
> Ibanez Iron Label SIR27FD
> 
> Ibanez Premium RG927FXQM
> 
> Ibanez Prestige RGD2127FX
> 
> Ibanez Iceman 7 _*IC507BK*_
> 
> Ibanez UV70 Green-dot
> 
> Ibanez JEM7V7 (White with gold)
> 
> *8 Strings*
> 
> Ibanez RG8
> 
> Ibanez S8QM
> 
> Ibanez Iron Label RGIR28FE
> 
> Ibanez RG2228M (White/Maple)
> 
> Tosin Abasi Signature 8
> 
> 
> I miss anything?



Just made a little addition there for ya.


----------



## willis7452

I'm let down, I loved the ict700 and dreamed of a 7 string version of it.


----------



## cardinal

CloudAC said:


> So just to recap everything discovered so far, we have
> 
> *7 Strings
> *
> Ibanez GRG7221
> 
> Ibanez Iron Label RGIR27FE(fixed bridge)
> 
> Ibanez Iron Label RGIR27E(floating bridge)
> 
> Ibanez Iron Label SIR27FD
> 
> Ibanez Premium RG927FXQM
> 
> Ibanez Prestige RGD2127FX
> 
> Ibanez Iceman 7
> 
> Ibanez UV70 Green-dot
> 
> Ibanez JEM7V7 (White with gold)
> 
> *8 Strings*
> 
> Ibanez RG8
> 
> Ibanez S8QM
> 
> Ibanez Iron Label RGIR28FE
> 
> Ibanez RG2228M (White/Maple)
> 
> Tosin Abasi Signature 8
> 
> 
> I miss anything?



It's not as earth-shattering as some of the others, but the RG7421 is back, too (just not MIJ now).


----------



## 77zark77

Dropsonic said:


> Here's a thumbnail of it. Better than nothing I guess.
> Looks cool as fuck!


 
Thaaaaaaanx !


----------



## CloudAC

Ah so thats the model name! Thanks, zooming that picture to 300% really didn't help


----------



## GazPots

Awesome iceman is awesome. I assume it's only available in black however?


----------



## zimbloth

GazPots said:


> Awesome iceman is awesome. I assume it's only available in black however?



Indeed. Theres a 6-string one in white as well.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

My question is, is this Iceman supposed to be on par with the ICT700, or is it supposed to be a bit better? Or I guess a better question might be, is the 6 string version replacing the ICT700, or will both models be available?


----------



## possumkiller

I don't even remotely like Icemen and that Iceman 7 looks awesome to me lol.


----------



## Zerox8610

I'd like that S7 with EMGs too (Don't kill me)

I'd just like to have a 7 with actives... but I may settle on the RG7 with actives


----------



## Tyler

Im normally not excited about ibanez but these are changing my mind


----------



## a curry

Some one please show me pictures of the s7's preferably the prestige so I can stop searching endlessly. I hope they don't have dot inlays. Well if they do I will be saving money so it could be good.


----------



## devolutionary

Green dot, Iceman 7, Iceman 6, help help! My hands are on fire from excessive flailing in excitement!

I really need a better paid job.


----------



## MetalBuddah

devolutionary said:


> Green dot, Iceman 7, Iceman 6, help help! My hands are on fire from excessive flailing in excitement!
> 
> I really need a better paid job.



I really need my paycheck to come in lol


----------



## devolutionary

Man, if I had my job in the States, I'd be golden. It's the import costs over here that kill me. The mark-up on my AW-7 was close to 100% US RRP.


----------



## zimbloth

a curry said:


> Some one please show me pictures of the s7's preferably the prestige so I can stop searching endlessly. I hope they don't have dot inlays. Well if they do I will be saving money so it could be good.



Off-set dots like on the 6-string S Prestige, looks nice and clean.


----------



## 77zark77

I'd love an Iceman7 if it was built in the 80s or 90s :cry:


----------



## MetalBuddah

77zark77 said:


> I'd love an Iceman7 if it was built in the 80s or 90s :cry:



IMHO, Ibanez has stepped up quality quite a bit in the past few years. Nothing beats a good old MIJ, Ibby....but the new guitars nowadays are very nice and feel great (especially my RG8 )


----------



## a curry

zimbloth said:


> Off-set dots like on the 6-string S Prestige, looks nice and clean.



Thanks. When will we be able to see everything without having to go too namm?


----------



## 7thstringofa7thstring

That Iceman... I know what guitar I'm buying next!


----------



## zimbloth

a curry said:


> Thanks. When will we be able to see everything without having to go too namm?



I'll be posting stuff soon, you can watch our Facebook page for the latest. If people come to the store I have a catalog I can show them. And I'm sure more European dealers will continue to leak things well before NAMM.


----------



## Xaios

Curious Nick, will be you carrying Ibanez in the future? You seem to like their higher end offerings, seems like a natural fit, especially considering you seem to have... privileged knowledge of their upcoming products.


----------



## a curry

zimbloth said:


> I'll be posting stuff soon, you can watch our Facebook page for the latest. If people come to the store I have a catalog I can show them. And I'm sure more European dealers will continue to leak things well before NAMM.



Does the prestige s7 a figured top or some sort or is it solid color like black. 


A picture would make this easier haha


----------



## zimbloth

Xaios said:


> Curious Nick, will be you carrying Ibanez in the future? You seem to like their higher end offerings, seems like a natural fit, especially considering you seem to have... privileged knowledge of their upcoming products.



We've never been an Ibanez dealer, but that may change soon. We'll see. But yeah I've been personally playing Ibanez 7s off-and-on _forever_; and in recent years have amassed a decent collection: a J-Custom 7, Apex100, RG1077XL, RG927Q, RG2228, and an RG7621M-BOL. 

So yeah I'm definitely a fan. I am very critical about them too at times, its a love/hate relationship with them and always will be. They all require some TLC to get playing/sounding right, but I love 'em. I've been playing them live a lot lately too. I actually played Apex100 and RG927Q at a show opening at the "Summer Slaughter" tour this past summer and I'm currently using my J-Custom and RG1077XL on some recordings for my bands 1st album.

But yeah if I were to ever become an Ibanez dealer, I would primarily carry their high-end models as you suggested. Thats what fits in with our vibe, but I'd sprinkle some of the nice mid-levels too. We'll see what happens, but regardless I'll always be a fan. I rock PRS mainly for my 6-strings, those are my babies, but I get my 7-string and 8-string fix from my Ibanez stuff. Although I have a custom shop Dean RC7 on order w/ passives which I'm excited about. That may join the fray too


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Nice use of "sprinkle."

Easily one of the funniest words.


----------



## Webmaestro

zimbloth said:


> If people come to the store I have a catalog I can show them.



I would almost fly across the country for that.


----------



## jl-austin

Normally I am all giddy at the new Ibanez stuff, this yeah, I don't know, I'm just not feeling it. I guess it partly has to do with the fact I can't afford the MIJ stuff any more, and I feel the MII stuff is not as good quality as other brands for the same money.


----------



## zimbloth

Adam Of Angels said:


> Nice use of "sprinkle."
> 
> Easily one of the funniest words.



Perfect word to use though right?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I wasn't really in the market for a 7 this year, but that Iceman changed my mind. 

Getting a white 6 (overdue) and that 7 now...


----------



## Swyse

Still waiting to see the white iron labels. Anyone seen one?


----------



## zimbloth

Swyse said:


> Still waiting to see the white iron labels. Anyone seen one?



Yeah, some of the 6-strings are white.


----------



## Metamurphic

A prestige S7 is a dream come true for me. I'm heaps exited to see one! She will be mine, oh yes!


----------



## jonajon91

Interesting http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...z-8s-medium-price-beautiful-2013-content.html !!!!


----------



## Swyse

jonajon91 said:


> Interesting http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...z-8s-medium-price-beautiful-2013-content.html !!!!



Jesus repost christ.


----------



## theV

Swyse said:


> Still waiting to see the white iron labels. Anyone seen one?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh. Lawd.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Omg that headstock decal! I love that design! Its cool they are bringing it back.


----------



## theo

agreed!


----------



## Swyse




----------



## The Griffinator

Will we get a hard tail Iron Label S in white as well?!? I'm going to be in the market for another S in the summer, I'm GASing hard for the one listed on gear4music.com.


----------



## jl-austin

Maybe I am just over the hill, but what separates an Iron label from a normal Ibanez?

They look like the same cheap MII RG's and S's with aftermarket pickups and no inlays to me. Then they Charge $700 to $800 for a guitar that cost $350 last year (add in $200 extra for pickups), seems like CHA CHING for Ibanez!

I went down to my Ibanez dealer to have a look at the "whats new" flyer. Just like everyone else has said, A LOT of 7 and 8 string guitars, from all price points. My dealer was somewhat put out by it. Austin is a "blues/rock" town. Needless to say black 7 and 8 string guitars sit on the self for A LONG time here in Austin. He said he needs to order something, but he didn't like any of the new guitars.


----------



## willis7452

jl-austin said:


> Maybe I am just over the hill, but what separates an Iron label from a normal Ibanez?
> 
> They look like the same cheap MII RG's and S's with aftermarket pickups and no inlays to me. Then they Charge $700 to $800 for a guitar that cost $350 last year (add in $200 extra for pickups), seems like CHA CHING for Ibanez!



It's because it's a guitar that most of us wont have to mod after buying it. They also look pretty damn sexy


----------



## Enter Paradox

Ok might be a silly question here:

Iron Label will be made in Indonesia. Comparable to the Premiums ? Or they are the same with other MIIs albeit better specs


----------



## Syriel

I might go S Series whoring this year so someone show me that S Series 7 string Prestige. Nick? Please? 

I'll love you forever if you snap me a shot of your catalog.


----------



## jl-austin

Syriel said:


> I might go S Series whoring this year so someone show me that S Series 7 string Prestige. Nick? Please?
> 
> I'll love you forever if you snap me a shot of your catalog.


 
It is exactly like the S5470 in transparent black sunburst, except I think it was H-H, not H-S-H (I could be wrong about that, but I don't remember seeing the single coil). It had V77 and V87 pickups also, fyi, which I thought was el cheapo for Ibanez, seeing how it is a $1700ish instrument.


----------



## The Griffinator

jl-austin said:


> Maybe I am just over the hill, but what separates an Iron label from a normal Ibanez?
> 
> They look like the same cheap MII RG's and S's with aftermarket pickups and no inlays to me. Then they Charge $700 to $800 for a guitar that cost $350 last year (add in $200 extra for pickups), seems like CHA CHING for Ibanez!


 
I have an Indo S 770PB at the moment, and it's a killer guitar. I don't use the trem on it though, and I'm parting ways with it now that I have a premium RG with a trem (another awesome indo guitar). I have a feeling the Iron Label insturments will on the same level as the premium line. We might not get the "premium fret treatment" the trade off being brand name pickups stock. I'd much rather do a fret job myself on a $700 to $800 guitar then spend another $200 for an eventual pickup swap on a premium.


----------



## JosephAOI

7 string Iceman = Instant erection

Only in black = Dead


----------



## nik35

Man, that white Iceman is really calling out my name.

Also, are there any fixed bridge S7s that aren't black?


----------



## BoredomKills

Throw some white pickups in that Iron Label and she'd be perfect!


----------



## MassNecrophagia

HOKENSTYFE said:


> Irrelevant and off-topic things



I'm just going to assume English isn't your first language and that you're incredibly naive. You _are_ arguing, and against facts. 
Whether or not I like 7-strings has nothing to do with the fact that standard guitars continue to far outsell ERGs. Just because you don't like it, doesn't mean it isn't reality.


----------



## Stemp Fester

jl-austin said:


> It is exactly like the S5470 in transparent black sunburst


 
Quilted or Flamed?

Pickups don't matter... thay can be replaced...


----------



## jl-austin

Stemp Fester said:


> Quilted or Flamed?
> 
> Pickups don't matter... thay can be replaced...



Mahagony. No maple.

I can't copy a picture of the S5470, but it is exactly like the mahagony only prestige S.


----------



## Whitestrat

Methinks the green dot UV premium is going to be wildly popular. I'm gassing for one.


----------



## possumkiller

I don't get all the black guitar hate. Just repaint it lol. Black is a great primer for other colors.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

possumkiller said:


> I don't get all the black guitar hate. Just repaint it lol. Black is a great primer for other colors.



Ain't nobody got time fo dat!


----------



## sell2792

I am very disappoint in a lot of these. Jesus, same shit again and again. Iron Labels dont seem special whatsoever. S8 and Universe are nice, and the JS Premium... that's about it. Damn, RGD Premiums or RGTs would've really blown me away.


----------



## MikeH

Not everything has been released yet. Bear that in mind. And this really isn't the same stuff over and over, IMO.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Seriously, how many new guitars are they releasing this year? And people complain it's the same old shit?

Mind blowing.


----------



## Jason_Clement

RevDrucifer said:


> Seriously, how many new guitars are they releasing this year? And people complain it's the same old shit?
> 
> Mind blowing.



This. There's so many new models and variations, and so much goodness for 7 and 8 string players. Complaining about it is mind boggling.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RevDrucifer said:


> Seriously, how many new guitars are they releasing this year? And people complain it's the same old shit?
> 
> Mind blowing.



Quoting someone from another thread:



kennedyblake said:


> Buuuuut... they need to make it in 15 different colors, no binding, direct mounted Dimarzios/Bareknuckles, hipshot, maple/ebony, no inlays or offset dots, in Japan for 400$-500$


----------



## AxeHappy

To be honest, I would kill for 15 different colours and direct mount Dimarzios. 

And the 56mm neck width vs. 58mm, but I can't wait to see that 7 string Prestige S!


----------



## nsimonsen

I'm just stoked to finally see some hardtail RG's with passive pickups.
I had an RGA7 and always liked it but wanted something better in build quality.

Will be picking up both the RGD7 and the Red Premium 7 with the Tight End bridges.


----------



## Chrisjd

nsimonsen said:


> I'm just stoked to finally see some hardtail RG's with passive pickups.
> I had an RGA7 and always liked it but wanted something better in build quality.
> 
> Will be picking up both the RGD7 and the Red Premium 7 with the Tight End bridges.



same here. Way too many trem guitars from ibanez, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Metamurphic

Chrisjd said:


> same here. Way too many trem guitars from ibanez, it's ridiculous.



I know where you're coming from but that's almost like saying Ibanez do way too many thin necked guitars.


----------



## simonXsludge

jl-austin said:


> It is exactly like the S5470 in transparent black sunburst, except I think it was H-H, not H-S-H (I could be wrong about that, but I don't remember seeing the single coil).


That would seal the deal for me.


----------



## nsimonsen

Chrisjd said:


> same here. Way too many trem guitars from ibanez, it's ridiculous.


 
Absolutely! When they released the RG3521 last year I basically jumped for joy and picked up one straight away.


----------



## Swyse

nsimonsen said:


> Absolutely! When they released the RG3521 last year I basically jumped for joy and picked up one straight away.



Hows the tight end r? I'd love one if they'd put a matching headstock on it and maybe throw a little color on it. Galaxy black body with a black headstock is like putting white with cream.


----------



## zimbloth

That's lunacy. There's a thousand fixed bridge models available this year. 

And yes the new Prestige S7 is HH not HSH.


----------



## jwade

Guys, elementary school called. They want their terrible similes back.


----------



## nsimonsen

Swyse said:


> Hows the tight end r? I'd love one if they'd put a matching headstock on it and maybe throw a little color on it. Galaxy black body with a black headstock is like putting white with cream.


 
I actually quite like it, it's nice and solid. I feel you on the headstock but I don't really mind it. I put some Black/White zebra Evo's in and it rips.



zimbloth said:


> That's lunacy. There's a thousand fixed bridge models available this year.


 
I certainly wasn't complaining about this..


----------



## guitarister7321

So, zimbloth, does Ibanez have a lot coming this year in their line of basses too?


----------



## zimbloth

guitarister7321 said:


> So, zimbloth, does Ibanez have a lot coming this year in their line of basses too?



Lots of cool basses yeah. Some new signature models that are nifty.


----------



## tedtan

No offense intended guys, but complaining about Ibanez putting out guitars with trems is like complaing about Fender putting out guitars with single coils.

Sure Ibanez offers some alternatives (TOM, Gibralter, Tight Endr), but their bread and butter (for the last 30 years) is trem equipped guitars.


----------



## Inferno_dante

Zim can you say what the color of the new S7 Prestige is? I'm hoping for red viking or sapphire blue


----------



## BlackStar7

Apologies if this was already answered, but is the 7 string Iceman a Prestige?


----------



## nsimonsen

tedtan said:


> No offense intended guys, but complaining about Ibanez putting out guitars with trems is like complaing about Fender putting out guitars with single coils.
> 
> Sure Ibanez offers some alternatives (TOM, Gibralter, Tight Endr), but their bread and butter (for the last 30 years) is trem equipped guitars.


 
I absolutely and utterly understand that, but I'm simply speaking from personal preference when I say that I love Ibanez guitars but can't stand trems. I'm not bagging on Ibanez at all, simply applauding them for allowing players like myself a few models in their range.


----------



## jwade

BlackStar7 said:


> Apologies if this was already answered, but is the 7 string Iceman a Prestige?



Doesn't say it on the headstock as far as I saw.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's called the "IC507", so I doubt it.


----------



## tedtan

^ nsimonsen

I get you, man. I would like to see more neck through and hard tail models from Ibanez, too. I'm just saying that that's not really their thing. They tend to leave that to Jackson and ESP.


----------



## zimbloth

Inferno_dante said:


> Zim can you say what the color of the new S7 Prestige is? I'm hoping for red viking or sapphire blue



Someone else already mentioned it earlier in the thread, so sure I'll repeat it. It's the "TKS" finish, which is Trans Black Sunburst, the same as the one on the S5470TKS. Off set dots, hum-hum, etc. Price is $100 above the 6-string version. Me and my guitar tech both want one of these BAD. I love the quilt tops too but this is sweet, and keeps the price down a bit. I'm sure if it sells well they'll introduce more colors next year. Or discontinue it for no apparent reason, I give up trying to predict Ibanez 



BlackStar7 said:


> Apologies if this was already answered, but is the 7 string Iceman a Prestige?



No, its not Prestige, hence the $799 pricetag. Does come with DiMarzio D-Activators, mahogany body, set-neck, binding, and some otherwise nice features for the money.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fuck yeah, no shitty AH or LZ pickups.


----------



## Blackbog3

theV said:


>


uh.. fuck. How much am I going to be spending on this? The only thing better would be an rgd with the same specs, but I'm not complaining about this one.


----------



## Inferno_dante

zimbloth said:


> Someone else already mentioned it earlier in the thread, so sure I'll repeat it. It's the "TKS" finish, which is Trans Black Sunburst, the same as the one on the S5470TKS. Off set dots, hum-hum, etc. Price is $100 above the 6-string version. Me and my guitar tech both want one of these BAD. I love the quilt tops too but this is sweet, and keeps the price down a bit. I'm sure if it sells well they'll introduce more colors next year. Or discontinue it for no apparent reason, I give up trying to predict Ibanez .



I would have preferred it with a quilt but it will still be good. So many awesome models this year. At the moment that S8QM is looking like a good purchase.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

White Iron Label. ^ Nice.


----------



## Syriel

zimbloth said:


> Someone else already mentioned it earlier in the thread, so sure I'll repeat it. It's the "TKS" finish, which is Trans Black Sunburst, the same as the one on the S5470TKS. Off set dots, hum-hum, etc. Price is $100 above the 6-string version. Me and my guitar tech both want one of these BAD. I love the quilt tops too but this is sweet, and keeps the price down a bit. I'm sure if it sells well they'll introduce more colors next year. Or discontinue it for no apparent reason, I give up trying to predict Ibanez



Fuck yes. Fuck yes. Fuck yes.

Oh and how bout the trem? Is it the same ZR as the 7 string Indo model or is it like a 7 string version of the Prestige ZR? Not that it matters much as they're both rock solid trems, I just wanna know.


----------



## Stemp Fester

AFAIK there is no difference between the ZR's used on Indo & MIJ Sabers unless they're using lesser quality metal & finishing...


----------



## 7thstringofa7thstring

I can't wait for them to come out officially.

I want one now!


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR

So.....any 8's with trems?


----------



## rockstarazuri

Pickup rings on the S7 Prestige Y/N?


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

shitsøn;3349716 said:


> Finally got to take a look at the Iceman 7 and some of the EU lineup. I love the Iceman and really wanna try one.


 
If my interpretation is correct, the IC507 will be available to Europe? That would be awesome!

I don't know what it will be, but somewhere in 2013 I will buy one of the new 8 strings or that IC507. Those look so awesome


----------



## Andromalia

zimbloth said:


> No, its not Prestige, hence the $799 pricetag. Does come with DiMarzio D-Activators, mahogany body, set-neck, binding, and some otherwise nice features for the money.


If it's anything like my DTT700, expect sharp frets and a need to inspect the wiring which was done very poorly on mine, though. (volume pot just started free rolling: the solder didn't hold....)
With some work on my side it ended up a nice guitar although heavy as fuck. I expect this one to be very heavy too. (That destroyer is the heaviest guitar I own by far)


----------



## Inferno_dante

Syriel said:


> Fuck yes. Fuck yes. Fuck yes.
> 
> Oh and how bout the trem? Is it the same ZR as the 7 string Indo model or is it like a 7 string version of the Prestige ZR? Not that it matters much as they're both rock solid trems, I just wanna know.



The prestige trems usually have push in arms and the regular ones have the regular ones. Also i would say that would likely use better quality steel in them, although i can't say for sure


----------



## CloudAC

zimbloth said:


> *And yes the new Prestige S7 is HH not HSH.*



This makes me very happy.


----------



## Rojne

Even if Im not going to get one, Im most curious about the S7 Prestige.. about time they introduced one!


----------



## Syriel

Stemp Fester said:


> AFAIK there is no difference between the ZR's used on Indo & MIJ Sabers unless they're using lesser quality metal & finishing...



It's a ZR-II ( higher quality metals ) on the Prestige / J. Custom / Premiums while the lower end S Series has the normal ZR which still is a solid trem, but just has a little less quality metals AFAIK.

The S series MII 7 string has a ZR-7 bridge, so I was wondering if they made a ZR-II-7 bridge for the Prestige S7.


----------



## Dabo Fett

Every time I go "this is the one I want" ibanez shows something else shiny and I want that. Prestige s7 in trans black burst? Green dot? I guess I got time to decide


----------



## anunnaki

zimbloth said:


> No, its not Prestige, hence the $799 pricetag. Does come with DiMarzio D-Activators, mahogany body, set-neck, binding, and some otherwise nice features for the money.



I wonder are the DiMarzios just for the US market like with the premium rg827/927...


----------



## RuffeDK

I'm like...


----------



## Tereon

anunnaki said:


> I wonder are the DiMarzios just for the US market like with the premium rg827/927...



The ICT 700 comes with dimarzios in europe, so i would think/hope they do the same with the sevenstring


----------



## simonXsludge

anunnaki said:


> I wonder are the DiMarzios just for the US market like with the premium rg827/927...


Not likely. The Iceman 6 came with D Activators in Europe as well.

/Ninja'd


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

tedtan said:


> ^ nsimonsen
> 
> I get you, man. I would like to see more neck through and hard tail models from Ibanez, too. I'm just saying that that's not really their thing. They tend to leave that to Jackson and ESP.


 

Luckily, I have one of those neck-through fixed bridge models. [Not Gilby bridge either ]


In something besides black 

Mystic Green Burst as I recall. Also has offset dot inlays and neck binding.


----------



## Dommak89

Can somebody tell me what 'Iron Label' is supposed to mean? The guitar that is labeled like that just looks like a RG to me, so what's the difference?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Dommak89 said:


> Can somebody tell me what 'Iron Label' is supposed to mean? The guitar that is labeled like that just looks like a RG to me, so what's the difference?


 

By looking at pics, the only difference seems to be that they are bare bones. No inlays, EMG's, Black  

Someone stated earlier that they are also MII. 

So nothing special.


----------



## Dommak89

Thanks 

So will any of the upcoming models be MIJ?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Dommak89 said:


> Thanks
> 
> So will any of the upcoming models be MIJ?


 

I think a few are. You'd have to read through the entire thread to be completely cetain though


*Highlights of thread:*
Iceman 7 [3+4 headstock. Block inlays. ]
Iceman 6 [3+3 headstock. Block inlays.]
Saber 8 string
Prestige S7
Premium Green Dot
Premium JS
Fixed Bridge Sabers

Zimbloth, Are there any new RG350 colors? I love my blue RG350. It's my only double locking trem equipped guitar. I like my Ibby cheapies.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Read the thread and you shall see.


----------



## trickae

yeah insane number of models this year - but nothing really tickles my fancy just yet. 

Unless ... they release a 8 string neck through iceman 27"... 

I kid.... (well secretly i don't)


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm hoping to see more high end stuff. I don't particularly care about cheap guitars. 

I'm sure there is stuff that just hasn't leaked yet though.


I should also add, this is the first time since the Xiphos was first released that I've given a flying fuck about Ibanez's new releases. So they must be doing something right.


----------



## jl-austin

If I am not mistaken, the MIJ 7 string with EMGs is considered an Iron Label guitar, so they all aren't MII.

And no, we have seen the "new stuff flyer". The only thing not mentioned much is the 4k 8 string sig. Pimp my 8 string!

The other odd thing is, we could not find the 6 string prestige RGD (or MII for that matter) in the dealer catalog. Maybe we just missed them. The only RGD models I found were the 7s.


----------



## Tree

RuffeDK said:


> I'm like...




SPAGETT!


----------



## BlindingLight7

Can we just see the catalog already?


----------



## RustInPeace

I was really hoping for a premium 7 with a hardtail, oh well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RustInPeace said:


> I was really hoping for a premium 7 with a hardtail, oh well.



Guess you didn't browse the thread?

http://www.gear4music.com/Guitar-and-Bass/Ibanez-RG927FXQM-7-String-Electric-Guitar-Red-Desert/P4Z


----------



## RustInPeace

ERMAHGERD!!!!!


----------



## Chrisjd

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Guess you didn't browse the thread?
> 
> Ibanez RG927FXQM 7-String Electric Guitar, Red Desert at Gear4Music.com



Love it. I wonder if it will be baritone scale. how are those stock pickups?


----------



## FormerlyVintage

I can't seem to find the Prestige S7, anyone able to help me with my stupidity and give me a link?


----------



## RustInPeace

Chrisjd said:


> Love it. I wonder if it will be baritone scale. how are those stock pickups?



My guess is that it will be 25.5 scale, as only the rgd's have extended scale.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Chrisjd said:


> Love it. I wonder if it will be baritone scale. how are those stock pickups?



It's going to be 25.5, most likely. And the stock pickups are okay,



Django said:


> I can't seem to find the Prestige S7, anyone able to help me with my stupidity and give me a link?



No links yet so far.


----------



## Chrisjd

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's going to be 25.5, most likely. And the stock pickups are okay,
> .



DO you believe they will offer an extended scale, hardtail 7 string?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Chrisjd said:


> DO you believe they will offer an extended scale, hardtail 7 string?



They are.

http://www.gear4music.com/Guitar-and-Bass/Ibanez-RGD2127FX-7-String-Electric-Guitar-Invisibl


----------



## FormerlyVintage

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No links yet so far.



Thanks!


----------



## cardinal

jl-austin said:


> If I am not mistaken, the MIJ 7 string with EMGs is considered an Iron Label guitar, so they all aren't MII.
> 
> And no, we have seen the "new stuff flyer". The only thing not mentioned much is the 4k 8 string sig. Pimp my 8 string!
> 
> The other odd thing is, we could not find the 6 string prestige RGD (or MII for that matter) in the dealer catalog. Maybe we just missed them. The only RGD models I found were the 7s.



I think the RG2627 (MIJ w/ EMGs) or whatever is coming to the US. The Iron Lable RG7 is MII, I believe.


----------



## zimbloth

rockstarazuri said:


> Pickup rings on the S7 Prestige Y/N?



Thankfully no. 



jl-austin said:


> If I am not mistaken, the MIJ 7 string with EMGs is considered an Iron Label guitar, so they all aren't MII.
> 
> And no, we have seen the "new stuff flyer". The only thing not mentioned much is the 4k 8 string sig. Pimp my 8 string!
> 
> The other odd thing is, we could not find the 6 string prestige RGD (or MII for that matter) in the dealer catalog. Maybe we just missed them. The only RGD models I found were the 7s.



The Iron Labels are not MIJ. There are a lot of MIJ 7s and 8s this year. Some that have been mentioned, some that are still to be revealed.


----------



## CloudAC

2013 catalogue pls


----------



## The Griffinator

Any Canucks heard about Iron Label availability in the great white north? I've asked my local dealers abotu them, but they hadn't heard of the line when I mentioned it.


----------



## RustInPeace

We might have to wait a bit to see them up here, but this changes everything. Ibanez seems to be the only company seeing this trend in 7's and 8's and looks to firmly take control of the market. I've been waiting to purchase my first really solid 7 string and it looks like I will have some tough choices....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

RustInPeace said:


> We might have to wait a bit to see them up here, but this changes everything. Ibanez seems to be the only company seeing this trend in 7's and 8's and looks to firmly take control of the market. I've been waiting to purchase my first really solid 7 string and it looks like I will have some tough choices....




They have always been the leader in ERG's. Remember nu-metal?


----------



## RustInPeace

Yes they have always been the go-to, but they have always lacked options... which is obviously being addressed this year. 2013 is going to kick ass


----------



## Fiction

im so excited I could backflip 100 times for 2013 ibanez.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

RustInPeace said:


> Yes they have always been the go-to, but they have always lacked options... which is obviously being addressed this year. 2013 is going to kick ass



Like the time they offered baritone 7's with piezos?


----------



## AxeHappy

zimbloth said:


> Thankfully no.




Wait...so the prestige S7, is H-H direct mount, Trans black burst? 


Well played Ibanez. Well played.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

RustInPeace said:


> Yes they have always been the go-to, but they have always lacked options...



How many companies truly offer more options than Ibanez? I'm not saying that Ibanez offers a lot of options, but most companies offer the same sort of variety. Lucky for you, you can buy another company's offerings if one doesn't have what you're looking for.


----------



## RustInPeace

Id argue that Schecter really does have more variety and options in their lineup. With most models they offer trem or hardtail, bolt on or neck thru, active or passive pups, etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RustInPeace said:


> Id argue that Schecter really does have more variety and options in their lineup. With most models they offer trem or hardtail, bolt on or neck thru, active or passive pups, etc.



I agree with this. Schecter has a lot of shit going on with them this year.

But as I said on the Schecter 2013 thread... No one gives a fuck.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Well if they stopped coating everything in Abalone then maybe...


----------



## Chrisjd

RustInPeace said:


> Id argue that Schecter really does have more variety and options in their lineup. With most models they offer trem or hardtail, bolt on or neck thru, active or passive pups, etc.



Yes, schecter has more options and better price points. They, and ESP LTD, offer superior guitars for better prices.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Please post pics of the saber prestige 7. Sounds very promising.


----------



## Chrisjd

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I agree with this. Schecter has a lot of shit going on with them this year.
> 
> But as I said on the Schecter 2013 thread... No one gives a fuck.



Yep, this forum loves ibanez. Kinda silly how much preference they get considering their competition(mainly ESP) historically has left them in the dust when it comes to overall quality and value. 

The only reason i am in this thread is to see what they can do in 2013 as i would love more 7 string options.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Well if they stopped coating everything in Abalone then maybe...



They will when Ibanez stops making black guitars. 

See, I can generalize, too. 

And it's only the Hellraiser series that has abalone. You have the Standard, Custom, Damien Elite, Damien Platinum, Loomis, Maus, (soon to be) Banshee, Blackjack ATX, Blackjack SLS, Omen, Omen Active, and Omen Extreme series that don't have abalone.

Okay, less Ibanez and Schecter bashing, more new Ibanez models.


----------



## RustInPeace

I dont like Schecter necks, their overuse of abalone, and hideous inlays. Yes their pricing is very fair and competitive. LTD needs more options than just black guitars - their best offering right now is the AW signature.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They will when Ibanez stops making black guitars.
> 
> See, I can generalize, too.
> 
> And it's only the Hellraiser series that has abalone. You have the Standard, Custom, Damien Elite, Damien Platinum, Loomis, Maus, (soon to be) Banshee, Blackjack ATX, Blackjack SLS, Omen, Omen Active, and Omen Extreme series that don't have abalone.



I really quite like Schecter. The only beef I've ever had with them aesthetically is BLACK WHITE RED OKAY SEND IT TO THE SHOP NAO DON'T FORGET THE BINDING AND FRETBOARD BATS AHMERGERD! But that was only on a few models. I do still want their baritone 6. 

But, their color is seeing some cool variety this year which is _awesome_ as I've never had any serious dislikes about them.


----------



## zimbloth

I agree the newer Schecter stuff like the SLS are top notch. Super thin necks that rival any Ibanez, very good quality and features. They and ESP definitely historically have had better value than Ibanez. I think Ibanez is making great strides this year though. You can never go wrong with a good MIJ ESP, Ibanez, and now Schecter USA stuff is coming back. Winners all around so no need to debate what's better.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Since we already got the specs for the S7 Prestige, it's pretty much leaked 90% already, so why not some pics to go with it?


----------



## jl-austin

I don't have the pics, I only seen the flyer at a store. 

As for catalogs, I heard that Ibanez is only doing dealer catalogs this year. No catalogs for the public, I guess it was running into to much money. I have seen the dealer catalog as well as the new stuff flyer, and the catalog is very bland.


----------



## isispelican




----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Sheeeeiiiiit. Nice


----------



## Chrisjd

That model to the left looks interesting.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Chrisjd said:


> That model to the left looks interesting.....



Thats an RGD.


----------



## Chrisjd

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thats an RGD.



2013 rgd? 6 or 7 string?


----------



## Don Vito

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They will when Ibanez stops making black guitars.
> 
> See, I can generalize, too.
> 
> And it's only the Hellraiser series that has abalone. You have the Standard, Custom, Damien Elite, Damien Platinum, Loomis, Maus, (soon to be) Banshee, Blackjack ATX, Blackjack SLS, Omen, Omen Active, and Omen Extreme series that don't have abalone.
> 
> Okay, less Ibanez and Schecter bashing, more new Ibanez models.


We must fight for our right to play Schecters here on the SSO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

kennedyblake said:


> We must fight for our right to play Schecters here on the SSO.



I'm calling a mutiny.


----------



## LukeNecraG

Chrisjd said:


> Yep, this forum loves ibanez. Kinda silly how much preference they get considering their competition(mainly ESP) historically has left them in the dust when it comes to overall quality and value.



(Sorry to use you as an example)

I think its this kind of attitude that made Ibanez take this direction that I don't agree with. 
Seems to me they're trying to appeal to as many people as possible and have ended up saturating the market with all these new models. Kinda like "OMG its rounder! (RGA) OMG its pointier! (RGD)". Obviously things change but putting new models up against a classic for the sake of more choice is questionable. 
Same thing happened with the X series. The Xiphose did well so they introduced all these new shapes that weren't as good (IMO of course) and discontinued the XPT707. 

Given their reputation and their following, Ibanez could surely justify sacking any unnecissary models, save on the cost of their production and afford to release just enough MIJ guitars. Say an RG, S, Iceman and Xiphose. Trem or hardtail options and a few finishes. Everybody's happy. Cheaper Japanese guitars, and also few enough of them to bring up their resale value. 

You can tell I want the best for Ibanez  I really do believe they're some of the best value insuments around, but its sad to see where these guitars end up on the used market. Here's to redemption in 2013


----------



## ItWillDo

Chrisjd said:


> Yep, this forum loves ibanez. Kinda silly how much preference they get considering their competition(mainly ESP) historically has left them in the dust when it comes to overall quality and value.
> 
> The only reason i am in this thread is to see what they can do in 2013 as i would love more 7 string options.



Opinions bro. I've played quite some ESP-models and had 2 Schecters, but I sold all of them and only own Ibanez guitars now. The necks on the ESP-models were cancer-inducing and I just couldn't get the right vibe out of the Schecters.


----------



## Chrisjd

LukeNecraG said:


> (Sorry to use you as an example)
> 
> I think its this kind of attitude that made Ibanez take this direction that I don't agree with.
> Seems to me they're trying to appeal to as many people as possible and have ended up saturating the market with all these new models. Kinda like "OMG its rounder! (RGA) OMG its pointier! (RGD)". Obviously things change but putting new models up against a classic for the sake of more choice is questionable.
> Same thing happened with the X series. The Xiphose did well so they introduced all these new shapes that weren't as good (IMO of course) and discontinued the XPT707.
> 
> Given their reputation and their following, Ibanez could surely justify sacking any unnecissary models, save on the cost of their production and afford to release just enough MIJ guitars. Say an RG, S, Iceman and Xiphose. Trem or hardtail options and a few finishes. Everybody's happy. Cheaper Japanese guitars, and also few enough of them to bring up their resale value.
> 
> You can tell I want the best for Ibanez  I really do believe they're some of the best value insuments around, but its sad to see where these guitars end up on the used market. Here's to redemption in 2013


 
I do hear you , but at the same time, Ibanez has ignored a large portion of the hard rock/metal guitar playing world. 

How hard is it to build a quality 7 string, using a mahogany or alder body, REAL PICKUPS, string through(hard tail) with good tuners for a decent price? We've had great options from ESP and schecter FOR YEARS, yet year after year ibanez pumps out trem-loaded garbage with dimarzio knock-offs asking for more money than neck through LTD's(and sometimes japanese esp's) with real duncans, and good tuners over a nice slab of alder or mahogany.

I understand Ibanez has made a few models that ALMOST meet the specs i mentioned, but still, they have a LOT of catching up to do, while their competition is already very strong and selling a ton of guitars.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Chrisjd said:


> How hard is it to build a quality 7 string, using a mahogany or alder body, REAL PICKUPS, string through(hard tail) with good tuners for a decent price? We've had great options from ESP and schecter, but year after year ibanez pumps out trem-loaded garbage with dimarzio knock-offs for more money than neck through LTD's with real duncans, and good tuners over a nice slab of alder or mahogany.


Are we really going back to that "basswood is inferior" thing again? I mean really.

Also is ibanez really missing out? Ive seen massive amount of premium 7 ngds, and rg8 ngds. I don't think they are hurting in the slightest.


----------



## Chrisjd

Sephiroth952 said:


> Are we really going back to that "basswood is inferior" thing again? I mean really.



Not necessarily, although many will consider it a cheaper piece of wood. It's more that it has been their only option in most of their guitars for a long time.

Meanwhile, ESP and Schecter were offering more wood choices in affordable guitars.


----------



## LukeNecraG

Chrisjd said:


> I do hear you , but at the same time, Ibanez has ignored a large portion of the hard rock/metal guitar playing world.
> 
> How hard is it to build a quality 7 string, using a mahogany or alder body, REAL PICKUPS, string through(hard tail) with good tuners for a decent price? We've had great options from ESP and schecter FOR YEARS, yet year after year ibanez pumps out trem-loaded garbage with dimarzio knock-offs asking for more money than neck through LTD's(and sometimes japanese esp's) with real duncans, and good tuners over a nice slab of alder or mahogany.
> 
> I understand Ibanez has made a few models that ALMOST meet the specs i mentioned, but still, they have a LOT of catching up to do, while their competition is already very strong and selling a ton of guitars.



Exactly why I think they're better off dumping the dead weight. More effort and funds put into less guitars equals better guitars.

Although I will say that outside of the US down here in South Africa I don't see ESPs priced to make me think they're better value than Ibanez. I just think ESP does more of what I'm talking about.


----------



## jam3v

Sephiroth952 said:


> Are we really going back to that "basswood is inferior" thing again? I mean really.
> 
> Also is ibanez really missing out? Ive seen massive amount of premium 7 ngds, and rg8 ngds. I don't think they are hurting in the slightest.



I'm just jumping into this thread, but I'm not sure he's suggesting basswood is inferior - I think he just wants the option. Alder / Mahogany Ibanez generally aren't the norm.

I will say this, though. Having played Basswood guitars from Ibanez and Ernie Ball, Ibanez really seems to use a less resonant (lower quality?) basswood.


----------



## simonXsludge

Chrisjd said:


> Not necessarily, although many will consider it a cheaper piece of wood.


A high quality piece of basswood is as good as any other high quality wood. A cheap piece of mahagony is not better than an expensive piece of basswood, for example. So this debate is as pointless as it's ever been. And you know what's crazy? I actively like basswood.


----------



## jl-austin

Well, all you who want Ibanez 7s in another wood other than basswood should be happy, there are new models in both mahagony (prestige S7) and alder (jem7v7).


----------



## zhughes17

Any word on the street price on the rg7421? Sorry this may have already been answered but I'm not reading through 41 pages.

edit: First post woo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

zhughes17 said:


> Any word on the street price on the rg7421? Sorry this may have already been answered but I'm not reading through 41 pages.
> 
> edit: First post woo.



$399 MAP.


----------



## LukeNecraG

For $400 I'd rather just buy a used MIJ 7421


----------



## Sepultorture

I used to be on the no thanx basswood wagon, not that it's shit wood, just that i like mahogany better personally. Mahogany worked well with the pickups i used at the time, but after trying out a basswood RGD with Dimarzio D-Activators, i found a combination that gave me everything i wanted out of a guitar to a tee. 

basswood itself isn't shit, but ibanez have used SHIT basswood

really it's all about weather the guitar suits the individuals basics needs, FORM (esthetics, comfort), FUNCTION (plays well, doesn't need a massive overhaul) and SOUND (Combination of pickups and wood)

i like the RGD Prestige With Dimarzios cus it fills all those basic functions. It does go deeper than that, but we are getting into personal taste here, and that's another discussion, one of which i would rather avoid cus it's been done to death, and goes nowhere really

Also, it would be nice if Ibanez did start releasing their current shapes with maybe a model of similar fashion but with different body wood. But i also take what they are offering this year as a massive blessing, as this is more than they have done in the past few years. and they finally offered what i was hoping for since the RGD fixed prestige was first rumoured


----------



## Sephiroth952

LukeNecraG said:


> For $400 I'd rather just buy a used MIJ 7421


Then do it?


----------



## zimbloth

I personally dont like basswood but theres never any right or wrong. I have an RG1077XL Prestige thats basswood which sounds really good, but it frankly doesnt compare to my alder APEX100 or mahogany J-Custom/RG7621M-BOL. It can work, its just tougher to find pickups that suit basswood than other guitars due to its honky midrange and loose bottom end. Personally I hate D-Activators also but it just goes to show: different strokes for different folks. I have the BKP Holydivers and Aftermaths in my two basswood Ibanez and they sound great. DiMarzios I really prefer in alder. Mahogany, thats where I prefer BKPs mainly though some Dimarzios work too.


----------



## LukeNecraG

Sephiroth952 said:


> Then do it?



I got a 7620 for around that price  just sharing my experience


----------



## Sepultorture

zimbloth said:


> I personally dont like basswood but theres never any right or wrong. I have an RG1077XL Prestige thats basswood which sounds really good, but it frankly doesnt compare to my alder APEX100 or mahogany J-Custom/RG7621M-BOL. It can work, its just tougher to find pickups that suit basswood than other guitars due to its honky midrange and loose bottom end. Personally I hate D-Activators also but it just goes to show: different strokes for different folks. I have the BKP Holydivers and Aftermaths in my two basswood Ibanez and they sound great. DiMarzios I really prefer in alder. Mahogany, thats where I prefer BKPs mainly though some Dimarzios work too.



EXACTLY, whatever works for the individual


----------



## Sephiroth952

Sepultorture said:


> EXACTLY, whatever works for the individual


----------



## zimbloth

Comparing used vs new is kind of irrelevant. A new guitar always costs more, has certain perks and protections. Used is where you can get some steals and save money, but there can always be headaches and if it doesnt work out you're fucked. Yes you can score a cool RG7620 for $600-700 no problem. But what condition will the frets be in? How worn done is the trem/knife edges? Is the neck still straight? For used stuff, I would always recommend being able to try it first.

I remember when I got my RG1077XL used, it was just terrible. The bridge and nut needed shims. There were high frets some places, worn down frets other. The jack and pots were shit. The back of the neck was gross. The neck itself was mildly warped. I had our (awesome) tech fix the frets, apply the shims as needed, steel wool the neck a bit, install new pickups and electronics, work his mojo so that the slight warp wouldnt be noticeable, etc. Surely now the guitar plays and sounds amazing, but it took a bunch of time and money to get it right. Many people would have just been like "fuck this thing" and put it back up for sale at a loss.

Bottom line is: its unfair to just say "meh, I could get [insert guitar here] used for the same money". Youre paying for something completely different. New is new. Used theres an automatic 30% depreciation (if not more in some cases). Apples and oranges. I score used stuff like everyone plenty, but I still prefer a new guitar when I can swing it. Its a totally different experience and thats part of what you're paying for. Whatever is in the budget and whatever time/effort youre willing to put into it will determine whats best for you.


----------



## LukeNecraG

zimbloth said:


> Comparing used vs new is kind of irrelevant. A new guitar always costs more, has certain perks and protections. Used is where you can get some steals and save money, but there can always be headaches and if it doesnt work out you're fucked. Yes you can score a cool RG7620 for $600-700 no problem. But what condition will the frets be in? How worn done is the trem/knife edges? Is the neck still straight? For used stuff, I would always recommend being able to try it first.
> 
> I remember when I got my RG1077XL used, it was just terrible. The bridge and nut needed shims. There were high frets some places, worn down frets other. The jack and pots were shit. The back of the neck was gross. The neck itself was mildly warped. I had our (awesome) tech fix the frets, apply the shims as needed, steel wool the neck a bit, install new pickups and electronics, work his mojo so that the slight warp wouldnt be noticeable, etc. Surely now the guitar plays and sounds amazing, but it took a bunch of time and money to get it right. Many people would have just been like "fuck this thing" and put it back up for sale at a loss.
> 
> Bottom line is: its unfair to just say "meh, I could get [insert guitar here] used for the same money". Youre paying for something completely different. New is new. Used theres an automatic 30% depreciation (if not more in some cases). Apples and oranges. I score used stuff like everyone plenty, but I still prefer a new guitar when I can swing it. Its a totally different experience and thats part of what you're paying for. Whatever is in the budget and whatever time/effort youre willing to put into it will determine whats best for you.



Well said. 

I never intended to shoot down cheap new gear. Rather offer an alternative.
My apologies.


----------



## Chrisjd

It's the 2nd week of 2013. I am seriously sick of waiting to see an official release from ibanez on what they're offering. ESP's done it, Schecter's done it. Let's see your guitars, Ibanez.


----------



## Sepultorture

Chrisjd said:


> It's the 2nd week of 2013. I am seriously sick of waiting to see an official release from ibanez on what they're offering. ESP's done it, Schecter's done it. Let's see your guitars, Ibanez.



They'll probably hold off till after NAMM


----------



## zimbloth

LukeNecraG said:


> Well said.
> 
> I never intended to shoot down cheap new gear. Rather offer an alternative.
> My apologies.



Nothing to apologize for man, just was saying my piece  But thanks, its all good!


----------



## zimbloth

Little sneak preview...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Trifecta of awesome.


----------



## zimbloth

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Trifecta of awesome.



Triumvirate of Triumph*



*other than the goofy pickguard on the Tosin model


----------



## Felvin




----------



## Chrisjd

Felvin said:


>



Pretty much. I am going to try to stop since ibanez is dragging their feet.


----------



## JosephAOI

So dissapointed with the aesthetics of Tosin's Signature. The white one with tortoiseshell pickguard was perfect.


----------



## Chrisjd

zimbloth said:


> Little sneak preview...



THanks, but meh..... They all have trems.


----------



## zimbloth

JosephAOI said:


> So dissapointed with the aesthetics of Tosin's Signature. The white one with tortoiseshell pickguard was perfect.



Its okay, I doubt many will be able to afford the Tosin signature anyways. Its not as high as the Meshuggah model but still up there.



Chrisjd said:


> THanks, but meh..... They all have trems.



It's cool, plenty of hardtail 7s and 8s available too. Personally all of my Ibanez 7s have trems and I never use the bar. I just like the feel and tuning stability. I just put extra springs on it so it doesnt budge. You just have to stick to the same string gauges every time but otherwise, not too bad! Just my take. I still love me some hardtails too though.


----------



## Xaios

zimbloth said:


> Little sneak preview...



I came.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Chrisjd said:


> THanks, but meh..... They all have trems.



The Tosin doesn't.


----------



## isispelican

Chrisjd said:


> THanks, but meh..... They all have trems.


the 8 string on the right is fixed


----------



## Fiction

Wow, that was the most civil basswood discussion I've ever witnessed, bravo guys, bravo.

Also I really prefer Tosins new "blue" guitar.


----------



## Xaios

Nick...


What... what trem is on the JEM7V7WH?


----------



## jl-austin

Xaios said:


> Nick...
> 
> 
> What... what trem is on the JEM7V7WH?


 
edge lo pro 7

(just for those who do not know, I sneaked in before Nick, I am not Nick)


----------



## Viginez

zimbloth said:


> Little sneak preview...


wow, ebony boards. didn't expect this ;-)


----------



## zimbloth

^ not ebony, just really dark rosewood like theyve been doing as of late on some of their models. The fingerboard on the Tosin is actually Wenge.



jl-austin said:


> edge lo pro 7
> 
> (just for those who do not know, I sneaked in before Nick, I am not Nick)



Yeah, the best! I've never seen a gold Lo Pro Edge 7 before, really cool.


----------



## StevenC

Is the fretboard on Tosin's rosewood or wenge?


----------



## silentrage

Wow, the lo pro edge 7 returns? Isn't that the equivalence of jesus resurrecting for rednecks around these parts? :3


----------



## zimbloth

silentrage said:


> Wow, the lo pro edge 7 returns? Isn't that the equivalence of jesus resurrecting for rednecks around these parts? :3



The Lo Pro Edge 7 never went anywhere technically. It's been on the APEX100 model for a few years now, and the Apex1 before that, and I think on the occasional J-Custom.


----------



## Jzbass25

Ugh I want a jem7v7wh more than anything, too bad all my money pours into my college. =/
I WILL sell my 1527 if I can somehow make the rest of the money though haha.


----------



## Xaios

zimbloth said:


> The Lo Pro Edge 7 never went anywhere technically. It's been on the APEX100 model for a few years now, and the Apex1 before that, and I think on the occasional J-Custom.



You sure about that? I know it's been on the Apex 100 since they introduced it, but I believe the Apex 1 was strictly Edge Pro. The K7 had a Lo Pro.


----------



## zimbloth

Xaios said:


> You sure about that? I know it's been on the Apex 100 since they introduced it, but I believe the Apex 1 was strictly Edge Pro.



I have an Apex100 currently and had an Apex1 recently that I sold, they looked the same to me, but I could be wrong. I was under the impression all the Lo Pros with the "U-Bar" were Lo Pros. I remember the Apex1 being one of those too, but I'm not 100%/


----------



## Jzbass25

zimbloth said:


> I have an Apex100 currently and had an Apex1 recently that I sold, they looked the same to me, but I could be wrong. I was under the impression all the Lo Pros with the "U-Bar" were Lo Pros. I remember the Apex1 being one of those too, but I'm not 100%/



The 2010 model Apex1 had a lopro, the others had edge pros. I'm a bit of an ibanez trem whore so I have this useless knowledge... haha. All I know is soooo many things are going to be sold so I can get my hands on that 7 string jem...


----------



## theo

What's this on the right? It's listed with the vai models and is white with gold hardware...


----------



## Jzbass25

theo said:


> What's this on the right? It's listed with the vai models and is white with gold hardware...



It's the tosin sig, but I don't think it is white. From the pics of tosin's it looks a little blue.

Edit: It looks blue here. http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/545337_10151130502689611_1737863159_n.jpg


----------



## Xaios

It's Tosin's signature. It's not actually white, kind of a pastel-blue.


----------



## theo

Gotcha, thanks


----------



## zimbloth

Xaios said:


> It's Tosin's signature. It's not actually white, kind of a pastel-blue.



Yeah I have a PRS like that too. They do a white base coat and then stain it sky blue over it, and you get those two contrasting colors. Its nice. The only thing I dont like is the Tortoise shell pickguard. A white pearl or something like that would have been so much nicer. Luckily there are custom pickguard makers out there for those who care enough. Plus it's my signature model so my opinion is irrelevant.


----------



## JP Universe

That Jem7v7wh is going to haunt my dreams 

One day It will be mine


----------



## CloudAC

Im really diggin' Tosins sig, I will never ever own it though haha.


----------



## Jzbass25

Any info on if the 7string jem will be limited or a normal production model? I would love to not have to scramble to try and get a limited guitar haha.


----------



## Nix_94

zimbloth said:


> Little sneak preview...



Phew, lucky the text is in there or I wouldn't have known the colour. On a serious note, I look forward to NAMM. Then we'll find out what the bodies look like.
But really, cheers zimbloth


----------



## silentrage

zimbloth said:


> The Lo Pro Edge 7 never went anywhere technically. It's been on the APEX100 model for a few years now, and the Apex1 before that, and I think on the occasional J-Custom.



Hmm, good to know ^^


----------



## Kiwimetal101

So much GAS..

So little cash...


----------



## leonardo7

Interesting that there will be no MIJ UV this year. That Jem 7 string sounds killer though.

Wenge fretboard on that Tosin Abasi sig sounds amazing


----------



## jl-austin

leonardo7 said:


> Interesting that there will be no MIJ UV this year. That Jem 7 string sounds killer though.
> 
> Wenge fretboard on that Tosin Abasi sig sounds amazing


 
so does that 4k price tag!


----------



## leonardo7

jl-austin said:


> so does that 4k price tag!



Someone buy my Grey Jackson Soloist 8 string! Its really nice, but I have two of them! Buy it now!!!


----------



## Xaios

For the record, I do believe there were a number of years that the Lo Pro was out of service. It was discontinued on everything except the K7 starting in 2004, when the Edge Pro supplanted it. It vanished entirely when Ibanez kiboshed the K7 in favor of the Apex 1 in 2007. Then in 2010, when most Ibanez guitars graduated from the Edge Pro to the Edge Zero, the Universe (and apparently the Apex 1) reverted back to the Lo Pro.

(I'm pretty sure that's what happened. )


----------



## CloudAC

^^^ Yeah I am pretty sure that's how it all went down, Im glad it's there cause its one of my favourite trems!


----------



## leonardo7

My '07 Apex1 had the edge pro. Aren't they basically all the same anyways?


----------



## zimbloth

leonardo7 said:


> My '07 Apex1 had the edge pro. Aren't they basically all the same anyways?



Yeah, this isnt that interesting of a topic, lets move on. I just recall mine having a Lo Pro, but if not its all good. The APEX100 definitely does.


----------



## Xaios

leonardo7 said:


> My '07 Apex1 had the edge pro. Aren't they basically all the same anyways?



There are some people on this site who would murder your extended family for saying that, but I'm not one of them. 

However, no, there were several differences.

Lo Pro:






Edge Pro:






EDIT: 'd. Guess it's probably better to get on with the business at hand.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Though don't let it cross your mind that the Edge Pro isn't a good trem.

Because that thing kicks some serious ass.


----------



## JP Universe

Why hasn't Max posted in here yet....


----------



## Xaios

Indeed, my RG1527 has an Edge Pro. Most comfy trem EVAR.



JP Universe said:


> Why hasn't Max posted in here yet....



I get the distinct impression that Max is taking a bit of a break. He's only got a smattering of posts in the past few weeks.

Maybe a mod could confirm though...?


----------



## tubarao guitars

Source: Ibanez 2013 - Page 19


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Xaios said:


> Indeed, my RG1527 has an Edge Pro. Most comfy trem EVAR.
> 
> 
> 
> I get the distinct impression that Max is taking a bit of a break. He's only got a smattering of posts in the past few weeks.
> 
> Maybe a mod could confirm though...?



Last i talked to him he had an increased load at work, so im guessing thats it.


----------



## zimbloth

tubarao guitars said:


> Source: Ibanez 2013 - Page 19



that was poster here already first


----------



## jephjacques

First guitar purchase of this year is either gonna be that Jem 7 or whatever the EBMM "stallion" turns out to be


----------



## Dabo Fett

any more info on the prestige s7, price and date wise?


----------



## Xaios

Dabo Fett said:


> any more info on the prestige s7, price and date wise?



Next April, maybe May.


----------



## LordHar

Yeah... great... keep posting AND removing pictures when I'm asleep


----------



## Lorcan Ward

jem7v7wh sounds sweet!


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

Darnit. Anyone care to PM me the most recently removed picture?


----------



## LordHar

Found this one on another forum (Jemsite):


----------



## Inferno_dante

NEED MORE LEAKS!!! And yes I know a hell of a lot has already been leaked


----------



## Loomer

And boom, there's the Tosin for ya.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Had not seen this as clear. White 8-string, maple fretboard, right?


----------



## JPhoenix19

7stringDemon said:


> Though don't let it cross your mind that the Edge Pro isn't a good trem.
> 
> Because that thing kicks some serious ass.



For real. I dislike trems and I liked the edge pro.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Loomer said:


> And boom, there's the Tosin for ya.



Loomer pls


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Is this onyx MIJ a new color?


----------



## Dabo Fett

I really wish ibanez would just release offical specs on neck shapes an dimensions and hardware. I want to place my order already!


----------



## LordHar

Only two more weeks of waiting (and refreshing this thread)


----------



## BoredomKills

Does anybody know what price point the Iron Labels are gonna be around..?


----------



## s4tch

Swyse said:


> Anyone seen that 30 for 30 about reggie miller and remember the part about presence of mind?





...and they kept the DiMarzio AT1 and the Cruisers. They still can ruin it with a price tag, though.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

This thread needs more pics


----------



## zimbloth

BoredomKills said:


> Does anybody know what price point the Iron Labels are gonna be around..?



Not expensive at all, well under $1000.


----------



## Opion

LordHar said:


> Found this one on another forum (Jemsite):



Holy FUCK yeah!

Tosin sig (which will be expensive as all hell), and a 7 string JEM (which will also be expensive as shat)!!???!??!?

Good lord.


----------



## Moltar

So... a seven string Jem? I always thought that the Universe was in place of a seven string Jem. What I mean is that Vai designed a 6 string, the Jem, and a 7 string, the Universe. The Universe was already his version of a 7 string Jem with a few slight changes..... I'm confused...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Moltar said:


> So... a seven string Jem? I always thought that the Universe was in place of a seven string Jem. What I mean is that Vai designed a 6 string, the Jem, and a 7 string, the Universe. The Universe was already his version of a 7 string Jem with a few slight changes..... I'm confused...



It's going to be the same exact specs at a JEM, it seems.
Just with a low B.



s4tch said:


> ...and they kept the DiMarzio AT1 and the Cruisers. They still can ruin it with a price tag, though.



$1299.


----------



## RevDrucifer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's going to be the same exact specs at a JEM, it seems.
> Just with a low B.



Yep, which is most likely why it's not called a Universe 7V7WH.

I wouldn't be surprised if Ibanez eventually phased out the UV title and just had a 7-string JEM permanently in it's place.


----------



## squid-boy

Ugh, I'm GASsing so hard for a UV7 right now.


----------



## sell2792

Opion said:


> Holy FUCK yeah!
> 
> Tosin sig (which will be expensive as all hell), and a 7 string JEM (which will also be expensive as shat)!!???!??!?
> 
> Good lord.



Inb4 32 pages of nonstop bitching about the price.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Well, eventually, Ibanez will put out another Universe and tag on several hundred dollars because its the "rebirth of the UV". We can bet on that.


----------



## BlackStar7

sell2792 said:


> Inb4 32 pages of nonstop bitching about the price.



Don't worry, the inevitable Premium model will calm the roiling masses. I wish they could've based Tosin's model on really any of his other sigs, but oh well - at least it's not black/basswood (?)/rosewood/plain-flavored! I will be waiting for more Prestige goodness in the meantime...


----------



## theV




----------



## MetalBuddah

That looks so right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Santuzzo

Holy mother of god!!!!! 


Edit: LOL, ninja'd....we both thought the same thing, but you thought faster than me


----------



## FormerlyVintage

theV said:


> *picture of 7 string Jem



No matching gold trem bar. 2/10 would not buy


----------



## Santuzzo

Django said:


> No matching gold trem bar. 2/10 would not buy



trem bar on the pic looks photo shopped to me anyway.
I would not think they put anything else than a matching trem bar on it.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Django said:


> No matching gold trem bar. 2/10 would not buy





Santuzzo said:


> trem bar on the pic looks photo shopped to me anyway.
> I would not think they put anything else than a matching trem bar on it.



Trem bar is most definitely photoshopped lol


----------



## theV

I don't think trem bar is shopped, it looks like a black bar with an outer rubber covering or something.


----------



## Santuzzo

theV said:


> I don't think trem bar is shopped, it looks like a black bar with an outer rubber covering or something.



ah, ok, just like a protection cover?

either way, a black bar would def. not be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Ibanez has NEVER made a matching tremolo bar for any Original or LoPro Edge tremolo, aside from black.

FFS.


----------



## Santuzzo

ZOMB13 said:


> Ibanez has NEVER made a matching tremolo bar for any Original or LoPro Edge tremolo aside from black.
> 
> FFS.



oh, I did not know that even the 6 string jem did not have a matching trem bar.

like I said, I don't see a problem here with a black trem bar


----------



## Swyse

When I read someones post somewhere ant it said "new style bar for the original edge" this was not at all what I was expecting. A bar with some goofy shit on it is cool I guess. I wonder if its a cover, or to make it more comfortable, or if its grippy.


----------



## MetalBuddah

What I really want to know is......where the hell the theV find this and is there more?


----------



## Santuzzo

MetalBuddah said:


> What I really want to know is......where the hell the theV find this and is there more?



s'actly

and most of all: is there more of any other new models?!?!


----------



## Louis Cypher

theV said:


>



Gorgeous. Black bar or not. chuffing head smackingly gorgeous!


----------



## simonXsludge

Django said:


> No matching gold trem bar. 2/10 would not buy


You are cracking me up, sir.


----------



## theV

I believe a photo of this model in the catalogue was posted already so here it is in HQ:


----------



## MetalBuddah

^ You are the man


----------



## Louis Cypher

MetalBuddah said:


> ^ You are the man


Ditto!


----------



## Xaios

Man, that Jem is just gorgeous.


----------



## Louis Cypher

That iceman 7 is so lovely.... really small point and personal preference I would love to have seen that with the reverse Ibanez headstock like on the ICT700 but its a minor quibble as I love Iceman's always have so the traditional headstock is still a winner for me


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Not trying to be picky, but does anyone else think the bridge on the Iceman seems to be pretty far away from the bridge pickup?


----------



## MetalBuddah

That bridge looks like the old version of the gibraltar bridge...



Adam Of Angels said:


> Not trying to be picky, but does anyone else think the bridge on the Iceman seems to be pretty far away from the bridge pickup?



Not really. Looks pretty normal


----------



## Xaios

I'd say it's a little further away than normal, but not so much that it would be an issue.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd say wait for some real pics. They may fix it.


----------



## Swyse

Adam Of Angels said:


> Not trying to be picky, but does anyone else think the bridge on the Iceman seems to be pretty far away from the bridge pickup?



no worse than


----------



## jwade

Incredibly surprised by the Jem 7, I normally find JEMs to be completely unappealing, but that thing...jeebus. This year is going to fucking bankrupt me.


----------



## Swyse

jwade said:


> Incredibly surprised by the Jem 7, I normally find JEMs to be completely unappealing, but that thing...jeebus. This year is going to fucking bankrupt me.



I also find it strangely more appealing than the 6 string version.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I DO NOT HAVE THE FUNDAGES!!!!



I _must_ own that Iceman.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Swyse said:


> I also find it strangely more appealing than the 6 string version.



as do I


----------



## ZXIIIT

Adam Of Angels said:


> Not trying to be picky, but does anyone else think the bridge on the Iceman seems to be pretty far away from the bridge pickup?



It does, especially compared to the 6-string ICT700 with the better bridge, but it might just be the style of the new bridge.





Maybe it's a 26.5" scale?


----------



## JosephAOI

OH FUCK.

I want that 7 string Iceman SO FUCKING HARD.


----------



## silentrage

My god... 

Dat JEM @[email protected]


----------



## LordHar

I did NOT expect that 7 string Jem to look so good


----------



## JosephAOI

And that JEM too! First time I've ever wanted a JEM and I want it so damn bad. Fuck, I need $$$


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Adam Of Angels said:


> Not trying to be picky, but does anyone else think the bridge on the Iceman seems to be pretty far away from the bridge pickup?




I noticed that too. Maybe it is supposed to be like that?


----------



## Aris_T

Adam Of Angels said:


> Not trying to be picky, but does anyone else think the bridge on the Iceman seems to be pretty far away from the bridge pickup?



Looks like it! I'd go with ZOMB13 on this one! 

Baritone !!! (hopefully)


----------



## JosephAOI

So yeah, I decided I'm getting that 7 string Iceman and refinishing it in sunburst like the original Icemans.


----------



## Lilarcor

@Iceman bridges:
Comparing the 7 and the white sixer it's just a slight difference. The strings are pressed (don't know a better word) onto the saddles at the very front on the 7 and at the very end on the 6.


----------



## LordHar

Swyse said:


> When I read someones post somewhere ant it said "new style bar for the original edge" this was not at all what I was expecting. A bar with some goofy shit on it is cool I guess. I wonder if its a cover, or to make it more comfortable, or if its grippy.



From Jemsite:

UTA20 - Ultralight Tremolo Arm

All JS and JEM's will come with one, and the regular bar. It's a bar made from a carbon fiber shaft affixed to the shank of a regular bar. It is very lightweight.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Regarding bridges: many people are worried about the distance between pickups and bridges, but they don't actually see the distance between the individual saddle and magnet, just the bridge plate/edge and the pickup itself. If you check the distance between saddle and magnet, most times it's good, just compare it to the Jem


----------



## Sepultorture

HQ pics of RGD2127FX please


----------



## zimbloth

Sepultorture said:


> HQ pics of RGD2127FX please



It looks exactly the same as the RGD2127Z, use your imagination man


----------



## Webmaestro

Xaios said:


> Edge Pro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: 'd. Guess it's probably better to get on with the business at hand.



Hey, that's one of my photos! 

That baby has been retrofitted with an LR Baggs peizo system btw, and is setting pretty in an '06 RG1527 now.

(sorry, had to brag a little... carry on)


----------



## Xaios

Webmaestro said:


> Hey, that's one of my photos!
> 
> That baby has been retrofitted with an LR Baggs peizo system btw, and is setting pretty in an '06 RG1527 now.
> 
> (sorry, had to brag a little... carry on)



Haha, awesome!

I've always wanted to have that mod done to my RG1527 (mine's an '07). If I lived in the US, I would have shipped it off to Shotgunn a long time ago and had him do it.

Someday...


----------



## 77zark77

theV said:


>


 
I expected that in my dreams ! 
As I'm a '80 or '90 Ibanez fan and I already have 5 Universe, this really gassing me though !
I'd love to play one


----------



## Xaios

Do we know any of the other specs on the JEM7V7? What's kind of wood is the body, Basswood or Alder?


----------



## Papaoneil

77zark77 said:


> I expected that in my dreams !
> As I'm a '80 or '90 Ibanez fan and I already have 5 Universe, this really gassing me though !
> I'd love to play one



Oh my


----------



## CloudAC

That JEM is pretty beautiful.


----------



## Sepultorture

zimbloth said:


> It looks exactly the same as the RGD2127Z, use your imagination man



That's like masturbating to your imagination, it's just not the same


----------



## Xaios

CloudAC said:


> That JEM is pretty beautiful.



Indeed. It's the kind of guitar where, when you pull it out of the case, doves come flying out in slow motion and you can hear the dulcet tones of a lone, wistful trumpet playing over classical guitar and castanets in A minor.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Now would be a perfect time for Dimarzio to release a 7 string Gravity Storm set to go with that Jem.

I presume its Basswood body, maple and walnut/wenge neck, rosewood fingerboard?


----------



## Webmaestro

drawnacrol said:


> Now would be a perfect time for Dimarzio to release a 7 string Gravity Storm set to go with that Jem.



Yes!

I've been saying the same thing. Would poop myself (in public) for a 7-string version of the GS's, and I think putting them in this new Jem would be a smart move.


----------



## LordHar

I believe I've read somewhere the body wood is Alder.


----------



## tedtan

Xaios said:


> Do we know any of the other specs on the JEM7V7? What's kind of wood is the body, Basswood or Alder?


 
The 6 string version has an alder body, so if this is true to spec, it should have alder as well.


----------



## theV

Sepultorture said:


> HQ pics of RGD2127FX please


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Webmaestro said:


> Yes!
> 
> I've been saying the same thing. Would poop myself (in public) for a 7-string version of the GS's, and I think putting them in this new Jem would be a smart move.



I sent a message to Larry asking if they have any plans.



LordHar said:


> I believe I've read somewhere the body wood is Alder.



If it is alder then I'd be really interested in getting one. Just hope its not the same price as a J-custom 7.


----------



## Ayo7e

^^That is *exactly* what I was looking for the last year by this time. (rgd fixed)


----------



## Chrisjd

theV said:


>



SWEET! But, how is this different than the current rgd 7421?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Chrisjd said:


> SWEET! But, how is this different than the current rgd 7421?



Looks like a better bridge and it will be higher quality since it's a Prestige guitar.


----------



## Sepultorture

theV said:


>



also the difference is that it's prestige, and if you have ever touched a prestige you know what the details will be like, plus it's an RGD, the only real difference is the tight end bridge, comfier than gibralter, and no trem annoying like the ZPS edge trems


----------



## Chrisjd

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like a better bridge and it will be higher quality since it's a Prestige guitar.



Oh, i couldn't make the "prestige" out. I wonder what this will sell for.


----------



## CloudAC

theV said:


> RGD photo



Dude, don't stop! Prestige S7 gogogogo! 

Seriously though, thanks for these pictures!


----------



## skisgaar

I think I just pooped. Ibanez are going to steal the fucking show at NAMM this year. Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## Xaios

Actually yeah, I really want to see an S7 Prestige pic.


----------



## zimbloth

Chrisjd said:


> Oh, i couldn't make the "prestige" out. I wonder what this will sell for.



The RGD2127FX will MAP for $1499 w/ case.



Xaios said:


> Actually yeah, I really want to see an S7 Prestige pic.



I wish I could but Ibanez has told us not to. I'm sure our friend from Brazil here will leak it momentarily. Like I said earlier in the thread though, it looks EXACTLY like the 6-string version except hum/hum. Use that imagination \m/


----------



## Chrisjd

zimbloth said:


> The RGD2127FX will MAP for $1499 w/ case.





The guitar better be PHENOMENAL for that coin. It also BETTER come with real Dimarzios. If it comes with the ibanez knock-offs, that will be absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Dakotaspex

Chrisjd said:


> The guitar better be PHENOMENAL for that coin. It also BETTER come with real Dimarzios. If it comes with the ibanez knock-offs, that will be absolutely ridiculous.



The original RGD2127z has been around for a while at $1599, and it has the same specs minus the bridge. So no, no real Dimarzios, but it is a phenomenal guitar. Worth the money. MIJ, hardtail, 26.5" scale, one volume knob, convenient toggle switch. For me, after a set of BKP Warpigs or Dimarzios, it's the perfect guitar.


----------



## theV

Xaios said:


> Actually yeah, I really want to see an S7 Prestige pic.


----------



## Sepultorture

Dakotaspex said:


> The original RGD2127z has been around for a while at $1599, and it has the same specs minus the bridge. So no, no real Dimarzios, but it is a phenomenal guitar. Worth the money. MIJ, hardtail, 26.5" scale, one volume knob, convenient toggle switch. For me, after a set of BKP Warpigs or Dimarzios, it's the perfect guitar.



THIS

and also take into consideration that Nick said MAP, which isn't actual retail, which by the looks will be much lower

thank fuck

parting with 1700+tax for the RGD 2127 here in canada is a tad ouch, but this will more than likely be lower by maybe $150-$200


----------



## Xaios

theV said:


>







Ibanez wins SO hard this year!


----------



## Sephiroth952

theV said:


>


----------



## CloudAC

YAAAAS


----------



## Chrisjd

Dakotaspex said:


> So no, no real Dimarzios, .



That's simply ridiculous, in my opinion. Sorry, not trying to pick a fight with anyone. If i can get real duncans or EMGs on a sub $500 ltd or schecter, i should get the real deal on a $1500.00 ibanez. I can't believe Ibanez is still pulling this stunt at such a high price point.


----------



## Zerox8610

Guess who called the S7  lol

Beautiful but I preferred the 6 string version's inlays.

I'll definitely be considering one of these babies though.


----------



## Swyse

Chrisjd said:


> That's simply ridiculous, in my opinion. Sorry, not trying to pick a fight with anyone. If i can get real duncans or EMGs on a sub $500 ltd or schecter, i should get the real deal on a $1500.00 ibanez. I can't believe Ibanez is still pulling this stunt at such a high price point.



I can't believe you are complaining about it like you didn't expect it.


----------



## Santuzzo

H.O.L.Y. C.O.W. .... that S7 looks fine!!!!


----------



## Papaoneil

Fixed RGD Prestige, Ibanez wins NAMM


----------



## dres_x

Man I've always wanted a prestige S...but...they're so freaking expensive...I've got 2 golden era S series that cost me 400-500 each and they're amazing...but if I want something new and shiny it's going to cost 4x that :/ I wish there were some aftermarket S bodies so I can just build my own and not go poor XD ...S7 though...hot damn...


----------



## Xaios

Swyse said:


> I can't believe you are complaining about it like you didn't expect it.



I have to agree. There are some things in life that are simply a certainty.

1) Death
2) Taxes
3) Ibanez guitars have crappy pickups

Live with it.


----------



## Rojne

The S7 Prestige is probably the most interesting piece this year from Ibanez IMO,
taken too long time for them to put one out.. but, better late than never!

If I ever would consider getting myself a high-end 7 string it would be that S7!


----------



## Dakotaspex

Oh god. I was sold on the 2127FX.....until I saw the S prestige. 

FUCK MY LIFE I CAN'T CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE


----------



## dres_x

I'm really thinking of getting myself a 7 string this year...and I really like the S series body...are there any other S 7 strings aside from the iron label ones?


----------



## simonXsludge

That S7 will be mine. I'm gonna throw in a creme/zebra DiMarzio D Activator/Liquifire set.


----------



## Adrian-XI

That S7 is my wet dream. I will own one this year, and it will be AWESOME!


----------



## Dakotaspex

Chrisjd said:


> That's simply ridiculous, in my opinion. Sorry, not trying to pick a fight with anyone. If i can get real duncans or EMGs on a sub $500 ltd or schecter, i should get the real deal on a $1500.00 ibanez. I can't believe Ibanez is still pulling this stunt at such a high price point.



I kind of like that it comes with Ibby stocks. As lame as this sounds, the replacements always make such a drastic improvement that I get SO excited. It's weird haha.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Ok....Ibanez officially wins NAMM and it hasn't even happened yet


----------



## CloudAC

Some really epic guitars they're unveiling. My first purchase of the year will probably be the S8, then start eyeing up the RGD2127fx


----------



## zimbloth

The S7 Prestige will be a better sounding and playing guitar than the RGD2127FX, I pretty much guarantee it. Those on the fence, I would go with the S7. Just my experience with 'em.


----------



## CloudAC

It's mainly the trem that would hold me back (and the price, Im betting the S7 will be atleast £300 - £400 more expensive than the RGD) 

I already have a trem Ibanez 7 (RG827z) so id like a hardtail to experiment with tunings easer. If only the Tremol-no was available for Edge Zero trems...


----------



## Sepultorture

zimbloth said:


> The S7 Prestige will be a better sounding and playing guitar than the RGD2127FX, I pretty much guarantee it. Those on the fence, I would go with the S7. Just my experience with 'em.



why's that?


----------



## troyguitar

Skimmed through most of the 48 pages but I must have missed it: How does the 7-string JEM price compare to the 6-string?


----------



## Church2224

theV said:


> I believe a photo of this model in the catalogue was posted already so here it is in HQ:



Well, looks like there is another guitar I am going to get this year...

I thought I was done with Ibanez but then they came out with all of these beauties this year, good move Ibanez.


----------



## zimbloth

CloudAC said:


> It's mainly the trem that would hold me back (and the price, Im betting the S7 will be atleast £300 - £400 more expensive than the RGD)
> 
> I already have a trem Ibanez 7 (RG827z) so id like a hardtail to experiment with tunings easer. If only the Tremol-no was available for Edge Zero trems...



You could always just not use the trem, add a few more springs and just ignore it. Unless you change tunings frequently of course. I just think a mahogany S7 will sound better, and also DEFINITELY will have a thinner neck than the RGD7 which is one of their beefier ones (relatively).


----------



## 77zark77

zimbloth said:


> The S7 Prestige will be a better sounding and playing guitar than the RGD2127FX, I pretty much guarantee it..


 
experience ? feelings ? in which amp ?


----------



## zimbloth

Sepultorture said:


> why's that?



Because I owned two RGD2127Zs and it was my least favorite MIJ Ibanez ever. It just felt weird and didn't sound very good. It wasn't just my dislike for basswood either, as I have two basswood Ibanez 7s including a 27" scale one which sounded/played much better than that thing did. Just my take. I've played the 6-string version of this Saber 7 and it sounds/plays phenomenal. Hence my opinion that the S7>RGD. Just my take again, no offense intended.


----------



## simonXsludge

zimbloth said:


> Because I owned two RGD2127Zs and it was my least favorite MIJ Ibanez ever. It just felt weird and didn't sound very good. It wasn't just my dislike for basswood either, as I have two basswood Ibanez 7s including a 27" scale one which sounded/played much better than that thing did. Just my take. I've played the 6-string version of this Saber 7 and it sounds/plays phenomenal. Hence my opinion that the S7>RGD. Just my take again, no offense intended.


Funny, I had both guitars as well and my experience was the exact opposite. Even the stock PUs of the RGD7 were pretty good.


----------



## Chrisjd

zimbloth said:


> Because I owned two RGD2127Zs and it was my least favorite MIJ Ibanez ever. It just felt weird and didn't sound very good. It wasn't just my dislike for basswood either, as I have two basswood Ibanez 7s including a 27" scale one which sounded/played much better than that thing did. Just my take. I've played the 6-string version of this Saber 7 and it sounds/plays phenomenal. Hence my opinion that the S7>RGD. Just my take again, no offense intended.



Frankly, i am surprised they didn't make the RGD with mahogony. The people that buy the RGD's are going to be the rhythm monsters who want that fat, mean, chunky tone.

A lot of the S7 players will be wankers/shredders, and less concerned about the rhythm tone than their RGD brethren.


----------



## zimbloth

shitsøn;3355964 said:


> Funny, I had both guitars as well and my experience was the exact opposite. Even the stock PUs of the RGD7 were pretty good.



I dont know what to say, perhaps I got a dud those times. I am not saying anything is fact, just my experience. Based on said experience I'd trust the S7 Prestige over the RGD, but everyones experiences may vary. The RGD had a weird, bulkier neck shape, flimsy finish, and a dull, lifeless tone. Hopefully they've improved them by now, this was a few years ago when the RGD was first released. It was just a let down considering how much I love(d) my other Ibanez 7s.


----------



## simonXsludge

zimbloth said:


> I dont know what to say, perhaps I got a dud those times. I am not saying anything is fact, just my experience. Based on said experience I'd trust the S7 Prestige over the RGD, but everyones experiences may vary. The RGD had a weird, bulkier neck shape, flimsy finish, and a dull, lifeless tone. Hopefully they've improved them by now, this was a few years ago when the RGD was first released. It was just a let down considering how much I love(d) my other Ibanez 7s.


Yeah, maybe yours was a lemon. I got one out of the first run as well and regret letting it go until this day. I couldn't really bond with my S at all, which was a bummer, because I loved its looks so much. With that being said, I do want that Prestige S7 and the fixed RGD7. Both for different things.


----------



## a curry

theV said:


>



my poor wallet... i am going to have to buy this, the esp stef telecaster, and my black water co. build. i really hope there isnt any other guitars coming out like this this year.


----------



## CloudAC

zimbloth said:


> I dont know what to say, perhaps I got a dud those times. I am not saying anything is fact, just my experience. Based on said experience I'd trust the S7 Prestige over the RGD, but everyones experiences may vary. The RGD had a weird, bulkier neck shape, flimsy finish, and a dull, lifeless tone. Hopefully they've improved them by now, this was a few years ago when the RGD was first released. It was just a let down considering how much I love(d) my other Ibanez 7s.



I am going to have to agree with you on that, I got one of the first RGD2127z's when they released in the UK and in the short time I had it, after the honeymoon phase was over I started to have second thoughts. 

The finish is quite flimsy, but most Ibanez finishes are through my experience. The guitar however did feel rather dull and lifeless and didn't get that 'sync'd' feeling I got when I played my RG827z. Maybe a dud, maybe just preference. 

I was planning on giving it a second chance with the FX, but after hearing that the S7 is mahogany, I may give it a go first to see what it is like.  If I get the S7, I will just block the trem with wood. I will be changing tunings a lot. Unless it plays way better than my 827z, in which case that will become the tuning whore


----------



## Adam Of Angels

zimbloth said:


> Because I owned two RGD2127Zs and it was my least favorite MIJ Ibanez ever. It just felt weird and didn't sound very good. It wasn't just my dislike for basswood either, as I have two basswood Ibanez 7s including a 27" scale one which sounded/played much better than that thing did. Just my take. I've played the 6-string version of this Saber 7 and it sounds/plays phenomenal. Hence my opinion that the S7>RGD. Just my take again, no offense intended.




I've had three RGD2127's and they were all my least favorite Ibanez 7's I have ever played. I feel as though the fixed bridge version may be a different story, though.

However, the neck profile on them was the same as the 1527 profile, so unless the S7 Prestige is getting the rounder neck that the S7420 has, I suspect that it will have the same profile as the RGD.

However, if it DOES have the same profile as the S7420, there will be no contest - it will be the most comfortable Prestige 7 on the market.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Chrisjd said:


> Frankly, i am surprised they didn't make the RGD with mahogony. The people that buy the RGD's are going to be the rhythm monsters who want that fat, mean, chunky tone.
> 
> A lot of the S7 players will be wankers/shredders, and less concerned about the rhythm tone than their RGD brethren.




Mahogany does a lot more for lead than it does for heavy rhythm.


----------



## Chrisjd

Adam Of Angels said:


> Mahogany does a lot more for lead than it does for heavy rhythm.



I really notice more girth in my mahogany bodied guitars, and i am predominantly a rhythm player. It's a little darker, thicker tone but my high end still stays crisp.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Chrisjd said:


> I really notice more girth in my mahogany bodied guitars, and i am predominantly a rhythm player. It's a little darker, thicker tone but my high end still stays crisp.




Well, it definitely makes rhythms sound better to my tastes as well, but I think it has more of an improvement on lead tones.


----------



## Mr GriND

Link to the EU catalog are ... Music and co


----------



## simonXsludge

Mr GriND said:


> Link to the EU catalog are ... Music and co


For anyone who is panicking about some missing models after that, don't worry. More stuff is going to be added over the year.


----------



## Mr GriND

Bye RGA8 and no rg2228a gw production ? RG8 LEFT AVAILABLE (not for me) ! Any s7 in europe in brown quilt !


----------



## MrPfloyd

anyone know msrp of any of these? specifically the 7 string iceman?


----------



## ByronL

ectoshock said:


> I don't want to beat a dead horse with pricing complaints, but with the economy still as it is, the RG2228 went up another $100 this year? I do understand its a MIJ Prestige series, but come on. It's a beautiful piece, but getting a little difficult justifying $2200. I can only imagine what 2013 will bring pricing-wise for everything else. We get excited for things that are out of reasonable reach for most, but given a $400 budget model that needs $600 in upgrades? Even the Premium line, although a step up, still quite pricey and still may need pickups and possible hardware upgrades. Can we really not get a happy medium? Example - alder/mahogany body, maple neck, maple/rosewood board, name brand pickup and some quality hardware for about $1000 or less?
> 
> Irritating thing too is most of these prestige models aren't available to try out in most stores. If they are expecting people to make this hefty investment, don't we deserve to at least play it first? The online retailers (sweetwater in particular) are great, but you are still buying blind. Mom and Pop shops can't afford to keep any as inventory (understandable), and good old GC well we know what we will (or won't) find there.
> 
> I know I'll probably get some remarks back "Quit complaining and go get a schecter or esp, etc." but I've been a loyal Ibanez player for years. I want to support the company, but its getting more difficult when every year, seems like we're getting less and paying A LOT more. Maybe they'll prove me wrong though after NAMM. I hope so.



The Guitar Center near my area (in Santa Clara, CA) has two of the J. Custom guitars and some Presiges. There's also a used RGD2127 there as well with Seymour Duncan Blackouts. The price tags are quite hefty, but they're so good. I bought my used Prestige RG1527-RB from there as well. I guess on the bad side though is that for $3999 (the price of the J. Customs), I could probably get myself a custom guitar made.


----------



## Mr GriND

Maybe non defintive ! Apex2 still in production ? (In Europe).


----------



## I Voyager

Are the Iron Label models coming in white finishes, or no?


----------



## Mr GriND

Not on this catalogue ( mean, it's the european catalogue and maybe non defintive) Mention++ which are japan ! Only black rg8 ! TOBIN ABASI SIG ? Dated nov 2012 !!!


----------



## JPhoenix19

theV said:


> I believe a photo of this model in the catalogue was posted already so here it is in HQ:



That looks like a regular Gibraltar bridge to me...


----------



## BlackStar7

Looks like nothing we haven't seen yet unfortunately...


----------



## Swyse

There are a couple things that are new. Puush isn't working right now otherwise I'd show you. Asking alexandria's trashy sigs are in there. Also I haven't seen the JS2410 before now.
It says the Iron labels are 3pc maple bubinga maple. Excited to see the US catalog.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Anyone notice that on the prestiges it say "prestige fret edge treatment"? They must be doing the rounded edges on them as well now. 

Also the iron label S's have dimarzios. That's badass.


----------



## Santuzzo

There are already way more guitars that I want than I could possibly buy


----------



## Alex6534

Any of you's see this on Ola Englund's Facebook page? 

http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/543900_470237936368340_95336539_n.jpg


----------



## Chuck

Can anyone give me some news on the new 7421?


----------



## Santuzzo

Alex6534 said:


> Any of you's see this on Ola Englund's Facebook page?
> 
> http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/543900_470237936368340_95336539_n.jpg




no, but I saw the same very pic in this very thread some 3 or 4 pages back


----------



## Imalwayscold

So wait, what is the difference between a JEM and a Universe? Up untill now I was under the assumption it was the 6 & 7 string difference but that seems to have gone out of the window....


----------



## Xaios

Just thought of something hot. Take this...






Don't change anything, EXCEPT paint the body and the headstock the same "Sequoia Gold" color that EBMM used as their special edition color in 2008:






That would be so incredibly awesome...


----------



## JPhoenix19

Wtf double post...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Imalwayscold said:


> So wait, what is the difference between a JEM and a Universe? Up untill now I was under the assumption it was the 6 & 7 string difference but that seems to have gone out of the window....



Biggest difference is that the JEM will most likely be Alder.


----------



## dres_x

No new S premiums  Was hoping there would be a premium S7 too... :/


----------



## Chuck

dres_x said:


> No new S premiums  Was hoping there would be a premium S7 too... :/



But there is gonna be a Iron Label S7 with a fixed bridge


----------



## Pikka Bird

Arg, no lowered edges on the 7-string Gibraltar!!?


----------



## Xaios

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's a Prestige.


----------



## Xaios

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's a Prestige.



Bah, you caught me. 

Not used to having to deal with more than one line starting with "P." I do the same thing sometimes when differentiating between "J-Craft" and "J-Custom."


----------



## tbb529

I work at a mom and pop store, and we've got our 2013 catalog already, there's some really cool stuff on the way.

The only white Iron Labels are 6 strings unfortunately...


----------



## I Voyager

tbb529 said:


> The only white Iron Labels are 6 strings unfortunately...


----------



## Santuzzo

I'm certainly not complaining, but I was kind of secretly hoping, Ibanez would make a 7-string version of this:







Maybe next year 
(for this year they evoked already more than enough GAS for me)


----------



## The Griffinator

tbb529 said:


> The only white Iron Labels are 6 strings unfortunately...


 

Is there a white S in there?


----------



## pawel

Imalwayscold said:


> So wait, what is the difference between a JEM and a Universe? Up untill now I was under the assumption it was the 6 & 7 string difference but that seems to have gone out of the window....



Monkey grip


----------



## Jzbass25

Imalwayscold said:


> So wait, what is the difference between a JEM and a Universe? Up untill now I was under the assumption it was the 6 & 7 string difference but that seems to have gone out of the window....



Jem is usually alder, has the top 4 frets scalloped (I don't remember the uv's having them at least), has a monkey grip and lions claw and usually the vine inlay. The disappearing pyramids sort of became a UV thing after awhile.


----------



## ScarSymmetry

As expected, us lefties are doomed...start thinking about having lobotomy and learn playing right handed


----------



## jwade

I don't remember seeing this in the thread, and there's no way I'm going through 50 pages to check, so:

Hardtail Iron Label S7

&#12539;Nitro Wizard-7 3pc Maple/Bubinga neck 
&#12539;Mahogany body 
&#12539;Jumbo frets
&#12539;Bound rosewood fretboard
&#12539;Gibraltar Standard-7 bridge 
&#12539;Cosmo black hardware 
&#12539;DiMarzio® PAF® 7 pus






I'm not familiar with those pickups, but that is one seriously fine looking 7.


----------



## Swyse

jwade said:


> I'm not familiar with those pickups, but that is one seriously fine looking 7.



They come in the K7 and Apex 2. They are pretty solid in mahogany.


----------



## jwade

oh ok. they're decent for heavier shite then?


----------



## zimbloth

jwade said:


> oh ok. they're decent for heavier shite then?



The PAF7s are not very good. Very dry and bright, low output but not warm. Theyre passable but definitely should be replaced IMO.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Now THAT is something I want. 
Ibanez will have my money.


----------



## jwade

zimbloth said:


> The PAF7s are not very good. Very dry and bright, low output but not warm. Theyre passable but definitely should be replaced IMO.



White D-Activators would probably look nice in there anyway


----------



## zimbloth

jwade said:


> White D-Activators would probably look nice in there anyway



Yeah but D-Activators sound kind of bland to me. Really thin on the high-end, not much character. I like the Blaze, Evolution 7, Crunch Lab better in terms of DiMarzios. Obviously as a BKP fan, my choice for my S7 Prestige will probably be the Black Dogs or perhaps the Blackhawks.


----------



## tedtan

The European catalog linked to a couple of pages back confirms the 7 string Jem has an alder body.


----------



## Syriel

That Prestige S series will be mine.

Oh yes it will be mine.


----------



## Watty

jwade said:


> _Iron Label 7_



Is it just me, or does that logo look off when it's that large an unaccompanied by a prefix?


----------



## Dabo Fett

prestige s7 or premium green dot...prestige s7 or premium green dot... damn you wallet! why cant i get both!


----------



## Tereon

Wait, in that european catalog, all the models that were named differently in the US and the EU, like RG927 and RG827, are now listed under their US name. Does that mean Ibanez will stop this whole thing and sell exactly the same models in the US and the EU?


----------



## mr_rainmaker

wow 50 pages already.


----------



## jwade

zimbloth said:


> Yeah but D-Activators sound kind of bland to me. Really thin on the high-end, not much character. I like the Blaze, Evolution 7, Crunch Lab better in terms of DiMarzios. Obviously as a BKP fan, my choice for my S7 Prestige will probably be the Black Dogs or perhaps the Blackhawks.



I think I'd try the Black Dogs, based on the writeup. Plus, they be purty.


----------



## Dabo Fett

Does anyone know if these guitars have the zps system?


----------



## rockstarazuri

How much more expensive will the S7 Prestige be compared to the s5470?


----------



## JPhoenix19

zimbloth said:


> The PAF7s are not very good. Very dry and bright, low output but not warm. Theyre passable but definitely should be replaced IMO.



My experience with them was quite different. I also played them in a basswood-bodied RG7321.  They were quite warm and 'juicy' to me.


----------



## Sepultorture

Dabo Fett said:


> Does anyone know if these guitars have the zps system?



download the European catalog, should tell you what you want to know about that


----------



## zimbloth

rockstarazuri said:


> How much more expensive will the S7 Prestige be compared to the s5470?



$100 more.


----------



## MetalBuddah

mr_rainmaker said:


> wow 50 pages already.



Imagine how it will be when NAMM hits. I am guessing....over 100


----------



## Chuck

Man, that Iron Label S7 sure looks nice, but I really want something I can put a pickguard on

Edit: Downloaded the EU catalog, damnit I was really hoping the 7321 replacement came with passives, but no, instead EMG 707's

They should let you pick either the EMG's or DiMarzio's in the Iron Label series IMO


----------



## MetalBuddah

ewwwwww why does Asking Alexandria get sigs?????


----------



## Chuck

Good question, but a better question is, why do they have 6's? They never play anything but the bottom 2 or 3 strings


----------



## BoredomKills

*watches helplessly as this thread turns into an Asking Alexandria hate thread*


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Damn, ibanez has been pretty good about not giving scenecore kids sigs in the past but i guess this was bound to happen


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MetalBuddah said:


> ewwwwww why does Asking Alexandria get sigs?????



They sell records. 

I'm not a fan myself but that's what merits a signature model after all.


----------



## Dabo Fett

blehhhhh the stupid catalog wont open right! damn yous, winzip!


----------



## leonardo7

Dabo Fett said:


> blehhhhh the stupid catalog wont open right! damn yous, winzip!



How do you find the link? I didnt see it in this thread. Did I miss it?

I googled "2013 Ibanez Europe catalog" and nothing came up


----------



## LordHar

Even if this isn't the complete 2013 offering in the catalog, Ibanez is killing it this year. So many new (good) models!


----------



## LordHar

leonardo7 said:


> How do you find the link? I didnt see it in this thread. Did I miss it?
> 
> I googled "2013 Ibanez Europe catalog" and nothing came up



Music and co


----------



## RevDrucifer

Jzbass25 said:


> Jem is usually alder, has the top 4 frets scalloped (I don't remember the uv's having them at least), has a monkey grip and lions claw and usually the vine inlay. The disappearing pyramids sort of became a UV thing after awhile.



The 7VWH is the only one that's made of alder, all the rest (aside from the acrylic JEM20) have been basswood. And you're right about the UV's and no-scalloped frets. Really, once the AANJ came out they weren't needed, a few JEM's have been released without the scallops since, but it's still a mainstay.

Surprised they put a Blaze in the new JEM 7-string instead of an Evo-7. 

Wonder if Vai will ignore the new JEM 7 like he has every other model they've released in the last 20 years.


----------



## Jzbass25

Okay so the premium JS and the Orange JS have my attention as well... So basically I want a jem7v7wh, jem7vwh, jem77fp2, js24p, js2410 and also possibly the rg721rw... anyone want to give me a high paying job? haha


----------



## leonardo7

LordHar said:


> Music and co



Thanks but that is the most retarded file Ive ever experienced. I cant view it


----------



## Santuzzo

leonardo7 said:


> Thanks but that is the most retarded file Ive ever experienced. I cant view it



It's a compressed .rar file, nothing retarded about that.
You need to un-zip it first, then it's a regular pdf file.


----------



## leonardo7

Santuzzo said:


> It's a compressed .rar file, nothing retarded about that.
> You need to un-zip it first, then it's a regular pdf file.



I click the link
I click on catalog
I click yes to translate
It downloads file
Then it says &#8220;Catalogue2013B2B.rar&#8221; may be an application. It was downloaded from the Internet and will be opened by Google Chrome. Are you sure you want to open it?
I click on "open" and get the previous question again
I click on "open" and get the same question again and again, and again

I give up. I guess Im just not that good with computers


----------



## Jzbass25

you have to extract .rar files first.


----------



## Santuzzo

leonardo7 said:


> I click the link
> I click on catalog
> I click yes to translate
> It downloads file
> Then it says &#8220;Catalogue2013B2B.rar&#8221; may be an application. It was downloaded from the Internet and will be opened by Google Chrome. Are you sure you want to open it?
> I click on "open" and get the previous question again
> I click on "open" and get the same question again and again, and again
> 
> I give up. I guess Im just not that good with computers



Yes, download it, but you can't just open it, first just download it onto your desktop for example.
Then you need something like winRAR or 7-zip to un-compress/un-zip the file, after that you can open it with the Acrobat reader.


----------



## leonardo7

Jzbass25 said:


> you have to extract .rar files first.



What is the recommended way to do this on a Macbook pro?

Edit: I will look into those recommended above.


----------



## Santuzzo

leonardo7 said:


> What is the recommended way to do this on a Macbook pro?
> 
> Edit: I will look into those recommended above.



someone posted this on Jemsite:



> Free converter for Mac to open a .rar file:
> UnRarX - Mac OS X RAR Extraction Utility


----------



## dschonn

UnRar ftw 

also thanks a lot for the link! the catalogue looks sweet!


----------



## leonardo7

Santuzzo said:


> someone posted this on Jemsite:





dschonn said:


> UnRar ftw
> 
> also thanks a lot for the link! the catalogue looks sweet!



That was a trip trying to figure it out but I managed. Thanks guys. So you guys dont get the Abasi model in Europe?


----------



## Lorcan Ward




----------



## dschonn

leonardo7 said:


> That was a trip trying to figure it out but I managed. Thanks guys. So you guys dont get the Abasi model in Europe?



I just realised: "Wait, why isn´t the Tosin model in there"
If you´re right by this assumption i´m gonna be a sad panda 
Although it probably does not fit my budget anyways  YAY!


----------



## Lilarcor

Seems so. And no S7 Prestige. But as Shitson said they're gonna add some other models to the EU line-up (as they've always done) so who knows.
But with Skervesen's and Blackkat's turn around times and quality it's hard to justify buying a Prestige for about the same amount of money, considering that the quality will likely be comparable at best.


----------



## Angus Clark

Was very much expecting the Jem 7 to have the Evolution 7 in the bridge to make it more 'Jem' and less 'Universe'. Regardless, the Jem looks SO much better as a 7.... WANT!


----------



## LordHar

No Iceman 7 also in this catalog....


----------



## narad

And, perhaps this is common, but there are no j-customs in the catalog. Give me j-custom 7s without the vine inlay!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Angus Clark said:


> Was very much expecting the Jem 7 to have the Evolution 7 in the bridge to make it more 'Jem' and less 'Universe'. Regardless, the Jem looks SO much better as a 7.... WANT!



Yeah that would have made a lot more sense although I think the EVO 7s are much more suited to Mahogany bodys. Fingers crossed for a 7 string version of the Gravity Storm set. If not then you can still custom order any dimarzio and Bareknuckle in white with gold screws.


----------



## khobi64

god bless ibanez 2013...


----------



## dschonn

does anybody have an explanation for the (at least bigger than small) differences between the europe and us line up?
do the companies think that the two markets and/or tastes of the guitar players are so different?


----------



## Mr GriND

ICEMAN SEVEN ON PAGE 2, BUT NOT LISTED ! It's reseller catalogue, i think (with separate price list) ! Official ? Later ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I hate Asking Alexandria as much as the next guy...

But more FR guitars = awesome. And I think it actually looks cool.

The ARZ one looks hideous with the smoke graphic, though.

The Mike D'Antonio sig Destroyer bass looks awesome, too.


----------



## Rojne

The Asking Alexandria sig's looks super cheap! haha


----------



## timbucktu123

Rojne said:


> The Asking Alexandria sig's looks super cheap! haha



if you look at the specs i thinks that kinda the intention. Those guitars are gunna be marketed to teens who dont have alot of money and thus will be made more affordable to increase sales


----------



## Rook

Watty said:


> Is it just me, or does that logo look off when it's that large an unaccompanied by a prefix?



I really like that!


----------



## RuffeDK

RG927FXQM


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

This photo... Dat S,mmmmm


----------



## zimbloth

The Blaze pickup is actually perfectly suited for alder, as my Apex100 proves. Only guitar I have that I didn't put BKP's in the bridge (did replace the blaze sc in the neck with a BKP Trilogy). The Jem7V7 will sound awesome and thank goodness it doesn't have the Evo pickups. Way too harsh and thin for alder. Blaze sounds 100x better in alder than basswood IMO.


----------



## Angus Clark

No haha, I wasn't a fan of the Evolution in a JEM I once tried; I'm a far greater fan of the Blaze, at least in basswood. I'm glad of the choice they made, it just seemed a bit odd of Ibanez not to go with the more 'JEM' pickup.


----------



## Dabo Fett

So having never played a prestige, I'm hoping someone on here can help me out. I absolutely love my premium rg927 neck shape, it's perfect. But to my understanding its a little fatter and less flat that the prestige 7 string necks, any truth to that? The only 7 string s's I've played seemed to have very bulky shoulders, but that may have been due to it being a flatter profile I guess. If the prestiges are rounder like the premium 7 string neck, I may flip from green dot to s7


----------



## CloudAC

It kind of worries me the Prestige S7 isnt in that EU catalogue. Hopefully it will end up this way too, I don't want another RG1527M incident...


----------



## 77zark77

yummmmy !


----------



## Jzbass25

What the heck is "ultralite tremolo arm" is it a new arm for the edges or just the same stuff we've had since the 80s?


----------



## NeglectedField

I wouldn't be buying one because I'm no sweep-picker etc etc, but they made a damn wise move there.


----------



## Rojne

timbucktu123 said:


> if you look at the specs i thinks that kinda the intention. Those guitars are gunna be marketed to teens who dont have alot of money and thus will be made more affordable to increase sales



Well, IMHO I think a sig' should have better specs and be suited to a bigger spectrum than kids (if it's THAT kind of a signature instrument).. 
but then again, as always, it's the dudes name on the guitar who decides how it's going to be and I could care less!


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Anybody have pics of this AA signature? I can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Rojne said:


> Well, IMHO I think a sig' should have better specs and be suited to a bigger spectrum than kids



You don't seem to know Asking Alexandria's audience.


----------



## Evil Weasel

MythicSquirrel said:


> Anybody have pics of this AA signature? I can't seem to find them anywhere.


In the Ibanez Europe catalogue. Ibanez can give sigs to whoever they want, I just find it a bit strange they gave them to a band who haven't been around very long and they don't even sell that many records do they? Actually wikipedia says their 2nd album reached number 9 on billboard 200. What the hell? They aren't event that popular in the UK and they are from here! It reached 98 on the UK album chart. I am sure their are plenty of bands who sell more records and have a bigger profile than AA who don't have sigs though. 

Seriously, are Asking Alexandria really that popular in the US?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dammit, I just noticed the Ben Bruce sig has a faint Union Jack graphic on it...

There goes my GAS.

Oh well, there's always the FR320.


----------



## Evil Weasel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dammit, I just noticed the Ben Bruce sig has a faint Union Jack graphic on it...
> 
> There goes my GAS.
> 
> Oh well, there's always the FR320.


Yeah bar that I may have been interested. I like the FR models too but the scratchplate puts me off a bit. Having said that I prefer them over the union jack graphic!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Evil Weasel said:


> Yeah bar that I may have been interested. I like the FR models too but the scratchplate puts me off a bit. Having said that I prefer them over the union jack graphic!



Both of those guitars could have been killer if they dropped the graphic. A grey burst FR and a single pickup ARZ? Fucking sign me up.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I actually sorta like the union jack graphic.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I live in a world where Asking fucking Alexandria have signature instruments.


----------



## Don Vito

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I live in a world where Asking fucking Alexandria have signature instruments.


ikr

Attack Attack!'s Andrew Whiting deserves a sig model way more. Asking Alexandria just copied all of AA!'s original trancecore ideas and stellar musicianship.


----------



## Ghoul-7

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I live in a world where Asking fucking Alexandria have signature instruments.



If that's the price we got to pay for an 8 string S series, im willing to pay it!


----------



## Draceius

kennedyblake said:


> ikr
> 
> Attack Attack!'s Andrew Whiting deserves a sig model way more. Asking Alexandria just copied all of AA!'s original trancecore ideas and stellar musicianship.



I really can't tell if that's sarcasm or not. Attack attack and stellar musicianship in the same sentence...


----------



## leonardo7

Giving a band sigs is not based upon how pleasing the band is to listen to musically, its about business. 

I just listened to Asking Alexandria for the first time just now. They are without question some of the most unpleasing shitty music and vocals I have ever listened to. They fucking SUCK!!!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Let's not turn this into a crapcore hate-fest. While I find it appalling that these donks got sigs, I actually sorta like the Ben Bruce one, it looks kinda cool to me. I'd buy it. Like their music or not, they are interesting signatures.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Evil Weasel said:


> In the Ibanez Europe catalogue. Ibanez can give sigs to whoever they want, I just find it a bit strange they gave them to a band who haven't been around very long and they don't even sell that many records do they? Actually wikipedia says their 2nd album reached number 9 on billboard 200. What the hell? They aren't event that popular in the UK and they are from here! It reached 98 on the UK album chart. I am sure their are plenty of bands who sell more records and have a bigger profile than AA who don't have sigs though.
> 
> Seriously, are Asking Alexandria really that popular in the US?



They're pretty big in the North America, I saw them live in November and it was probably sold out.
On the topic of the signatures though they're really nothing special.


----------



## leonardo7

MythicSquirrel said:


> They're pretty big in the North America, I saw them live in November and it was probably sold out.
> On the topic of the signatures though they're really nothing special.



Within ten years their fanbase will grow up and realize how ridiculous they were for listening to them. Happens with every generation. They will not stand the test of time doing what they do now.


----------



## Don Vito

Draceius said:


> I really can't tell if that's sarcasm or not. Attack attack and stellar musicianship in the same sentence...


Dude, listen to their song "Stick Stickly". The song slaps the listener in the face with an instant breakdown, evolving into an atmospheric black metal riff with eerie and haunting keyboards on top, then goes straight into an autotuned pop punk chorus.


Stellar musicianship is an understatement. I should have used "progressive and daring", or "pushing the boundaries of what we call music".


----------



## skisgaar

leonardo7 said:


> I just listened to Asking Alexandria for the first time just now. They are without question some of the most unpleasing shitty music and *vocals* I have ever listened to. They fucking SUCK!!!



While the rest of the band suck, I will not stipulate to saying that Danny Worsnop's vocals suck/is a bad vocalist. At least not now anyway. 



Excuse my interruption, but can we stay OT now?


----------



## leonardo7

kennedyblake said:


> Dude, listen to their song "Stick Stickly". The song slaps the listener in the face with an instant breakdown, evolving into an atmospheric black metal riff with eerie and haunting keyboards on top, then goes straight into an autotuned pop punk chorus.
> 
> 
> Stellar musicianship is an understatement. I should have used "progressive and daring", or "pushing the boundaries of what we call music".




Some of the most simplistically stupid boring riffs, obnoxious music and most annoying screamo crap and auto tuned vocals Ive ever heard! Attack Attack fucking SUCKS!


----------



## will_shred

theV said:


>


----------



## drezdin

wow the S7!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

kennedyblake said:


> Dude, listen to their song "Stick Stickly". The song slaps the listener in the face with an instant breakdown, evolving into an atmospheric black metal riff with eerie and haunting keyboards on top, then goes straight into an autotuned pop punk chorus.
> 
> 
> Stellar musicianship is an understatement. I should have used "progressive and daring", or "pushing the boundaries of what we call music".



10/10
Successful troll is successful.


----------



## Chuck

Despite all the awesomeness from Ibanez this year... all I wanted is a simple fixed bridge 7 string that comes with passives, has a flat top to put a pickguard on and won't cost me more than 7-800, but no they can't

they ALMOST had it with the Iron Label 7, but of course, it must come with EMG's

looks like I'll keep looking for a 7421/7621 or just get a 7321


----------



## Don Vito

Misery Theory said:


> Despite all the awesomeness from Ibanez this year... all I wanted is a simple fixed bridge 7 string that comes with passives, has a flat top to put a pickguard on and won't cost me more than 7-800, but no they can't
> 
> they ALMOST had it with the Iron Label 7, but of course, it must come with EMG's
> 
> looks like I'll keep looking for a 7421/7621 or just get a 7321


I'm so very sad for you. Expect many flowers in the mail.


----------



## zimbloth

Misery Theory said:


> Despite all the awesomeness from Ibanez this year... all I wanted is a simple fixed bridge 7 string that comes with passives, has a flat top to put a pickguard on and won't cost me more than 7-800, but no they can't
> 
> they ALMOST had it with the Iron Label 7, but of course, it must come with EMG's
> 
> looks like I'll keep looking for a 7421/7621 or just get a 7321



Plenty of new models cover that: RG7421BK. RG7421WH. Iceman 7. Also the RG927QMF, which is a bit more than $800 but prices are never set in stone. Also the Apex II. Plenty of options man, cool down on that misery there.

Also its not hard to take out EMGs and install passives, many methods.


----------



## Chuck

zimbloth said:


> Plenty of new models cover that: RG7421BK. RG7421WH. Iceman 7. Also the RG927QMF, which is a bit more than $800 but prices are never set in stone. Also the Apex II. Plenty of options man, cool down on that misery there.
> 
> Also its not hard to take out EMGs and install passives, many methods.



Heheh, I was hoping to see you answer to my misery lol

But no way 7421 in white? What is the price point? if I may ask

And yes I know its no hard to swap actives to passives, but I would prefer to not have to get pickup rings and all that, just an aesthetic preference

And one last question, if I could, will the new 7421 be nicer than the 7321? Or will it just be a direct replacement?


----------



## Don Vito

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 10/10
> Successful troll is successful.


I'm not trolling, I've wanted AA!'s chops to be recognized for a long time. I really don't care for their music, but why do all of these other knockoff bands get signature guitars and steady lineups, while AA! is forced into the gutters?

proof? check my post in the ESP 2012 thread
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/183608-new-esps-2012-a-4.html


----------



## Deadfall

That Iceman 7 has me checking the bank account. Wife is gonna be infuriated lol. Gonna just hide the money now and tell her I won it in a raffle haha.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

RG7421wh, eh? Nice.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## prashanthan

Misery Theory said:


> Heheh, I was hoping to see you answer to my misery lol
> 
> But no way 7421 in white? What is the price point? if I may ask
> 
> And yes I know its no hard to swap actives to passives, but I would prefer to not have to get pickup rings and all that, just an aesthetic preference
> 
> And one last question, if I could, will the new 7421 be nicer than the 7321? Or will it just be a direct replacement?



If you're putting a pickguard on anyway, you could get the Iron Label, gut it and swap it with a passive set? Or the new Ibanez Premium 7 string fixed bridge?

Anyway, I'm stupidly excited about all these new models. Ibanez have done brilliantly this year, I don't even care about them giving Asking Alexandria signature models (hell, I actually quite like the FR). Anyone who's interested in a kidney in exchange for an Iceman 7, get in touch...

EDIT: ninja'd badly. Dammit.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Misery Theory said:


> Despite all the awesomeness from Ibanez this year... all I wanted is a simple fixed bridge 7 string that comes with passives, has a flat top to put a pickguard on and won't cost me more than 7-800, but no they can't
> 
> they ALMOST had it with the Iron Label 7, but of course, it must come with EMG's
> 
> looks like I'll keep looking for a 7421/7621 or just get a 7321




If you're putting a pickguard on it, the EMG routes don't matter


----------



## Chuck

prashanthan said:


> If you're putting a pickguard on anyway, you could get the Iron Label, gut it and swap it with a passive set? Or the new Ibanez Premium 7 string fixed bridge?



Aww shot, I didnt even think of that, good point brother.

@ Zimbloth - can you hint us at what price point and what the Iron Label series will be? I know obviously the price will depend on the guitar, but as a series (in terms of quality) is above the regular RG's and below the Premiums? that's what I think as far as I can tell


----------



## Chuck

Adam Of Angels said:


> If you're putting a pickguard on it, the EMG routes don't matter



Yeah I totally forgot about that lol


----------



## Loomer

Evil Weasel said:


> In the Ibanez Europe catalogue. Ibanez can give sigs to whoever they want, I just find it a bit strange they gave them to a band who haven't been around very long and they don't even sell that many records do they? Actually wikipedia says their 2nd album reached number 9 on billboard 200. What the hell? They aren't event that popular in the UK and they are from here! It reached 98 on the UK album chart. I am sure their are plenty of bands who sell more records and have a bigger profile than AA who don't have sigs though.
> 
> Seriously, are Asking Alexandria really that popular in the US?



Really digging the bottom one, although it'll some stickers to cover up that Essex Girl's Lower Back Tattoo someone spilled all over it.


----------



## Don Vito

Single hum guitars are always welcome. I suppose you could have it refinished.


----------



## s2k9k

7 strings with Tight End's..... ABOUT F'ING TIME!  Loving that RGD


----------



## GiantBaba

kennedyblake said:


> Single hum guitars are always welcome. I suppose you could have it refinished.



I was thinking more along the lines of one of those vinyl wraps. Might be more cost effective.


----------



## BlindingLight7

s2k9k said:


> 7 strings with Tight End's..... ABOUT F'ING TIME!  Loving that RGD


That's not a tight end...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BlindingLight7 said:


> That's not a tight end...



The RG Premium and RGD-FX Prestige have Tight End bridges


----------



## sell2792

Those are god aweful and tacky.


----------



## Jake

Misery Theory said:


> Aww shot, I didnt even think of that, good point brother.
> 
> @ Zimbloth - can you hint us at what price point and what the Iron Label series will be? I know obviously the price will depend on the guitar, but as a series (in terms of quality) is above the regular RG's and below the Premiums? that's what I think as far as I can tell


I heard $699 range, but my source could be wrong. I want to hope for 5-600 range but probably unlikely


----------



## JPhoenix19

As I look more closely, I see the Iron Label 8-string has no binding on the neck.  Cool. I may just have to pick up that there 8-string, or the 7-string S. 

Or to save up and get the RGD2127FX and have my RGD7421 as a backup?


----------



## Metal_Maniac

Wow had so many pages to go through to catch up!

Euro Catalog:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/j71znyj3v9lm62s/Ibanez2013CAT_catalog_EU_low_high.pdf


----------



## ImNotAhab

jwade said:


> I don't remember seeing this in the thread, and there's no way I'm going through 50 pages to check, so:
> 
> Hardtail Iron Label S7
> 
> &#12539;Nitro Wizard-7 3pc Maple/Bubinga neck
> &#12539;Mahogany body
> &#12539;Jumbo frets
> &#12539;Bound rosewood fretboard
> &#12539;Gibraltar Standard-7 bridge
> &#12539;Cosmo black hardware
> &#12539;DiMarzio® PAF® 7 pus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with those pickups, but that is one seriously fine looking 7.


----------



## Mordacain

BlindingLight7 said:


> That's not a tight end...



The RGD2127FX is absolutely a Tight-End (R, in fact)


----------



## Valnob

Evil Weasel said:


>



They could have made some sweet guitars, like a sig/copy of their custom ones but they went for some shity graphic designs...

any idea of the pickups ?


----------



## jbard

I'm in Tokyo and snagged a 2727... NGD thread when I get home.

Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## IbanezFred

So whats up with Misery Signal's new stuff?


----------



## Santuzzo

jbard said:


> I'm in Tokyo and snagged a 2727... NGD thread when I get home.
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen...



 

You, sir, the the absolute right thing. Congrats!

Out of all the new Ibanez guitars that are coming, the RG2727 is by far the one I'm GASing the hardest for.


----------



## rockstarazuri

That's in Ochanomizu's Kurosawa? You bought from the store with the worst customer service in all of Tokyo... I hate that store.

Last time I was there they wanted to squeeze every penny off me and being judgmental of what I can and can't afoord to buy :/


----------



## Chuck

IbanezFred said:


> So whats up with Misery Signal's new stuff?



Wait what??


----------



## Don Vito

rockstarazuri said:


> That's in Ochanomizu's Kurosawa? You bought from the store with the worst customer service in all of Tokyo... I hate that store.
> 
> Last time I was there they wanted to squeeze every penny off me and being judgmental of what I can and can't afoord to buy :/


Not surprising.

They have fucking Deans everywhere.


----------



## JoeyBTL

I just looked through the catalog and I've gotta say I'm still disappointed with Ibanez. I really do think its great that they are coming out with soooo much new stuff this year and it really is great. Even though I wouldn't buy them the Jem 7 is sex and I think the green dot is cool (even though I don't like the idea of a cheap reissue). But the reason I'm not happy is because after all the new (cheaper, sub $1k) guitars they are releasing, there is barely anything new with the RG Prestige line. I know theres some thing missing from the EU catalog but still. I dont get it.


----------



## Chuck

There was a lot of new Presige RG's


----------



## jbard

rockstarazuri said:


> That's in Ochanomizu's Kurosawa? You bought from the store with the worst customer service in all of Tokyo... I hate that store.
> 
> Last time I was there they wanted to squeeze every penny off me and being judgmental of what I can and can't afoord to buy :/



I think it was Kurosawa. I lucked out then... I got it for under the normal web price and with a hardshell case and gig bag. It was the only 2727 in Ochanomizu I could find... I'm pretty sure I hit every shop. The guy I worked with was very nice, so not sure. They couldn't have had it long, since the inspection sticker was marked two months ago.



kennedyblake said:


> Not surprising.
> 
> They have fucking Deans everywhere.



What you don't see is that I'm playing through a Diezel and the other side is all ESP custom shops and original series at insanely nice prices mixed in with j-custom and prestige Ibanez...


----------



## rockstarazuri

I never fail to have a rude staff serve me every time I'm there. Never going there again. Bad staff before sales = bad after sales service


----------



## Don Vito

jbard said:


> What you don't see is that I'm playing through a Diezel and the other side is all ESP custom shops and original series at insanely nice prices mixed in with j-custom and prestige Ibanez...


cool


----------



## Chuck

Weird looks like a cool shop


----------



## JoeyBTL

Misery Theory said:


> There was a lot of new Presige RG's



A lot? Theres 3 from what I can see and 2 of them are black with EMGs and one is black with a pickguard. Oh and the 2228M but I'm not talking about 8 strings. Which isn't even really a new model anyway. Just color and fretboard wood.

They're really going out there.


----------



## Swyse

JoeyBTL said:


> A lot? Theres 3 from what I can see and 2 of them are black with EMGs and one is black with a pickguard. Oh and the 2228M but I'm not talking about 8 strings. Which isn't even really a new model anyway. Just color and fretboard wood.
> 
> They're really going out there.



If different specs aren't a new model then Ibanez hasn't come out with a new RG in 26 years.


----------



## Chuck

This ^


----------



## Syriel

rockstarazuri said:


> That's in Ochanomizu's Kurosawa? You bought from the store with the worst customer service in all of Tokyo... I hate that store.
> 
> Last time I was there they wanted to squeeze every penny off me and being judgmental of what I can and can't afoord to buy :/



What, my experience is the exact opposite. They threw in a Cruz Tools tool kit, a solid gig bag and one of those cheap ibanez straps along when I bought my RGD2127z. 

Maybe because I was serviced by the manager himself. 

I did have a bad experience with Mwoit before though, we asked if we could try out the S series 7 string only to be greeted by a "no try".


----------



## Xaios

jbard said:


> I'm in Tokyo and snagged a 2727... NGD thread when I get home.
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen...



I hate you so much. 

But I looooove that guitar.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Swyse said:


> If different specs aren't a new model then Ibanez hasn't come out with a new RG in 26 years.



I'm pretty sure you know what I meant. But nvm. What am I saying? As long I was black, black or black then Ibanez is doing a fantastic job! But maybe I want white with a maple fretboard. I can just get the 2228M. Its an 8 string and I only play 6s or 7s but whatever, it covers evvvverything!


----------



## Chuck

Could you whine more? If you want a white superstrat with 6 or 7 string and a maple board then go to a custom shop. 

Or get a 6 or 7 in white and swap out the neck


----------



## simonXsludge

I'm quite curious about those 3-piece maple/bubinga "Nitro" Wizard necks on the Iron Label series.


----------



## Swyse

JoeyBTL said:


> I'm pretty sure you know what I meant. But nvm. What am I saying? As long I was black, black or black then Ibanez is doing a fantastic job! But maybe I want white with a maple fretboard. I can just get the 2228M. Its an 8 string and I only play 6s or 7s but whatever, it covers evvvverything!


RG2550 of years past?



shitsøn;3357934 said:


> I'm quite curious about those 3-piece maple/bubinga "Nitro" Wizard necks on the Iron Label series.



Those sure sound like a good thing. It sounds like I should anticipate it being thing and awesome, but I feel like I'm bound to be disappointed.


----------



## Matt_D_

zimbloth said:


> I dont know what to say, perhaps I got a dud those times. I am not saying anything is fact, just my experience. Based on said experience I'd trust the S7 Prestige over the RGD, but everyones experiences may vary. The RGD had a weird, bulkier neck shape, flimsy finish, and a dull, lifeless tone. Hopefully they've improved them by now, this was a few years ago when the RGD was first released. It was just a let down considering how much I love(d) my other Ibanez 7s.



they havent fixed the "chip if you look at it badly" finish, but mine is the best guitar i've ever played. just need some new pickups for it  maybe i got lucky?!

the 2727 looks amazeballs too. i need to win the lotto ...


----------



## Chuck

shitsøn;3357934 said:


> I'm quite curious about those 3-piece maple/bubinga "Nitro" Wizard necks on the Iron Label series.



Yeah, aren't they treated in some way to resist humidity and climate changes and what not?


----------



## sell2792

IbanezFred said:


> So whats up with Misery Signal's new stuff?



Whaaaat?


----------



## Sephiroth952

Misery Theory said:


> Could you whine more? If you want a white superstrat with 6 or 7 string and a maple board then go to a custom shop.


Well Ibanez has had the white maple boarded six covered for like the past 3-4 years. 

http://resources.ibanez.com/resourc...banez/web/ProductMainZoom/test/RG3550MZGW.jpg


----------



## JosephAOI

Alright, since no one else will, I'll say it myself.

Where the _FUCK_ are the 7 string acoustics, Ibanez?


----------



## Swyse

JosephAOI said:


> Alright, since no one else will, I'll say it myself.
> 
> Where the _FUCK_ are the 7 string acoustics, Ibanez?



They probably didn't sell well the first time. Of all the members here, I don't think the majority of them play acoustic actively enough for ibanez to make enough of a return for their efforts.


----------



## zimbloth

Acoustics have huge-ass beefy necks as is, I cant imagine adding another string to it and it being enjoyable to play. Personally I like the idea of a baritone acoustic better. Some companies make 27" scale baritone acoustics tuned to B that play AND sound good.


----------



## troyguitar

zimbloth said:


> Acoustics have huge-ass beefy necks as is, I cant imagine adding another string to it and it being enjoyable to play. Personally I like the idea of a baritone acoustic better. Some companies make 27" scale baritone acoustics tuned to B that play AND sound good.



Ibanez make some acoustics with electric-sized necks. That's what should be done for a 7-string acoustic as well.


----------



## jwade

I don't see how it'd be a problem to make a regular acoustic 7, since there are many classical/nylon/Spanish/Russian acoustics with 7 strings.


----------



## tedtan

The problem isn't in making a 7-string acoustic, its more along the lines of "will enough people buy it to cover the costs of making it?"


----------



## InfinityCollision

zimbloth said:


> Acoustics have huge-ass beefy necks as is, I cant imagine adding another string to it and it being enjoyable to play. Personally I like the idea of a baritone acoustic better. Some companies make 27" scale baritone acoustics tuned to B that play AND sound good.



Classical necks, let alone classical seven-string necks, are noticeably wider than either electric or acoustic necks yet can still be quite comfortable to play across their entire width. No reason to believe that an acoustic seven neck _must_ be excessively beefy. As for baritone vs seven, there are certainly reasons to prefer the additional string. Not to everyone's taste, but that's music for you. It's just a pity that there isn't enough interest to gain traction for production models.


----------



## Chuck

I would absolutely buy a 7 string acoustic, have actually been looking for one recently. Only current production model I could find was some silly Dean...


----------



## Adam Of Angels

zimbloth said:


> Acoustics have huge-ass beefy necks as is, I cant imagine adding another string to it and it being enjoyable to play. Personally I like the idea of a baritone acoustic better. Some companies make 27" scale baritone acoustics tuned to B that play AND sound good.




Taylor necks are not big in any way. I can think of several other brands that make thin necked acoustics as well.


----------



## Chuck

Alvarez, Seagull, Martin ^


----------



## Mr GriND

Maybe 8 string archtops are welcome too .... Dreaming ...


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Just saw a picture of the new Prestige S7. My reaction to the finish:


----------



## Fat-Elf

zimbloth said:


> Acoustics have huge-ass beefy necks as is, I cant imagine adding another string to it and it being enjoyable to play. Personally I like the idea of a baritone acoustic better. Some companies make 27" scale baritone acoustics tuned to B that play AND sound good.



I don't know what you have played but my *Ibanez* acoustic have thinner neck than my Telecaster.


----------



## narad

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Just saw a picture of the new Prestige S7. My reaction to the finish:



Likewise, but we all have to buy it so that they don't mistakenly assume we don't like 7-string sabers.


----------



## Inferno_dante

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Just saw a picture of the new Prestige S7. My reaction to the finish:



My thoughts exactly. Its the one color out of the S prestige series that i don't like. I don't know why they couldn't have done it in red viking. Saying that I'm sure others like it.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Inferno_dante said:


> My thoughts exactly. Its the one color out of the S prestige series that i don't like. I don't know why they couldn't have done it in red viking. Saying that I'm sure others like it.



Man, I wish they had used this finish:

Ibanez S420-BBS

I would have sold a kidney for that prestige.


----------



## Swyse

Inferno_dante said:


> My thoughts exactly. Its the one color out of the S prestige series that i don't like. I don't know why they couldn't have done it in red viking. Saying that I'm sure others like it.



Red optimus makes more sense, a plain color would have made this easier to make. 

As narad said, if you want one in a good color you must buy the shitty colored one so they make the color you want.


----------



## Rojne

I think they chose that finish because it's more neutral and would appeal to a bigger % than
let's say a red, green or purple guitar! 

But they will probably introduce some more finish-option's down the line if the current
model sells good!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Let us hope for that.


----------



## Syriel

I think they actually chose that finish as it's actually the finish of the cheapest Prestige S 6 string model as of current. Like you guys say, they're probably testing the waters with this model, to see if the S Series 7 string Prestige actually sells, before they start pumping out quilt tops and vibrant colors on it.

Pretty much the same with the RG. The 7 string Prestige / MIJ RG first came out in black. ( RG7620 / RG1527 ), then they started releasing finishes like Magenta Crush and Cosmic Blue. Look at the RG 7 strings now. Red Quilt tops on the RG927QM and trans purple black burst on the RG2727z. The RGA427z also has that Dark Shadow Finish ( Dark Purple ) on a quilt top.

I say give them time. But we sure do need to by the S7 to ensure they release more colors / models. 

Don't like the color? Get it refinished.


----------



## Fiction

Not enough Headless multiscale models.


----------



## Santuzzo

Fiction said:


> Not enough Headless multiscale models.



different brand, mate


----------



## Dabo Fett

I was a little on the fence about the S7 but since the pups have to be changed anyway, I think dropping some zebra coils in there would make the coffee table finish look awesome


----------



## CloudAC

Fiction said:


> Not enough Headless multiscale models.



Don't forget the Bareknuckles. 



Rojne said:


> But they will probably introduce some more finish-option's down the line if the current
> model sells good!



That's what people said about the RGD7


----------



## Don Vito

Fiction said:


> Not enough Headless multiscale models.




Ibanez fails yet again.


----------



## Syriel

Fiction said:


> Not enough Headless multiscale models.



You've posted in the wrong section dude. Please check out Dealers & Group Buys or Luthery, Modifications & Customizations. 



CloudAC said:


> That's what people said about the RGD7



They RGD model is fairly new, not to mention it's sales almost ( emphasis on the ALMOST ) only come from Down Tuning Prog / Tech / Death Metal players, as opposed to the RG and S series which has fans from a wayyy larger base.

Personally I actually find the RGD with it's cutaways and sharp looks actually match / is enhanced by the matte black ( Invisible Shadow ) finish. It is after all meant to be played as a no complains down tuning metal machine, in which a majority of players actually do love black. If anything, its a plain finish so it's also fairly easy to refinish.

I'd actually be surprised if Ibanez releases an RGD2127z with a different finish. If anything it would probably be cool if they released it in Cobweb Silver Metallic Finish, the current "other" finish the RGD2120z has. The 6 string brother has only 2 finishes. I doubt Ibanez would give the 7 more finishes than the 6.


----------



## Fiction

kennedyblake said:


> Ibanez fails yet again.



I'm glad someone got it


----------



## CloudAC

The RGD series have 3 finishes actually, the third being white in the 320z. A colour I think a lot of people here would really like in the RGD7 series. 

And there is no way in hell I would ever refinish a Prestige 7, I know a few people would but pass. Im not complaining, I'm just saying, don't hold your breath for Ibanez to release new finishes for the Prestige 7 next year or even the year after. The S7420 has been available since 2010 and is still only offered in Black.  If I am proven wrong in the future, then its a win for all of us


----------



## Toxin

They need to expand RGD/RGA series


----------



## zimbloth

The sad reality is there's a huge segment of the metal guitarist population who will only buy black guitars. I can't tell you how many times Ive had someone on the phone asking about a certain guitar that comes in black as well as several nice finishes, and they sound almost insulted when I suggest the latter. This is what spooks companies I assure you. They do research and know what colors sell. Everyone nitpicks every detail to death, so many companies just throw their hands up.


----------



## Santuzzo

I don't know about you guys, but if there's anything I feel complaining about to Ibanez it's that they bring out too many new guitars that I like and I will have a hard time deciding which one(s) to get


----------



## Chuck

Yeah, I can definitely see that. 

Hey zimbloth can you give us a price range for the new RG7421 and the Iron Label stuffs?


----------



## possumkiller

I say make a bolt-on acoustic and bolt a UV neck onto it... 

Then swirl the whole thing.


----------



## kylendm

Sorry I'm sure this was posted a million times but will the 2727 be making it to US and if so any ideas on price?


----------



## DavidLopezJr

kylendm said:


> Sorry I'm sure this was posted a million times but will the 2727 be making it to US and if so any ideas on price?


Most likely it's going to be a japan exclusive so far is the news. Price range would probably be $1500-1800


----------



## BlindingLight7

Gas List:
S7 Prestige
RG7 Iron Label
RG2727z
UV7 Premium

Fuck...need moneys


----------



## kylendm

DavidLopezJr said:


> Most likely it's going to be a japan exclusive so far is the news. Price range would probably be $1500-1800


. Figures, price is fine but that sucks.


----------



## silentrage

Santuzzo said:


> I don't know about you guys, but if there's anything I feel complaining about to Ibanez it's that they bring out too many new guitars that I like and I will have a hard time deciding which one(s) to get



Ibanez fails yet AGAIN.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Many models are only for the Japanese market, but they're a Japanese company after all, so I find that pretty reasonable.


----------



## AxeHappy

I will own that S7 prestige and 7 String Jem. 

Hopefully they will be available used without too much wait, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Yeah. I'll take that RGD-FX Prestige.


----------



## Superwoodle

I guess I won't be the only one anymore...







major GAS on that RGD


----------



## isispelican

check out how nice the rgd looks in white! Wish they used that color instead


----------



## nostealbucket

kennedyblake said:


> Ibanez fails yet again.



WHEN R WE GONNA GET A 9 STRING HEADLESS MULTSKAIL WITH BUILT IN BLACKMACHINE AND AXE FX?!


EDIT: for at least $500 or less***


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Superwoodle said:


> I guess I won't be the only one anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> major GAS on that RGD



Fugly guitar.


----------



## Watty

Misery Theory said:


> Yeah, I can definitely see that.
> 
> Hey zimbloth can you give us a price range for the new RG7421 and the Iron Label stuffs?



According to Sweetwater, the 7421 will be $399.99.


----------



## zimbloth

Watty said:


> According to Sweetwater, the 7421 will be $399.99.



Yeah $399. Black and white available.


----------



## Djent

Some cool models that aren't getting attention here:
-Noodles's new sig
-6-string Grooveline bass
-Poplar burl Premium SR basses
-PREMIUM BTBs!
-Some of the Talman acoustics
-A resonator model
-Satch's new acoustic sig


----------



## s4tch

I haven't seen this posted:

http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s101/Variant1/Infinity7lineupdigitalpostsize.jpg

I'm all over that blue one with the yellow pickups/inlays.

EDIT: nevermind, these are old mockups...


----------



## Xaios

DavidLopezJr said:


> Most likely it's going to be a japan exclusive so far is the news. Price range would probably be $1500-1800



Indeed. The fact that it doesn't show up in the European catalog and we have confirmation from Rich @ Ibanezrules that it's not coming to North America does suggest it's a Japanese exclusive.



s4tch said:


> I haven't seen this posted:
> 
> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s101/Variant1/Infinity7lineupdigitalpostsize.jpg
> 
> I'm all over that blue one with the yellow pickups/inlays.



That's because they're not real. They're mockups done by a member of this forum, Variant. They're several years old, in fact.


----------



## Dakotaspex

That Infinity series is too cool and awesome to be a real thing.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Dakotaspex said:


> That Infinity series is too cool and awesome to be a real thing.



I was already counting the money I have on my bank account lol. What an idiot.


----------



## GiantBaba

Variant has trolled so many people, over several years, with those mockups. Truly a master.


----------



## Xaios

Here's his original thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...68-new-mockups-infinity-7s-your-eyeballs.html

EDIT: Some even older 8 string mockups he did: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-allrighty-my-signature-ibanez-eight-rm8.html


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

LOL how did you even find ryans mockups


----------



## s4tch

^I saw them on a Hungarian board, I thought "finally, Ibanez listened to guitarists". Guy trolled me, too. It's a shame that those are not related to Ibanez in any way; they look a tad better than their current lineup. Anyway, even that disappointment can't soften my boner as I won an ebay auction for a 7620VK tonight. I'm a happy man.


----------



## Santuzzo

LOL, you got me there for a sec with those Infinity mock-ups. 
They do look awesome!!!!


----------



## Valnob

Superwoodle said:


> I guess I won't be the only one anymore...



ME WANT THIS NOW !

Seriously, a fixed bridge which is not with the double locking edge thing that i dislike !

I say yes !

Now they need to propose some other colors to us (please a brown flame maple top)


----------



## Chuck

zimbloth said:


> Yeah $399. Black and white available.



Nice. And the Iron Label 7? Sorry if I'm asking too much, I'm just real excited


----------



## Church2224

Is there any good retailer in Japan that will ship to the USA? I know of Ishibashi, I might find a way to contact them to get the RG2727FZ and this glorious guitar-

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/page12_jp.php?&data_id=200&color=CL01&cat_id=1&series_id=30


----------



## Papaoneil

I would do terrible terrible things to get my hands on this. And yes I know it's been out for a bit


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Does Ibanez not have Japanese Artist Signature guitars of their own? ESP has freakin' monster Japanese Signature Artist Guitars.

Unless I'm missing it, isn't it half-ass for Ibanez to keep certain guitars for themselves but not have Japanese Signature Guitars? Or perhaps, that's how they compensate? I have to imagine in Japan, they have more successful guitarist's than guys like Asking Alexandria.

Zim, any thoughts on this.


----------



## Draceius

HOKENSTYFE said:


> Does Ibanez not have Japanese Artist Signature guitars of their own? ESP has freakin' monster Japanese Signature Artist Guitars.
> 
> Unless I'm missing it, isn't it half-ass for Ibanez to keep certain guitars for themselves but not have Japanese Signature Guitars? Or perhaps, that's how they compensate? I have to imagine in Japan, they have more successful guitarist's than guys like Asking Alexandria.
> 
> Zim, any thoughts on this.



ESP's list of japan signature series's are ridiculous, someone on the ESP thread posted a link to the japanese site, it was insane. I don't even know how ESP agreed to build them, some of them were horrific, and overpriced, no-one would buy them. (Mini rant over)

As for ibby sigs in japan, I've seen none, I looked at their japanese website, and it was just the same vai, satch, etc sigs as usual. I think ESP may have snatched up all the artists, maybe because of how fickle ibanez are with their artists, but this is just a hunch, and there is most likely a lot I don't know


----------



## Skullet

I hope i can't see the iceman 7 model in the EU catalouge cause i'm tierd and not because it isn't coming to Europe


----------



## CloudAC

Seeing those Infinity mockups just cements in place my love for Ibanez reverse headstocks, and they look even more awesome on a 7. Ibanez, release an RG7 with a reverse headstock, pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase!


----------



## jwade

That Infinity series idea is goddamned brilliant. I would buy every single one of those. Sucks hard that it's not legit.


----------



## Xaios

Necropolis said:


> I would do terrible terrible things to get my hands on this. And yes I know it's been out for a bit



This is one of those guitars that is frustratingly near-miss in a variety of ways for me. First of all, active pickups. But not even EMGs or Blackouts, but instead Ibanez's proprietary pickups. Second, none of the "real life" photos I've seen of this guitar make it look at all appealing. It either looks way too light in color, giving it a sort of washed out look, or too dark. In both cases, the figuring of the maple is hardly visible, and even when it is, it has absolutely no "pop."

That's why I want an RG2727FZ so much, it gets everything right. Nicer paintjob that brings out the figuring, half-decent passive pickups, offset fret markers...


----------



## Papaoneil

^I've seen a 6 version of this that was pretty nice, agreed on the pickups though they would be swapped out quickly


----------



## NeglectedField

I know this is on the bass front but looking at the new Mike D/KsE bass, I wish they'd have a normal production model of the destroyer bass. It would make so much sense.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They had one, but it didn't last long.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/bass/ibanez-dtb100-destroyer-4-string-electric-bass-guitar


----------



## Syriel

HOKENSTYFE said:


> Does Ibanez not have Japanese Artist Signature guitars of their own? ESP has freakin' monster Japanese Signature Artist Guitars.
> 
> Unless I'm missing it, isn't it half-ass for Ibanez to keep certain guitars for themselves but not have Japanese Signature Guitars? Or perhaps, that's how they compensate? I have to imagine in Japan, they have more successful guitarist's than guys like Asking Alexandria.
> 
> Zim, any thoughts on this.



Being in Japan myself, I haven't seen too many people playing Ibanez guitars, only a handful. If you check ESP Japan's site, they're pretty much mainly Visual ( V-Kei ) Rock/Metal bands, which have an unsurmountable amount of followers. Seeing that ESP's custom shop will build you whatever the hell you want, it's pretty much what every V-Kei artist takes.

What I've heard from a fellow V-Kei guitarist said, is that Ibanez guitars either is too boring and bland ( Super-Strats )  or is "too weapon like and sleek" ( X Series )  for their tastes, and only ESP can fulfill their "elegance". 

If anything, the X Series does get some players from the V-Kei side, but ESP is still unbeatable. They do have some Japanese artists on the Ibanez catalog though, just not that well known. And when they establish their name, they probably get hoarded by ESP.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Syriel said:


> Being in Japan myself, I haven't seen too many people playing Ibanez guitars, only a handful. If you check ESP Japan's site, they're pretty much mainly Visual ( V-Kei ) Rock/Metal bands, which have an unsurmountable amount of followers. Seeing that ESP's custom shop will build you whatever the hell you want, it's pretty much what every V-Kei artist takes.
> 
> What I've heard from a fellow V-Kei guitarist said, is that Ibanez guitars either is too boring and bland ( Super-Strats )  or is "too weapon like and sleek" ( X Series )  for their tastes, and only ESP can fulfill their "elegance".
> 
> If anything, the X Series does get some players from the V-Kei side, but ESP is still unbeatable. They do have some Japanese artists on the Ibanez catalog though, just not that well known. And when they establish their name, they probably get hoarded by ESP.


 
 Only a few of the Visual Kei bands use Ibanez. Alice Nine, ViViD, The Kiddie, they're among the biggest, though not all too big overall, but they're content with using the production models. Alice Nine (Tora) and ViViD (Ryo) use J-Customs and The Kiddie uses RGDs and a custom white Halberd I really want... Karukan from Omnyouza is another big user (EDIT: non VK), but he's been using STOCK RGAs for ages. 

Also ESP gives the artists freedom to design their own instruments as opposed to Ibanez, and that of course would play a massive factor in scoring endorsers.


----------



## Tisca

Necropolis said:


> I would do terrible terrible things to get my hands on this. And yes I know it's been out for a bit
> http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/images/eg2012/RGA427Z_DSH_00_01jp.png


You're in luck because that's all it takes if you don't have the money.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Tisca said:


> You're in luck because that's all it takes if you don't have the money.




Legitimately lol'ed


----------



## Prydogga

JoeyBTL said:


> A lot? Theres 3 from what I can see and 2 of them are black with EMGs and one is black with a pickguard. Oh and the 2228M but I'm not talking about 8 strings. Which isn't even really a new model anyway. Just color and fretboard wood.
> 
> They're really going out there.



You need to remember though, that Ibanez doesn't just stop selling models announced a year or 7 ago just because new models are out. The last few years have been very prestige heavy, and now the prestige line is comprised of entirely different guitars, there are now the RGDs, and more variety of the RGAs, and so on. This year was just more aimed at a different area, and catering to a different demographic than last year.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Prydogga said:


> You need to remember though, that Ibanez doesn't just stop selling models announced a year or 7 ago just because new models are out. The last few years have been very prestige heavy, and now the prestige line is comprised of entirely different guitars, there are now the RGDs, and more variety of the RGAs, and so on. This year was just more aimed at a different area, and catering to a different demographic than last year.



Yea I get what you're saying. And I've seen all the prestiges they brought out in recent years. But I just mean something along the lines of why can't they give us some of the amazing guitars that Japan gets. Like if they have us the RG2920za? My god it. I thought it was a black machine the first time I saw it. The top is incredible. But this year it doesn't seem like we will be getting anything in the way of figured maple tops.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Onmyouza's Karukan moved on to Washburn N4's now, but he used to play RGA's and his signature LACS RG. Also, the band and fans will kill you if you classify them as a VKei band


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

rockstarazuri said:


> Onmyouza's Karukan moved on to Washburn N4's now, but he used to play RGA's and his signature LACS RG. Also, the band and fans will kill you if you classify them as a VKei band


 
Thankfully I didn't, because they're not. 

He's moved to Washburn eh? Interesting.


----------



## Papaoneil

Tisca said:


> You're in luck because that's all it takes if you don't have the money.


 
 haha 

Win


----------



## Syriel

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Thankfully I didn't, because they're not.
> 
> He's moved to Washburn eh? Interesting.



IIRC he's been using the Nuno Sigs, I think I saw that on Young Guitar fairly recently.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I know these aren't new and they aren't premiums/prestige but I would love Ibanez even more if they released these in America.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

Glad to see they're re-releasing the RG1527M with a white headstock






...and an extra string.


----------



## BlackStar7

DaddleCecapitation said:


> Glad to see they're re-releasing the RG1527M with a white headstock



Unfortunately it's apparently plain white instead of Galaxy White like the 1527m :-/


----------



## Pikka Bird

BlackStar7 said:


> Unfortunately it's apparently plain white instead of Galaxy White like the 1527m :-/



I never saw a Galaxy White Ibanez in real life, so can you explain the difference?


----------



## GXPO

It sparkles! Thanks to LetsMosey for the only picture I've ever seen that demonstrates the point...


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

I'd love another maple fretboard 7-string like the RG1527M, but I guess an 8-string will do fine.

I wonder why they decided to apply this concept to an 8-string this year but disregard a similar 7-string. Another good question is why are there no RG Prestige 7-strings on the USA site. There are only 6's and 8's up there.


----------



## rockstarazuri

I thought the RG1527M just looked cool, so I got it. Never thought that it was this sought after


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah very odd, more 8's than 7's?

Also galaxy white is one of the coolest colours ever, even the galaxy black on the 2228 looks wicked if you arent a fan of black fiddles.


----------



## CloudAC

rockstarazuri said:


> I thought the RG1527M just looked cool, so I got it. Never thought that it was this sought after



It's probably my most sought after Ibanez 7, I just love it, give it to me!


----------



## LordHar

I hope they will release that white maple 8 string also with passives eventually.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Also galaxy white is one of the coolest colours ever, even the galaxy black on the 2228 looks wicked if you arent a fan of black fiddles.



Thankfully I've got the RG1527 in both galaxy colours then.


----------



## donray1527

Yeah i love my 1527m and i was glad i got it when i did.


----------



## zimbloth

The RG1527M was one of those models that a lot of people didnt think highly of until it was discontinued, then all of a sudden it was in demand again. I had one for a bit and liked it. The neck on it was a _bit_ beefier than I was used to on RG7s but it played quite well. It would be nice to see it come back but perhaps with white DiMarzios or something.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

People that want an RG1527M more than any other Ibanez 7 have never heard of the RG7CST


----------



## zimbloth

Adam Of Angels said:


> People that want an RG1527M more than any other Ibanez 7 have never heard of the RG7CST



That model was cool but I'd say thats just one of dozens of models both past and present that I'd rank over an 1527, but I definitely can see why people would want one of those. Not easy to get a maple fingerboard Ibanez 7.


----------



## anunnaki

to anyone:

which sounds better, a slightly damaged RG1527 for £500 or a new RG7421 for however much they're gonna be when they come out this year?


----------



## Xaios

zimbloth said:


> That model was cool but I'd say thats just one of dozens of models both past and present that I'd rank over an 1527, but I definitely can see why people would want one of those. Not easy to get a maple fingerboard Ibanez 7.



True, but it's damn near impossible to get an Ebony fretboard on an Ibanez 7.


----------



## zimbloth

Xaios said:


> True, but it's damn near impossible to get an Ebony fretboard on an Ibanez 7.



Yeah but to me an ebony board alone doesnt make it a better guitar, just perhaps more rare. I guess those are two different discussions


----------



## Xaios

zimbloth said:


> Yeah but to me an ebony board alone doesnt make it a better guitar, just perhaps more rare. I guess those are two different discussions



You and Adam were debating (I use the term loosely here) the rarity and desirability of the RG1527M versus the RG7-CST, and you called out the maple board on the RG1527M as a reason for its current sought-after status.

Eh, you're right, it's for a different place.


----------



## Chuck

anunnaki said:


> to anyone:
> 
> which sounds better, a slightly damaged RG1527 for £500 or a new RG7421 for however much they're gonna be when they come out this year?



Most likely the 1527. The new 7421 will probably be good, but AFAIK its just a new 7321, and not necessarily just a new version of the old 7421. This is just from considering what the new 7421 will cost, which is $399.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

zimbloth said:


> The RG1527M was one of those models that a lot of people didnt think highly of until it was discontinued, then all of a sudden it was in demand again. I had one for a bit and liked it. The neck on it was a _bit_ beefier than I was used to on RG7s but it played quite well. It would be nice to see it come back but perhaps with white DiMarzios or something.



I guess it's a perspective thing. You don't know how good you've got it until you lose it. Also, it would seem their disposition to matching headstocks has vanished, which solves a huge problem everyone had with the guitar upon release.

Still, I don't mean to complain. I was looking for a nice 8-string anyway.


----------



## anunnaki

Misery Theory said:


> Most likely the 1527. The new 7421 will probably be good, but AFAIK its just a new 7321, and not necessarily just a new version of the old 7421. This is just from considering what the new 7421 will cost, which is $399.



Cool, thanks! Do you know if that's a good price for the RG1527?


----------



## Chuck

Well I think used 1527's are around a K or so


----------



## Adam Of Angels

zimbloth said:


> That model was cool but I'd say thats just one of dozens of models both past and present that I'd rank over an 1527, but I definitely can see why people would want one of those. Not easy to get a maple fingerboard Ibanez 7.




Almost impossible to get a blank ebony board in an Ibanez too. But most of all, it's easily amongst the rarest Ibbies, let alone Ibby 7 strings.


----------



## Pikka Bird

anunnaki said:


> Cool, thanks! Do you know if that's a good price for the RG1527?



^Don't know... How damaged? Which year is it... I paid somewhere around £350 for a mint condition 2008 variant, which I immediately cut into.


----------



## Chuck

Is there even a Ibby currently made that comes with any ebony board?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Misery Theory said:


> Is there even a Ibby currently made that comes with any ebony board?



No. There are very very few that were ever made.


----------



## leonardo7

I love how obsessed we all are with the looks of a guitar. So many on this forum tend to put looks above sound, quality and playability


----------



## anunnaki

Pikka Bird said:


> ^Don't know... How damaged? Which year is it... I paid somewhere around £350 for a mint condition 2008 variant, which I immediately cut into.



It's a 2003 model. Hmm, you got a good deal, maybe I should try and bargain with the guy!

Here's the damage and a pic of the front:


----------



## Tree

leonardo7 said:


> I love how obsessed we all are with the looks of a guitar. So many on this forum tend to put looks above sound, quality and playability



Looks are, however, still pretty important. If, somehow, Devries were the best playing/sounding guitars ever made, I doubt if anyone here would want them


----------



## nikt

Misery Theory said:


> Is there even a Ibby currently made that comes with any ebony board?



There were only two ever on production

7CST and AF207

both discontinued


----------



## Tree

anunnaki said:


> It's a 2003 model. Hmm, you got a good deal, maybe I should try and bargain with the guy!
> 
> Here's the damage and a pic of the front:



Are you sure that's a 1527? I don't remember them coming in that finish


----------



## anunnaki

Tree said:


> Are you sure that's a 1527? I don't remember them coming in that finish



The guy has advertised it as an RG1527. He says it's gun metal grey, although now that you say that, it might be something else...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Tree said:


> Are you sure that's a 1527? I don't remember them coming in that finish



Its the Black Pearl finish that was used on the first 1527s along with the cosmic blue finish.


----------



## Xaios

nikt said:


> There were only two ever on production
> 
> 7CST and AF207
> 
> both discontinued



Actually, the AM205 also had an ebony fretboard. I know because I own one. 

EDIT: Nevermind, you're referring specifically to 7 strings.


----------



## Pikka Bird

anunnaki said:


> It's a 2003 model. Hmm, you got a good deal, maybe I should try and bargain with the guy!



Actually, it was his original asking price... He'd had it on there for a while and had knocked something like a hundred quid off, though. Didn't have the heart to squeeze him.

But with that damage, you really should be able to haggle him down a bit. Good luck.



Tree said:


> Are you sure that's a 1527? I don't remember them coming in that finish



It's legit. That finish and that middle bubinga laminate in the neck is a sure sign of an early version.


----------



## Tree

drawnacrol said:


> Its the Black Pearl finish that was used on the first 1527s along with the cosmic blue finish.



Well there ya go. Was that an international color, or was it only released in certain regions?


----------



## Jake

Adam Of Angels said:


> No. There are very very few that were ever made.


I thought the George Benson models all had ebony boards?


EDIT:

Ibanez.com | Hollow Body Guitars | LGB300


----------



## tedtan

I think Adam Of Angels meant 7 strings with ebony, but if not then there are the George Benson and Vinnie Moore sig models that had ebony boards too, and there may be more I'm not able to think of at the moment.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

tedtan said:


> I think Adam Of Angels meant 7 strings with ebony, but if not then there are the George Benson and Vinnie Moore sig models that had ebony boards too, and there may be more I'm not able to think of at the moment.




Yeah, I can think of several 6 strings with ebony boards, but even then there were very very few.


----------



## Jake

Adam Of Angels said:


> Yeah, I can think of several 6 strings with ebony boards, but even then there were very very few.


ah okay, makes more sense then my bad 

I wish they'd use more ebony though, I'd buy more of them than I already do


----------



## CloudAC

anunnaki said:


> The guy has advertised it as an RG1527. He says it's gun metal grey, although now that you say that, it might be something else...



That trem looks like it's in fantastic condition too, id say try and get that guitar if you can haggle the price down a little bit.


----------



## CapinCripes

tedtan said:


> I think Adam Of Angels meant 7 strings with ebony, but if not then there are the George Benson and Vinnie Moore sig models that had ebony boards too, and there may be more I'm not able to think of at the moment.


there was also the pro line series, the Allan Holdworth model, a lot of the artist models such as the ar 300 and 350, and the rs1010sl steve lukather model. there were plenty of ebony board ibby's pre 87. but then Ibanez became the "Steve Vai brand" and ibanez changed their focus.


----------



## Metamurphic

If we where to see a new maple boarded 7 from ibanez in the future I'd dare say it may be a Premium rg927 in red desert. This isn't based on anything, just a guestimation. They already have done this with the 6 string equivalent. Those maple boarded premiums are pretty sexy IMHO.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Come on guys! We need the info on that Iceman 7!

Price?
Available in the USA?

I would be willing to go through Ishibashi if Japan gets them (they probably will) but I'd obviously rather not.

I need the info so that I know how much to save! Me and my guitarist both want one.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## jwade

I will have one even if I have to drive down to the U.S to get it.


----------



## kylendm

Knew I should have kept my Jem and all it's ebony goodness. Iz Gun bE leik so Rayre man


----------



## RuffeDK

Metamurphic said:


> If we where to see a new maple boarded 7 from ibanez in the future I'd dare say it may be a Premium rg927 in red desert. This isn't based on anything, just a guestimation. They already have done this with the 6 string equivalent. Those maple boarded premiums are pretty sexy IMHO.



I agree. The RG920MQM is really sexy! MORE MAPLE FRETBOARD!


----------



## Chuck

jwade said:


> I will have one even if I have to drive down to the U.S to get it.



lol


hell I'll go to Japan


----------



## Papaoneil

The more that I look at that s7 the more it grows on me.
Normally not to fond of them due to me being a big guy


----------



## zimbloth

Necropolis said:


> The more that I look at that s7 the more it grows on me.
> Normally not to fond of them due to me being a big guy



I'm psyched for it. I expect I may need to swap pickups out but otherwise it looks pretty mint. Love the TKS finish.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

theV said:


>





zimbloth said:


> Love the TKS finish.





Some better pics of the finish (obviously older 6-string models):






IBANEZ PRESTIGE 1620 TKS photo by kosmas9x2 | Photobucket


----------



## Pikka Bird

^I always thought it was weird how Ibanez consistently manages to make their finishes look completely different in their catalog pictures.


----------



## Dommak89

MaxOfMetal said:


> Some better pics of the finish (obviously older 6-string models):



Does the S7 also have binding? Or is this just an example of the finish?


----------



## Loomer

Pikka Bird said:


> ^I always thought it was weird how Ibanez consistently manages to make their finishes look completely different in their catalog pictures.



This is one of my huge pet peeves too. It's amazing how shitty their inhouse photographer is.


----------



## GXPO

nikt said:


> There were only two ever on production
> 
> 7CST and AF207
> 
> both discontinued


 
The new model Satriani acoustic has it too. I always assumed it was something they just wouldn't do _now... _


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Loomer said:


> This is one of my huge pet peeves too. It's amazing how shitty their inhouse photographer is.



Ehm these mockups arent actual photos, you know


----------



## Felvin

Tree said:


> Are you sure that's a 1527? I don't remember them coming in that finish



It's a 1527. I have the same and I love it. Mine looks even more worn but it plays wonderful.


----------



## JaeSwift

Loomer said:


> This is one of my huge pet peeves too. It's amazing how shitty their inhouse photographer is.



9/10 Times they just use renders, not even actual photographs of the guitars.


----------



## theV

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Ehm these mockups arent actual photos, you know


They are. They're shooped to add sheen etc but they start with a photo of the actual guitar.


----------



## narad

theV said:


> They are. They're shooped to add sheen etc but they start with a photo of the actual guitar.



And sometimes they just photoshop the headstocks the wrong color to screw with people?


----------



## theV

narad said:


> And sometimes they just photoshop the headstocks the wrong color to screw with people?



No.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

theV said:


> They are. They're shooped to add sheen etc but they start with a photo of the actual guitar.



dem shadows, dat trem


----------



## nikt

GXPO said:


> The new model Satriani acoustic has it too. I always assumed it was something they just wouldn't do _now... _



I wrote about seven strings, as this topic is in seven string guitars part of the forum.


----------



## LordHar

Great... now I also want that Prestige 7 string S model. Put some distressed Bareknuckle pickups in it. Time to rob multiple banks this year.


----------



## trickae

Xaios said:


> Just thought of something hot. Take this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be so incredibly awesome...



Does that come with the lo-pro Edge 7 trem!? and Blazes??!? 

God Dammit Ibanez! There goes by dreams(gas) of having a boden8


----------



## rockstarazuri

Seems like most, if not all, of the interesting stuff for 2013 is out of the bag?


----------



## Sepultorture

rockstarazuri said:


> Seems like most, if not all, of the interesting stuff for 2013 is out of the bag?



maybe, maybe not, either way i'll still drool over the NAMM photos


----------



## simonXsludge

I'd like to see a photo of the 3-piece necks on the Iron Label 6- and 7-strings. Is there a shot of those in the US catalogue?

Zimbloth?


----------



## zimbloth

shitsøn;3361750 said:


> I'd like to see a photo of the 3-piece necks on the Iron Label 6- and 7-strings. Is there a shot of those in the US catalogue?
> 
> Zimbloth?



All the photos in the catalog are front facing.


----------



## simonXsludge

Ok, thanks. Was hoping for some detail shots like there used to be in the old catalogues.


----------



## trickae

any idea how much that 7 string jem would go for?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

trickae said:


> any idea how much that 7 string jem would go for?



The six string version is like $2500 so i'd guess either $2800 or $3000.


----------



## Chuck

Does anyone(looking at you Zim) know if the new RG7421 or the Iron Label 7's will come with binding on the body?


----------



## simonXsludge

Misery Theory said:


> Does anyone(looking at you Zim) know if the new RG7421 or the Iron Label 7's will come with binding on the body?


The Iron Label 7s come with body/neck/headstock binding.


----------



## Chuck

Ah ok, thanks for the info man, dang those are gonna look good


----------



## Sepultorture

shitsøn;3362051 said:


> The Iron Label 7s come with body/neck/headstock binding.



and yet strangely no binding on the 8 string


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Dommak89 said:


> Does the S7 also have binding? Or is this just an example of the finish?



Looks like it. If you look closely around the upper horns near the area where the neck meets the body, there are faint bold brown lines.


----------



## kamello

Pikka Bird said:


> ^I always thought it was weird how Ibanez consistently manages to make their finishes look *so terrible* in their catalog pictures.



fixed


----------



## MetalBuddah

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Looks like it. If you look closely around the upper horns near the area where the neck meets the body, there are faint bold brown lines.



Damn....you have a good eye


----------



## donray1527

I wish the rg8 came with iron label bridges


----------



## simonXsludge

Sepultorture said:


> and yet strangely no binding on the 8 string


Yeah, I don't get it. It would have looked so much better altogether. Now it seems a little half-assed.


----------



## GXPO

nikt said:


> I wrote about seven strings, as this topic is in seven string guitars part of the forum.


 
Yeah of course, I'm not criticising you. But this thread is obviously not just about 7 strings is it?


----------



## theV

MetalBuddah said:


> Damn....you have a good eye



Higher res pic for you:


----------



## BigPhi84

Holy Crap! I just read this entire thread in the span of a few hours. Ibanez-obsessed, I am. Sorry for all the "Liked" posts, fellas... you're all just so funny! 



P.S. The Prestige S7's Binding is probably like the 6-string version, i.e. it's faux/fake (edge taped off prior to painting to give the illusion of binding ala PRS).


----------



## vampiregenocide

shitsøn;3362149 said:


> Yeah, I don't get it. It would have looked so much better altogether. Now it seems a little half-assed.



It odes have binding?


----------



## Xaios

BigPhi84 said:


> Holy Crap! I just read this entire thread in the span of a few hours. Ibanez-obsessed, I am. Sorry for all the "Liked" posts, fellas... you're all just so funny!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. The Prestige S7's Binding is probably like the 6-string version, i.e. it's faux/fake (edge taped off prior to painting to give the illusion of binding ala PRS).



Holy smokes, where have you BEEN!?


----------



## possumkiller

vampiregenocide said:


> It odes have binding?


Only on the body.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Oh you were referring to the headstock?


----------



## simonXsludge

vampiregenocide said:


> Oh you were referring to the headstock?


And neck, yes. Like all the other Iron Labels have.


----------



## ifklirarn

Am I the only one being weirded out by the fact that Ibanez puts out the Iron Labels with DiMarzio and EMG pickups but at the same time put out Prestiges with their own pickups in them? I would really like an explanation to this!


----------



## Jason_Clement

ifklirarn said:


> Am I the only one being weirded out by the fact that Ibanez puts out the Iron Labels with DiMarzio and EMG pickups but at the same time put out Prestiges with their own pickups in them? I would really like an explanation to this!



I never understood Ibanez putting their own pups in everything with random models having dimarzios. It never even makes sense and it is never consistent lmfao.


----------



## Don Vito

ifklirarn said:


> Am I the only one being weirded out by the fact that Ibanez puts out the Iron Labels with DiMarzio and EMG pickups but at the same time put out Prestiges with their own pickups in them? I would really like an explanation to this!


<----


----------



## MFB

shitsøn;3362405 said:


> And neck, yes. Like all the other Iron Labels have.



Personally, I think the RGA8 looks classier with just the body binding and leave the neck blank. Headstock would be a nice touch but eh. For some reason seeing the white binding on the neck just makes it look cheap, like the neck of a 7321 but the body and headstock looks leagues ahead of it.


----------



## nickgray

Jason_Clement said:


> I never understood Ibanez putting their own pups in everything with random models having dimarzios. It never even makes sense and it is never consistent lmfao.



There's even an RG Prestige model with Seymour Duncans. It also has regular sized inlay dots for some reason.

Guitars - RG2820ZD | Ibanez guitars


----------



## ifklirarn

Jason_Clement said:


> I never understood Ibanez putting their own pups in everything with random models having dimarzios. It never even makes sense and it is never consistent lmfao.



It's really weird. Although I was talking to a friend he said that it's possibly because a lot of people get their guitars and then swap out the pickups for DiMarzio's. So that possibly there's some type of business-thing going on there but it still wouldn't make sense for them to use DiMarzio in their mid-range guitars


----------



## zimbloth

ifklirarn said:


> Am I the only one being weirded out by the fact that Ibanez puts out the Iron Labels with DiMarzio and EMG pickups but at the same time put out Prestiges with their own pickups in them? I would really like an explanation to this!



The vast majority of Prestige models this year have real DiMarzios or EMGs too. Any other year I'd agree with you, but not this time. Keep in mind there are still many models that have not leaked yet (to the best of my knowledge).


----------



## ifklirarn

zimbloth said:


> The vast majority of Prestige models this year have real DiMarzios or EMGs too. Any other year I'd agree with you, but not this time. Keep in mind there are still many models that have not leaked yet (to the best of my knowledge).



Yeah but compare the Prestige S7 to the Iron Label S7. Even though they're PAF 7's they're still most likely better than the ones in the prestige. Just giving an example. But after all, the tone is in the hands, right?


----------



## theo

What ever happened to the RG and S4XXV release?


----------



## zimbloth

ifklirarn said:


> Yeah but compare the Prestige S7 to the Iron Label S7. Even though they're PAF 7's they're still most likely better than the ones in the prestige. Just giving an example. But after all, the tone is in the hands, right?



Yeah of course I agree every $700+ Ibanez should have high-end pickups in it. Just saying the Saber 7 Prestige is an abberation this year, if you saw the catalog most models have either DiMarzios or EMGs now.


----------



## ifklirarn

zimbloth said:


> Yeah of course I agree every $700+ Ibanez should have high-end pickups in it. Just saying the Saber 7 Prestige is an abberation this year, if you saw the catalog most models have either DiMarzios or EMGs now.



Yeah, I suppose they're getting there. I would love to see one or more Ibanez guitars with Evertune, especially now that ESP made that move!


----------



## Swyse

ifklirarn said:


> Yeah, I suppose they're getting there. I would love to see one or more Ibanez guitars with Evertune, especially now that ESP made that move!


Me too.


----------



## zimbloth

I don't know, I know I may be ignorant but that bridge just looks so hideous that I'd rather deal with my stays-in-tune-well-enough bridges I use now. Just me though.


----------



## Swyse

zimbloth said:


> I don't know, I know I may be ignorant but that bridge just looks so hideous that I'd rather deal with my stays-in-tune-well-enough bridges I use now. Just me though.



About as ugly as the original tight end or current gibraltars.


----------



## Syriel

zimbloth said:


> I don't know, I know I may be ignorant but that bridge just looks so hideous that I'd rather deal with my stays-in-tune-well-enough bridges I use now. Just me though.



This. I'm not a huge fan of how blocky / massive that thing looks as a bridge. Now if they made a 7 string version of the ones meant to be for Les Pauls, I *might* be interested.

I'll probably still stick with my Floating Trems.


----------



## Xaios

zimbloth said:


> The vast majority of Prestige models this year have real DiMarzios or EMGs too. Any other year I'd agree with you, but not this time. *Keep in mind there are still many models that have not leaked yet (to the best of my knowledge).*



Any 7s or 8s that haven't leaked yet?


----------



## Sepultorture

i actually like the tight end bridges look, and i don't have tuning stability issues, the evertune may work quite well, but still seams quite gimmicky


----------



## Don Vito

I love the tight end. They look like suuuper low profile trems.


----------



## Robby the Robot

I think I picked the wrong time to move out on my own.


----------



## Swyse

kennedyblake said:


> I love the tight end. They look like suuuper low profile trems.



I'm talking about the original tight end, the one that looked like a less ugly gibraltar standard.


----------



## Don Vito

Swyse said:


> I'm talking about the original tight end, the one that looked like a less ugly gibraltar standard.


I'm talking about the current ones


----------



## Swyse

kennedyblake said:


> I'm talking about the current ones



thats called a Tight end R. The R stands for EXTREME.


----------



## MFB

I don't see the big deal over the Tight End bridges, they look like a smaller Floyd without the trem-arm  Aesthetically they're fine to me and functionally it didn't feel bad at all when I played it. The older ones not too bad either, looks more Hipshot-esque than the current incarnation.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

RTheodoppalus said:


> I think I picked the wrong time to move out on my own.




well move back to the basement,there`s a new IBBY begging ya too


----------



## Metaljesus

I guess the tight end R have the same profile as a trem so they don't have to do 2 different routings for hardtail or tremmed guitars. Much cheaper to just do all the bodies with the same route, so they fill it up with the tight end R. 

Just a guess!


----------



## Swyse

Metaljesus said:


> I guess the tight end R have the same profile as a trem so they don't have to do 2 different routings for hardtail or tremmed guitars. Much cheaper to just do all the bodies with the same route, so they fill it up with the tight end R.
> 
> Just a guess!



would save time(which=$) on the CNC to not even do a bridge route and just screw the bridge to the top of the guitars, which is what I think they do.


----------



## simonXsludge

MFB said:


> Personally, I think the RGA8 looks classier with just the body binding and leave the neck blank. Headstock would be a nice touch but eh. For some reason seeing the white binding on the neck just makes it look cheap, like the neck of a 7321 but the body and headstock looks leagues ahead of it.


Neck binding only looks cheap with ugly inlays, like the big centered dots, IMO. I think a complete binding is just a classy touch and makes a black guitar look a little less barebones.


----------



## Chuck

agreed with above


----------



## donray1527

^^^ seconded


----------



## Metaljesus

Swyse said:


> would save time(which=$) on the CNC to not even do a bridge route and just screw the bridge to the top of the guitars, which is what I think they do.



Well, true. I just guessed since they do often make the same model that has the tight end, also have a tremmed version. But i have no clue really to be honest


----------



## Pikka Bird

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Ehm these mockups arent actual photos, you know



This humongous pic makes it look a lot like a regular photo, though. If this is a mockup then it's by far the very best I ever saw.


----------



## skisgaar

zimbloth said:


> I don't know, I know I may be ignorant but that bridge just looks so hideous that I'd rather deal with my stays-in-tune-well-enough bridges I use now. Just me though.



I agree that design wise, it is severely lacking in some decent aesthetic quality, but there are some instruments it looks good on, like the ESP Eclipse, or imagine it on that new RGD


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I cant be the only one. Who else is thinking about picking one up? 


I still remember the dissapointment after i first saw videos of vai playing and ran off to check to see if there was a 7 string jem, but no longer will that be an issue for todays children. 

Sooo, whos getting one? Thoughts?


----------



## Jzbass25

I would love one... or 12... but I need to focus on school/getting a job at the moment haha. I am excited that they finally did this since I've always wanted a 7 string version too


----------



## Spooky_tom

Think it is gonna be way overpriced. Besides I prefer the look of the RG1527.


----------



## oriphinz

Spooky_tom said:


> Think it is gonna be way overpriced. Besides I prefer the look of the RG1527.



Yeeeha!! same  just posted my NGD of mine!


----------



## Andromalia

It's a very nice guitar I'd like to own but I'm afraid the price tag won't be worth it. For me anyway. I'd rather get a 2K5 custom than a 2K5 Ibanez, at that price point Ibanez isn't really a good brand for me. Their strength is in the 800-1200 bracket.


----------



## Jzbass25

I just really can't stand my 1527 not having a handle, it sounds dumb, I know, but now that I have a jem I really miss the handle when I pick up any other guitar. I use it a ton, it saves my bad shoulder muscles some strain when pulling it off my hanger too


----------



## Dayn

It's either that, or the Prestige S7. I only have two concerns: will it be AANJ or square-heeled? And will I be able to handle that middle pickup?

The floral JEM7V I played was ruined by the square heel, and I just seem to stuff up when presented with a middle pickup. I always keep tapping it with my pick, I've just been so used to having a space there. Ahh, first world problems... But despite that, I'm seriously considering getting one.

I'll import it myself, though. Fuck the 2k price hike.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

I like the JEM 7string. I was wondering for years why they didn't make one earlier. I'm not getting one though. Playing deathcore on that guitar would be just as worse as getting a Squire Hello Kitty strat.

I hate what they did to the new greendot UV model. 5 piece neck with walnut, made in Indonesia  It's not even a prestige model. Ridiculous.


----------



## Metal_Maniac

Pikka Bird said:


> This humongous pic makes it look a lot like a regular photo, though. If this is a mockup then it's by far the very best I ever saw.



If anything that photo is a perfect example of how its been edited. Look at 
the output jack route and the top edge of the cutaways. noticed how glossy it is and the rest of the guitar isn't? They have removed the high gloss reflections to try and show the wood grain.
That photo looks terrible on my monitor


----------



## Swyse

The left side of the gutar's fake binding isn't quite right.


----------



## Sepultorture

skisgaar said:


> I agree that design wise, it is severely lacking in some decent aesthetic quality, but there are some instruments it looks good on, like the ESP Eclipse, or imagine it on that new RGD



i could imagine it on the new RGD, and i still think the tight end R would suit it better


----------



## wookie606

Swyse said:


> Me too.



I thought VRG was dead? :/


----------



## simonXsludge

Pikka Bird said:


> This humongous pic makes it look a lot like a regular photo, though. If this is a mockup then it's by far the very best I ever saw.


I've seen Ibanez mockups for models long before they were built, like the galaxy white limited edition RG2228A. They do a solid job with their mockups.


----------



## Swyse

wookie606 said:


> I thought VRG was dead? :/



IT LIVES!
http://www.jemsite.com/vrg/main.swf


----------



## wookie606

Swyse said:


> IT LIVES!
> http://www.jemsite.com/vrg/main.swf



Productivity at work down 99%


----------



## JoeyBTL

After seeing a video of how big the part of the evertune that you don't see is, Id still much rather just have a simple hard tail mounted to the top of the guitar than have half of it routed out for that contraption. It's a great idea and clearly works but my guitars aren't exactly jumping out of tune every few minutes.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I'm really gassing for one but it depends on the price and of course the build quality. If its prestige quality and the same price as the J-custom 7s then no thanks.



Dayn said:


> It's either that, or the Prestige S7. I only have two concerns: will it be AANJ or square-heeled? And will I be able to handle that middle pickup?
> 
> The floral JEM7V I played was ruined by the square heel, and I just seem to stuff up when presented with a middle pickup. I always keep tapping it with my pick, I've just been so used to having a space there. Ahh, first world problems... But despite that, I'm seriously considering getting one.
> 
> I'll import it myself, though. Fuck the 2k price hike.



Yeah I hate middle pickups because of the same problem. I would probably end up getting a new pickguard and removing the middle Blaze.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Andromalia said:


> It's a very nice guitar I'd like to own but I'm afraid the price tag won't be worth it. For me anyway. I'd rather get a 2K5 custom than a 2K5 Ibanez, at that price point Ibanez isn't really a good brand for me. Their strength is in the 800-1200 bracket.



You could always wait for them to come down in used pricing? They will be great value then. I wonder if the neck will be like the last uni, i hope not though, it was kinda fat.



Dayn said:


> It's either that, or the Prestige S7. I only have two concerns: will it be AANJ or square-heeled? And will I be able to handle that middle pickup?
> 
> The floral JEM7V I played was ruined by the square heel, and I just seem to stuff up when presented with a middle pickup. I always keep tapping it with my pick, I've just been so used to having a space there. Ahh, first world problems... But despite that, I'm seriously considering getting one.
> 
> I'll import it myself, though. Fuck the 2k price hike.



I love the square heel haha. The middle pickup is annoying but you can just lower it a ton and pretend its not there. Hell, even wire your middle position as as kill.



UV7BK4LIFE said:


> I like the JEM 7string. I was wondering for years why they didn't make one earlier. I'm not getting one though. Playing deathcore on that guitar would be just as worse as getting a Squire Hello Kitty strat.
> 
> I hate what they did to the new greendot UV model. 5 piece neck with walnut, made in Indonesia  It's not even a prestige model. Ridiculous.



Agreed, I wish it was a true MiJ reissue with an actual trem...but its easy to find green dots. Theres one on ebay right now for $800 and a $1300 BIN.




drawnacrol said:


> I'm really gassing for one but it depends on the price and of course the build quality. If its prestige quality and the same price as the J-custom 7s then no thanks.
> 
> 
> Yeah I hate middle pickups because of the same problem. I would probably end up getting a new pickguard and removing the middle Blaze.



Buy it anyways man, I know you can afford it with your new irish potato farm setup!!!


----------



## troyguitar

Has anyone released pricing on it yet? That will be a big deciding factor... If it costs $1000 more than the 6-string version then I am not excited. If it costs $100 more then we might have a winner.


----------



## lurgar

I think it's going to be totally outrageous. So outrageous.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

troyguitar said:


> Has anyone released pricing on it yet? That will be a big deciding factor... If it costs $1000 more than the 6-string version then I am not excited. If it costs $100 more then we might have a winner.



Around 3k apparently.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Buy it anyways man, I know you can afford it with your new irish potato farm setup!!!



I'm a little terrified that you know I actually did get into the potato growing industry recently

.......THEY'RE WATCHING ME FROM SPACE!!!!!!!


----------



## nikt

I'm also very excited about the 7 string JEM. I always wanted to have a UV7PWH as it was closest thing you could get to Jem.

I like that Ibanez decided to made it with alder body and gold hardware. Too bad about rosewood fretboard.

I will for sure buy one but it's going to be a used one so I will have to wait a little bit. Ibanez is charging now 2 times more (IMO) for their prestige/signature/JC stuff then it's worth. 4k $ for a JC is just nuts, that's a Suhr, Moore, Anderson shelf...


----------



## simonXsludge

I will at least try one, but I'm more tempted to get the Prestige S7 and new fixed bridge RGD7 Prestige, especially considering the likely price point of the JEM 7.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Pikka Bird said:


> This humongous pic makes it look a lot like a regular photo, though. If this is a mockup then it's by far the very best I ever saw.



This pic is a good example how fake these mockups are. Please zoom in and check the individual parts (5way switch, wrong binding) Also take a look at the shadows.


----------



## CloudAC

That is a pretty horrible mock-up to be honest. Look at the change in gloss at the horn, and the joint between the horn and fretboard looks like a rough sandpaper job  How could Ibanez do this to us, the consumers! I must nitpick further!


----------



## zimbloth

The amount of pointless nitpicking that goes on here is truly hard to believe sometimes. These guitars weren't even supposed to be shown before NAMM guys  At NAMM, myself and surely tons of others will post pictures of the actual guitars from the Ibanez booth that wont be catalog mockups. Then you can see it for what it really is. 

However, havent you guys seen enough of the S5470TKS (the 6-string version of this guitar) to know with confidence what its going to look like?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Who cares...about a mockup


----------



## Chuck

^ +1


----------



## MetalBuddah

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Who cares...about a mockup



+10000000

this is sevenstring.org, nitpicking can occur for EVERYTHING


----------



## donray1527

This has gotten a little out of hand.


----------



## Chuck

its the interwebs






everything is out of hand


----------



## zimbloth

MetalBuddah said:


> +10000000
> 
> this is sevenstring.org, nitpicking can occur for EVERYTHING








If you zoom in on this picture, you'll notice MetalBuddah begins his sentence without the use of proper capitalization. This is an affront on the English language!


----------



## MetalBuddah

zimbloth said:


> If you zoom in on this picture, you'll notice MetalBuddah begins his sentence without the use of proper capitalization. This is an affront on the English language!



I guess it's time to go jump off of a bridge before a fight breaks out 


Zimbloth, you are the man


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Well I wasn't nitpicking, I just said that these pics arent actual photos and someone asked me about it. So please calm down  subject concluded


----------



## zimbloth

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Well I wasn't nitpicking, I just said that these pics arent actual photos and someone asked me about it. So please calm down  subject concluded



I'm not trying to pick on you or anyone else, my comment was intended to be light-hearted. Its just these threads always get derailed with pointless nitpicking like this. I don't see why it matters if these pics aren't 100% authentic. Catalogs and professional print media is *always* doctored up. At the end of the day, these are what the guitars will look like, so whats the diff?


----------



## rockstarazuri

...now we're nitpicking about mockups. Nothing is safe anymore


----------



## Xaios

Xaios said:


> zimbloth said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of Prestige models this year have real DiMarzios or EMGs too. Any other year I'd agree with you, but not this time. *Keep in mind there are still many models that have not leaked yet (to the best of my knowledge).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any 7s or 8s that haven't leaked yet?
Click to expand...


Eh? Eh?


----------



## Steve_U1S

I like that this harkens back to the first prototype 7 for Vai, which did indeed have the 'Jem' moniker on it... that was the intention... had the handle... then apparently they decided that they didn't want to pay the licensing fee to Joe Despagni for the monkey grip, and also skipped the Lion's Claw, allowing the Universe to be its own thing...
This almost seems like the whole subject coming 'round full circle in a good way.

I'm definitely interested - I have the 6-string version, and wouldn't mind having a matching 7, which is the main number of strings on which I play =]
... my problem, oddly, is that I don't get along with Alder bodies; I had a /heck/ of a time sorting out my Jem7V as far as replacing the pickups (I have specific faves for 6-strings, and putting them in the alder body gave me what sounded like a light blanket over the sound... I replaced the entire wiring harness completely, swapped pickguard assemblies with my RG2550eGK with the same pickup set, and found they sounded the same after, so it wasn't in there... it was just the woods reacting differently. I then set out on a mission of multiple pickup purchases and swap-outs in order to find a combination that sounded right in that body... which I did; competely different pickup arrangement from my usual suspects, PLUS a 1Meg volume pot to bring some more 'presence' into the sound... that finally put it on a decently even footing with my other similar 6s. Maybe I should sell off some of those spare white-with-gold-poles models I now have taking up shelf space...)

Sorry; long-winded chatter.
Point is, I don't know if I would have it in me to go through that process with the 7v7 - assuming that it would have the same sonic affect on the pickups...

But, yes, regardless of whether or not I buy into it, I am very impressed by the choice to do this model - sure it's a little 'Elvis,' but it's a long-standing staple in the aesthetics that Vai has very much stuck with since '92 and his prototype 7Vs.
And having the full-blown LoPro, and 'proper' string-retainer-requiring TopLok nut... all definitely great moves in my personal opinion.

Ibanez is really looking to knock it out of the park this year.
(Well... I would have been even happier, had the UV7BK 'reissue' been an even more direct reissue, with LoPro and such... AANJ is good though.
I remain happy to own my '91 green dot, which I purchased new in the box in early '91 - still had some '90 features like the elongated Edge7 routing, and the solid slug middle single coil, and a very early '91 (4xx) serial number).

Cheers


----------



## silentrage

If you zoom in on this picture, you'll notice that he erroneously used "on" instead of "to" after "affront". This is an affront to the English language!!


----------



## Xaios

I was. But the more I look at it, there's just some things that don't measure up in my head. I'd honestly only have to change one or two things to make it practically my dream axe, but those things really bug me as is.

1) I hate the vine of life inlay, always have. If that came out, I'd be down.

2) The exception to that rule is if it were to be done the same color as it is now (mother of pearl), but in a maple fretboard. I could live with it a lot more then.

(If they removed the inlay AND threw on a maple board, it would be a fucking home run.)

As it is now, I think I'll just try and find a used RG8527 (not a Z model, but the old one with a Lo-Pro) or RG8127 over the coming year.

Yeah, I'm really picky about visual aesthetics of a guitar when you get into that price range. It's a lot easier to live with that kind of thing at a lower price point.


----------



## CloudAC

^ Even if you don't zoom in on this photo, you'll notice that silentrage has cropped the photo incorrectly.  This is an affront to this quickly dying joke!!


----------



## silentrage

CloudAC said:


> ^ Even if you don't zoom in on this photo, you'll notice that silentrage has cropped the photo incorrectly.  This is an affront to this quickly dying joke!!



Maybe it's a service?


----------



## zimbloth

Anyways, I really want the JEM7V7.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

zimbloth said:


> Anyways, I really want the JEM7V7.



I want the Iron Label Rgs.


----------



## wookie606

Looks like I am going to be getting an RG8 and some d-activators to tide me over until custom time


----------



## Quiet Coil

So is this the year they start phasing out RGA models? I haven't seen a thing and we never got a seven string with a bridge other than the Gibraltar (not a fan)-unless you could afford a prestige 2+ years ago


----------



## zimbloth

Noisy Humbucker said:


> So is this the year they start phasing out RGA models? I haven't seen a thing and we never got a seven string with a bridge other than the Gibraltar (not a fan)-unless you could afford a prestige 2+ years ago



Plenty of RGA models remain. They havent really phased anything out, just added a lot of new stuff.


----------



## jwade

Dear Ibanez, 

I had a dream last night that one of the still not leaked 2013 8s was a maple-boarded RG2228a. 

So, since you apparently have been listening to my other dreams (Iceman 7,and a no inlay S7), so uh, jump on this new one, ok?

Thanks,

j


----------



## Quiet Coil

I'd love, Love, LOVE to see an RGA 7 a bit higher end than what's there now. On a totally different subject, can anyone "in the know" confirm whether or not the FR420 Brown Burst is coming stateside?


----------



## Xaios

Noisy Humbucker said:


> I'd love, Love, LOVE to see an RGA 7 a bit higher end than what's there now.



Is far as higher end RGA7s go, there's already the RGA427Z. Alas, it's not available in North America.


----------



## 77zark77

I don't like the JEM 7VWH but I love that 7V7 !
may be in a few years, second hand....


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I totally missed that this was even announced. Can anyone post a link?

EDIT - There's so many "I wish" posts in the Ibanez 2013 thread I can't find any of the new models...


----------



## AxeHappy

Yes. I am absolutely in love with it. I will be changing out the pick guard (something way more flashy and dropping the middle pup likely) and likely changing the pickups as well, but other than that. It's flawless. 

I also plan on snagging the Prestige S7. 


Will be waiting until they come up used.


----------



## GiantBaba

I think it's super-cool! I won't ever be able to afford it in a million years, but it's cool!


----------



## Pikka Bird

CloudAC said:


> That is a pretty horrible mock-up to be honest. Look at the change in gloss at the horn, and the joint between the horn and fretboard looks like a rough sandpaper job  How could Ibanez do this to us, the consumers! I must nitpick further!



I actually think the neck pocket is a good sign that it is _not_ a mockup. It looks like an imperfect specimen. The reflections are clearly added as an afterthought, which seems to be what they always do, and it makes every glossy finish look satin-ish, but there's no reason they'd go through any kind of trouble to make the neck pocket look rough like that. In fact, starting out with individual drag and drop bits and pieces it'd take lots and lots of work to do that.

It is my unwavering belief that this one is a photograph of a somewhat rushed guitar, a prototype perhaps, that has had a very half-assed editing job done to it.

It doesn't matter in the slightest, though. They all look like crap compared to their real world counterparts. I do love picking nits, though. 

Wanna see bad mockups? Dean and DBZ used to be pretty horrible.


----------



## Whammy

I love that they finally released a Jem 7-string.

Jem profile neck, Alder body, Lions claw & Monkey grip on a 7-string 

However for a Jem I'm surprised they are still using the Blaze pickups. 
Actually that's majorly disappointing for me.

A new set of pickups to go with the new model or even a set of Evo's in there would have helped steer it away from the UV range.


----------



## Sepultorture

I can't wait to get my RGD2127FX and throw Schaller Locking tuners, Schaller strap locks, a Dimarzio D-Activator and a Graphtech Black Tusq nut on it and let er rip


----------



## Larrikin666

Sepultorture said:


> I can't wait to get my RGD2127FX and throw Schaller Locking tuners, Schaller strap locks, a Dimarzio D-Activator and a Graphtech Black Tusq nut on it and let er rip



LOL. On on ss.org do you find people who get SUPER pumped to drop $1500 on a guitar....then add $250 in mods. 




Sadly......I'm going to do almost the exact same thing. I'll probably drop some Mick Thompson Blackouts in there though.


----------



## carvincrazy

I USED to love Ibanez until I got burnt bad on two premium 7's. so pissed off at them now I never want to give them money again. They've cut corners... IN THE WORST WAY!


----------



## Tree

Larrikin666 said:


> LOL. On on ss.org do you find people who get SUPER pumped to drop $1500 on a guitar....then add $250 in mods.



 so unbelievably true. 
But it's the best way to get what you want in a guitar without going full custom.



carvincrazy said:


> I USED to love Ibanez until I got burnt bad on two premium 7's. so pissed off at them now I never want to give them money again. They've cut corners... IN THE WORST WAY!



Care to elaborate? There are bound to be a few lemons in pretty much any company's production guitars


----------



## Santuzzo

carvincrazy said:


> I USED to love Ibanez until I got burnt bad on two premium 7's. so pissed off at them now I never want to give them money again. They've cut corners... IN THE WORST WAY!



I hear you.

I am still a huge Ibanez fan, but out of the 4 Premiums I ever played, each one of them had some kind of issue(s), not a single one of them was flawless.
Most issues were minor and of a cosmetic nature and I admit I am very nit-picky, but I can see how this can get very frustrating.
Actually I have one Premium 7 at a guitar tech right now to fix a fret that was not seated right. After having returned one previously I was getting tired of returning the guitar and getting another one with some other issue so I decided to keep it and have it fixed by a tech .....


----------



## DarthV

That's why a lot of Ibanez fans would rather just get a used Prestige than a new Premium


----------



## theo

My premium is awesome. wouldn't change a thing about it.


----------



## Chuck

Does anyone know if the new 7421 will come with body binding? Or any binding at all?

And some specs of that would be awesome as well


----------



## Xaios

Misery Theory said:


> Does anyone know if the new 7421 will come with body binding? Or any binding at all?
> 
> And some specs of that would be awesome as well



No binding. It's pretty much identical to the RG7421 of old, except MII.


----------



## Jzbass25

Whammy said:


> I love that they finally released a Jem 7-string.
> 
> Jem profile neck, Alder body, Lions claw & Monkey grip on a 7-string
> 
> However for a Jem I'm surprised they are still using the Blaze pickups.
> Actually that's majorly disappointing for me.
> 
> A new set of pickups to go with the new model or even a set of Evo's in there would have helped steer it away from the UV range.



I agree, they should have made an Evo more like the 6 string version or something new. Since I love the 6 string one but hate the 7 string one and I'm still not happy with my pups in my 7, I may try a blaze custom or something in the bridge since 2 bkps and 2 dimarzios and I can't get very close to the same awesome tone I can get out of my basswood jem.  Then again, maybe the blazes (or evo7) in alder sounds great and I'm just having trouble with basswood


----------



## Chuck

Xaios said:


> No binding. It's pretty much identical to the RG7421 of old, except MII.



Hmm dang


----------



## zimbloth

I don't know, I love my premium. With a proper setup and pickup swap to Holydivers it now plays and sounds like a dream. Just about all Ibanez guitars I come cross, including MIJ ones, need some TLC to get them to where they need to be IMO. Thats why its hard to just play one at GC not setup well and with god knows how many flaws from kids scratching it up, and then judge its potential. It would be nice if they came out of the box like that, but alas... thats what good techs are for.

Here's my Premium:


----------



## Chuck

I like it ^ But would prefer a fixed bridge

Thankfully that variant is coming out this year!


----------



## Santuzzo

Yes, I like my Premiums, too, but like I said they all had some kind of issue, and I'm definitely not talking about set-up. 
And the ones I played did not come from a store's showroom, so they were not scratched up because some kids had been playing them.


----------



## RustInPeace

How long do you think it takes for the new products to become available after NAMM?


----------



## CloudAC

I too looove my Premium 7, and after a nice set up and swap to Dimarzio CL/LF, it plays a hell of a lot better than the RGD2127z I used to own.


----------



## Robby the Robot

I've gotten the chance to play a Premium in store before. I was left with the impression the particular itself had a lot of potential, given a proper setup.


----------



## Sepultorture

RustInPeace said:


> How long do you think it takes for the new products to become available after NAMM?



Usually MAY-JUNE

TRUE, you drop a chunk of change on a guitar, just to drop a chunk of change more, but in the end it gets upgrades and feels more like my guitar after I&#8217;ve done it

If that wasn&#8217;t all, I&#8217;m also thinking of grabbing a second RGD2127FX further down the line and having it heavily modded further into almost a custom guitar. That way I&#8217;ll have a modded ibby and an almost custom one without having to go all out custom


----------



## Konfyouzd

Has anyone brought up that since they now have a hardtail S again, they should give us an 8 string S series? If they make that, it'll be my next 8. DEFINITELY.


----------



## 7stringDemon

They did make one. It's an S8QM.


----------



## Konfyouzd

EDIT: HOLY SHIT


----------



## 7stringDemon

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...z-8s-medium-price-beautiful-2013-content.html

Not as nice as I would have hoped, to be honest since I'm not a fan of trans light red. But you can always refinish it!


----------



## Xaios

It also bears mentioning that it seems that the S8QM won't be available in North America, so you'd have to import.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Ehh... So I'm guessing that means exchange rate + taxes... Fun.

I'm sure one of the ballers on here will get one and eventually get bored of it...


----------



## Mr GriND

Two reference at Meinl (ibanez german dealer) RG2228M WH & RGD2127FX-ISH. Gruppe.-.Ibanez Gitarren[serial]=Z-IB-EG-8SAITER&tx_scproducts_pi1[parent]=Z-IB-EG&cHash=a0f301f40ebc8bd06bcd09d3d7deec82


----------



## Thringer09

Ibanez J,Custom JCRG813Limited Edition 8-String Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter

Just saw this on the guitar center website...


----------



## Galius

Thringer09 said:


> Ibanez J,Custom JCRG813Limited Edition 8-String Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter
> 
> Just saw this on the guitar center website...



Too bad I wiull never spend that much on a guitar unless it was custom lol. Looks nice though.


----------



## Whammy

Thringer09 said:


> Ibanez J,Custom JCRG813Limited Edition 8-String Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter
> 
> Just saw this on the guitar center website...




That guitar is awesome!


----------



## LordHar

Thringer09 said:


> Ibanez J,Custom JCRG813Limited Edition 8-String Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter
> 
> Just saw this on the guitar center website...



Holy Crap!!


----------



## GiantBaba

Thringer09 said:


> Ibanez J,Custom JCRG813Limited Edition 8-String Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter
> 
> Just saw this on the guitar center website...



Star Trek: The Next Generation Season Two Blooper Reel - YouTube


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Is there anywhere that has a list of what models have actually been announced/leaked?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Thringer09 said:


> Ibanez J,Custom JCRG813Limited Edition 8-String Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter
> 
> Just saw this on the guitar center website...


----------



## Xaios

That's pretty cool that they would produce a J-Custom 8 string, although I admit, the aesthetics don't work as well for me as they do with a 7 string. The gigantic bridge and headstock style just don't mesh visually with the otherwise classy look of a J-Custom.


----------



## Toxin

inlay kills it for me =(


----------



## zimbloth

Jesus even Guitar Center is leaking now? Crazy, no one is immune.


----------



## leonardo7

I called Guitar center and they dont have them in stock nor do they even know when they will actually be in. It could be a while


----------



## nikt

SPEC!!!!


----------



## Galius

Looks like the US gets a boring black S8. Still neat I suppose.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3365933-post102.html


----------



## zimbloth

Sepultorture said:


> Usually MAY-JUNE



Actually most of the new models are available now just dealers cant advertise having them until NAMM. The rest are scheduled to come out between now and April. 



Konfyouzd said:


> Has anyone brought up that since they now have a hardtail S again, they should give us an 8 string S series? If they make that, it'll be my next 8. DEFINITELY.



Yeah they do, the "S8". 



7stringDemon said:


> They did make one. It's an S8QM.



No, the S8QM is not available in the USA sadly. The one we get is black with passive pickups.



Thringer09 said:


> Ibanez J,Custom JCRG813Limited Edition 8-String Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter
> 
> Just saw this on the guitar center website...



Yep, several new J-Customs on the way.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Black one, right? I just saw it in a different thread. I should surf around before I ask questions... Rookie mistake.


----------



## zimbloth

leonardo7 said:


> I called Guitar center and they dont have them in stock nor do they even know when they will actually be in. It could be a while



Yeah they're the last people you should be contacting if you want to info on those. GC's website is misleading. They're certainly not in stock anywhere, its not even NAMM yet. Ibanez tells me they're due in May.


----------



## Xaios

I take it that you've officially taken the plunge and have become an Ibanez dealer?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Wow that 8 string J custom comes in multiple colours too. I gotta say, this years Ibanez lineup is really really sick. The low end stuff doesn't really interest me but the new mid/high stuff looks GOOD


----------



## Don Vito

Ibanez RG450M Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter

I wish these were Prestige's/Premiums. Sick colos.


----------



## LordHar

Uhm...

Ibanez Artcore Expressionist AFJ957 7-String Hollowbody Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter







7 String Artcore


----------



## Don Vito

^


----------



## GiantBaba

JEM7V7 priced at $3299
Ibanez JEM7V7 Steve Vai Signature 7-String Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter

edit: Oh dear, white w/ matching headstock 7420, too...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Am I the only one that finds Ibanez's eight string headstock unattractive? It doesn't really seem to mesh with the rest of the guitar.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

LordHar said:


> Uhm...
> 
> Ibanez Artcore Expressionist AFJ957 7-String Hollowbody Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter
> 
> 7 String Artcore



I think I might faint. 

My need to job hunt increases.

If there's been one thing I've wanted since I started playing 7s, it was a seven string jazz box. I missed out on Schecter when they did it, but now I have a chance. And damn, is that a good looking guitar with quite a nice price point to boot!


----------



## Church2224

zimbloth said:


> Yep, several new J-Customs on the way.



...SEVERAL?!?!


----------



## zimbloth

Xaios said:


> I take it that you've officially taken the plunge and have become an Ibanez dealer?



Nothing official yet but I've sat down with them and discussed things yeah, probably will be going down. I figured if for nothing else its smart given how much money I spend each year on Ibanez stuff for myself haha.


----------



## jephjacques

GiantBaba said:


> JEM7V7 priced at $3299
> Ibanez JEM7V7 Steve Vai Signature 7-String Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter
> 
> edit: Oh dear, white w/ matching headstock 7420, too...



WELP time to start saving up


----------



## Xaios

LordHar said:


> Uhm...
> 
> Ibanez Artcore Expressionist AFJ957 7-String Hollowbody Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter
> 
> 7 String Artcore



DAMN!

This is the year when Ibanez says "sorry for being stingy with the ERG offerings lately, here's 10 years worth of AWESOME to make it up to you!"


----------



## LordHar

It is INSANE how many awesome models Ibanez is releasing this year. Damn bank account.


----------



## CloudAC

That is very very nice.


----------



## MetalBuddah

DAT J CUSTOM


----------



## Jake

dont think anyones mentioned the S7421 yet?

Ibanez S7421 Series 7-String Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter


----------



## NaYoN

My response to the last few pages of this thread:


----------



## MikeH

dragonblade629 said:


> Am I the only one that finds Ibanez's eight string headstock unattractive? It doesn't really seem to mesh with the rest of the guitar.



Probably. I like it a lot. Works much better than an inline 8 would.


----------



## Xaios

CloudAC said:


>



Okay, that works MUCH better than the other purple version. The color really helps. 

Edit: But what the hell kind of straplocks are those??


----------



## CloudAC

*Massive* ones


----------



## Sephiroth952

Xaios said:


> Okay, that works MUCH better than the other purple version. The color really helps.
> 
> Edit: But what the hell kind of straplocks are those??


Gotoh I believe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MikeH said:


> Probably. I like it a lot. Works much better than an inline 8 would.



Exactly. Look at the dean rc8 and the recent bc rich 8 string. Theyre half the size of the guitar body. Ibanez, Jackson, and Schecter got it right with their 8 string headstocks.


----------



## linchpin

CloudAC said:


>


This would have been sweet if it wasn't for those pesky inlays...


----------



## Robby the Robot

LordHar said:


> Uhm...
> 
> Ibanez Artcore Expressionist AFJ957 7-String Hollowbody Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 String Artcore



I really picked the wrong time to move out.


----------



## kylendm

Judging by the number of M8M i've seen on here I think a good amount of people will buy these. Plus they are fucking gorgeous.


----------



## simonXsludge

kylendm said:


> Judging by the number of M8M i've seen on here I think a good amount of people will buy these. Plus they are fucking gorgeous.


And half the price.


----------



## zimbloth

The only nitpick I have is: on all other J-Customs they use DiMarzios, why not DiMarzio 8-string pickups here rather than EMGs? Ah well, different strokes. Could always rock the Tosin Abasi model for that. About the same price (TAM100 a few hundred less).


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Stoked to hear you considering being an Ibby dealer Nick. I talked to you on the phone for about an hour last year and a good part of that conversation was talking about what Ibanez would need to do for you to sell them, and things are really falling into place with what you said.


----------



## anunnaki

Gots to gets me one of these:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Wow, fuck. The 7 string artcore is a win. 11/10. Would smash harder than Randy's mom


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

anunnaki said:


> Gots to gets me one of these:



Please tell me this is a legit.


----------



## anunnaki

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Please tell me this is a legit.


it was on guitar center's site and then I think they realised they put it up too early, it's the new rg7421.

EDIT: 7420


----------



## Konfyouzd

is that a 7620 reissue?


----------



## GiantBaba

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Please tell me this is a legit.



It's on the GC site.

edit: also, can an Ibby expert determine the model of bridge on that?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

anunnaki said:


> it was on guitar center's site and then I think they realised they put it up too early, it's the new rg7421.





Checking out the Iron Label stuff... $700 for the 7 string. Not bad at all.

Also, either I'm seeing things... Or the Iron Label RG7 looks like it's baritone.


----------



## zimbloth

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Stoked to hear you considering being an Ibby dealer Nick. I talked to you on the phone for about an hour last year and a good part of that conversation was talking about what Ibanez would need to do for you to sell them, and things are really falling into place with what you said.



Yeah man, I've always been a fan but they drive me crazy too. Love/hate thing with them since day one. I'm glad they finally started to listen to their fans/critics and made meaningful changes. 

It's an exciting year for them, I know personally I intend on buying a UV70 Premium and S5427 Prestige for myself at one point this year. Need to take it easy though as in the past year I've already scored a J-Custom 7, Apex100, and a few others that have drained my bank account haha.


----------



## theV

Here is the higher res pic of JCRG813:
http://i49.tinypic.com/2mgk2ux.jpg
Pretty much the full US lineup should be on GC website now. Let me know what I forgot to post HQ pics of.


----------



## skisgaar

Holy shit, Ibanez, what the fuck bro? Who did you fire, and who did you put in charge? Because I'm liking it!


----------



## possumkiller

theV said:


> Here is the higher res pic of JCRG813:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much the full US lineup should be on GC website now. Let me know what I forgot to post HQ pics of.


 
Ibanez, when will you finally release an 8-string EZ or Lo Pro or something? When you do, please put it on this guitar (along with some DiMarzios).


----------



## CloudAC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Please tell me this is a legit.



That can't be a 7421 can it? It has a tremolo, a 7420 then perhaps? Not sure if legit...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CloudAC said:


> That can't be a 7421 can it? It has a tremolo, a 7420 then perhaps? Not sure if legit...



Its legit. Just saw on guitarcenter.


----------



## Xaios

The hits just keep on coming!


----------



## theV

CloudAC said:


> That can't be a 7421 can it? It has a tremolo, a 7420 then perhaps? Not sure if legit...



Yes, 7420. 
http://oi48.tinypic.com/35bgz69.jpg


----------



## anunnaki

CloudAC said:


> That can't be a 7421 can it? It has a tremolo, a 7420 then perhaps? Not sure if legit...



Yeah it's a 7420, my bad


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Exactly. Look at the dean rc8 and the recent bc rich 8 string. Theyre half the size of the guitar body. Ibanez, Jackson, and Schecter got it right with their 8 string headstocks.



I'm not saying inline is better for an eight (that one Jackson eight with the inline being a perfect example of how silly it looks), but something seems off about Ibanez's. 

 I don't know, different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Perhaps we're getting closer to a new, semi-custom Ibanez era? Because Ibanez is definitely expanding on their ERG options this year. 

The timing couldn't be better.

Also, I can't help but wonder, do they know BareKnuckle ain't going nowhere? Just sayin'.


----------



## Santuzzo

As if it was not enough already, now I see they will put out a 7-string jazz-box  

I need to be sedated ..... NOW!!!!!


----------



## kylendm

GiantBaba said:


> It's on the GC site.
> 
> edit: also, can an Ibby expert determine the model of bridge on that?


Looks like the ZR trem to me.


----------



## Xaios

Edge Zero II-7 on the RG7420.


----------



## kylendm

Yeah that. I knew it was a zero something haha. That's awesome though. I love the one in my 927QM. So much better than the lo-trs ones in the old ones. Also that price is awesome considering GC always has discounts too.


----------



## Alex6534

That new 7420 better make its way to Europe  my 7621 is lonely! An that colour....


----------



## Jzbass25

So many awesome guitars but I just can't get along with the zero trems


----------



## vampiregenocide

LordHar said:


> Uhm...
> 
> Ibanez Artcore Expressionist AFJ957 7-String Hollowbody Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 String Artcore



Well I know what my next guitar purchase is now. :O


----------



## Matt_D_

vampiregenocide said:


> Well I know what my next guitar purchase is now. :O



OH GOD MY WALLET JUST CAUGHT FIRE....
so much awesome, all coming out AT THE SAME TIME.

HOW ARE WE SUPPOSED TO AFFORD ALL THIS NEW AWESOMENESS IBANEZ? 

HOW?



just kidding. i've been hanging out for a 7 string jazz box for a long time. making sexy eyes at that eastman and its 3.5k price tag. but this.. oh yes. this.

im sorry PRS, i may have to skip on the PRS SE7 for a while...


----------



## Matt_D_

Whammy said:


> That guitar is awesome!



that is utterly ridiculously amazing.


----------



## jonajon91

theV said:


> Here is the higher res pic of JCRG813:
> http://i49.tinypic.com/2mgk2ux.jpg
> Pretty much the full US lineup should be on GC website now. Let me know what I forgot to post HQ pics of.



seeing some poor access to the top frets though


----------



## Whammy

jonajon91 said:


> seeing some poor access to the top frets though



No different that a 7-string. Unless you're talking about reaching the 8th string on the 24th fret


----------



## Xaios

Matt_D_ said:


> im sorry PRS, i may have to skip on the PRS SE7 for a while...



Go figure that, the year PRS is finally bringing out a 7 string, an event that other years would have caused quakes and floods, they get completely marginalized by Ibanez blowing their load of awesomeness all over the place.


----------



## Matt_D_

Xaios said:


> Go figure that, the year PRS is finally bringing out a 7 string, an event that other years would have caused quakes and floods, they get completely marginalized by Ibanez blowing their load of awesomeness all over the place.



A WILD 7 STRING JAZZ BOX APPEARS. 
JAZZ BOX USES WALLET DESTRUCTION IT IS SUPER EFFECTIVE

yeah. i wasn't expecting that. at all, I dont really need another 7, i just like the prs se move enough to support it  and i've always wanted a PRS one way or another (and im keen on the shorter scale!). but.. this.. this. is just something else. its also different enough from my current set of guitars that its not a redundant purchase.

so much awesomeness coming out at the moment. i really hope that everyone gets the sales they deserve for doing what we, the consumer, wants.


----------



## Opion

HOLY CRAP.


Ibanez, you are winning.


----------



## devolutionary

I think Ibanez looked around at the competition, the LTD Whitechapel and Buzz 7s, the Schecter SLS, the Jackson X series, the PRS SE7, nodded in vague acknowledgement, cracked their knuckles, and simply said "Game on, bitches". Competition is sexy.


----------



## JP Universe

Ibanez 

JS Premium
Jem 7V7
J Custom 8

Things that I want BADLY in 2013 but I can't get cause of 






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## JP Universe

First world problems


----------



## silentrage

I think your case may be more adequately called 1percenter problems.
You have more custom guitars than the average luthier.


----------



## Valnob

New Emmure sig or lacs ?

Posted on ibanez fb page with this msg "Jesse and Mike of Emmure showing off their Ibanez workhorses before tonight's show!"

and, the guy on the left has a 7 string and the guy on the right as a 6 string... bizarre


----------



## Stemp Fester

According to GC the S5427 is cheaper than the new S5470?


----------



## LetsMosey

Valnob said:


> New Emmure sig or lacs ?
> 
> Posted on ibanez fb page with this msg "Jesse and Mike of Emmure showing off their Ibanez workhorses before tonight's show!"



Yuck... that Metallica Black Album snake on the 1st fret


----------



## Valnob

LetsMosey said:


> Yuck... that Metallica Black Album snake on the 1st fret



The guy on the left has a RGD with the NY yankees logo on the 12th fret...


----------



## jephjacques

hahahaha emmure


----------



## BigPhi84

LetsMosey said:


> Yuck... that Metallica Black Album snake on the 1st fret



Gadsden flag - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## devolutionary

Valnob said:


> and, the guy on the left has a 7 string and the guy on the right as a 6 string... bizarre



... why?


----------



## LetsMosey




----------



## Valnob

So anybody has an idea if they get a sig model ? even though the majority of the people on this forum don't like the band (including a part of me ! ), I want to know.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LetsMosey said:


> Yuck... that Metallica Black Album snake on the 1st fret


----------



## Jake

Valnob said:


> So anybody has an idea if they get a sig model ? even though the majority of the people on this forum don't like the band (including a part of me ! ), I want to know.


I'm gonna assume no, they have quite a few LAC's between the two of them and these are probably just more of them.


----------



## jephjacques

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Don't Tread On Lars


----------



## RuffeDK

Valnob said:


> New Emmure sig or lacs ?
> 
> and, the guy on the left has a 7 string and the guy on the right as a 6 string... bizarre


Why the 7-string? They hadly use more than three strings


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

717ctsjz said:


> I'm gonna assume no, they have quite a few LAC's between the two of them and these are probably just more of them.


----------



## Valnob

RuffeDK said:


> Why the 7-string? They hadly use more than three strings



Maybe because it's more Br0otalz ?


----------



## willis7452

Why does Meshuggah play 8 strings when they only play three of them, then find a riff and play only that riff for 5 minutes straight? I don't think Emmure is in the wrong here, everyone can play what they want! if it sounds cool then who cares how many strings their guitar has? your not playing it so who cares and it just means that it gives people who use all the strings more of a 7/8 string market.


----------



## Elijah

I feel like such a dick. I've been whining for forever that Ibanez should give us another Iceman model with its traditional 3/3 headstock and when they do, I don't even like it. 
Oh well. I hope this model goes over well so they can give another, hopefully with some stop tail bridge!


----------



## Ibanezsam4

LordHar said:


> Uhm...
> 
> Ibanez Artcore Expressionist AFJ957 7-String Hollowbody Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 String Artcore



its for playing Djazz right? 

i keed, i keed


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

willis7452 said:


> Why does Meshuggah play 8 strings when they only play three of them, then find a riff and play only that riff for 5 minutes straight?



Doesnt meshuggah actually play solos?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Doesnt meshuggah actually play solos?



Well, what do you think comes after the same riff for the last five minutes? 

Oh SSO Meshuggah defense, you so crazy.


----------



## ZEBOV

...............
Looks like I'll be acquiring an RGD2127FX this year. Hopefully I don't get into a car wreck 20 minutes after it's shipped and have to return it to pay my deductible. That's what I had to do with the 2127Z over 2 years ago.


----------



## InfinityCollision

zimbloth said:


> The only nitpick I have is: on all other J-Customs they use DiMarzios, why not DiMarzio 8-string pickups here rather than EMGs? Ah well, different strokes. Could always rock the Tosin Abasi model for that. About the same price (TAM100 a few hundred less).


I'd guess that it was done specifically to differentiate the guitar from Tosin's sig.



LordHar said:


> Uhm...
> 
> Ibanez Artcore Expressionist AFJ957 7-String Hollowbody Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 String Artcore


Uh... holy shit. Unless I'm forgetting something, that's the first production (not counting Schecter's given the highly limited run) jazzbox 7 from one of the major companies in a long ass time... Maybe even since Gretsch ended production of the original, the Van Eps sig. Didn't see that coming at all.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

ZEBOV said:


> ...............
> Looks like I'll be acquiring an RGD2127FX this year. Hopefully I don't get into a car wreck 20 minutes after it's shipped and have to return it to pay my deductible. That's what I had to do with the 2127Z over 2 years ago.


Damn that sucks ass


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> Well, what do you'reu think comes after the same riff for the last five minutes? :lol



A solo that justifies the use of the upper strings? 

Im not hating on emmure nor am im trying to be a meshuggah fanboy. Im just pointing out that meshug uses the upper registers.


----------



## kessel

Stemp Fester said:


> According to GC the S5427 is cheaper than the new S5470?



Already on pre-order here? 1,799 $

Ibanez Prestige S5427 Series 7-String Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

zimbloth said:


> The only nitpick I have is: on all other J-Customs they use DiMarzios, why not DiMarzio 8-string pickups here rather than EMGs? Ah well, different strokes. Could always rock the Tosin Abasi model for that. About the same price (TAM100 a few hundred less).



Wait, what Tosin Abasi model?

God damn I missed some stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wasnt there an hss rg with a non locking trem?


----------



## Rojne

Yes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Rojne said:


> Yes



I cant find it. My phone hates me.


----------



## Swyse

The $4500 J custom RG 8 string has an edge 3. Now I've seen everything.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Swyse said:


> The $4500 J custom RG 8 string has an edge 3. Now I've seen everything.



An Edge III Fixed. Remember, the only thing that made the Edge III shitty was the knife edges. The E3F doesn't have those, as it's not a trem. 

Troll better.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I wonder if the new prestiges will be of better quality than they were before given the huge price increase.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I noticed the Rg2627 is finally here in the US. I am excite.
I also noticed the Iron Label 7 with the trem is very similar. I am even more excite.


----------



## willis7452

Did I poke a few soft spots on sso? ahah I don't dislike Meshuggah but I find their leads are very bland, but they are indeed there unlike Emmure! but they use their high register squeals


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If you count me asking whether or not Meshuggah played solos as "poking a few soft spots," then yeah, you did a stellar job. 

And I still cant find that non locking RG 

Aand jst found them. The rg440v and rg460v. Hoping these come to the us.


----------



## simonXsludge

I really like the white 7420.


----------



## Metamurphic

shitsøn;3366945 said:


> I really like the white 7420.



Yes. Matching headstock is just secks!


----------



## Swyse

MaxOfMetal said:


> An Edge III Fixed. Remember, the only thing that made the Edge III shitty was the knife edges. The E3F doesn't have those, as it's not a trem.
> 
> Troll better.



All I'm saying is having the same bridge on an $800 RGA8 and a $4300 J custom seems weird. I'm not saying its bad as I haven't had one to use for an extended period of time, it just doesn't seem like its right to have the same bridge for your mid range and your extreme high end.


----------



## zimbloth

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I wonder if the new prestiges will be of better quality than they were before given the huge price increase.



What huge price increases? Models went up maybe $100 max, which is just about what every brand does every year with inflation and rising costs. At least it's not Parker Flys that went from $2799 to $3299 to $4199 in less than a 5 year span. The RG2127Z going from $1499 to $1599 is hardly a travesty 



Swyse said:


> All I'm saying is having the same bridge on an $800 RGA8 and a $4300 J custom seems weird. I'm not saying its bad as I haven't had one to use for an extended period of time, it just doesn't seem like its right to have the same bridge for your mid range and your extreme high end.



The same Tone Pros/Gotoh/Tune-O-Matic bridges are found on both $500 and $5000 Gibsons/ESPs/etc too, doesnt really mean its bad. The Edge III FX thing on the 8-strings are fine. Maybe a little over the top, I'd prefer locking tuners and a hipshot bridge, but the quality is just fine. 

The bigger issue if you want something to really critique, is the fact the bridge isn't radiused to match the radius of the fingerboard, causing the necessity to install shims to get it to play the way it should.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Swyse said:


> All I'm saying is having the same bridge on an $800 RGA8 and a $4300 J custom seems weird. I'm not saying its bad as I haven't had one to use for an extended period of time, it just doesn't seem like its right to have the same bridge for your mid range and your extreme high end.



Meshuggah has it on their sig (which is more expensive than the J Customs), tosin has it on his sig, all the 2228s come with it. They are good bridges and very comfy. Having played both the RGA8 and the RG2228, I feel as though the one on the RG2228 was a bit better quality.


----------



## Matt_D_

zimbloth said:


> The RG2127Z going from $1499 to $1599 is hardly a travesty



oh you americans. It went up double there over here in australia


----------



## bob123

MaxOfMetal said:


> An Edge III Fixed. Remember, the only thing that made the Edge III shitty was the knife edges. The E3F doesn't have those, as it's not a trem.
> 
> Troll better.




Still begs the question why j customs and the illustrious M8M have the same bridge as a 500$ guitar...

The quality of the bridge isnt whats being questioned, its more about what are they doing having these guitars share ANYTHING with the RG8 ... You dont see j customs sporting GIO bridges.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Swyse said:


> All I'm saying is having the same bridge on an $800 RGA8 and a $4300 J custom seems weird. I'm not saying its bad as I haven't had one to use for an extended period of time, it just doesn't seem like its right to have the same bridge for your mid range and your extreme high end.




It's a collection of metal bolted to the body that is made to stay entirely stationary - granted that its comfortable, what could be wrong with it?


----------



## theo

I would like to see it on some six string guitars actually.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

theo said:


> I would like to see it on some six string guitars actually.


 
You mean like on the MTM models?


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

anunnaki said:


> Gots to gets me one of these:



Is it wrong that I shed real tears when I saw this?


----------



## theo

Bloody_Inferno said:


> You mean like on the MTM models?



Yes... Exactly! 
Now forgive a noob, What the hell is an MTM model and where can I find one?


----------



## zimbloth

theo said:


> Yes... Exactly!
> Now forgive a noob, What the hell is an MTM model and where can I find one?



MTM = Mick Thomson Model. Its still being offered, so I guess at any stocking Ibanez dealer.


----------



## Syriel

zimbloth said:


> MTM = Mick Thomson Model. Its still being offered, so I guess at any stocking Ibanez dealer.



Yeah but wasn't the RG shaped MTM discontinued and changed with the Glaive shape?

I so wanted that RG MTM if it didn't have that awkward "SEVEN" inlay on a 6 string guitar.


----------



## zimbloth

Syriel said:


> Yeah but wasn't the RG shaped MTM discontinued and changed with the Glaive shape?
> 
> I so wanted that RG MTM if it didn't have that awkward "SEVEN" inlay on a 6 string guitar.



The fixed Iron Label RGs are basically the same exact guitar, just not a reverse headstock.


----------



## Swyse

theo said:


> Yes... Exactly!
> Now forgive a noob, What the hell is an MTM model and where can I find one?



Mick thompson's signature. Only comes in the glaive shape now, but it used to be an RG shape. MTM1 is neck thru with emgs or blackouts and a fixed edge lo pro. MTM2 is a bolt on with fixed edge 3.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

zimbloth said:


> MTM = Mick Thomson Model. Its still being offered, so I guess at any stocking Ibanez dealer.


 
The RG shaped sigs are discontinued in favour of the Glaive shape, but they're pretty common to hunt down too, even with the Ibanez dealers.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bob123 said:


> Still begs the question why j customs and the illustrious M8M have the same bridge as a 500$ guitar...
> 
> The quality of the bridge isnt whats being questioned, its more about what are they doing having these guitars share ANYTHING with the RG8 ... You dont see j customs sporting GIO bridges.



Or you can flip it around: Look at how awesome it is that the RGA8 has the same bridge as much higher end guitars. You don't see GIOs sporting J.Custom bridges, but the RGA8 certainly does. 

The bridges are solid, proven pieces. If they had simply made small adjustments, mainly aesthetic, and named it something else would it really have made a difference?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Well. I went from wanting zero Ibbies to wanting two. My wallet can't repel expenses of this magnitude.


----------



## Stemp Fester

Torn between either S7 Prestige / Jem7V7 / Jazzbox 7...

...but I am absolutely dreading the prices we'll be expected to pay in Oz. If they even make it down here.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Stemp Fester said:


> Torn between either S7 Prestige / Jem7V7 / Jazzbox 7...
> 
> ...but I am absolutely dreading the prices we'll be expected to pay in Oz. If they even make it down here.




If you like them all equally, the jazzbox is easily the cheapest


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

So how is that the RG7420 has a matching white headstock yet the RG8 in white does not? 


Also will there be a fixed bridge version of the 7420? Don't answer if it is one of those shitty new bridges


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> So how is that the RG7420 has a matching white headstock yet the RG8 in white does not?
> 
> 
> Also will there be a fixed bridge version of the 7420? Don't answer if it is one of those shitty new bridges



Theres going to be a rg7421 and it will also have the older bridge.

Also ibanez seems to have fixed the problem with the gibralter.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Theres going to be a rg7421 and it will also have the older bridge.
> 
> Also ibanez seems to have fixed the problem with the gibralter.



Still don't like them xD But yay now it's settled, i'm getting a Sterling Jp70


----------



## xCaptainx

717ctsjz said:


> I'm gonna assume no, they have quite a few LAC's between the two of them and these are probably just more of them.



It's an LACS, not a sig. 







And if you ask me, it looks pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ I'd love to see that finish on a production RGD.


----------



## Andromalia

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I wonder if the new prestiges will be of better quality than they were before given the huge price increase.


They're actually the same price...in Yen, I guess. The dollar value is somewhat plummeting again and given the fact that your central bank "prints" them like a madman I guess this is not going to change anytime soon.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Im not american, and no we dont print dollars like madmen.


----------



## vampiregenocide

zimbloth said:


> What huge price increases? Models went up maybe $100 max, which is just about what every brand does every year with inflation and rising costs. At least it's not Parker Flys that went from $2799 to $3299 to $4199 in less than a 5 year span. The RG2127Z going from $1499 to $1599 is hardly a travesty



They went up by about a third in price here in recent years. When the RG2228 came out it was about £1200, then £1500, then £1700 and back down to £1500 again. Similar thing with most models that I've seen.



xCaptainx said:


> It's an LACS, not a sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you ask me, it looks pretty damn awesome.



That's bloody nice, who's is it?


----------



## xCaptainx

Emmure guitarist, he's got 3 LACS similar to that. Last one was the infamous NY yankees inlay that everyone hated on here. Spec wise it is dope, was just that NY inlay that killed the vibe for most people. If it didn't have it, or it was a FF fear factory logo, everyone would have loved it haha.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Ah right, yeah I prefer this one.


----------



## Pikka Bird

MaxOfMetal said:


> An Edge III Fixed. Remember, the only thing that made the Edge III shitty was the knife edges. The E3F doesn't have those, as it's not a trem.
> 
> Troll better.



Yeah, and the FX version was on the Prestige 2228 as well. And on both the high and low end Mick Thomson six string models, I think?


----------



## Loomer

BigPhi84 said:


> Gadsden flag - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Ok, so it's used to signify the Tea Party these days, huh!?

That is... Problematic to say the least.


----------



## McKay

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also ibanez seems to have fixed the problem with the gibralter.



?


----------



## simonXsludge

Loomer said:


> Ok, so it's used to signify the Tea Party these days, huh!?
> 
> That is... Problematic to say the least.


I'm sure he does it for the sake of Metallica. 

I love his silverburst LACS, it looks too sleek. And both guitarists are actually really nice guys, I toured with them twice. They are just gear nerds really. The music isn't for me, but they are actually really tight live.


----------



## Jake

shitsøn;3367287 said:


> I'm sure he does it for the sake of Metallica.
> 
> I love his silverburst LACS, it looks too sleek. And both guitarists are actually really nice guys, I toured with them twice. They are just gear nerds really. The music isn't for me, but they are actually really tight live.


This is what I've heard as well, my friend became very good friends with Jesse on the 2011 All Stars tour and he said that those guys are super gear nerds


----------



## Robby the Robot

anunnaki said:


> Gots to gets me one of these:



After five seasons, I'm officially announcing my retirement from world of guitars.  In other news, my wallet has been placed on suicide watched.


----------



## troyguitar

That hollowbody 7 (and probably some other models too) deserves its own thread, I almost missed it. Come on mods, we don't all have time or interest to comb through a billion posts looking for info 

Screw the JEM, I'm buying the hollowbody. Though I would have preferred a smaller semi-hollow, I will buy one if for no other reason than to support the idea of non-metal 7-strings.

Link for other people who missed it:

Ibanez Artcore Expressionist AFJ957 7-String Hollowbody Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter

Ibanez AFJ957 Hollowbody - $800 at GC.


----------



## gunch

troyguitar said:


> That hollowbody 7 (and probably some other models too) deserves its own thread, I almost missed it. Come on mods, we don't all have time or interest to comb through a billion posts looking for info
> 
> Screw the JEM, I'm buying the hollowbody. Though I would have preferred a smaller semi-hollow, I will buy one if for no other reason than to support the idea of non-metal 7-strings.
> 
> Link for other people who missed it:
> 
> Ibanez Artcore Expressionist AFJ957 7-String Hollowbody Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter
> 
> Ibanez AFJ957 Hollowbody - $800 at GC.



A billion posts of "I'd like __________ if not for __________"


----------



## Syriel

zimbloth said:


> The fixed Iron Label RGs are basically the same exact guitar, just not a reverse headstock.



The Iron Label RGs have the locking fixed bridge? I thought they all sported the Gibraltar bridge. And it's pretty much that bridge and the reverse headstock that makes me want it. I just couldn't bear the "seven" inlay for real.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Syriel said:


> The Iron Label RGs have the locking fixed bridge? I thought they all sported the Gibraltar bridge. And it's pretty much that bridge and the reverse headstock that makes me want it. I just couldn't bear the "seven" inlay for real.



or buy the MTM and then...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

MetalBuddah said:


> or buy the MTM and then...



This


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

McKay said:


> ?



Someone on another thread said that the sides were trimmed a bit.


----------



## JoeyBTL

GUITAR INTERACTIVE MAGAZINE ISSUE 15


----------



## Syriel

MetalBuddah said:


> or buy the MTM and then...



Do that all along and just dye the fretboard black...

Dye the fretboard black....

Dye the fretboard.... black...

Fuck you guys.


----------



## bcfox

troyguitar said:


>



Anyone have the skinny on those pickups? I can't tell if they're P90 style soapbars or minibuckers. They could end up being really cool, and a pain in the ass to replace if not. Regardless, I'm thinking that thing would be a killer candidate for dropping in a Graphtech Ghost for piezo sounds.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

troyguitar said:


> I almost missed it. Come on mods, we don't all have time or interest to comb through a billion posts looking for info



That's why we need a list of all of the new models. Maybe in the OP or something.


----------



## bcfox

Also, all of the products are off of the homepages at the Ibanez US site. Maybe all of the new ones are going up shortly?

EDIT: By that, I mean go to the Electric Guitars page, Basses page, etc; and, all of the product lines have been removed. The two subtitles for Signature Guitars and standard models are all that are there.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

bcfox said:


> Anyone have the skinny on those pickups? I can't tell if they're P90 style soapbars or minibuckers. They could end up being really cool, and a pain in the ass to replace if not. Regardless, I'm thinking that thing would be a killer candidate for dropping in a Graphtech Ghost for piezo sounds.



I'm not sure, they look like they might be soapbars, but thankfully not EMG size (at least it doesn't look that way to me).

All the other guitars in the AFJ line have humbuckers, and it appears the six string version is also going to have humbuckers, but that also has a different tailpiece (the one on the seven seems more like the AFJ81) so there could be more differences. Quite honestly, I'm baffled.






I'm curious about the scale, myself, can't wait until we get specs.


----------



## bcfox

dragonblade629 said:


> I'm not sure, they look like they might be soapbars, but thankfully not EMG size (at least it doesn't look that way to me).
> 
> All the other guitars in the AFJ line have humbuckers, and it appears the six string version is also going to have humbuckers, but that also has a different tailpiece (the one on the seven seems more like the AFJ81) so there could be more differences. Quite honestly, I'm baffled.
> 
> I'm curious about the scale, myself, can't wait until we get specs.



I'm guessing it'll be 25.5". The pick-ups are a bit of a curiosity. The only thing I see in last year's range for hollowbodies that isn't a full-size humbucker is a mini-bucker in some other models. They have adjustable screws like the full size humbuckers, though. We shall see, I guess. Nonetheless, I'm thoroughly impressed that Ibby brought this one. I was feeling somewhat lackluster about some of the other new options especially with pricing considered, but that AFJ may have to be the first Ibanez I've owned since 2007.

BTW, I just want to come out and state that the headstock looks perfect on it, too. Very classy without looking unbalanced.


----------



## troyguitar

They look like mini-hums to me and will probably be the most annoying aspect of the guitar. 

I'm buying it anyway in the hopes that they will keep on going in the non-metal direction, same reason I grabbed the ARZ307 

I'm assuming 25.0" scale length like the ARZ but who knows what they'll do.


----------



## bcfox

troyguitar said:


> They look like mini-hums to me and will probably be the most annoying aspect of the guitar.
> 
> I'm buying it anyway in the hopes that they will keep on going in the non-metal direction, same reason I grabbed the ARZ307
> 
> I'm assuming 25.0" scale length like the ARZ but who knows what they'll do.



You might be right on the 25". Maybe BKP would do a 7-string P90 to drop in if the pick-ups are terrible. I'm thinking way too far ahead on this one with the Ghost and BKP's.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

bcfox said:


> I'm guessing it'll be 25.5". The pick-ups are a bit of a curiosity. The only thing I see in last year's range for hollowbodies that isn't a full-size humbucker is a mini-bucker in some other models. They have adjustable screws like the full size humbuckers, though. We shall see, I guess. Nonetheless, I'm thoroughly impressed that Ibby brought this one. I was feeling somewhat lackluster about some of the other new options especially with pricing considered, but that AFJ may have to be the first Ibanez I've owned since 2007.
> 
> BTW, I just want to come out and state that the headstock looks perfect on it, too. Very classy without looking unbalanced.



It might be 24.75" like the other AFJs, either way it's good, though. Plus it apparently should have flatwounds according to Ibanez's site, so that should be fun.


----------



## donray1527

Craig Wagner will be pissed he had that 20,000$ custom made now.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

blacksgslayer said:


> Craig Wagner will be pissed he had that 20,000$ custom made now.



If I remember correctly that was a Benedetto. No mater how good the Artcore is, it will not be anywhere near as good as a Benedetto. Those guitars are godly.


----------



## troyguitar

bcfox said:


> You might be right on the 25". Maybe BKP would do a 7-string P90 to drop in if the pick-ups are terrible. I'm thinking way too far ahead on this one with the Ghost and BKP's.



I would LOVE to get piezo's on it and use it as an acoustic-electric (especially since no one makes a 7-string acoustic under $2k), not sure how much of a pain it will be though.


----------



## InfinityCollision

blacksgslayer said:


> Craig Wagner will be pissed he had that 20,000$ custom made now.



Eastman's offered 7-string archtops in the 2-3k range for a while now. Various luthiers offer 7-string archtops with varying levels of appointments and according prices. If he'd wanted a cheaper archtop, he could have gotten one. Eastmans are in an entirely different league from the new $800 Ibanez, and a $20k custom-built archtop is in quite another league altogether.


----------



## CloudAC

RuffeDK said:


> Why the 7-string? They hadly use more than three strings



If you actually listened to their music, you'd quickly realise that they do incorporate all 7 strings.


----------



## donray1527

dragonblade629 said:


> If I remember correctly that was a Benedetto. No mater how good the Artcore is, it will not be anywhere near as good as a Benedetto. Those guitars are godly.



It was lol I was joking.


----------



## ZEBOV

Can we get a recap of what will be released? I can't be the only one who really doesn't want to scroll through 70+ pages just to see about 10 pictures.


----------



## troyguitar

InfinityCollision said:


> Eastman's offered 7-string archtops in the 2-3k range for a while now. Various luthiers offer 7-string archtops with varying levels of appointments and according prices. If he'd wanted a cheaper archtop, he could have gotten one. Eastmans are in an entirely different league from the new $800 Ibanez, and a $20k custom-built archtop is in quite another league altogether.



You're right, the Ibanez is clearly the best ever.


----------



## CloudAC

*7 Strings
*
Ibanez GRG7221

Ibanez Iron Label RGIR27FE(fixed bridge)

Ibanez Iron Label RGIR27E(floating bridge)

Ibanez Iron Label SIR27FD

Ibanez Premium RG927FXQM

Ibanez Prestige RGD2127FX

Ibanez RG7421 (non MIJ) 

Ibanez RG7420 (non MIJ)

Ibanez IC507BK

Ibanez UV70 Green-dot

Ibanez JEM7V7

Ibanez Artcore AFJ957

Ibanez Prestige S5427




*8 Strings*

Ibanez RG8

Ibanez S8 (Red in EU, Black in US)

Ibanez Iron Label RGIR28FE

Ibanez RG2228M (White/Maple)

Tosin Abasi Signature 8

Ibanez J-Custom JCRG813 and this colour



If I have missed anything, PM me so we don't clog the thread up.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Could a mod put that in the OP?


----------



## jonajon91

Still only EMG 808's on the Ibanez RG2228M? I thought they would be 808x at that price range?


----------



## simonXsludge

jonajon91 said:


> Still only EMG 808's on the Ibanez RG2228M? I thought they would be 808x at that price range?


Aren't those pickups essentially in the same price range? The 808X are just preferred around here, but that doesn't mean the 808 are minor pickups in terms of quality.


----------



## Konfyouzd

You could sell em and buy the fuckin' 808xs... And if they have quick connect you have like 10 secs of work to do.

Or you could just put Laces in it...


----------



## bcfox

troyguitar said:


> I would LOVE to get piezo's on it and use it as an acoustic-electric (especially since no one makes a 7-string acoustic under $2k), not sure how much of a pain it will be though.



There's no control cavity so everything will have to be done through the F holes. Not impossible, but it wouldn't be fun in my opinion. The bridge is rosewood so you could route it to drop in some inserts, I would think.


----------



## irondavidson

How much the green dot will be?


----------



## LetsMosey

irondavidson said:


> How much the green dot will be?



I think they said approx. 1,000 EU / $1,300 US


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I'm also uber excited for the new 7-string artcore! I couldn't find it in the European catalog and thought I missed something. I agree that they're probably mini-humbuckers. Perhaps Kent Armstrong pups. 
Kent Armstrong® Jazz Guitar Pickups
They look very similar to the George Benson sig pups. Ibanez is hitting the ground running this year for sure. It will be interesting to see how other companies react to these models assuming these newer incorporations are successful (which I assume/hope they will be).


----------



## BigPhi84

JoeyBTL said:


> GUITAR INTERACTIVE MAGAZINE ISSUE 15




Tom Quayle is such a beast! Can he even play a sour note anymore? Definitely diggin' his style.  It's impressive how quickly he adapted to 8 strings. I remember the first time that I picked up an 8-string and everything that I played sounded like farts! Of course, I blamed it on the EMG's!


----------



## Sterling By Music Man

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Still don't like them xD But yay now it's settled, i'm getting a Sterling Jp70




A wise choice my friend! $629 street is gonna kill the competition!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sterling By Music Man said:


> A wise choice my friend! $629 street is gonna kill the competition!



Youve come to the wrong neigjborhood, motherfucker.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Sterling By Music Man said:


> A wise choice my friend! $629 street is gonna kill the competition!




Do I get a discount for being awesome?  Just kidding.


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Youve come to the wrong neigjborhood, motherfucker.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

bcfox said:


> There's no control cavity so everything will have to be done through the F holes. Not impossible, but it wouldn't be fun in my opinion. The bridge is rosewood so you could route it to drop in some inserts, I would think.


 
It might be a bit more awkward than that, by the looks of it. That at very least looks to be neither a ToM nor an acoustic-style saddle, so I don't know that there are any ready-made drop-in piezo saddles for it (least of all for a _seven_ string). You could swap it out for a ToM, but that might take some minor doing, since the rosewood base on it looks to be one that's held in place only by the tension of the strings, or _maybe_ some glue, so freshly drilled holes would be in order. Whatever the case, it seems like it'd be a bit more of a bear than a simple drop-in mod.

That aside, god_DAMN_, do I ever want one of those. Especially at that price. Shit. I really hope a few make their way here to Korea.


----------



## LordHar

With the reintroduction of the Artist models last year, I was kinda hoping they would expand on the line, or at least bring them to Europe. So far I haven't seen anything like that.


----------



## chris9

some super guitars coming out been saving all year to get something nice so not long to wait now


----------



## chris9

chris9 said:


> some super guitars coming out been saving all year to get something nice so not long to wait now



forgot to say it gonna be a green dot all the way it looks awesome


----------



## tedtan

The jazz box looks like an actual hollow body with a non fixed bridge. Intonation would be adjustable by moving the bridge itself forward and back. A TOM wouldn't work here because there is nothing to screw it into (Gibson ES335 and similar are semi hollow; they have a solid slab of wood running from the neck to the end block so a TOM can work on these).


----------



## bcfox

tedtan said:


> The jazz box looks like an actual hollow body with a non fixed bridge. Intonation would be adjustable by moving the bridge itself forward and back. A TOM wouldn't work here because there is nothing to screw it into (Gibson ES335 and similar are semi hollow; they have a solid slab of wood running from the neck to the end block so a TOM can work on these).



Yeah, it looks to be a floating bridge. At most, I'd say the bass of the bridge is glued to the top.


----------



## bcfox

Grand Moff Tim said:


> It might be a bit more awkward than that, by the looks of it. That at very least looks to be neither a ToM nor an acoustic-style saddle, so I don't know that there are any ready-made drop-in piezo saddles for it (least of all for a _seven_ string). You could swap it out for a ToM, but that might take some minor doing, since the rosewood base on it looks to be one that's held in place only by the tension of the strings, or _maybe_ some glue, so freshly drilled holes would be in order. Whatever the case, it seems like it'd be a bit more of a bear than a simple drop-in mod.
> 
> That aside, god_DAMN_, do I ever want one of those. Especially at that price. Shit. I really hope a few make their way here to Korea.



I wasn't saying to just drop in existing saddles like you would with a Hipshot. I was saying modify the existing bridge by routing slots to fit piezo inserts similar to what would be used with an Edge Pro trem. For each string, there would be a hole drilled through to the run the cable and a slight route above to host the insert. It would take some precision for sure since there's not much wood to work with. I also am thinking now that instead of installing everything else internally, maybe the pre-amp could fit between the top and tailpiece.

I definitely agree with your sentiment and hope you guys receive the model, too.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Ikebe has specs for the Artcore!

Neck: Expressionist 3pc Mahogany/Maple set-in
Body: Spruce top / Flamed Maple back & sides
Fretboard: Bound Rosewood w/ Pearl Acrylic block inlay *Narrow frets
bridge: ART-7
tailpiece: Wooden
Neck PU Ibanez ACH7 (H)
Bridge PU Ibanez ACH7 (H)
String: .011-.065 FLATWOUND (D'ADDARIO:ECG24-7)
Max body thickness: 3 5/8"
Width at lower bout: 15 3/4"
Hardware color: Gold
Color: VSB (Vintage Sunburst)

I'm on my phone, so running it through the translator would be difficult.

Ibanez Artcore Expressionist AFJ957-VSB


----------



## bcfox

dragonblade629 said:


> Ikebe has specs for the Artcore!
> 
> Neck: Expressionist 3pc Mahogany/Maple set-in
> Body: Spruce top / Flamed Maple back & sides
> Fretboard: Bound Rosewood w/ Pearl Acrylic block inlay *Narrow frets
> bridge: ART-7
> tailpiece: Wooden
> Neck PU Ibanez ACH7 (H)
> Bridge PU Ibanez ACH7 (H)
> String: .011-.065 FLATWOUND (D'ADDARIO:ECG24-7)
> Max body thickness: 3 5/8"
> Width at lower bout: 15 3/4"
> Hardware color: Gold
> Color: VSB (Vintage Sunburst)
> 
> I'm on my phone, so running it through the translator would be difficult.
> 
> Ibanez Artcore Expressionist AFJ957-VSB



On a similar note, Guitar Center took everything down. It would seem from those specs that they're humbuckers. The only thing not really settled there is the scale length.


----------



## Dabo Fett

so now the running total for me is a uv70, the prestige s7, the iceman 7, and now the artcore? ibanez wants all my money this year!


----------



## anunnaki

Only on this site do people have in depth discussions about modding a guitar that they've never even heard


----------



## kessel

any clue about the specs for the S5427?


----------



## Tree

dragonblade629 said:


> Ikebe has specs for the Artcore!
> 
> Neck: Expressionist 3pc Mahogany/Maple set-in
> Body: Spruce top / Flamed Maple back & sides
> Fretboard: Bound Rosewood w/ Pearl Acrylic block inlay *Narrow frets
> bridge: ART-7
> tailpiece: Wooden
> Neck PU Ibanez ACH7 (H)
> Bridge PU Ibanez ACH7 (H)
> String: .011-.065 FLATWOUND (D'ADDARIO:ECG24-7)
> Max body thickness: 3 5/8"
> Width at lower bout: 15 3/4"
> Hardware color: Gold
> Color: VSB (Vintage Sunburst)
> 
> I'm on my phone, so running it through the translator would be difficult.
> 
> Ibanez Artcore Expressionist AFJ957-VSB



Hopefully that price is accurate! $700 is a great deal methinks


----------



## donray1527

I also hope it comes in black with gold hardware  me gusta


----------



## LordHar

blacksgslayer said:


> I also hope it comes in black with gold hardware  me gusta



That would be awesome indeed!


----------



## BlackStar7

Dear Guitar Jesus,
NEED PRESTIGE RGA CONTENT, PLEASE PROVIDE
Sincerely,
blackstar7


----------



## tm20

all i wanted to see was an RGD8 :'''(


----------



## vampiregenocide

I was kinda expecting an RGD8 or Falchion 7. More disappointed at the lack of the latter.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

The Falchion was the one seven I was expecting. I mean, two of their endorsers for the thing are playing sevens!


----------



## simonXsludge

I really wonder why they wouldn't put out the RGD as an 8-string. Even in its current color, it would just look like a beast. They were really pushing the line with a bunch of endorsees but never really took it as far as they could. Not yet at least.


----------



## Metal_Maniac

shitsøn;3369505 said:


> I really wonder why they wouldn't put out the RGD as an 8-string. Even in its current color, it would just look like a beast. They were really pushing the line with a bunch of endorsees but never really took it as far as they could. Not yet at least.


Probably because of the scale length. As far as I know all Ibanez 8 string guitars have a 27" scale except for the Meshuggah Sig which is 29.4

So far all RGD models have been 26.5 scale. They might not want to make a smaller scale 8?


----------



## Sepultorture

Metal_Maniac said:


> Probably because of the scale length. As far as I know all Ibanez 8 string guitars have a 27" scale except for the Meshuggah Sig which is 29.4
> 
> So far all RGD models have been 26.5 scale. They might not want to make a smaller scale 8?



in that same thought, they could still release an 8 at 27" scale, and it will still technically be longer than the 26.5, and still in line with their other 8's without having to invest more money in making a 27.5 or 28, although a 28" scale RGD would be boss

it might still come, but i doubt we will see it come out any longer than 27"

we will have to wait and see till summer or the NEXT winter NAMM


----------



## zimbloth

Lets focus on what's really coming out and not hypotheticals we know won't be happening for at least another year


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Just think in 2048, a 16 string double course will be vintage. It will have a 27" scale. 


Sorry I started thinking about how things will be in that year.


Not that I am from there....


----------



## Sepultorture

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Just think in 2048, a 16 string double course will be vintage. It will have a 27" scale.
> 
> 
> Sorry I started thinking about how things will be in that year.
> 
> 
> Not that I am from there....



suuuuure

this coming from a guy with numbers in his name and with a name like retrospective

i see through your game sir


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Sepultorture said:


> suuuuure
> 
> this coming from a guy with numbers in his name and with a name like retrospective
> 
> i see through your game sir



I am from your number period sir. In the 13 of 2000. I am most certainly not a bio-synthetic hyper-kinetic android sent back by the High Evolutionary of Sevenstring. Inc to learn of the ways of our old ones. 


Most certainly not.


----------



## InfinityCollision

dragonblade629 said:


> Ikebe has specs for the Artcore!
> 
> Neck: Expressionist 3pc Mahogany/Maple set-in
> Body: Spruce top / Flamed Maple back & sides
> Fretboard: Bound Rosewood w/ Pearl Acrylic block inlay *Narrow frets
> bridge: ART-7
> tailpiece: Wooden
> Neck PU Ibanez ACH7 (H)
> Bridge PU Ibanez ACH7 (H)
> String: .011-.065 FLATWOUND (D'ADDARIO:ECG24-7)
> Max body thickness: 3 5/8"
> Width at lower bout: 15 3/4"
> Hardware color: Gold
> Color: VSB (Vintage Sunburst)
> 
> I'm on my phone, so running it through the translator would be difficult.
> 
> Ibanez Artcore Expressionist AFJ957-VSB



I'm assuming the back and sides are laminated given the price point, but any idea if the top's solid or not?


----------



## anunnaki

NAMM is in 4 days. I wonder will Ibanez have any more surprises for us...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

You never know fellow human.


----------



## jl-austin

anunnaki said:


> NAMM is in 4 days. I wonder will Ibanez have any more surprises for us...


 

If the past couple of years are anything to go bye, I would say no.


----------



## nostealbucket

anunnaki said:


> NAMM is in 4 days. I wonder will Ibanez have any more surprises for us...



No.


----------



## Andromalia

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> You never know fellow human.


Nice try.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

75pages wow,I predict page 109 before this thread dies.


----------



## JPMike

All I want is pedals.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Anyone else worried that the Iron Label stuff will turn out to be made in China or India? I mean I'm down with Indo and Korea, but I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around the features-to-price point ratio.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Anyone else worried that the Iron Label stuff will turn out to be made in China or India? I mean I'm down with Indo and Korea, but I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around the features-to-price point ratio.



Not sure why there's a reason to worry, as the Chinese made Ibanez stuff like the Artcore and Artcore Custom series has been of better quality since before the Premium series even existed. 

I'd take proper MIC Ibanez over most, if not all, MIK and non-Premium MII. 

Here's what MIC Ibanez fretwork can look like:


----------



## AVH

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not sure why there's a reason to worry, as the Chinese made Ibanez stuff like the Artcore and Artcore Custom series has been of better quality since before the Premium series even existed.
> 
> I'd take proper MIC Ibanez over most, if not all, MIK and non-Premium MII.
> 
> Here's what MIC Ibanez fretwork can look like:




Max, you're correct. I don't know why you bother anymore man...I hope you're paid for this mod gig. If not, then you should be.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dendroaspis said:


> Max, you're correct. I don't know why you bother anymore man...I hope you're paid for this mod gig. If not, then you should be.



Paid?


----------



## gunch

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not sure why there's a reason to worry, as the Chinese made Ibanez stuff like the Artcore and Artcore Custom series has been of better quality since before the Premium series even existed.
> 
> I'd take proper MIC Ibanez over most, if not all, MIK and non-Premium MII.
> 
> Here's what MIC Ibanez fretwork can look like:



Are there specific Artcore models that have that good of frets?

I want that but not necessarily in a Hollow-body form factor.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah the new Artcore stuff is pretty awesome. Unfortunately though my MiC Arc300 has pretty bad fretwork compared to the MiI 350. :\


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Why are you always comparing countries? Factories in china produce in variant qualities from total garbage to high level.


----------



## Floppystrings

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Why are you always comparing countries? Factories in china produce in variant qualities from total garbage to high level.



Labor rates have a direct effect on quality of production.


----------



## Andromalia

Floppystrings said:


> Labor rates have a direct effect on quality of production.


Yes and no. A well paid chinese employee will likely get better result than a poorly paid US employee...and still cost waaaay less. The problem comes when all the corrners are cut and the work is done by poorly paid employees using second grade tools. Whether they be in china or somelace else the guitars are gonna endup bad.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Why are you always comparing countries? Factories in china produce in variant qualities from total garbage to high level.



Because companies often spend less money training employees and providing them with quality tools to work with in X country compared to Y country?


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Andromalia said:


> Yes and no. A well paid chinese employee will likely get better result than a poorly paid US employee...and still cost waaaay less. The problem comes when all the corrners are cut and the work is done by poorly paid employees using second grade tools. Whether they be in china or somelace else the guitars are gonna endup bad.



This.
Sorry, the whole thing about china is a myth. I work in quality management. Yes, products from china can be bad. Yes, amerincan products can be bad. Both can be good as well. Ive seen both cases.


----------



## jtm45

So is this for real ? I saw it on a site listed as a NAMM sneak peak (listed as a JEM7V7-WH with a UK RRP of £2499!!!!) and thought someone had been at a Jem7vwh with photoshop.







Not my cup of tea at all!!! If they were gonna' go down the 'new' white 7 road then a reissue/revamped version of the UV7PWH would have been an infinitely better idea i reckon.


----------



## Andromalia

Well it IS a JEM not a universe.


----------



## jtm45

Andromalia said:


> Well it IS a JEM not a universe.



Sorry but when did i say it wasn't a Jem and was a UV and for that matter a 7-string Jem is for all intents and purposes a UV with a monkey-grip cut in the body surely anyway ?
I personally don't think the same people who like the design/style of a Jem 7vwh are going to want it in a 7-string version.

Don't bother cutting out the monkey grip, put cosmo hardware on it, pyramid inlays instead of that viiiine (not a fan of vines sorry) and a plain white pickguard and then you'd be talking about something much. much cooler and way more desirable to the average 7-string Ibanez fan!


----------



## Floppystrings

Andromalia said:


> Yes and no. A well paid chinese employee will likely get better result than a poorly paid US employee...and still cost waaaay less.



So what you are saying is, labor rates directly effect quality of production.


----------



## Adrian-XI

jtm45 said:


> Sorry but when did i say it wasn't a Jem and was a UV and for that matter a 7-string Jem is for all intents and purposes a UV with a monkey-grip cut in the body surely anyway ?
> I personally don't think the same people who like the design/style of a Jem 7vwh are going to want it in a 7-string version.
> 
> Don't bother cutting out the monkey grip, put cosmo hardware on it, pyramid inlays instead of that viiiine (not a fan of vines sorry) and a plain white pickguard and then you'd be talking about something much. much cooler and way more desirable to the average 7-string Ibanez fan!



OMG you're so right, they almost had it! Silly Ibanez!

Trololololol


----------



## JP Universe

jtm45 said:


> Sorry but when did i say it wasn't a Jem and was a UV and for that matter a 7-string Jem is for all intents and purposes a UV with a monkey-grip cut in the body surely anyway ?
> *I personally don't think the same people who like the design/style of a Jem 7vwh are going to want it in a 7-string version.
> *
> *Don't bother cutting out the monkey grip, put cosmo hardware on it, pyramid inlays instead of that viiiine (not a fan of vines sorry) and a plain white pickguard and then you'd be talking about something much. much cooler and way more desirable to the average 7-string Ibanez fan!*



1. I do

2. Meh, I'll just buy an old PWH if I want that.

3. Narr


----------



## theo

This thread needs more premium greendot hype. 


ahem...



WOAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


But seriously, I can't decide what pickups I'm going to use in this sucker, It's going to be my main melodeath axe. My only stipulation is that they must be green (as close to stock as possible).


----------



## Andromalia

jtm45 said:


> Sorry but when did i say it wasn't a Jem and was a UV and for that matter a 7-string Jem is for all intents and purposes a UV with a monkey-grip cut in the body surely anyway ?



Well, you did say "and thought someone had been at a Jem7vwh with photoshop." Yeah well, it's a JEM so it makes sense. ^^



> Floppystrings said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is, labor rates directly effect quality of production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it's relative to the cost of living in any given country. Other factors come in, such as, if the country is rich enough, people won't accept low wages at all, you need a country with a sizable poor population to get away with it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Syriel

jtm45 said:


> Sorry but when did i say it wasn't a Jem and was a UV and for that matter a 7-string Jem is for all intents and purposes a UV with a monkey-grip cut in the body surely anyway ?
> I personally don't think the same people who like the design/style of a Jem 7vwh are going to want it in a 7-string version.
> 
> Don't bother cutting out the monkey grip, put cosmo hardware on it, pyramid inlays instead of that viiiine (not a fan of vines sorry) and a plain white pickguard and then you'd be talking about something much. much cooler and way more desirable to *ME!*



FIXED.


----------



## Given To Fly

troyguitar said:


> That hollowbody 7 (and probably some other models too) deserves its own thread, I almost missed it. Come on mods, we don't all have time or interest to comb through a billion posts looking for info
> 
> Screw the JEM, I'm buying the hollowbody. Though I would have preferred a smaller semi-hollow, I will buy one if for no other reason than to support the idea of non-metal 7-strings.
> 
> Link for other people who missed it:
> 
> Ibanez Artcore Expressionist AFJ957 7-String Hollowbody Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter
> 
> Ibanez AFJ957 Hollowbody - $800 at GC.



Wow! I'm going to buy this. I missed out on the last one and have always regretted it.


----------



## Andrewsonfire

SO WAIT.. Some one, please tell me this.. Are they reissuing the fuckin UV7BK?


----------



## Swyse

Andrewsonfire said:


> SO WAIT.. Some one, please tell me this.. Are they reissuing the fuckin UV7BK?



No
but they are making a guitar that looks similar.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Andrewsonfire said:


> SO WAIT.. Some one, please tell me this.. Are they reissuing the fuckin UV7BK?



Sorta. It isn't a complete "re-issue" but it is a premium series with a different bridge and an AANJ neck joint and it isn't MIJ. If that doesn't bother you (doesn't bother me), then it is definitely a cool option to take a look at if you can't hunt down a UV7BK in pristine condition. I would just call it a look-alike. 



if you go back several pages...there was a heated debate about it and it got very ugly


----------



## Andrewsonfire

I had a chance to get a couple uv7bk's but i can't get pass the thought of spending 1200 dollars on a guitar with dings. As much as i love it, i cant do it. I can't wait to play this guitar.


----------



## timbucktu123

played an iron label rg today and evern though the setup was terrible(i liteally came right out of the box from transit) it played great with a proper setup they can compete with prestiges easily


----------



## Chuck

What is the price range for those again?


----------



## BigPhi84

All I know is, somebody better post some pics from NAMM!!!


----------



## timbucktu123

Misery Theory said:


> What is the price range for those again?



the one i played was priced at 699


----------



## Quiet Coil

Really interested in finding out what the whole "nitro wizard" necks (iron label) are about. I'm assuming the name refers to a cheap nitrocellulose finish-which I wouldn't take as a bad thing, I'm just hoping to get a new 7 string neck profile (something a bit rounder, sort of like the wizard III vs the wizard II).


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

According to a review in the Interactive Guitar Magazine posted a few pages back, it's unfinished and even flatter than the Wizard.


----------



## Quiet Coil

BigPhi84 said:


> All I know is, somebody better post some pics from NAMM!!!


You might have to wait a few days but Rich usually has the goods (he's been my main source of vicarious NAMM exposure for the last few years).


----------



## Quiet Coil

dragonblade629 said:


> According to a review in the Interactive Guitar Magazine posted a few pages back, it's unfinished and even flatter than the Wizard.


 Doh! Curse these massive hands!


----------



## Damo707

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Doh! Curse these massive hands!


Check out some Agiles they have massive chunky necks.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Damo707 said:


> Check out some Agiles they have massive chunky necks.


I've had my fair share of 7's and Ibby (for me) is where it's at with ESP/LTD a close second. If this is the last ERG I ever own I'd love to find an Ibanez that fits the bill. I heard that the neck joint on the UV70 is different from the other Premium 7's, wonder if the neck profile's at all different?


----------



## mr_rainmaker

BigPhi84 said:


> All I know is, somebody better post some pics from NAMM!!!




this is what I`m eagerly awaiting


----------



## BigPhi84

Noisy Humbucker said:


> You might have to wait a few days but Rich usually has the goods (he's been my main source of vicarious NAMM exposure for the last few years).



He didn't do anything for NAMM 2012 though, did he? I hope he returns for 2013!


----------



## ZEBOV

BigPhi84 said:


> He didn't do anything for NAMM 2012 though, did he? I hope he returns for 2013!



Iirc, Technomancer was our source of vicarious NAMM exposure last year.


----------



## zimbloth

ZEBOV said:


> Iirc, Technomancer was our source of vicarious NAMM exposure last year.



Don't forget my annual Axe Palace NAMM threads with a billion pics, always including the Ibanez booth  You can do a search for it to see, this year will be the 5th. Although it will be abbreviated since we're only going for 1-2 days.


----------



## Triple-J

Apologies if this has already been posted but the EU catalog is here.....Music and co


----------



## Swyse

Triple-J said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted but the EU catalog is here.....Music and co



Only twice, but still a worthy repost as I don't think everyone got to see it.
Keep in mind this is the europeon catalog, not necessarily indicative of what we will see in the US.


----------



## Quiet Coil

BigPhi84 said:


> He didn't do anything for NAMM 2012 though, did he? I hope he returns for 2013!


 If memory serves me correctly last year he didn't upload to ibanezrules.com, but he did provide a link to his pics on one forum or another (jemsite I think). It was odd but still much appreciated.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Quick off-topic question (no news right now anyway): the RG927 premium neck is basically the same as other Indo-7 necks with fancier fretwork, right? I loved the body on my Indonesian RGA7 but the flatness of the neck left something to be desired (hence my 20 questions about necks).


----------



## simonXsludge

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Quick off-topic question (no news right now anyway): the RG927 premium neck is basically the same as other Indo-7 necks with fancier fretwork, right? I loved the body on my Indonesian RGA7 but the flatness of the neck left something to be desired (hence my 20 questions about necks).


To me it felt rounder than the Prestige Wizard 7, that's all I could compare it to now.


----------



## zimbloth

shitsøn;3373771 said:


> To me it felt rounder than the Prestige Wizard 7, that's all I could compare it to now.



Personally I find the opposite. My RG927Q neck feels thinner than the Prestige Wizard 7.


----------



## Quiet Coil

zimbloth said:


> Personally I find the opposite. My RG927Q neck feels thinner than the Prestige Wizard 7.


 Thinner, but is it rounder?


----------



## simonXsludge

zimbloth said:


> Personally I find the opposite. My RG927Q neck feels thinner than the Prestige Wizard 7.


  Now that won't help the guy.


----------



## zimbloth

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Thinner, but is it rounder?



I wouldnt say that, its not flat nor is it overly round. It just feels like an Ibanez man. Its not as flat as the RG1077XL or APEX100 or old UV, its not quite as round as the J-Custom, its sort of in the middle. I think if you're a fan of just about any Ibanez 7 neck you'd feel at home with the Premium.


----------



## Lagtastic

zimbloth said:


> Don't forget my annual Axe Palace NAMM thread




Nick - Please get us some good pics of the new Caparison line. Some different shots and especially the neck joints would be great. I would really like to see some pics besides the standard front only shots they put up on their website.


----------



## zimbloth

Lagtastic said:


> Nick - Please get us some good pics of the new Caparison line. Some different shots and especially the neck joints would be great. I would really like to see some pics besides the standard front only shots they put up on their website.



Just posted pics of the new Angelus CL13 and JSM on my facebook page today. Check it out (link in my signature).


----------



## DC23

Did you guys see this? Looks like the 'new' UV model will be somewhat of a reissue of the green dot. Kinda disappointed if that's the only new UV they will be releasing. I'd just buy an original green dot for $1000-1300. 

LINK

Sorry if it's been posted already!!!


----------



## irondavidson

DC23 said:


> Did you guys see this? Looks like the 'new' UV model will be somewhat of a reissue of the green dot. Kinda disappointed if that's the only new UV they will be releasing. I'd just buy an original green dot for $1000-1300.
> 
> LINK
> 
> Sorry if it's been posted already!!!



I think that was a great idea to make a reissue of the green dot! I´ll definitely will get one!


----------



## Whammy

DC23 said:


> Did you guys see this? Looks like the 'new' UV model will be somewhat of a reissue of the green dot. Kinda disappointed if that's the only new UV they will be releasing. I'd just buy an original green dot for $1000-1300.
> 
> LINK
> 
> Sorry if it's been posted already!!!



That's the only UV being released so far. However they are releasing a 7-string Jem model.






I want this Jem so bad!


----------



## timbucktu123

zimbloth said:


> Just posted pics of the new Angelus CL13 and JSM on my facebook page today. Check it out (link in my signature).



derailing here but how much is the cl13?


----------



## zimbloth

timbucktu123 said:


> derailing here but how much is the cl13?



It's probably not in good taste for me to discuss this in this thread, but you're welcome to contact me in private.


----------



## timbucktu123

zimbloth said:


> It's probably not in good taste for me to discuss this in this thread, but you're welcome to contact me in private.



Fair enough thanks you. 

but to get back on track with the thread i think 699 for the iron label 6 string rg is a steal


----------



## zimbloth

timbucktu123 said:


> Fair enough thanks you.
> 
> but to get back on track with the thread i think 699 for the iron label 6 string rg is a steal



Yeah the Iron Labels are good deals. I think the fixed bridge one might be even less than that, but I'd have to double check my paperwork.


----------



## Given To Fly

I think a 7 string Jem is a clever guitar for Ibanez to release. The Jem and Universe have coexisted for so long that a 7 string Jem seems like an oxymoron of a guitar. To me its the most interesting Vai signature model Ibanez has released.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I disagree. I think the JEM DNA takes the cake.

It has Vai's blood in the finish for fuck's sake. 

EDIT: Holy autocorrect.


----------



## Stemp Fester

**Cynic mode enabled**

Does Vai get royalties from UV sales? Perhaps the Jem7V7 is him seeing the increased demand for 7's and trying to cash in... Can't blame him if so.


----------



## Mr GriND

Gruppe - Ibanez Gitarren[serial]=Z-IB-EG-8SAITER&tx_scproducts_pi1[parent]=Z-IB-EG&cHash=a0f301f40ebc8bd06bcd09d3d7deec82

for moment !


----------



## CloudAC

Lovely hi-res photo of the S8QM there.


----------



## Swyse

The new gibraltar looks awesome.


----------



## LordHar

On this Ibanez.de site I count 27 different 7&8 string models. That's a lot of choice already, and the Iceman 7, Artcore 7, Premium UV7BK and JEM 7 are not even on that page. (I do hope they come to europe!)


----------



## Louis Cypher

Too many pages to re check if this has been posted already so apologies if it has but Dolphin Music in UK got the Jem 7V7 up with a pre order price of £2499.... about what I expected tbh for UK

Ibanez JEM7V7 Signature Steve Vai - White


----------



## Santuzzo

LordHar said:


> On this Ibanez.de site I count 27 different 7&8 string models. That's a lot of choice already, and the Iceman 7, Artcore 7, Premium UV7BK and JEM 7 are not even on that page. (I do hope they come to europe!)



The new Vai 7-string models are on that site, just not in the 7&8 string sub-page yet, but you can find them in the Vai signature guitars sub-page.

I have not found the 7-string jazz box on the there, though. I hope it will be added still as that would probably be my favorite.


----------



## Mr GriND

Gruppe.-.Ibanez Gitarren[serial]=Z-IB-EG-IRON&tx_scproducts_pi1[parent]=Z-IB-EG&cHash=32629c213defa66de042abbe5e9ed847 and the iron label meinl page ! For 7 string expressionist, I hope mars to april adv. too !


----------



## simonXsludge

Here's some 3-piece Iron Label neck for you.


----------



## simonXsludge

The Iron Label 7-string fixed bridge models are not equipped with the new low profile Gibraltar bridge.


----------



## Ayo7e

^Are You sure?


----------



## LordHar

I REALLY like this one, the only change I would (will be  ) making is installing passive pickups.


----------



## simonXsludge

Ayo7e said:


> ^Are You sure?


Well, you can clearly see it. It is level with the saddles, while the low profile versions edges are lower:


----------



## AliceLG

Damn that black Iron Label is exactly what I'd want for my first 8-stringer, and with an 855&#8364; MRSP it might just happen.

That being said, that toggle switch could be the same crappy RGA8 EQ thingy. Putting a tone pot in there, or even a second volume, would be in the plans.


----------



## setsuna7

AliceLG said:


> Damn that black Iron Label is exactly what I'd want for my first 8-stringer, and with an 855 MRSP it might just happen.
> 
> That being said, that toggle switch could be the same crappy RGA8 EQ thingy. Putting a tone pot in there, or even a second volume, would be in the plans.



It's a killswitch brah..


----------



## MetalBuddah

AliceLG said:


> Damn that black Iron Label is exactly what I'd want for my first 8-stringer, and with an 855 MRSP it might just happen.
> 
> That being said, that toggle switch could be the same crappy RGA8 EQ thingy. Putting a tone pot in there, or even a second volume, would be in the plans.



The chrome toggle is a killswitch


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Louis Cypher said:


> Too many pages to re check if this has been posted already so apologies if it has but Dolphin Music in UK got the Jem 7V7 up with a pre order price of £2499.... about what I expected tbh for UK
> 
> Ibanez JEM7V7 Signature Steve Vai - White



Well thats the end of my Jem 7V7 GAS.


----------



## DC23

Is it a rosewood fretboard on the 7V7?? I think if they're gonna charge that amount atleast throw an ebony fretboard on it like the original!


----------



## AliceLG

setsuna7 said:


> It's a killswitch brah..





MetalBuddah said:


> The chrome toggle is a killswitch



A killswitch?! So much better.

Now I'll patiently await until thomann has them in stock


----------



## MetalBuddah

Even if it wasn't a kill, it would be super easy to turn into a kill


----------



## Louis Cypher

drawnacrol said:


> Well thats the end of my Jem 7V7 GAS.



Well its about right I guess as its around the £2000 mark for the current 6 string version so £2499 or so is about right for the UK

Def agree I wish it was bl00dy cheaper as £2500 is way too rich for my blood and I really was lusting after one since seeing the pic....


----------



## Ayo7e

shitsøn;3375108 said:


> Well, you can clearly see it. It is level with the saddles, while the low profile versions edges are lower:



It isn't in the level with the saddles, look at the top screw, you can't see it 100%.


----------



## simonXsludge

Ayo7e said:


> It isn't in the level with the saddles, look at the top screw, you can't see it 100%.


It is not in this one, because it is the 8-string version. The 7-sring version I posted earlier along the statement has edges that are level with the saddles. Just compare the two photos.


----------



## Ayo7e

shitsøn;3375244 said:


> It is not in this one, because it is the 8-string version. The 7-sring version I posted earlier along the statement has edges that are level with the saddles. Just compare the two photos.



Thats true.


Why Ibanez why...


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Just took a look to the 2013 EU catalogue. I guess I will stick to older models.


----------



## anunnaki

no news anywhere of whether or not the rg7421/7420 will be released in Europe, but hopefully if they're not releasing them now, they'll release them later in the year.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Stemp Fester said:


> **Cynic mode enabled**
> 
> Does Vai get royalties from UV sales? Perhaps the Jem7V7 is him seeing the increased demand for 7's and trying to cash in... Can't blame him if so.



Yep, he does. If he were trying to cash in on 7's, he would have done that in the late 90's when they first took off. Instead, he went the complete opposite direction and stopped playing them all together. 

The 7-string JEM is just something many, many, many JEM/UV fans have wanted for a long time. Go over to the Jemsite.com forums and go over the OLD posts (because of course, now that it's out, people have to bitch), there's a lot of people asking for a 7-string JEM.

And as far as the JEM7V7 getting rosewood instead of ebony, the 6-string version only had ebony boards from 93-04', Vai switched them to rosewood after that. I most likely won't be getting the JEM7V7 just because it doesn't have an ebony board. I'd rather make one that'll match it's 6-string older brother I've had for 16 years.


----------



## Mr GriND

Thank you, shitson and HeHasTheJazzHands for putting the images of my posts because with me it does not still work!


----------



## zimbloth

RevDrucifer said:


> Yep, he does. If he were trying to cash in on 7's, he would have done that in the late 90's when they first took off. Instead, he went the complete opposite direction and stopped playing them all together.
> 
> The 7-string JEM is just something many, many, many JEM/UV fans have wanted for a long time. Go over to the Jemsite.com forums and go over the OLD posts (because of course, now that it's out, people have to bitch), there's a lot of people asking for a 7-string JEM.
> 
> And as far as the JEM7V7 getting rosewood instead of ebony, the 6-string version only had ebony boards from 93-04', Vai switched them to rosewood after that. I most likely won't be getting the JEM7V7 just because it doesn't have an ebony board. I'd rather make one that'll match it's 6-string older brother I've had for 16 years.



I think when you're talking about an alder body/maple neck guitar, the rosewood actually will help the tone balance out more. The JEM7V7 is identical in specs to my APEX100 and the APEX100 is one of the best sounding Ibanez guitars ever made, in my opinion. And the rosewood they use is pitch black, I think its actually better off being ebony. Alder+maple+ebony is pretty bright.


----------



## troyguitar

zimbloth said:


> I think when you're talking about an alder body/maple neck guitar, the rosewood actually will help the tone balance out more. The JEM7V7 is identical in specs to my APEX100 and the APEX100 is one of the best sounding Ibanez guitars ever made, in my opinion. And the rosewood they use is pitch black, I think its actually better off being ebony. Alder+maple+ebony is pretty bright.



Yngwie says the same thing about his strats. The maple boards look better but the rosewood boards sound better. 

If all Ibanez guitars came with ebony and only a couple rare models had rosewood, then everyone would bitch about them not using enough rosewood


----------



## zimbloth

troyguitar said:


> Yngwie says the same thing about his strats. The maple boards look better but the rosewood boards sound better.
> 
> If all Ibanez guitars came with ebony and only a couple rare models had rosewood, then everyone would bitch about them not using enough rosewood



Yeah if it was a mahogany body or even basswood I'd say ebony would be great. In alder, I think the rosewood compliments it better. I'm absolutely an ebony fingerboard guy, but the quality of dark rosewood Ibanez uses on their high-end models such as the J-Custom or APEX100 I own is really nice.


----------



## Quiet Coil

One...more...day...
As far as the Gibraltar with the "tall shoulders" goes, I sold my RGA7 as well as my RGA72QME (which was my favorite Ibanez of all time) - both of which were fully upgraded at no small expense - all because of that bridge. Why oh why would you make such a comfortable curvy guitar and put the blockiest/chunkiest proprietary bridge you have on it? Hence my earlier inquiries about new RGA models this year. Love ya Ibanez, but it makes me sad.


----------



## jwade

gotta say, these will look pretty nice together...


----------



## Chuck

Man the S8QM looks so good.


----------



## donray1527

Whammy said:


> I love that they finally released a Jem 7-string.
> 
> Jem profile neck, Alder body, Lions claw & Monkey grip on a 7-string
> 
> However for a Jem I'm surprised they are still using the Blaze pickups.
> Actually that's majorly disappointing for me.
> 
> A new set of pickups to go with the new model or even a set of Evo's in there would have helped steer it away from the UV range.



I think the point of the seven string Jem was to replace the uv. So the blaze pups were expectable.


----------



## Quiet Coil

I think it's been established that the quilted S8 isn't bound for the states. If anything we're getting a plain black one (as far as I know).


----------



## Chuck

Noisy Humbucker said:


> I think it's been established that the quilted S8 isn't bound for the states. If anything we're getting a plain black one (as far as I know).



oh fuck I forgot about that





damnit


----------



## jonajon91

so NAMM is in 24 hours. Can anyone point me in the right direction of where I can see updates as the days go on? Anyone going and being snap happy with their camera? Like to see it all in one thread (not just ibanez) from pickups to extended range basses.


----------



## Santuzzo

Holy cow, that 3-piece Iron Label neck looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Andrewsonfire

jonajon91 said:


> so NAMM is in 24 hours. Can anyone point me in the right direction of where I can see updates as the days go on? Anyone going and being snap happy with their camera? Like to see it all in one thread (not just ibanez) from pickups to extended range basses.



this.


----------



## simonXsludge

jonajon91 said:


> so NAMM is in 24 hours. Can anyone point me in the right direction of where I can see updates as the days go on? Anyone going and being snap happy with their camera? Like to see it all in one thread (not just ibanez) from pickups to extended range basses.


I will be there on Friday and I'm bringing a DSLR, so there will be tons of photos after. While I'm there, I will post loads of photos on my Instagram, so if anyone cares, add me up: simonxsludge on Instagram


----------



## Khern

zimbloth said:


> Yeah the Iron Labels are good deals. I think the fixed bridge one might be even less than that, but I'd have to double check my paperwork.



The new Iron Label guitars are definitely great deals. It feels like you're playing a guitar more than twice the price they will be selling them for. Prestige quality IMO.


----------



## Tree

Khern said:


> The new Iron Label guitars are definitely great deals. It feels like you're playing a guitar more than twice the price they will be selling them for. Prestige quality IMO.



GAS rising 
Are the seven string RG variants going to be available in white as well? Or is it only the sixes?


----------



## zimbloth

Tree said:


> GAS rising
> Are the seven string RG variants going to be available in white as well? Or is it only the sixes?



The 7-string Iron Labels are black only.


----------



## Quiet Coil

MetalBuddah said:


> Even if it wasn't a kill, it would be super easy to turn into a kill


Am I the only one who doesn't understand the apparent popularity of a kill switch? Not try to start a war, it's just the least versatile control to have on a guitar. Call me old fashioned (not too old fashioned, I came this close to installing an Evertune last week) but I'll stick with my volume knob.


----------



## devolutionary

It's absolute and it's quick. Not to mention that some of us have volume knobs that are really stiff. Adjusting my RGD2127z volume to nothing quickly is a mission and a half. I do not have long fingers and it requires more force than my undertrained pinky can handle.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't understand the apparent popularity of a kill switch? Not try to start a war, it's just the least versatile control to have on a guitar. Call me old fashioned (not too old fashioned, I came this close to installing an Evertune last week) but I'll stick with my volume knob.



Some of us like using it for a stutter effect or a really quick off switch.

Since this was designed for the br00tz, it's more effective than a tone knob for it's targeted audience.


----------



## zimbloth

Man I keep seeing a lot of Evertune hype lately. Are people really having that much trouble keeping their guitars in tune? Pardon my ignorance but I don't see what need this is filling. Also, arent there issues with it when you do bends? I've never played one, so I admit I could be off-base.


----------



## Tree

zimbloth said:


> The 7-string Iron Labels are black only.



Bah! Oh well, the black ones still look really nice. I plan on snagging one from Rich and having him do a proper setup. I hope he gets a few in stock


----------



## Quiet Coil

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Some of us like using it for a stutter effect or a really quick off switch.
> 
> Since this was designed for the br00tz, it's more effective than a tone knob for it's targeted audience.


 That help me feel like less of a crotchety old timer, I have long fingers. That and didn't realize people were still into Tom Morello


----------



## Matt_D_

devolutionary said:


> It's absolute and it's quick. Not to mention that some of us have volume knobs that are really stiff. Adjusting my RGD2127z volume to nothing quickly is a mission and a half. I do not have long fingers and it requires more force than my undertrained pinky can handle.



use a tuner pedal to bypass instantly. I never ever touch that damn thing on my 2127z, other than making sure its all the way up


----------



## Zerox8610

zimbloth said:


> Man I keep seeing a lot of Evertune hype lately. Are people really having that much trouble keeping their guitars in tune? Pardon my ignorance but I don't see what need this is filling. Also, arent there issues with it when you do bends? I've never played one, so I admit I could be off-base.



Personally I think people are way overhyped on these... 

I don't see the need for them, other than to make another sale of course


----------



## Matt_D_

Zerox8610 said:


> Personally I think people are way overhyped on these...
> I don't see the need for them, other than to make another sale of course



could totally see the need for these if you're touring heavily without a guitar tech. outside that, I dont really see the point. 

interesting tech though. i'd be interested to get a look at one to see how it works.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Zerox8610 said:


> Personally I think people are way overhyped on these...
> 
> I don't see the need for them, other than to make another sale of course


 I did my homework before ordering and wouldn't have given it a second glance if bending was out of the question. I wish I could say I had first hand experience but my budget fought back at the last second- oh what a time of year to be broke!

I've finally been back "in the studio" since last November and would love to not have to retune after every one or two takes. When you're doing everything yourself any time spent not jamming is that much more fatiguing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

After thinking about it... How would the evertune be better than the Edge III FX?


----------



## Quiet Coil

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> After thinking about it... How would the evertune be better than the Edge III FX?


 I had an original MTM1 for a year and while the stability was great, you still had to manually adjust whenever things got too aggressive and it went out of whack. In theory the evertune just needs one solid setup (with a few tweaks after it's settled) and you're done until your strings lose their luster. I have to admit that I was most intrigued that it's entirely passive, basically a dedicated floyd for each string.

P.S. Sorry to derail, I'll shut up now.


----------



## devolutionary

Matt_D_ said:


> use a tuner pedal to bypass instantly. I never ever touch that damn thing on my 2127z, other than making sure its all the way up



I have a POD HD300 only and big, clumsy feet. Snap changes usually end up with me switching banks or hitting the tuner. That is not... ideal  I limit my feet movement for that reason. Also, as noted, stutter, though I prefer to old method of dual-volume pots and a toggle flick.


----------



## Matt_D_

devolutionary said:


> I have a POD HD300 only and big, clumsy feet. Snap changes usually end up with me switching banks or hitting the tuner. That is not... ideal  I limit my feet movement for that reason. Also, as noted, stutter, though I prefer to old method of dual-volume pots and a toggle flick.



I've got a pod HD500, i find the tuner sucks for things lower than D, so i use a korg pitchblack directly infront of the pod HD. instant mute.. bam


----------



## Quiet Coil

Matt_D_ said:


> I've got a pod HD500, i find the tuner sucks for things lower than D, so i use a korg pitchblack directly infront of the pod HD. instant mute.. bam


Pitchblack is bomb diggity


----------



## theo

There's a new nine string. Tony mac alpine sig!


----------



## ZEBOV

theo said:


> There's a new nine string. Tony mac alpine sig!



Pics or gtfo!


----------



## theo

Wait five minutes and ill have it for you


----------



## theo




----------



## MetalBuddah

HOLY SHIT!!!!!! 


I never thought Ibanez would do this/I figured meshuggah would have them first


----------



## theo

told ya


----------



## Church2224

WOAH! 

I...I am lost for words...


----------



## Zerox8610

Jeez... 8 strings is already stretching it...

9 just seems ridiculous


----------



## willis7452

WHAT THE S***!


----------



## InfinityCollision

God DAMN that is hot. Dare I ask specs/tuning?

EDIT: Fuck it, this gets its own thread.


----------



## Adrian-XI

Well I never...


----------



## theo




----------



## MetalBuddah

Theo...so is this a production model sig or is this just a custom for Tony? 

I still cannot comprehend that Ibanez actually did this


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Brace yourselves...






...the $10,000 price tag is coming.


----------



## willis7452

It's like everything Ibanez is against: 9 string, blank fret board, non black quilted maple top on anything other then a 6 string, and lace death bars by the looks of it? this is sweet! never ever going to get one but the fact they did something like this is huge!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

theo said:


>



Gsus....

I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around this. I never would have thought in a million years Ibanez would do a 9 string. This'll probably be a very expensive, very limited run, but still.

I'm intrigued.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Zeno said:


> Gsus....
> 
> I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around this. I never would have thought in a million years Ibanez would do a 9 string. This'll probably be a very expensive, very limited run, but still.
> 
> I'm intrigued.



Holy...


----------



## bcfox

Ibanez Artcore Expressionist AFJ957 (Vintage Sunburst) | Sweetwater.com
Ibanez S5427 Prestige (Transparent Black Sunburst) | Sweetwater.com

In stock already and nice gallery pics to boot.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Dare I hope for more new sigs? How'd you get these pics anyway? I'm picturing some mission impossible sh*t, hangin' on wires and stuff, but the shots aren't upside down so...


----------



## Bigredjm15

Seriously? I can't get my head around 8 strings and barely my fingers. Very awesome quilt though and looks amazing compared to the 'other' 9 string guitars out there. 
Question is, does it come with BKPs??? (JK)


----------



## InfinityCollision

bcfox said:


> Ibanez Artcore Expressionist AFJ957 (Vintage Sunburst) | Sweetwater.com
> Ibanez S5427 Prestige (Transparent Black Sunburst) | Sweetwater.com
> 
> In stock already and nice gallery pics to boot.



Laminated top/sides/back on the Artcore then. Ah well, still quite nice to have a production jazzbox 7 at that price point.


----------



## theo

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Dare I hope for more new sigs? How'd you get these pics anyway? I'm picturing some mission impossible sh*t, hangin' on wires and stuff, but the shots aren't upside down so...



connections brutha


----------



## Church2224

God that S7 Prestige is gorgeous...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fret ends are looking mighty fine on these Iron Labels. 

Ibanez Iron Label RG 7-String RGIR27E (Black) | Sweetwater.com


----------



## oriphinz

Holy 9 string, i can see it costing a 2nd mortgage, really nice maple top its got going on. With all the other non Ibanez features im surprised it hasnt got a ebony fret board


----------



## devolutionary

Oh wow, Max, you are so fucking right there. They look hot as fuck! *drools happily* More 7s! MOAR!


----------



## devolutionary

Also - more pics please, but a little less instagram? Please? The colour washing makes me sad in my pants, and lets face it, the inside of my pants are already sad enough


----------



## MetalBuddah

oriphinz said:


> Holy 9 string, i can see it costing a 2nd mortgage, really nice maple top its got going on. With all the other non Ibanez features im surprised it hasnt got a ebony fret board



Considering that Tony usually plays on a guitar with rosewood fretboards....there should be no surprise here since this is a model made for him to his specs.....


----------



## cardinal

S7 is a beauty. The Tony sig is insane.


----------



## theo

devolutionary said:


> Also - more pics please, but a little less instagram? Please? The colour washing makes me sad in my pants, and lets face it, the inside of my pants are already sad enough



Sorry man, Can't help it. These are the only ones I'm able to get right now and the person who took the photos is an iPhone/Instagram fan


----------



## devolutionary

*sobs, curls up in to a ball, watches Ryan Gosling movies*

Cheers though!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Ah the first Ibanez 9 string.

A monumentous day in the ERG world.


Everyone in 2048 has one. Most consider it a beginner string count.


----------



## ZEBOV

The RGD2127FX can wait. I must have that 9 string! I'm hell bent on it! None of the others ever appealed to me at all.
My wallet is gonna file for divorce.


----------



## Quiet Coil

A Tony Macalpine 9-string and still no Dino sig  I know, boo friggin' hoo (not to mention they're two totally different classes of guitar player and Dino himself might be as much to blame as anyone for his not having a sig yet).

I think that's all the major whining I had......oh wait......no RGA 7 (premium or otherwise) without the old brick of gibraltar.

Okay all done...SWEET LINEUP IBANEZ! Now if I can just figure out how to get one of those absolutely stunning S5427's.....


----------



## BlackStar7

Can somebody please share that 9 string pic? It looks like it's been removed


----------



## 6o66er

BlackStar7 said:


> Can somebody please share that 9 string pic? It looks like it's been removed



Here ya go. You can download it/view it here.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/phwf0k8vdmk9opb/tm9.jpg


----------



## Insinfier

theo said:


> Sorry man, Can't help it. These are the only ones I'm able to get right now and the person who took the photos is an iPhone/Instagram fan



Someone needs to smash their phone.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Insinfier said:


> Someone needs to smash their phone.



How does the saying go? Something about beggars and choosers?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Oh noes, the colors are slightest bit off, how ever are we going to see the shade of brownish grayish blackish that we've seen dozens of times before on other guitars. 

Come on guys, don't be dicks.


----------



## Dabo Fett

sweetwater says the s5427 is a 26.5 inch! anyone know about this??


----------



## Tereon

So... It has begun


----------



## Quiet Coil

Dabo Fett said:


> sweetwater says the s5427 is a 26.5 inch! anyone know about this??



Hard to eyeball a 1" scale difference, but I'd say it's just a cut-and-paste error on their part. Gotta be 25.5" (though it would be that much harder to live without one if I'm wrong).


----------



## Dabo Fett

well im sure someone who has the catalog or is at namm could confirm that inch, if you could tell from a picture if it was 25.5 or 26.5 id be quite impressed


----------



## Quiet Coil

Dabo Fett said:


> well im sure someone who has the catalog or is at namm could confirm that inch, if you could tell from a picture if it was 25.5 or 26.5 id be quite impressed



I just meant cut and paste on the specs. If it is 26.5" that would be one of the biggest leaps from the usual Ibanez layouts I've ever seen. If you were really desperate you could copy the picture and compare it with and RGD or RG-7, but you'd have to pick a common reference point like the bridge or nut width when re-sizing the images (did that make any sense?)


----------



## Dabo Fett

nope i understand, and i agree with you its probably a typo, but its the difference between me ordering one next week, and ordering one tonight haha


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Well, Sweetwater has the guitar in stock, just give them a call. They're super helpful, some of the best service in the industry really, so I'm sure they'll sort things out right quick. Same goes for the scale on the Artcore 7.


----------



## Mr GriND

Ibanez Iron Label RGIR20E (White) | Sweetwater.com
Ibanez Iron Label RGIR20FE (White) | Sweetwater.com
WHITE IRON LABEL


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Step 1. Buy Iron Label in black
Step 2. Buy new SD active size passives
Step 3. Replace tuners with planet wave autotrims
Step 4. Profit.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Dabo Fett said:


> nope i understand, and i agree with you its probably a typo, but its the difference between me ordering one next week, and ordering one tonight haha



What's got me intrigued is that they spec it as a "Wizard III-7", which speaks directly to my whining earlier this week about a "rounder" 7-string wizard. If this is legit here's to hoping this makes it on to more affordable models!

EDIT: I'd take anything spec related on Sweetwater (or any big-box online retailer) with a grain of salt - the RGIR27E Iron Label 7 is listed as having a 5-way switch (which makes no sense unless you have EMG 81tw, 89 or 707tw pickups).


----------



## LordHar

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Step 1. Buy Iron Label in black
> Step 2. Buy new SD active size passives
> Step 3. Replace tuners with planet wave autotrims
> Step 4. Profit.



So you are saying SD is making passive 8-string pickups in 'EMG' size? If so, I'll follow your example


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LordHar said:


> So you are saying SD is making passive 8-string pickups in 'EMG' size? If so, I'll follow your example


----------



## Quiet Coil

I keep hearing different stories on the EMG front: yes we are getting passive size 7's, we're getting smaller 7's but still bigger than standard passives, the whole spiel is still in development. Anybody know for sure? Apparently I can't wait a day or two after we've been waiting how many years?!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EMG are releasing passive-sized 7 and 8-strings. 
Duncan are releasing active-sized 7 and 8 strings.

Apparently EMG still wants to put the soapbar pickups in guitars, so Seymour Duncan came to the rescue.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Noisy Humbucker said:


> I keep hearing different stories on the EMG front: yes we are getting passive size 7's, we're getting smaller 7's but still bigger than standard passives, the whole spiel is still in development. Anybody know for sure? Apparently I can't wait a day or two after we've been waiting how many years?!



I have on good authority been told that the EMG "passive sized" 7-string pickups are going to be more along the lines of the Phase I Blackouts. So most guitars will need some work to get them to fit. Granted, it's not going to be as extreme as before.


----------



## LordHar

I've emailed Bareknuckle to ask them if they are going to support active sized pickups, and they replied that they are working on designing them so we should see them in the future  no ETA given of course.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

Omg. Dat stripe. 







EDIT: Something also worth noting! Looks like they removed the Zero Point System and replaced it with a more traditional floyd spring setup.


----------



## Mr GriND

many product added at (nothing new): Ibanez RGIR27E Black Iron Label chez RockPalace.com


----------



## Dabo Fett

incoming NGD!!!


----------



## canuck brian

I'm curious about these new pickup names that Duncan has listed on that poster. It's absolutely awesome that they're doing passives in that irritating soapbar sized route that EMG has carved out of SO many guitars. 

I'm hoping the Nazgul pickup screams. I just want to say I have a Nazgul in my guitar.


----------



## Tereon

canuck brian said:


> I'm hoping the Nazgul pickup screams. I just want to say I have a Nazgul in my guitar.



Exactly what I was thinking 
I imagine something with some really mean highs


----------



## The Griffinator

Mr GriND said:


> Ibanez Iron Label RGIR20E (White) | Sweetwater.com
> Ibanez Iron Label RGIR20FE (White) | Sweetwater.com
> WHITE IRON LABEL


 
EMG 81/60 + 5 way switch= ??? I'm assuming that is a typo on Sweetwater's part?


----------



## MetalBuddah

The Griffinator said:


> EMG 81/60 + 5 way switch= ??? I'm assuming that is a typo on Sweetwater's part?



Unless EMG is doing something different with their pickups now or ibanez wired in some weird positions, it is probably just a typo  Standard EMGs cannot be coil-split as well


----------



## LetsMosey

Since it's not embedded yet...


----------



## Valnob

9 strings.... !

I can't imagine the price of this beast.


----------



## Draceius

LetsMosey said:


> Since it's not embedded yet...



That 9 string is unbelievably sexy


----------



## LetsMosey

But my gawd look at the size of 'dem pickups! It looks kinda comical imo


----------



## Asrial

Lace pickups?! On an Ibanez from stock!? Let alone the fact that it's 9 strings?!


----------



## apiss

Tereon said:


> Exactly what I was thinking
> I imagine something with some really mean highs



Well, they're SUPPOSED to.



OK, back to the sweet-ass topic of Ibanez 2013, I am anxiously waiting for the UV70 to be in the market. 

I can't hardly wait to lay my hands on one.


----------



## chris9

you and me both thomann said april yesterday


----------



## apiss

chris9 said:


> you and me both thomann said april yesterday



April, you say?

Cool beans. Here's to 2-3 months of saving up monies, man! Cheers!


----------



## dino_cooley

dat stripe!!


MrHelloGuitar said:


> Omg. Dat stripe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Something also worth noting! Looks like they removed the Zero Point System and replaced it with a more traditional floyd spring setup.


----------



## donray1527

That nine string will be stupid with out fanned frets


----------



## canuck brian

blacksgslayer said:


> That nine string will be stupid with out fanned frets



Cuz Tony Macalpine has no idea how to play.


----------



## possumkiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


 
WOOT! Now there is another option if you want a traditional metal cover on your 7 string pickups.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

rich`s site is up    

IBANEZ RULES!! - NEW GUITARS FOR SALE


----------



## MythicSquirrel

mr_rainmaker said:


> rich`s site is up
> 
> IBANEZ RULES!! - NEW GUITARS FOR SALE



No Tosin sig?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

all those trems make me sad


----------



## jonajon91

jonajon91 said:


> so NAMM is in 24 hours. Can anyone point me in the right direction of where I can see updates as the days go on? Anyone going and being snap happy with their camera? Like to see it all in one thread (not just ibanez) from pickups to extended range basses.



Please?


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Look guys!! This photo has appeared in Ibanez's Facebook an hour ago!! Guess what model is this guitar ammm xD


----------



## jonajon91

One truss rod or two?


----------



## Cesarguitar

This!


----------



## ZEBOV

I just don't get why there is an RGD2127FX but no 2120FX!
And so much for getting an Ibanez 9 string.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Cesarguitar said:


> This!





I don't like it. Something about it seems wrong. 

/Flamesuit on.


----------



## Zado

seems like kiko got tired of takamine and went ibanez


----------



## jvms

Zado said:


> seems like kiko got tired of takamine and went ibanez



Umm... Bro, I guess it's Tagima... but anyway, what Ibanez is that? I'm really happy he's ditching that shitty brand. I own a Tagima Signature Series and it's one of the worst guitars I've ever played, had nothing but troubles with it. I also think it's funny that he's playing a green guitar, it matches his "nickname" here in Brazil, "Little Lemon".


----------



## Tereon




----------



## Zado

jvms said:


> Umm... Bro, I guess it's Tagima... but anyway, what Ibanez is that? I'm really happy he's ditching that shitty brand. I own a Tagima Signature Series and it's one of the worst guitars I've ever played, had nothing but troubles with it. I also think it's funny that he's playing a green guitar, it matches his "nickname" here in Brazil, "Little Lemon".


ye,sorry man confused the two names  had no idea the tagima were that bad


----------



## Rojne

I wonder if that Kiko LACS got 27 frets?

EDIT: No it didnt! Haha


----------



## kessel

bcfox said:


> Ibanez S5427 Prestige (Transparent Black Sunburst) | Sweetwater.com
> 
> In stock already and nice gallery pics to boot.


 
Nice pictures and finally some specs on this axe. I'm still waiting to know if it's finally coming to Europe or not. I wrote to Ibanez here in Germany but still no answer. They keep adding some new models on their site, but this is still not there...


----------



## Ghoul-7

Tereon said:


>



Why is this there a picture of a random guy with RGD behind the guitar?


----------



## kessel

Dabo Fett said:


> nope i understand, and i agree with you its probably a typo, but its the difference between me ordering one next week, and ordering one tonight haha


 
When you get this beautiful thing let me know, I'd like to know how it feels and sounds, but I'm almost sure it will need an urgent pickup upgrade...


----------



## Swyse

Ghoul-7 said:


> Why is this there a picture of a random guy with RGD behind the guitar?



Well, its one of the guitarists from emmure. He is playing his LACS RGD.


----------



## ZEBOV

Ghoul-7 said:


> Why is this there a picture of a random guy with RGD behind the guitar?



It's Jesse Ketive from Emmure. That band writes some extremely heavy riffs.

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Tereon said:


>



Almost had a heartattack and thought they made a Jesse Ketive signature. That would've been amazing. 
Also, dat Tosin sig.


----------



## BlackStar7




----------



## Whammy

LetsMosey said:


> Since it's not embedded yet...




Who needs bassists when you have 9-string guitars.

Seriously, I'm getting this and firing my bassist


----------



## skisgaar

Okay. This year has catered especially well to us here at SSO. Now here's my question:
WHICH ONE OF YOU DID IBANEZ EMPLOY? WHICH ONE? HMMMM? WHICH ONE OF YOU IS SPARTACUS?


----------



## Chrisjd

Seriously, a nine string?

This is getting beyond ridiculous. Sick of "Moar strings are bettar!!!" mentality.


----------



## ZEBOV

MythicSquirrel said:


> Almost had a heartattack and thought they made a Jesse Ketive signature. That would've been amazing.
> Also, dat Tosin sig.



Hardly anyone would buy a Jesse Ketive sig. Sure, it would have some great specs, but that NY Yankees logo...... No! The Yankees are a great team, but most people don't want that on their guitar's fretboard.


----------



## Tereon

BlackStar7 said:


>


Dat finish 

Hmm, seems to be only a prototype, let´s see where Ibanez is going with this..
Also, I wonder what scale length it has


----------



## s4tch

Mmm.


----------



## Swyse

s4tch said:


> [picture of andy timmons holding at100 removed]
> 
> Mmm.



Yeah, he is a good looking guy.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Of all the pics posted on the Ibanez USA Facebook page I only saw one FR and it was the "Asking Alexandria" sig . C'mon Ibanez, are we getting the ash brownburst in the states or not?


----------



## ixlramp

I was just thinking it's about time Ibanez released a 9 string.
Chrisjd ... are you sure this forum is the place for you?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

This thread has massacred my F5 key.


----------



## linchpin

Wow, I can't help but feel a bit underwhelmed this year...

And having a pic of Dino up without a sig is a slap in the face to me... no reason why that "Obsolete" guitar can't be a sig.


----------



## jwade

underwhelmed on a year when there are what, 20+ new 7s/8s released? impressive.


----------



## dschonn

do i see correctly that the price for the tosin is approx. 5.3k$? that´s a fuckton though not as bad as the m8m...


----------



## Xaios

jwade said:


> underwhelmed on a year when there are what, 20+ new 7s/8s released? impressive.



Indeed. This is the best year for new 7 string guitars in a long, LONG time. Not only that, but it looks like overall QC has gone up across the board as well.


----------



## Ale

Holy Shit Lefty People! Finally!


----------



## Quiet Coil

linchpin said:


> Wow, I can't help but feel a bit underwhelmed this year...
> 
> And having a pic of Dino up without a sig is a slap in the face to me... no reason why that "Obsolete" guitar can't be a sig.


 
It gets worse. Ibanez just posted a picture of the man himself standing in front of that same rack. I'm not personally "underwhelmed" by this years lineup, it's pretty friggin' sweet. But for those of us FF diehards (I've got a tattoo of the Demanufacture and Obsolete logos for crying out loud) it's pretty frustrating. That said for all we know Dino could be to blame.


----------



## sell2792

ZEBOV said:


> Hardly anyone would buy a Jesse Ketive sig. Sure, it would have some great specs, but that NY Yankees logo...... No! The Yankees are a great team, but most people don't want that on their guitar's fretboard.



Minus the inlay, I would. The guys in Carnifex have tight RGDs too.


----------



## possumkiller

Is that a 7420 with pickup rings?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dschonn said:


> do i see correctly that the price for the tosin is approx. 5.3k$? that´s a fuckton though not as bad as the m8m...



See, yes. Correctly, not quite. The prices listed are what's known as the MSRP or manufacturer's suggested retail price, often called RPP as well which stands for recommended retail price. It's basically the price that the company who makes and markets the product recommends it to be sold for, but in this day and age that's not what happens. You could say that MSRP/RPP is an outdated concept. 

The real price the end user pays is know as the MAP, or Minimum Advertised Price. That's the lowest the manufacturer will allow their product to be advertised for, and is 9/10 what someone pays. You can buy items for less than the MAP as well, but that's entirely up to the retailer. 

Now, the difference between MSRP/RPP and MAP can be quite drastic, in some cases in excess of 60%. 

Basically, no one pays that large price, they pay the smaller one.


----------



## skisgaar

Fuck, Ibanez are pushing the envelope so far. How the fuck will anyone else compete with this?


----------



## Alice AKW

Go figure, the year after I buy my first 7 and 8 strings (RG7321 and Omen 8) Ibanez releases a 7421 and an RG8, both in white, at the same or a lesser price point...


----------



## Church2224

The new J Custom 6 strings...oh my god...


----------



## zimbloth

The Tosin model is $3999.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Noisy Humbucker said:


> It gets worse. Ibanez just posted a picture of the man himself standing in front of that same rack. I'm not personally "underwhelmed" by this years lineup, it's pretty friggin' sweet. But for those of us FF diehards (I've got a tattoo of the Demanufacture and Obsolete logos for crying out loud) it's pretty frustrating. That said for all we know Dino could be to blame.



I think a year or so ago Dino said in an interview that he didn't want a sig. He didn't want to be playing the same guitar over and over again, while his current deal gets him access to LACS for multiple guitars and gives him the ability to try other brands. If he had a sig he'd be expected to primarily play that one guitar, maybe deviating a little, but it would have to be his main axe.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Is it wrong that the only reason I want Dino to get a sig. is so the fanboys quit complaining year after year?


----------



## Quiet Coil

dragonblade629 said:


> I think a year or so ago Dino said in an interview that he didn't want a sig. He didn't want to be playing the same guitar over and over again, while his current deal gets him access to LACS for multiple guitars and gives him the ability to try other brands. If he had a sig he'd be expected to primarily play that one guitar, maybe deviating a little, but it would have to be his main axe.


 That settles it, Dino must die! Then we could finally have a si....oh wait


----------



## Sepultorture

Tereon said:


>



CAN'T.....FUCKING.....WAIT

soon my precious sooooon


----------



## ZEBOV

Does anyone know the scale length of the Tosin sig?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

MaxOfMetal said:


> Is it wrong that the only reason I want Dino to get a sig. is so the fanboys quit complaining year after year?



Here here! 



ZEBOV said:


> Does anyone know the scale length of the Tosin sig?



I imagine 27", since he's been playing 27" RG2228s for so long.


----------



## ZEBOV

Some of his guitars reach 28" though.


----------



## Whammy

dragonblade629 said:


> Here here!
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine 27", since he's been playing 27" RG2228s for so long.



I'd say so too. He commented before saying 30" scales started to lose their guitar characteristics which he didn't like.


----------



## Tereon

Sepultorture said:


> CAN'T.....FUCKING.....WAIT
> 
> soon my precious sooooon



I feel you bro.
I always thought the RGD2127z was the perfect sevenstring... except for the trem, I promised myself my next axe yould be fixed.

I was so close to buying the LTD AW7, but then Ibanez brought this thing up ...


----------



## Xaios

Noisy Humbucker said:


> That settles it, Dino must die! Then we could finally have a si....oh wait



Only if you want it to be a Dean.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Xaios said:


> Only if you want it to be a Dean.


 Oh well, guess I'll just have to settle for an RGIR27E (once I've confirmed the neck specs) . Slap a white EMG 81-7 and 60-7 and some white strat knobs on that sucker and I'll have a gorilla in a tuxedo!


----------



## Whammy

Ugh how am I going to afford all these guitars 

I need to get a job with Ibanez.
My wage can be new guitars


----------



## Sepultorture

Tereon said:


> I feel you bro.
> I always thought the RGD2127z was the perfect sevenstring... except for the trem, I promised myself my next axe yould be fixed.
> 
> I was so close to buying the LTD AW7, but then Ibanez brought this thing up ...



same here mate, same here

was considering that same axe too, and a custom, but then this came true and now i must have this

i owend the 2127z before, and the trem was the only thing i hated about it, good solid trem and stayed in tune, but i love fixed bridge, and this just became the perfect axe


----------



## Sepultorture

Whammy said:


> Ugh how am I going to afford all these guitars
> 
> I need to get a job with Ibanez.
> My wage can be new guitars



one guitar, save

two-three guitars, second jobs

all of those guitars?

better start doing gay porn buddy, cus yer gunna need a butthurtin load of money for that much guitar


----------



## Whammy

Sepultorture said:


> better start doing gay porn buddy, cus yer gunna need a butthurtin load of money for that much guitar



I'd prefer to work with Ibanez thank you


----------



## DeathCubeK

jvms said:


> Umm... Bro, I guess it's Tagima... but anyway, what Ibanez is that? I'm really happy he's ditching that shitty brand. I own a Tagima Signature Series and it's one of the worst guitars I've ever played, had nothing but troubles with it. I also think it's funny that he's playing a green guitar, it matches his "nickname" here in Brazil, "Little Lemon".



BUT LEMON'S ARE YELLOW


----------



## Matt_D_

Sepultorture said:


> i owend the 2127z before, and the trem was the only thing i hated about it, good solid trem and stayed in tune, but i love fixed bridge, and this just became the perfect axe



oddly, the 2127z is the first guitar i've ever owned with a trem, and i really like it... im a convert..  edge zero ftw


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Kiko+Ibanez-Zoom Pedals= awesome.


----------



## Tereon

Matt_D_ said:


> oddly, the 2127z is the first guitar i've ever owned with a trem, and i really like it... im a convert..  edge zero ftw



I like trems, they´re fun, but really annoying, so I don´t want one on my main axe. I´m the kind of guy who changes tunings a lot and I like to mess around with different string gauges, and a trem is pretty counterproductive to that kind of stuff.


----------



## theo

I can't work out how to do anything with a trem that doesn't sound cheesy. I love how loomis applies vibrato to high notes with it. But I just can't seem to emulate that :/


----------



## Jedi_Ekim

Ibanezsam4 said:


> its for playing Djazz right?
> 
> i keed, i keed



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am drooling over this axe, though.


----------



## jonajon91

theo said:


> I can't work out how to do anything with a trem that doesn't sound cheesy. I love how loomis applies vibrato to high notes with it. But I just can't seem to emulate that :/



David Maxim Micic (guitarist for destiny potato - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTq5sIDryEs) uses tremello to an extraordinary degree and opens up a lot of microtonal notes. The song I linked above has a solo where he does it. It really is incredible.

----edit----

good example http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=f0NOO1862Jo&NR=1


----------



## Kharon

Guitar Center Interview with Ibanez at NAMM 13! did he say 22 frets.. ?


----------



## jonajon91

Slightly unrelated, but this seems to be where the most NAMM related stuff is being posted so if anyone is there, can you check out to see if agile have a stand. Really interested to see if they are there, see what ibanez are up against in the 2013 ERG market.

Also, what extended range pickups are popping up, I heard things of passive EMG's for 7 and 8's


----------



## Whammy

Kharon said:


> Guitar Center Interview with Ibanez at NAMM 13! did he say 22 frets.. ?



Yeap he said 22


----------



## Syriel

jonajon91 said:


> Slightly unrelated, but this seems to be where the most NAMM related stuff is being posted so if anyone is there, can you check out to see if agile have a stand. Really interested to see if they are there, see what ibanez are up against in the 2013 ERG market.
> 
> Also, what extended range pickups are popping up, I heard things of passive EMG's for 7 and 8's



I wouldn't expect Rondo to have a stand there, never heard of them doing NAMM, and they usually just post new guitars throughout the year when they're ready, as opposed to usual brands using NAMM and other music conventions as their "release" day.

Also, not passive EMGs, but passive SIZED EMGs.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Kharon said:


> Guitar Center Interview with Ibanez at NAMM 13! did he say 22 frets.. ?


Huh i wonder if that is Tom from the old Ibby forum. He was a pretty cool guy.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

ZEBOV said:


> It's Jesse Ketive from Emmure. That band writes some extremely *repetitive* riffs.
> 
> EDIT: ninja'd



Fixed


----------



## anunnaki

jonajon91 said:


> Slightly unrelated, but this seems to be where the most NAMM related stuff is being posted so if anyone is there, can you check out to see if agile have a stand.



On that note, if anyone's at NAMM I'd appreciate anything on the new Jacksons specifically the DKA7. Cheers!


----------



## Xaios

There's no reason for Agile or Rondo to go to NAMM, because, for attendees, NAMM is mostly about manufacturers selling their new models to dealers and industry folks. Agile, however, is sold exclusively through Rondo, and their model lines are developed at Rondo's request.


----------



## Swyse

Whammy said:


> Yeap he said 22



He made me go count. It has 24.


----------



## Whammy

Swyse said:


> He made me go count. It has 24.



Haha I had to go count to


----------



## linchpin

Noisy Humbucker said:


> It gets worse. Ibanez just posted a picture of the man himself standing in front of that same rack. I'm not personally "underwhelmed" by this years lineup, it's pretty friggin' sweet. But for those of us FF diehards (I've got a tattoo of the Demanufacture and Obsolete logos for crying out loud) it's pretty frustrating. That said for all we know Dino could be to blame.


Far from it, there is a conspiracy that no one is allowed a sig 7 apart from Vai and Korn... there are names bigger than Dino who couldn't or still can't get a sig so It's definitely not Dino.


----------



## jeleopard

linchpin said:


> Far from it, there is a conspiracy that no one is allowed a sig 7 apart from Vai and Korn... there are names bigger than Dino who couldn't or still can't get a sig so It's definitely not Dino.



Yea... I'm gonna say no to that....


----------



## Khern

Kharon said:


> Guitar Center Interview with Ibanez at NAMM 13! did he say 22 frets.. ?




He must have made a mistake because they all have 24 frets including the S series models.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jeleopard said:


> Yea... I'm gonna say no to that....




It does make you wonder why people like Buz McGrath and Chris Broderick had to leave Ibanez to get signature models.


----------



## jeleopard

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It does make you wonder why people like Buz McGrath and Chris Broderick had to leave Ibanez to get signature models.



.... Uhm.....

Touché? But... Broderick of MEGADETH should be up enough....


----------



## AxeHappy

I had my boss show me the 2013 pricelist today. 

List for the JEM7V7WH is $5200 something and the S5427TKS is apparently not available at all in Canada. 

Colour me very sad. .


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It does make you wonder why people like Buz McGrath and Chris Broderick had to leave Ibanez to get signature models.



Broderick was set to get a sig but bailed last minute. Like literally weeks before NAMM.


----------



## Zerox8610

MaxOfMetal said:


> Broderick was set to get a sig but bailed last minute. Like literally weeks before NAMM.



shoulda released it as a new model, just without his name


----------



## Xaios

AxeHappy said:


> I had my boss show me the 2013 pricelist today.
> 
> List for the JEM7V7WH is $5200 something and the S5427TKS is apparently not available at all in Canada.
> 
> Colour me very sad. .



Sad, but not altogether unforeseen. My understanding is that Efkay isn't the greatest distributor.



Zerox8610 said:


> shoulda released it as a new model, just without his name



They might have done exactly that, with the RGA427Z.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zerox8610 said:


> shoulda released it as a new model, just without his name



Who says it wasn't?


----------



## Church2224

MaxOfMetal said:


> Who says it wasn't?




Wait, what was it ?


----------



## Whammy

All these new guitars, it's too much for me.
Ibanez are releasing more awesome guitars than I can handle...


----------



## Toxin

MrHelloGuitar said:


> Omg. Dat stripe.



For the first time we see this LACS like stripe from neck joint to headstock...
hmmm....why ibanez decided to use bubinga instead of wenge again
Me likey


----------



## TristanTTN

When will Ibanez update their USA site?


----------



## jeleopard

TristanTTN said:


> When will Ibanez update their USA site?



After NAMM, I assume.


----------



## Gunnar

Is the iron label S available in seven string?


----------



## AxeHappy

Xaios said:


> Sad, but not altogether unforeseen. My understanding is that Efkay isn't the greatest distributor.




Yes, Efkay is full of shit.


----------



## Toxin

Still no Jake Bowen beatiful sig for us =(

I like previous Tosin's lacs more for simplier look without flashy stuff like gold and huge inlays...


----------



## jl-austin

I guess ibanezrules isn't gonna sell the iron label stuff?


----------



## jeleopard

jl-austin said:


> I guess ibanezrules isn't gonna sell the iron label stuff?



Doesn't look like it.


----------



## jwade

AxeHappy said:


> Yes, Efkay is full of shit.



Agreement.


----------



## Fiction

From Scar Symmetry's facebook;

"Hey peeps, I'm at the NAMM music convention, checking out some new gear. I did try out this prototype 9-string guitar at the Ibanez booth. Looks pretty wicked doesn't it!!!

Who would like to hear a 9-string song on the next Scar Symmetry album? Or would it be taking things too far? Give me your 50 cents!

Cheers /Per"

So it's a prototype? and it seems Per is sticking with Scar Symmetry in regards to his new band


----------



## mr_rainmaker

DAMN I WANT A IBBY 9 NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Exit Existence

Facebook album of all the new stuff


New Gear at NAMM 2013! | Facebook


----------



## RuffeDK

Two truss-rods? That 9-string is sick as hell


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Goddammit I want that ATK200.


----------



## JoeyBTL

AxeHappy said:


> List for the JEM7V7WH is $5200



Are you kidding me? How much is the 6 string, isn't that a large difference?


----------



## Xiphos68

JoeyBTL said:


> Are you kidding me? How much is the 6 string, isn't that a large difference?



This.

I certainly hope that guitar isn't 3000$. The regular jem is hardly worth the price it's for.

That guitar isn't like a EBMM JP 7 or anything like that.


----------



## linchpin

jeleopard said:


> Yea... I'm gonna say no to that....


No?


----------



## Syriel

Church2224 said:


> Wait, what was it ?



The prestige RGA quilt top 6 and 7 string, if I was to guess.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Xiphos68 said:


> This.
> 
> I certainly hope that guitar isn't 3000$. The regular jem is hardly worth the price it's for.
> 
> That guitar isn't like a EBMM JP 7 or anything like that.



Well even then, the difference between a JP6 and 7 is only $100. I know Ibanez and EBMM are vastly different companies and blah blah blah but still.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Gentlemen, courtesy of Rich @ Ibanezrules.com (hopefully he won't mind me sharing) behold:
Index of /namm/images/2013


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Lovin' the graphic on this. Maybe a red bobbin mod though but still, sweet!


----------



## Chuck

its bed sheets


----------



## Chuck

Is it regular for their to be so much open grain? Because not any of my 3 axe's have that much open grain, and they are all rosewood boards, one of which is an Ibanez


----------



## Quiet Coil

Misery Theory said:


> Is it regular for their to be so much open grain? Because not any of my 3 axe's have that much open grain, and they are all rosewood boards, one of which is an Ibanez



You should see the grain on the uber-expensive Shuggah sig from last year's pics! With frets that high you'll hardly (if ever) hit the fretboard anyway.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Blasphemous on this thread, I know, but since the FR420 Sunburst isn't coming stateside (apparently ) when the time comes I might just grab an LTD Stef Tele instead.

EDIT: Don't get me wrong though, KILLER lineup.


----------



## Chuck

Noisy Humbucker said:


> You should see the grain on the uber-expensive Shuggah sig from last year's pics! With frets that high you'll hardly (if ever) hit the fretboard anyway.



Ahh true, true. I'll have to look for those pics


----------



## Quiet Coil

Misery Theory said:


> Ahh true, true. I'll have to look for those pics



IBANEZ RULES!! NAMM 2012 M8M

If I'm going to link straight to the man's pic uploads I might as well send you to his page!

EDIT: Every tree is different and thus all fretboards are. As long as it's straight and clean with good frets it's really all about looks.


----------



## Chuck

Oh my lol. Did they send that guitar through the desert on its way to NAMM?


----------



## Exit Existence

I have quite a bit of grain/pores on my ibby premium's rosewood. At first I was like wuuutttttttttttt because my other cheap ibanez had completely flat/filled rosewood boards but It really grew on me.


----------



## Chuck

Sweet, as long as its not a bad thing, all is well


----------



## Quiet Coil

Misery Theory said:


> Oh my lol. Did they send that guitar through the desert on its way to NAMM?



Man oh man if I could only justify that much money for a 7, so beautimus. I'm one of these guys who played sevens with EMG's for years without doing much on the plain strings, whereas now I'm expanding my playing and having more fun on 6 strings with passives. Go figure, I must be getting old  Only reason I'd get an 8 is because it feels soooo good in my massive hands, just wouldn't use that low F# enough (that and narrower string spacing+fat fingertips makes for difficult chording).


----------



## Khern




----------



## Chuck

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Man oh man if I could only justify that much money for a 7, so beautimus. I'm one of these guys who played sevens with EMG's for years without doing much on the plain strings, whereas now I'm expanding my playing and having more fun on 6 strings with passives. Go figure, I must be getting old  Only reason I'd get an 8 is because it feels soooo good in my massive hands, just wouldn't use that low F# enough (that and narrower string spacing+fat fingertips makes for difficult chording).



Yeah dude I hear you. I would have to save for 5ish months on my minimum wage job to afford that lol. 

Unless I can find a good RG7621/7421 anytime soon I will be getting one of these: 






or maybe this:


----------



## Quiet Coil

Misery Theory said:


> Yeah dude I hear you. I would have to save for 5ish months on my minimum wage job to afford that lol.
> 
> Unless I can find a good RG7621/7421 anytime soon I will be getting one of these:



Now you're talking! Even better, no Gibraltar! On the money side I got lucky and have a wife who never nags on how many guitars I have/want-she just gets sticker shock when I start looking at something of a caliber that a guy who's had 47 guitars should be lookin' at.

On the Gibraltar - really hope they roll out the low profile changes on all other models soon (not just the Iron Label 8). If it weren't for those stupid shoulders it was actually quite a nice solid piece to play on.


----------



## Chuck

I don't think it would bother me, personally, all that much, but yeah I agree man.


----------



## Chuck

I just wish the new 7421 had binding lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Misery Theory said:


> I just wish the new 7421 had binding lol



I'm glad they ditched the binding. Easier for modding. I wanted to throw a purple pickguard on my RG7321, but it'll look weird with the white binding.


----------



## Chuck

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm glad they ditched the binding. Easier for modding. I wanted to throw a purple pickguard on my RG7321, but it'll look weird with the white binding.



I suppose. Its just a matter of taste, I guess. Since white and black are both neutral colors it wouldn't bother me personally.


----------



## BlackStar7

UNNNGHHH






Where's the Prestige love? Also, is there any new RGA stuff this year I'm missing somewhere?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BlackStar7 said:


> Where's the Prestige love?



Here.



Misery Theory said:


>


----------



## Santuzzo

jeleopard said:


> But... Broderick of MEGADETH should be up enough....





MaxOfMetal said:


> Broderick was set to get a sig but bailed last minute. Like literally weeks before NAMM.



I know we talked about this before, but from what I have heard (from somebody who was involved) Ibanez would not let him have all the specs he wanted on a sig guitar, the neck radius he wanted was a problem for instance, so he had to compromise a lot on it, and then got an offer from Jackson who would let him have a sig with all his specs, so he switched over to Jackson.


----------



## Metal_Maniac

Shame Ibanez didn't give Broderick the freedom he wanted. I would have bought a Ibanez Signature Broderick 7 string, i hate the shape of the Jackson sig he got. Looks like a guitar that has been in the heat too long and melted and stretched a bit.


----------



## GazPots

Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman Iceman .


----------



## Whammy

I completely forgot that the last four frets on the Jem 7-string are scalloped.
Scalloped 7-strings


----------



## AxeHappy

JoeyBTL said:


> Are you kidding me? How much is the 6 string, isn't that a large difference?



Canadian list. Ibanez cost a fair bit more up here than they do in the US. We don't get it as bad as Europe and nowhere near as outrageous as the raping Australia experience (that's what you get for living with spiders...you fucks), but considering there shouldn't really be any extra shipping charges and our dollar is essential at parity with the US, it's fucking annoying.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JoeyBTL said:


> Are you kidding me? How much is the 6 string, isn't that a large difference?





Xiphos68 said:


> This.
> 
> I certainly hope that guitar isn't 3000$. The regular jem is hardly worth the price it's for.
> 
> That guitar isn't like a EBMM JP 7 or anything like that.



The JEM7V7 is going to be between $3000 and $3300 depending on the dealer you go with. 

Ask me how I know. 



HOKENSTYFE said:


> Lovin' the graphic on this. Maybe a red bobbin mod though but still, sweet!



That's actually not a new model, and you can get it with Red/Black pickups directly from Rich. 








Misery Theory said:


> Is it regular for their to be so much open grain?



In short, yes. Rosewood naturally has large pores which is why it needs a bit more maintenance on the surface to look maintained, as in not dried out. 



Santuzzo said:


> I know we talked about this before, but from what I have heard (from somebody who was involved) Ibanez would not let him have all the specs he wanted on a sig guitar, the neck radius he wanted was a problem for instance, so he had to compromise a lot on it, and then got an offer from Jackson who would let him have a sig with all his specs, so he switched over to Jackson.



The fact of the matter is, Chris said yes to Ibanez and Ibanez was willing to do more for him than most other artists on the roster. He was set to be the only other guitarist than Vai to have both a 6 and 7 string signature at the same time. 

Yeah, Jackson gave him free range, and the Jackson CB isn't selling worth jack. So perhaps Ibanez was right in asking for some compromise. 



AxeHappy said:


> Canadian list. Ibanez cost are fair bit more up here than they do in the US. We don't get it as bad as Europe and nowhere near as outrageous as the raping Australia experience (that's what you get for living with spiders...you fucks), but considering there shouldn't really be any extra shipping charges and our dollar is essential at parity with the US, it's fucking annoying.



You can thank Efkay to an extent, but market size has the biggest influence on direct pricing. Canada has 1/10th the population of the US, and by deduction has 1/10th the market, thus the distributor doesn't have the leverage to get certain order incentive pricing.


----------



## OmfgNotThatGuy

AxeHappy said:


> the raping Australia experience (that's what you get for living with spiders...you fucks)



Hey man c'mon, It's our birthday.


----------



## Whammy

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's actually not a new model, and you can get it with Red/Black pickups directly from Rich.



Oh wow!
The red really brings this guitar to life


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Sorry if it has been mentioned already, but saw an interview with Tosin regarding the signature and he says the wood is basswood (instead of the ash prototype). I actually much prefer basswood to ash so it's a plus in my book!


----------



## Santuzzo

MaxOfMetal said:


> The fact of the matter is, Chris said yes to Ibanez and Ibanez was willing to do more for him than most other artists on the roster. He was set to be the only other guitarist than Vai to have both a 6 and 7 string signature at the same time.
> 
> Yeah, Jackson gave him free range, and the Jackson CB isn't selling worth jack. So perhaps Ibanez was right in asking for some compromise.



I am not saying you are wrong, just putting things into perspective, and IMHO seeing things out of Broderick's perspective it is well understandable that he left Ibanez and went with Jackson.

Also, one more thought: isn't it the idea of a signature model, that is has exactly all the specs the artist has on their instrument?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Santuzzo said:


> I am not saying you are wrong, just putting things into perspective, and IMHO seeing things out of Broderick's perspective it is well understandable that he left Ibanez and went with Jackson.



Once again, I agree that he can do as he pleases, but it's erroneous to say that he wasn't offered a signature model guitar.



> Also, one more thought: isn't it the idea of a signature model, that is has exactly all the specs the artist has on their instrument?



Well, part of a signature instrument is it selling. If something isn't going to sell, what's the point of mass producing them?


----------



## Santuzzo

MaxOfMetal said:


> Once again, I agree that he can do as he pleases, but it's erroneous to say that he wasn't offered a signature model guitar.



I know, and once again, I did not say that he was not offered that.
In fact he was, but the offer Ibanez made had a lots of compromises and apparently Jackson made him a better offer.

Also, like I edited/added in my last post: the point of a sig guitar is that it has the specs of the artists guitar, so to me it makes little sense to offer an artist a sig guitar but then not give him the freedom of choosing all the specs to their linking. I know, it's a business, and money needs t be made, but still.
If I go out and buy a sig guitar of an artist I would tihnk it's speced out exactly to that artists ideas.


----------



## Santuzzo

MaxOfMetal said:


> Well, part of a signature instrument is it selling. If something isn't going to sell, what's the point of mass producing them?



If it's only about sales, then yeah, probably you're right, but if it has an artists name on it, it may as well be speced out to their ideas.
I'm sure Vai would not compromise on his sig guitars, but then again, Vai is Vai!


----------



## isispelican




----------



## Deadfall

Pretty classy axe at second glance. I really like the block inlays on it too.


----------



## myrtorp

God DAMN so many hot guitars!


----------



## linchpin

jwade said:


> underwhelmed on a year when there are what, 20+ new 7s/8s released? impressive.


So it simply comes down to amount? they can release 100+ it still doesn't change the fact that it's not what everyone is after... some people are after something specific but if most people are happy with what they get then fine.


----------



## Santuzzo

I just checked the price of the JEM 7V7 in Europe, and it's actually not too bad. 
About the same price as the J-custom 7s sold for in the short period they were available here.


----------



## Mr GriND

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/u_...5&color=CL01&year=2013&cat_id=7&series_id=104 http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/u_...3&color=CL01&year=2013&cat_id=1&series_id=151 http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/u_...0&color=CL01&year=2013&cat_id=1&series_id=147 US site are updated !!!! AFJ957 ArtstarExpressionist 24,7 scale !!!!!!??????? ICEMAN SEVEN : 641mm/25.24&quot;.


----------



## JoeyBTL

MaxOfMetal said:


> The JEM7V7 is going to be between $3000 and $3300 depending on the dealer you go with.
> 
> Ask me how I know.



Well I guess I thought the 6 string was less. Musicians friend has them for $2800, so it's only about a $200 difference depending on the dealer. I think $2800 is way to high for a gem in general.


----------



## JoeyBTL

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Sorry if it has been mentioned already, but saw an interview with Tosin regarding the signature and he says the wood is basswood (instead of the ash prototype). I actually much prefer basswood to ash so it's a plus in my book!



I agree because I love basswood + maple and in that video Tosin even says about how he realized its his favorite body wood. It's a surprise though and makes me wonder if it was an Ibanez push or not since the majority of his recent guitars have been ash. It makes me like the guitar even more though haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ibanez's site is updated with the new models.

Whoever was wondering about the S Prestige's scale; it's 25.5, not 26.5.

Electric Guitars - S5427 | Ibanez guitars


----------



## Santuzzo

and it seems like both the 7 prestige S and the 7 string jazz box are not available in Europe  I f'n don't get that.....


----------



## kamello

Wow, even being black, the Iceman seems classy as hell


----------



## possumkiller

I like how the Iron Label models have the barrel jack like the MIJ models. I always wondered why the other MII models didn't have them. Not like there aren't cheap Chinese copies of them available.


----------



## Whammy

This guitar is NOT available in Europe. I am so pissed off 
The one guitar of all the ones I've seen that I was actually going to buy 

The RG3250 is only available in fluorescent orange in Europe.
Why Ibanez? Why do you think Europeans only think this guitar looks good if it's fucking ORANGE!

Bollox!


----------



## possumkiller

I would buy the orange one if I could afford it lol.


----------



## Whammy

I'm all for bright guitars, but I draw the line when it starts to look radioactive


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

That abasi grey looks a lot better in videos but still kinda puke


----------



## Santuzzo

Whammy said:


> This guitar is NOT available in Europe. I am so pissed off
> The one guitar of all the ones I've seen that I was actually going to buy
> 
> The RG3250 is only available in fluorescent orange in Europe.
> Why Ibanez? Why do you think Europeans only think this guitar looks good if it's fucking ORANGE!
> 
> Bollox!



I hear you, man. It's a bummer that some models are not going to be available in Europe, but we can always order from Rich, sure our countries customs will add some taxes on it, but usually the US market prices for Ibanez guitars are lower anyway.


----------



## CloudAC

Santuzzo said:


> and it seems like both the 7 prestige S and the 7 string jazz box are not available in Europe  I f'n don't get that.....



Are you fucking kidding me? Why would you not bring the prestige S7 to Europe? That really sucks.


----------



## 77zark77

I'm definitely going to sell some of my axes to buy a Jem7V7 !!!


----------



## Whammy

Santuzzo said:


> I hear you, man. It's a bummer that some models are not going to be available in Europe, but we can always order from Rich, sure our countries customs will add some taxes on it, but usually the US market prices for Ibanez guitars are lower anyway.



Rich? Any more info


----------



## kris_jammage

Sorry if its been asked already guys, cant seem to find if it has, but anyone know if the new RG7421 will be available in Europe?


----------



## Whammy

kris_jammage said:


> Sorry if its been asked already guys, cant seem to find if it has, but anyone know if the new RG7421 will be available in Europe?



Ibanez have updated their European page.
No RG 7421 but there is a RGD 7421.


----------



## Santuzzo

CloudAC said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? Why would you not bring the prestige S7 to Europe? That really sucks.



Well, I hope I am wrong, but I did not find these on the European Ibanez site, so I assume they won't be available here. 
Maybe they will be added later?




Whammy said:


> Rich? Any more info



Rich Harris from "IBANEZ RULES!!" - Ibanez Guitars - New and Used


----------



## kris_jammage

Whammy said:


> Ibanez have updated their European page.
> No RG 7421 but there is a RGD 7421.


 
Yeah I was just looking at it there and didnt see it, thought there still may be a chance though!

Ah well, I may order one form the US, would be nice to have it as a backup to my RG7621.


----------



## StevenC

Europe has got a raw deal. We don't have any Icemen anymore, except for the STM2.


----------



## MetalBuddah

StevenC said:


> Europe has got a raw deal. We don't have any Icemen anymore, except for the STM2.



Nice guitar apart from the Edge III though


----------



## Sunyata

What is up with the weird foam like bar on the Edges? It looks horrific. Hopefully it's just some kind of foam covering a normal trem bar. If not...


----------



## Prydogga

I'm guessing it's the "ultralight bar" or whatever, the IbanezRules site says it still comes with standard bars, so hopefully that applies to all of them.


----------



## RustInPeace

No premium hardtail 7 for Canada.


----------



## chris9

i,m so excited for the green dot looks awesome in the pics!!!!!


----------



## MythicSquirrel

RustInPeace said:


> No premium hardtail 7 for Canada.



Theres a ton of places in the US thatll stock the Premium 7 and ship to Canada.


----------



## Sepultorture

RustInPeace said:


> No premium hardtail 7 for Canada.



As long as we get that RGD2127FX prestige in Canada, i'll be happy, it is a bum deal though

and where did you find that tidbit of info anyhow?


----------



## Lord_Kain

the GAS valve almost blew the hell off when I seens me dat Iceman 7....god Ive wanted an iceman 7 for 10000000 years


----------



## DarthV

Free shipping tho? Also nice to be able try one out at a store. Disappointed that the Iron Label S 7 won't be available in Canada. Guess there's always the IL RG 7, but would rather passive pups!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Whammy said:


> Rich? Any more info



This guy is awesome and you should order from him.


----------



## Sunyata

RustInPeace said:


> No premium hardtail 7 for Canada.



S8 though. 

I wonder why we get basically the Euro catalog offerings despite being so close to 'Muricah?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

We can just import worst comes to worst.


----------



## zimbloth

Most USA dealers will ship to Canada if you ask.


----------



## 77zark77

I immediately begin to save money for the Jem7V7 !

No, kids, no dinner this evening, Daddy has to buy a Jem7v7 ! 
and it's only 3000 euros


----------



## Sepultorture

77zark77 said:


> I immediately begin to save money for the Jem7V7 !
> 
> No, kids, no dinner this evening, Daddy has to buy a Jem7v7 !
> and it's only 3000 euros



DUDE, NO, the kids need their wine


----------



## RustInPeace

Sepultorture said:


> As long as we get that RGD2127FX prestige in Canada, i'll be happy, it is a bum deal though
> 
> and where did you find that tidbit of info anyhow?



Check Ibanez's website. I dont want to pay for shipping to Canada, plus border fees which are unavoidable. Free trade my ass. We basically get the same as Europe.  I might just go with the trem equipped primo, depends on how the iron label rg is priced. Looks like its basically replacing the RGA7 though.


----------



## Sepultorture

RustInPeace said:


> Check Ibanez's website. I dont want to pay for shipping to Canada, plus border fees which are unavoidable. Free trade my ass. We basically get the same as Europe.  I might just go with the trem equipped primo, depends on how the iron label rg is priced. Looks like its basically replacing the RGA7 though.



THE CANADIAN SITE IS DERPING PRETTY HARD ON MY WORK COMP, GUNNA HAVE TO WAIT TILL I GET HOME

fucking caps


----------



## RustInPeace

Yeah its lagging on mine too. Must be overrun now that its updated, everyones flocking to check it out.


----------



## Sephiroth952

I guess the six string rgds weren't selling too well, they are no longer listed on the us website.


----------



## Church2224

Metal_Maniac said:


> Shame Ibanez didn't give Broderick the freedom he wanted. I would have bought a Ibanez Signature Broderick 7 string, i hate the shape of the Jackson sig he got. Looks like a guitar that has been in the heat too long and melted and stretched a bit.



I actually love the new Jackson Broderick. I might pick one up if I have the cash this year. Reminds me of a neck thru Suhr Modern


----------



## Sepultorture

after finally getting a gander at the Canadian Ibanez site

i gather we are losing the RGD2127Z and Getting the FX version?

not gunna cry over it but seams odd they would take away the trem option for us canucks


----------



## jwade

The weirdest thing is that for some reason, we're getting the red S8, but no Iceman 7. Supremely fucking inconvenient. Now I have to spend the extra $300 or so to get it from the US. Morons.


----------



## CloudAC

I can understand Japan getting exclusive models and such since Ibanez is a Japanese company but this seems pretty retarded to be honest.  Send models to EU and USA, enough of the exclusive crap. 

That S7 was going to be my next 7, looks like I may end up getting a RGD2127FX, but im in a huff with Ibanez now, so may end up getting one of the cool new Jackson 7's instead  /rant


----------



## Swyse

The fucking guy in one of the iron label videos said the neck was "as fast and comfortable as the original wizard" 
c: Thickness at 1st	19mm
d: Thickness at 12th	21mm
Radius	400mmR
 
Get real with me bro.
Iron Label RG - YouTube


----------



## Quiet Coil

Wow. After seeing how screwed the rest of the world got all of my whining about "no FR420 in the US" seems petty. One that did happen here last year that I hope is true for the rest of you is that some of the models (specifically the Premium S series) weren't released here until later in the year- but they were eventually released.


----------



## Whammy

Swyse said:


> The fucking guy in one of the iron label videos said the neck was "as fast and comfortable as the original wizard"
> c: Thickness at 1st 19mm
> d: Thickness at 12th 21mm
> Radius 400mmR
> 
> Get real with me bro.
> Iron Label RG - YouTube



But they added "with road-tested durability".

I believe that's BS talk for "we made the neck fatter"


----------



## Sephiroth952

Swyse said:


> The fucking guy in one of the iron label videos said the neck was "as fast and comfortable as the original wizard"
> c: Thickness at 1st 19mm
> d: Thickness at 12th 21mm
> Radius 400mmR
> 
> Get real with me bro.
> Iron Label RG - YouTube


It's still an indo made ibanez. It should come to no surprise that the Iron Label necks are a wizard 2 (3?) variant. They probably put a different neck shape on it if they changed anything at all.

As for the claim, it's all marketing. You have to admit they got one badass hype man.


----------



## a curry

Sorry to be off topic here but this thread is getting all the action so I have to ask where can I find the new stuff for ESP? Or are there no new esp 7's


----------



## Sephiroth952

a curry said:


> Sorry to be off topic here but this thread is getting all the action so I have to ask where can I find the new stuff for ESP? Or are there no new esp 7's


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/215898-esp-huge-changes-2013-a.html


----------



## Swyse

Whammy said:


> But they added "with road-tested durability".
> 
> I believe that's BS talk for "we made the neck fatter"





Sephiroth952 said:


> It's still an indo made ibanez. It should come to no surprise that the Iron Label necks are a wizard 2 (3?) variant. They probably put a different neck shape on it if they changed anything at all.
> 
> As for the claim, it's all marketing. You have to admit they got one badass hype man.



I was just really hyped up on the thought of a 3pc maple and bubinga original wizard. I'm sure it will be a decent neck and I'm not too picky on neck shape anyways, just got real excited at the thought of it.


----------



## jonajon91

Don't know who made this, but deds to whoever did, it's pretty good!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

jonajon91 said:


> Don't know who made this, but deds to whoever did, it's pretty good!



Strap button placement.  2/10 would not do.


----------



## Swyse

NegaTiveXero said:


> Strap button placement.  2/10 would not do.



wouldn't need a strap as the floor its inevitably going to sit on would do fine to support it.


----------



## a curry

Sephiroth952 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/215898-esp-huge-changes-2013-a.html



Thanks, looks like ESP has failed for 7's so back to concentrating on ibanez.


----------



## anunnaki

I was impressed with Ibanez's offerings this year... until I actually saw the EU lineup ...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Swyse said:


> wouldn't need a strap as the floor its inevitably going to sit on would do fine to support it.



I'm 4 meters tall. I have hands the size of 3 year olds. Don't act like you know me.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

jonajon91 said:


> Don't know who made this, but deds to whoever did, it's pretty good!



Actives? WTF Ibanez?


----------



## Whammy

I don't get the Iron Label range.

Ibanez are known as being a "metal" guitar but apparently only this new range is the "quintessential" metal guitar.
All the metal Gods who made Ibanez who they are did so without using the "quintessential" metal guitar.
How is this more "metal" that the RG550?

And "Metal to the Core"... Really?
Are they trying to capture the stereotypical metal head into one guitar?

If so I think they succeeded.


----------



## tedtan

Whammy said:


> But they added "with road-tested durability".
> 
> I believe that's BS talk for "we made the neck fatter"


 
That and the fact that the original Wizard has a 430mm radius, so the fingerboard actually matches the bridge w/o shims.


----------



## tedtan

Whammy said:


> I don't get the Iron Label range.
> 
> Ibanez are known as being a "metal" guitar but apparently only this new range is the "quintessential" metal guitar.
> All the metal Gods who made Ibanez who they are did so without using the "quintessential" metal guitar.
> How is this more "metal" that the RG550?
> 
> And "Metal to the Core"... Really?
> Are they trying to capture the stereotypical metal head into one guitar?
> 
> If so I think they succeeded.


 
And they probably won't be playing the Iron Label line now, either.


----------



## Mordacain

Whammy said:


> But they added "with road-tested durability".
> 
> I believe that's BS talk for "we made the neck fatter"



I'm not sure if anyone else pointed it out, but the Bubinga stripe is much bigger on the Iron Label necks than on previous Wizards. I'd wager that's where the durability is coming from, not from any marketing hoopla. 

Reviewing the specs on Sweetwater for the Iron Label RGs, they don't look all that different from the Premium neck specs, construction looks to be the main difference.


----------



## kessel

Santuzzo said:


> and it seems like both the 7 prestige S and the 7 string jazz box are not available in Europe  I f'n don't get that.....


 
Someone told me that the S could come in April, after the Music Trade Show here in Germany. I hope Ibanez brings this nice thing over here to Europe, otherwise I'll give my money to ESP, as I'm also in love with their Ltd H-1007 and ESP Horizon NT-7...


----------



## Chuck

kessel said:


> Someone told me that the S could come in April, after the Music Trade Show here in Germany. I hope Ibanez brings this nice thing over here to Europe, otherwise I'll give my money to ESP, as I'm also in love with their Ltd H-1007 and ESP Horizon NT-7...



Yeah I'm torn between both Ibanez and ESP


----------



## BucketheadRules

Whammy said:


> I don't get the Iron Label range.
> 
> Ibanez are known as being a "metal" guitar but apparently only this new range is the "quintessential" metal guitar.
> All the metal Gods who made Ibanez who they are did so without using the "quintessential" metal guitar.
> How is this more "metal" that the RG550?
> 
> And "Metal to the Core"... Really?
> Are they trying to capture the stereotypical metal head into one guitar?
> 
> If so I think they succeeded.



It's like they're trying specifically to appeal to the "13 year-old B.C. Rich superfan" demographic.

And they won't buy an Ibanez because it's not pointy enough and because "STRATZ IS 4 FAGZ YO"

They're probably good guitars, just don't appeal to me. At all.

That Iceman 7 though...


----------



## kessel

a curry said:


> Sorry to be off topic here but this thread is getting all the action so I have to ask where can I find the new stuff for ESP? Or are there no new esp 7's


 
For you and the other angry europeans as me:

http://espguitars.com/ESP-USACatalog-2013.pdf

I hope I don't get banned from here because of it, I still love Ibanez though


----------



## possumkiller

tedtan said:


> That and the fact that the original Wizard has a 430mm radius, so the fingerboard actually matches the bridge w/o shims.


 
I never did understand why Ibanez would do that. The shredder/metal crowd that Ibanez seems to play to usually prefer a thinner neck and flatter fretboard radius. It makes no sense why they would keep making the necks fatter and fretboard more round. 

The 7620s and 7421 that I have owned all had nice thin necks that felt fast and made playing a 7 just as easy as playing a 6. My cousin's 1527 neck still plays great but, it feels more chunky and wide.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Not a guitar, but...


----------



## tedtan

possumkiller said:


> I never did understand why Ibanez would do that. The shredder/metal crowd that Ibanez seems to play to usually prefer a thinner neck and flatter fretboard radius. It makes no sense why they would keep making the necks fatter and fretboard more round.
> 
> The 7620s and 7421 that I have owned all had nice thin necks that felt fast and made playing a 7 just as easy as playing a 6. My cousin's 1527 neck still plays great but, it feels more chunky and wide.


 
For some reason they have been using trems with 400mm radius a bit lately, so thinking about this, perhaps its just an attempt to save money by matching the bridge radius rather than re-designing and re-tooling the manufacturing of the bridge.


----------



## Whammy

vampiregenocide said:


> Not a guitar, but...




Oooo those pickups look rather slim. Are they some sort of Jazz pickup?


----------



## BucketheadRules

vampiregenocide said:


> Not a guitar, but...



DO WANT.

Ibanez are now making basses with more strings than most of their guitars


----------



## ZEBOV

vampiregenocide said:


> Not a guitar, but...



Expect this in a NBD for me.


----------



## possumkiller

vampiregenocide said:


> Not a guitar, but...


 WOW


----------



## Caparison092

any news of munky's new 7 1/2 string thing that was mentioned earlier?


----------



## Santuzzo

kessel said:


> Someone told me that the S could come in April, after the Music Trade Show here in Germany. I hope Ibanez brings this nice thing over here to Europe, otherwise I'll give my money to ESP, as I'm also in love with their Ltd H-1007 and ESP Horizon NT-7...



Oh, OK, yeah, maybe they are keeping some models on hold until after Musik Messe Frankfurt, so they still kinda keep some aces to pull out there and then. That I could somehow understand. 
Let's hope for the best


----------



## Tereon

Caparison092 said:


> any news of munky's new 7 1/2 string thing that was mentioned earlier?



The present status of knowledge is that is was a joke, so I wouldn´t exspect anything


----------



## ixlramp

My dreams come true ... an RG9 and a BTB7! It's about time Ibanez became pioneers of ERBs as well as ERGs.


----------



## Whammy

Why Ibanez? WHY?

One crushing blow after another 
This one is slightly out of my price range


----------



## StevenC

^Ouch. However, Thomann have it at a rather acceptable price for the UK, so I'm happy.


----------



## Whammy

Ah yeah Thomann normally beat any UK price. Still though


----------



## Andromalia

The JEM7 is way overpriced compared to what you can get with 3K in europe, seriously.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I must say I'm rather dissapointed of Ibanez...Luckily I bought my Ibanez Premium RG827QMZ (Red Desert) last year and not this one...

I've seen the new roster of RG guitars. When I bought my Premium RG827, all Premiums (including 7s) had Titanium Reinforcement in their nuts, according to the website. Now only 8-string versions bring it...

They've discontinued Premium RG827QMZ....which was of great value despite having Ibanez CAP pickups...you can replace them afterwards for something better instead of paying more for already installed DiMarzios which aren't going to be better than DiMarzios retail ones. Again, I was lucky to buy mine last year. Sad they manufactured for so little time.

They've also discontinued the RGA line...I was planning to get one of those.

They brought confusion by adding the 'Iron Label' line over the Prestige line without explaining the differences...unlike they had done with the Premium line.

So...now the order of priority would be: Iron Label > Prestige > Premium > Standard RG > GIO ?


----------



## ZEBOV

ixlramp said:


> My dreams come true ... an RG9 and a BTB7! It's about time Ibanez became pioneers of ERBs as well as ERGs.



Unfortunately the RG9 is just a prototype.


----------



## AxeHappy

I believe Iron Label is actually below Premium in quality marketing aside.


----------



## Experimorph

I was under the impression the Iron Label is somewhere around the Premium quality. Are they made in Japan?


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Nope Indonesian made. The confusion could be coming from that Ibanez has a Prestige Japanese version of the 7 string and I think also of the 6th string.


----------



## ZEBOV

The Iron labels are made in Indonesia.


----------



## Whammy

I was impressed with Ibanez looking at all the new models coming out.
That has now become disappointment. Most of the ones I'm interested in aren't released in Europe and any ones that are are super expensive.

If I was br00tal  and all that jazz I'm sure I'd be happy the Iron Label.

But alas, I'm not br00tal.


----------



## AxeHappy

Pretty much the same thing for me. 

There were 2 guitars that I was planning on buying and 1 is unavailable and the other costs more than my ViK custom. Think about that.

I wouldn't be happy with the Iron Label even if I was Captain TRVU KVLT Black Metal. Low end guitars do nothing for me.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

According to this blog, Iron Labels seem to fall between the RG Standard / Fixed Series and the Premium line:

NAMM: Ibanez Iron Label series 6, 7 and 8-strings | I Heart Guitar

EDIT:


> The fretwork isn&#8217;t as finessed as the Premium line but otherwise they seemed to be very well constructed and well balanced.



*fall instead of ball


----------



## Jake

leechmasterargentina said:


> According to this blog, Iron Labels seem to ball between the RG Standard / Fixed Series and the Premium line:
> 
> NAMM: Ibanez Iron Label series 6, 7 and 8-strings | I Heart Guitar
> 
> EDIT:


this is correct. I heard it from the mouth of an Ibanez artist rep.


----------



## tedtan

leechmasterargentina said:


> So...now the order of priority would be: Iron Label > Prestige > Premium > Standard RG > GIO ?


 
No, it will be (highest end to entry level):

J Custom -> Prestige -> Premium -> Iron Label -> Standard -> GIO


----------



## Xaios

Can't be terribly mad at Ibanez for not stocking the guitars you want in your region (I'm Canadian, I know the feeling). The third party distributors have an equal hand in what will be sold.


----------



## chris9

there is a pre buy on ebay uk for the uv70 premium uni just over a grand


----------



## isispelican

Ibanez M8M Meshuggah - Thomann Greek Cyberstore


----------



## AxeHappy

Xaios said:


> Can't be terribly mad at Ibanez for not stocking the guitars you want in your region...




WATCH ME BRO!


----------



## Xiphos68

NAMM: Ibanez 9-string prototype! | I Heart Guitar

The best news all year for Ibanez (imo at least). 

The Nine string guitar will be released later this year! Woot! Woot! Woot!


----------



## a curry

Ok now I know I'm probably going to get a bunch of shit for this but what the hell is the point of a 9 string? To me it's kind of ridiculous and pointless. Hell I'm kind of on the fence with 8 strings but I can see some purpose to them but not a 9 string....


----------



## Church2224

I like 6s and 7s and I might step into 8 strings, but 9 strings is a little bit too much.


----------



## Jakke

Got this in mah mail today:
Ibanez: New for 2013

Got them all collected in the same place, I quite like the new Noodles sig


----------



## Xiphos68

a curry said:


> Ok now I know I'm probably going to get a bunch of shit for this but what the hell is the point of a 9 string? To me it's kind of ridiculous and pointless. Hell I'm kind of on the fence with 8 strings but I can see some purpose to them but not a 9 string....



With a nine string you could do two things...

1st. You could put a lower string on it for a low C#. Personally I don't see the point of put anything lower than the 8th string. But then again I don't fully know since I have never heard a low C# on a nine string used.

2nd. You could put a high A on the nine string and you could player higher notes and what not. That I could see a lot of use for. 

It really depends on what the guitarist wants to do. I am not even sure if I would be able to play a nine string all the time... but me and my co-guitarist could have a lot of fun with them. Since we have brain stormed a few ideas on the idea of using them if we were to ever get one.


EDIT: I would really like to see a video of Tony or Per shredding the nine string. Because we all know they could make use of it due to their diverse playing and technical skill they both have.


----------



## a curry

Yeah I like 7's cause they are comfortable, but there is no way that playing a skateboard is comfortable, Jesus... I mean how low is going to be low enough? Are we just going to keep going until we have a 12 string with grand piano strings on it or what? It's just retarded, sorry I just wish they would have put more focus on some baritone 7's that aren't a solid color. A nice flame top 27" scale saber or rg with out inlays would have been nice, and a neck through would have just been a bonus. Not a damn 9 string, he'll even Jackson came out with a USA select soloist, baritone, neck through, flame top(natural or walnut stain) and demarzio's, aaaaannnddddd it's under $4,000. Under $2,300 to be exact I believe. What a disappointment ibanez was this year....


----------



## misingonestring

I like how the Iron Label series is described as "With metal and nothing but metal in mind"

Out there, there has to be that one hipster who buys one to be ironic.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

a curry said:


> Yeah I like 7's cause they are comfortable, but there is no way that playing a skateboard is comfortable, Jesus... I mean how low is going to be low enough? Are we just going to keep going until we have a 12 string with grand piano strings on it or what? It's just retarded, sorry I just wish they would have put more focus on some baritone 7's that aren't a solid color. A nice flame top 27" scale saber or rg with out inlays would have been nice, and a neck through would have just been a bonus. Not a damn 9 string, he'll even Jackson came out with a USA select soloist, baritone, neck through, flame top(natural or walnut stain) and demarzio's, aaaaannnddddd it's under $4,000. Under $2,300 to be exact I believe. What a disappointment ibanez was this year....



I never understood this idea that the creation of one instrument somehow cancels out the creation of another.


----------



## Santuzzo

I'm really liking the looks of the Iron Label S-7 string 

Most of my guitars have a trem, but I would not mind having a fixed bridge 7!

I assume the S7420 is being discontinued?

Would the Iron Label S-7 string be a higher quality instrument than the S7420?


----------



## Xaios

MaxOfMetal said:


> I never understood this idea that the creation of one instrument somehow cancels out the creation of another.



Of course it does! This is the internet, after all.


----------



## a curry

MaxOfMetal said:


> I never understood this idea that the creation of one instrument somehow cancels out the creation of another.



I'm confused are you agreeing with my statement or disagreeing?


----------



## silentrage

a curry said:


> Yeah I like 7's cause they are comfortable, but there is no way that playing a skateboard is comfortable, Jesus... I mean how low is going to be low enough? Are we just going to keep going until we have a 12 string with grand piano strings on it or what? It's just retarded, sorry I just wish they would have put more focus on some baritone 7's that aren't a solid color. A nice flame top 27" scale saber or rg with out inlays would have been nice, and a neck through would have just been a bonus. Not a damn 9 string, he'll even Jackson came out with a USA select soloist, baritone, neck through, flame top(natural or walnut stain) and demarzio's, aaaaannnddddd it's under $4,000. Under $2,300 to be exact I believe. What a disappointment ibanez was this year....



I like my weewee because it is the most comfortable wooden shaft ever, there is no way playing a 7, 6 or even a 3 string guitar (which should suffice for 90% of metal bands) is more comfortable than that. I mean, how hard is hard enough? I wish they'd put more focus on making vajeejees tighter, more wet, more slippery, more cleanly shaven and smelling nice, aaaaaannnnndddddd make them cost less than $200 a visit. Under $120 to be exact I believe. Wait what are we talking about again?


----------



## ZEBOV

a curry said:


> Ok now I know I'm probably going to get a bunch of shit for this but what the hell is the point of a 9 string? To me it's kind of ridiculous and pointless. Hell I'm kind of on the fence with 8 strings but I can see some purpose to them but not a 9 string....


4 the br00tz!



a curry said:


> I mean how low is going to be low enough?



When only moths hear it! And moths are silent and obedient fans. None of them say "you suck!"


----------



## a curry

ZEBOV said:


> 4 the br00tz!
> 
> 
> 
> When only moths hear it! And moths are silent and obedient fans. None of them say "you suck!"



Ahhhh now that makes sense!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

a curry said:


> I'm confused are you agreeing with my statement or disagreeing?



Neither really.


----------



## jonajon91

a curry said:


> Yeah I like 7's cause they are comfortable, but there is no way that playing a skateboard is comfortable, Jesus... I mean how low is going to be low enough? Are we just going to keep going until we have a 12 string with grand piano strings on it or what? It's just retarded, sorry I just wish they would have put more focus on some baritone 7's that aren't a solid color. A nice flame top 27" scale saber or rg with out inlays would have been nice, and a neck through would have just been a bonus. Not a damn 9 string, he'll even Jackson came out with a USA select soloist, baritone, neck through, flame top(natural or walnut stain) and demarzio's, aaaaannnddddd it's under $4,000. Under $2,300 to be exact I believe. What a disappointment ibanez was this year....



Why not go higher?


----------



## LetsMosey

a curry said:


> Yeah I like 7's cause they are comfortable, but there is no way that playing a skateboard is comfortable, Jesus... I mean how low is going to be low enough? Are we just going to keep going until we have a 12 string with grand piano strings on it or what? It's just retarded, sorry I just wish they would have put more focus on some baritone 7's that aren't a solid color. A nice flame top 27" scale saber or rg with out inlays would have been nice, and a neck through would have just been a bonus. Not a damn 9 string, he'll even Jackson came out with a USA select soloist, baritone, neck through, flame top(natural or walnut stain) and demarzio's, aaaaannnddddd it's under $4,000. Under $2,300 to be exact I believe. What a disappointment ibanez was this year....





jonajon91 said:


> Why not go higher?



Don't worry boys... soon we'll be playing EMG equipped harps.


----------



## a curry

I didn't think of it that way, that would be interesting.


----------



## a curry

LetsMosey said:


> Don't worry boys... soon we'll be playing EMG equipped harps.



Will we be able to drop tune them?


----------



## Whammy

jonajon91 said:


> Why not go higher?



Because higher isn't br00tal 

But seriously though. Getting strings not to break is the main issue.
Plus things start to sound a little artificial past the two octave mark on the high e.

Long scales and thin strings tuned high don't get along.


----------



## Tereon

LetsMosey said:


> Don't worry boys... soon we'll be playing EMG equipped harps.



I want my harp to have a baritone scale, 4 extra strings and a reversed headstock!


----------



## BigPhi84

Ah, ever searching for the elusive "brown note"...

(And I swear, that is not a racist joke about Tony McAlpine.)


----------



## Breakdown

Misery Theory said:


> Is it regular for their to be so much open grain? Because not any of my 3 axe's have that much open grain, and they are all rosewood boards, one of which is an Ibanez



Most of the indo. ibanezes I have seen in stores have some hideous pale or pourous rosewood for fretboards.


----------



## LetsMosey

Tereon said:


> I want my harp to have a baritone scale, 4 extra strings and a reversed headstock!



And in extra colors and with more bridge options.


----------



## ZEBOV

LetsMosey said:


> Don't worry boys... soon we'll be playing EMG equipped harps.



Give me Duncans or give me death!


----------



## BigPhi84

ZEBOV said:


> Give me Duncans or give me death!




Nope, Dimarzio's where it's at!


----------



## Whammy

ZEBOV said:


> Give me Duncans or give me death!



EMG will give you Death Metal  Wooooo br00tals


----------



## dgs

Santuzzo said:


> I assume the S7420 is being discontinued?
> 
> Would the Iron Label S-7 string be a higher quality instrument than the S7420?



I special ordered an S7420 about six months ago from Guitar Center (none were in stock at any stores near me at the time) and I've been very happy with it (going back to a regular Floyd would be difficult after working on and with the Edge system, which is a revelation for me as far as floating point trem systems go). Looks like according to the Ibanez website it's been renamed to simply RG7420, as the specs look exactly the same from what I can see.


----------



## arcadia fades

are the white Iron Label RG's available only in the USA?


----------



## Santuzzo

dgs said:


> I special ordered an S7420 about six months ago from Guitar Center (none were in stock at any stores near me at the time) and I've been very happy with it (going back to a regular Floyd would be difficult after working on and with the Edge system, which is a revelation for me as far as floating point trem systems go). Looks like according to the Ibanez website it's been renamed to simply RG7420, as the specs look exactly the same from what I can see.



Thanks!

It only seems to be discontinued in Europe, I just checked on the US Ibanez site, and the S7420 is still up there.


----------



## Whammy

arcadia fades said:


> are the white Iron Label RG's available only in the USA?



Correct.
Europe doesn't like white guitars, so it seems


----------



## dgs

Wow, after looking through Ibanez's 2013 guitar lineup some more, I'm really liking the S5427. I like everything about it, including the hardshell case included with it (which I'm sure will be reflected in the price though, no free lunches...).

If they can get the price of that one to $1,000 (or really close), I'm thinking that will be my next guitar purchase.


----------



## ZEBOV

BigPhi84 said:


> Nope, Dimarzio's where it's at!



I like them too!


----------



## dgs

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It only seems to be discontinued in Europe, I just checked on the US Ibanez site, and the S7420 is still up there.



Yep, looking back over the lineup again I see you're correct, there is an RG7420 and an S7420 for 2013.


----------



## DarthV

dgs said:


> Wow, after looking through Ibanez's 2013 guitar lineup some more, I'm really liking the S5427. I like everything about it, including the hardshell case included with it (which I'm sure will be reflected in the price though, no free lunches...).
> 
> If they can get the price of that one to $1,000 (or really close), I'm thinking that will be my next guitar purchase.



Good luck on that, street price will be somewhere around $1699-1899.


----------



## dgs

dgs said:


> If they can get the price of that one to $1,000 (or really close), I'm thinking that will be my next guitar purchase.



Well my question was answered pretty quick using a simple Google search...

According to preliminary prices I'm seeing on-line, it's an $1,800 guitar (way outside of my budget), so I'll be passing on it as great as it looks.


----------



## dgs

DarthV said:


> Good luck on that, street price will be somewhere around $1699-1899.



You beat me to the punch.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Whammy said:


> Because higher isn't br00tal
> 
> But seriously though. Getting strings not to break is the main issue.
> Plus things start to sound a little artificial past the two octave mark on the high e.
> 
> Long scales and thin strings tuned high don't get along.



Give it time. Nobody expected a nine string this year... Agile and Rusty Cooley already have the multiscale thing going in the production market, and with that many strings I could see Ibanez and other companies following suit very soon.

Fuck, I'm excited as hell  Mostly playing fingerstyle and some tapping lately, so that fretboard looks like a playground for my fingers. So many possibilities in both styles.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Being a piano player, I for one am excited about the possibility of a RG9. Now if I could only be a better piano player.


----------



## InfinityCollision

So close to full piano range... I'd love to try making some arrangements on a 9-string.


----------



## Dabo Fett

DarthV said:


> Good luck on that, street price will be somewhere around $1699-1899.



$1799 from sweetwater, ive already bought and paid for mine so thats the price they have. they are also out of stock at the moment though


----------



## Petie

That's it. I've got my scent all over this guitar: the mother won't take it back now so I'm going to claim it as my own. That's legal, right?


----------



## jl-austin

Petie said:


> That's it. I've got my scent all over this guitar: the mother won't take it back now so I'm going to claim it as my own. That's legal, right?



I am assuming it can djent?


----------



## Petie

Djent? This guitar singlehandedly invented a new genre called Kjoong.


----------



## Alice AKW

Petie said:


> Djent? This guitar singlehandedly invented a new genre called Kjoong.



Classic Albums: Metallica - The Making Of &#39;&#39;The Black Album&#39;&#39; - YouTube


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Petie said:


> That's it. I've got my scent all over this guitar: the mother won't take it back now so I'm going to claim it as my own. That's legal, right?




OMG after I got done touching that guitar "THEY" wouldn`t want it back


----------



## Jakke

Nevermind, wrong thread.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Anyone have any pictures of the BACK of the IC507 (Iceman 7 string)?


----------



## Petie

7stringDemon said:


> Anyone have any pictures of the BACK of the IC507 (Iceman 7 string)?



I'll take some tomorrow. I'm working on a blog post about 7-strings and a separate one about 8-strings which I will update.


----------



## ZXIIIT

7stringDemon said:


> Anyone have any pictures of the BACK of the IC507 (Iceman 7 string)?



http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/u_...3&color=CL01&year=2013&cat_id=1&series_id=151


----------



## Stemp Fester

Anyone else unable to access the Ibanez website? Won't load for me...


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

The Countries page looks fantastic. New background. Regarding the actual website, can't get to it. I'd assume they're updating it.


----------



## Jakke

I get in no problem, but that's the EU page.

*EDIT*

I would use this in the filthiest, _filthiest_ of ways (Premium JS)...


----------



## InfinityCollision

Stemp Fester said:


> Anyone else unable to access the Ibanez website? Won't load for me...



Pretty sure their servers are overloaded right now


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I can't find the price for the new rg7421. I can find the rg7420 no problem. Anyone know where to look?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NegaTiveXero said:


> I can't find the price for the new rg7421. I can find the rg7420 no problem. Anyone know where to look?



It was on sweetwater when they leaked a few of the models for a few hours. It'll be $399.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Cool, thanks. I'm convincing my wife to let me buy as many new models with our taxes as I can, that was the only one I couldn't find the price on.  I should be able to get 2 7s and an 8.


----------



## Stemp Fester

Looking like no S5427 or Jazzbox-7 for Australia

Fuck you Ibanez.


----------



## 7stringDemon

ZOMB13 said:


> http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/u_...3&color=CL01&year=2013&cat_id=1&series_id=151



You fucking rule dude!!!


----------



## Azathoth43

I was wanting this to be the one new guitar I bought this year, but at this price I might as well get a J.Custom.

It's totally legal to sell organs right?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Azathoth43 said:


> I was wanting this to be the one new guitar I bought this year, but at this price I might as well get a J.Custom.





My mate is at NAMM tormenting me with all these pics


----------



## irondavidson

Does anyone know the price of the new "iron label" RG? ..and where are they made?


----------



## rockstarazuri

The Tosin sig looks better and better every time I see it.


----------



## JPMike

I have to say the only Ibbies appealing to me this year, is the Tosin sig, the J Custom 8s and the white/maple RG2228. Too bad though I don't play 8 strings. 

It took Ibanez, like what, 19 years to make a 7 string version of the JEM7VWH, re-release a Green Dot, etc. 

In any case, whoever gets one of the new Ibbies, I hope he will be happy with it.


----------



## Whammy

For all the Ibanez RG lovers out there here is a list based off the US, Canadian & European web pages regarding what guitars are in what jurisdiction.
Colors are stated if different (but simplified to save space)

*THE RG RANGE*

*Prestige*
RG3350MZ - US / Canada / Europe
RG3550ZDX - Canada / Europe
RG3520ZE - US
RG3521 - US / Canada / Europe
RG3250MZ - US (Orange or White) / Canada (Orange only) / Europe (Orange only)
RG2627ZE - US / Canada / Europe
RG2620ZE - Europe
RG2550Z - Canada / Europe
RG2228M - US / Europe
RG2228 - US / Canada / Europe
RG2228A - US / Europe
RG1570Z - Canada / Europe

*Premuim*
RG970QMZ - Canada / Europe
RG950QM(z) - US (Red, Black & Blue) / Canada (Red & Black) / Europe (Red & Black)
RG920QM(z) - US (Red, Blue, Black, Violet & Orange) / Canada (Red & Blue)
RG920MQM - US
RG921QM(F) - US (Black & Red) / Europe (Red only)
RG921(F) - US / Canada / Europe
RG927QM(z) - US / Canada / Europe
RG927QMF - US / Europe (RG927FXQM)
RG721RW - Canada / Europe

*Iron Label*
RGIR20E - US (Black & White) / Canada (Black only) / Europe (Black only)
RGIR20FE - US (Black & White) / Europe (Black only)
RGIR27E - US (Black only) / Europe (Black only)
RGIR27FE - US (Black only) / Canada (Black only) / Europe (Black only)
RGIR28FE - US (Black only) / Canada (Black only) / Europe (Black only)

*Standard*
RG550XH - US / Canada / Europe
RG470FM - US
RG460VFM - Europe
RG450DX - US
RG450DXB - US
RG450DXBL - US
RG450M - US
RG440V - Europe
RG421QM - US
RG421 - US (Oil & Sunburst) / Canada (Oil only)
RG7420 - US (Black & White)
RG7421 - US (Black & White) / Canada (White only)
RG370FMZ - Canada / Europe
RG370DXZ - Europe
RG370DXZL - Europe
RG350DXZ - Canada / Europe
RG350EXZ - Canada / Europe
RG331M - Europe
RGR321EX - Canada / Europe
RG8 - US (Black & White) / Canada (Black only) / Europe (Black only)
RG8L - US (Black only) / Europe

Can't be arsed doing the Gio range


----------



## MistaSnowman

Got this in my inbox this morning....

New Gear for 2013 | Ibanez guitars


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Whammy said:


> Correct.
> *Europe* doesn't like *white* guitars, so it seems



Oh, the irony!


----------



## theo

Guys, I just found an Ibanez with an ebony board.

Acoustics - JSA20 | Ibanez guitars


----------



## LordHar

The Artstar's also have ebony boards.

Hollow Body Guitars -AS153 | Ibanez guitars


----------



## Whammy

theo said:


> Guys, I just found an Ibanez with an ebony board.
> 
> Acoustics - JSA20 | Ibanez guitars



I'm buying that guitar and fitting the neck onto my RG


----------



## theo




----------



## Santuzzo

biggest bummer for me is that the 7-string jazz box is not available in Europe (yet?).

But I will get that guitar either way, if I can't buy it here I will import it. MUST.HAVE.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Santuzzo said:


> biggest bummer for me is that the 7-string jazz box is not available in Europe (yet?).
> 
> But I will get that guitar either way, if I can't buy it here I will import it. MUST.HAVE.



Ditto. Only one 2013 model I'll buy.


----------



## simonXsludge

Here are a bunch of photos from my first day at NAMM. Scroll down for Ibanez. 

NAMM - Day 1 | Facebook

You don't have to log in to Facebook to see the photos. I will go again today, but only for a couple of hours. More photos coming up.


----------



## LordHar

shitsøn;3381599 said:


> Here are a bunch of photos from my first day at NAMM. Scroll down for Ibanez.
> 
> NAMM - Day 1 | Facebook
> 
> You don't have to log in to Facebook to see the photos. I will go again today, but only for a couple of hours. More photos coming up.



Really cool pictures and descriptions  Thanks man


----------



## Dabo Fett

so my s5427 has arrived, and it is fuggin beautiful. expect a NGD later today or tomorrrow!


----------



## Tereon

Dabo Fett said:


> so my s5427 has arrived, and it is fuggin beautiful. expect a NGD later today or tomorrrow!



Already? You lucky bastard


----------



## Dabo Fett

im an ibanez whore what can i say


----------



## CloudAC

Dabo Fett said:


> so my s5427 has arrived, and it is fuggin beautiful. expect a NGD later today or tomorrrow!



TODAY. NOW. PLEASE


----------



## zimbloth

Congrats on the S5427. We're getting our first one this week, really excited!


----------



## jwade

I take back every single bit of positivity I've expressed towards Ibanez. Not even ONE thing I wanted is available in Canada. What the fuck is wrong with Ibanez? We're literally 5 feet away, and you cunts decide 'no, Canada doesn't need even 1/3rd of what we make available to the Americans'.

Fuck you, Ibanez. Seriously.


----------



## tedtan

^ I get what you're saying, man, but blame the Canadian importer, not Ibanez directly.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yes, fuck Efkay.


----------



## Sepultorture

totally feel that mate, i really do

but we are getting the RGD2127FX so i'm happy


----------



## BigPhi84

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yes, fuck Efkay.




My dyslexic ass keeps thinking that Efkay is pig latin for fake.


----------



## tedtan

I think Efkay was a spelling-challenged person's attempt at making an acronymn for "Fuck Canada".


----------



## AxeHappy

It would certainly explain a lot. 

When the Canada dollar first hit parity with the US a while ago Efkay lowered prices around 5%. When the dollar dropped down to about 80 cents on the dollar they raised prices 25%. 

Now that it is back at 1-1 there has been no price decrease. That's some solid bullshit right there.


----------



## JP Universe

rockstarazuri said:


> The Tosin sig looks better and better every time I see it.



This x1000. I hated the thing when I seen it

Why the fu%$ do I want one so badly now.....


----------



## CloudAC

I loved it when I first saw it, still do. Classy as fuck.


----------



## zimbloth

Our guitar tech played the Tosin at NAMM yesterday and was geeking out about it to me last night. I really dig it, other than the inlays. They're not coming out until probably April though so it'll be a while before anyone really gets to spend quality time with one.


----------



## Dayn

That settles it. Anything leftover from my textbook fund will be blown on importing that 7-string semihollow.


----------



## jimwratt

TBH, the most interesting thing they put out is actually the 30 fret RG. A lot of people have been complaining about the lack of compound radii in the Ibanez 8 strings and how hey can't tune up to A4. To me it seems the next best solution would be to offer an extended fretboard rather than adding more strings. An 8 string 30 fret guitar would take that whole A string thing out of the equation most of the time.


----------



## Whammy

jimwratt said:


> TBH, the most interesting thing they put out is actually the 30 fret RG.



They actually released the 30 fret guitar in 2011.
RG2011SC - Ibanez Wiki


----------



## jimwratt

Whammy said:


> They actually released the 30 fret guitar in 2011.
> RG2011SC - Ibanez Wiki



Cool. Still a pretty interesting idea. Now we just need Tosin Abasi to play one and it's get popular.


----------



## simonXsludge

LordHar said:


> Really cool pictures and descriptions  Thanks man


Thanks for the feedback and you're welcome! Just updated it, tune in for an Ibanez BTB 7-string Premium bass, played by Mr. Weasley!

NAMM | Facebook

No need to log in to Facebook or anything.


----------



## timbucktu123

ignoring the fact that its ben bruces signature i actually really like it and for the price its pretty cool 

oh and i loved the tosin sig at first and now im lusting for one


----------



## Mr GriND

Ibanez RG8-WH - Cyberstore Thomann Français THE WHITE RG8 come in germany too !


----------



## AxeHappy

jimwratt said:


> TBH, the most interesting thing they put out is actually the 30 fret RG. A lot of people have been complaining about the lack of compound radii in the Ibanez 8 strings and how hey can't tune up to A4. To me it seems the next best solution would be to offer an extended fretboard rather than adding more strings. An 8 string 30 fret guitar would take that whole A string thing out of the equation most of the time.




No, extra frets is not at all the same thing as an extra string. Not even remotely the same thing. 

You can't do extended awesome chords, or alternate fingerings. Extra frets is really just awesome for higher harmonies and tapping and whatnot. 

Which is awesome, don't get me wrong, I've been really excited about the extra frets Ibanez has been doing, but in no way is it remotely the same as having an extra string.


----------



## ZEBOV

shitsøn;3382509 said:


> Thanks for the feedback and you're welcome! Just updated it, tune in for an Ibanez BTB 7-string Premium bass, played by Mr. Weasley!
> 
> NAMM | Facebook
> 
> No need to log in to Facebook or anything.



Veasely


----------



## jonajon91

AxeHappy said:


> No, extra frets is not at all the same thing as an extra string. Not even remotely the same thing.
> 
> You can't do extended awesome chords, or alternate fingerings. Extra frets is really just awesome for higher harmonies and tapping and whatnot.
> 
> Which is awesome, don't get me wrong, I've been really excited about the extra frets Ibanez has been doing, but in no way is it remotely the same as having an extra string.



I have said it before, and I will say it again. Tosin should get a 9 string 30 fret guitar with a high A4 string. people are starting to catch up.


----------



## rolandomusic

since the day i have picked up a guitar, i have been in love with the Ibanez iceman ICT400. well i have never been able to get my hands on one. i cant say that i particularly care for the iceman with the traditional Ibanez headstock. when i laid my eyes on the Ibanez Iceman IC507... lets just say i had to change my pants hahahaha. does anyone know the specs of this guitar yet? is it neck through? is it baritone? Either way this guitar just got the thought of the agile septor pro 727 with emg 707s completely out of my mind. the guitar i have been waitingmy whole life is finally here!


----------



## ILuvPillows

I don't want to kill your buzz, but I would give you the advice that in regards to Iceman, always try before you buy. I love the Iceman shape but in the end had to sell my IC400 for the practical reasons. The lower horn can get in the way on high register stretches and the upper 'horn' does have a tendency to dig in to the ribs a little bit.
I know that this isn't related to your questions, but I see a lot of Iceman love on this site (justified) without anyone every bringing up the slight issues.


...that being said, I also love the look of the new IC507. Pure speculation based on past specs but;
Mahogany Body
Maple Neck
Neck Thru
Standard scale length


----------



## rolandomusic

i have played an iceman six string on multiple occasions, and do find it comfortable to me. i dont know how much that will change on the seven string version, but im assuming it wont be much different in feel body wise.


----------



## dean_fry

really nice releases this year!!


----------



## Rev2010

Google it and search for images. The first one that comes up has some specs. I'm on my phone so can't post the link at the moment. 


Rev.


----------



## Draceius

Timeline Photos | Facebook
Just posted on Ola's facebook, damn does the green dot look sexy in person


----------



## Rex

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8127332.114608.517988618222729&type=1&theater


----------



## Swyse

Rex said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8127332.114608.517988618222729&type=1&theater


----------



## Baelzebeard

I also required new pants when I found out. It's making me reconsider my plans for a carvin. 

Damn you GAS


----------



## mattmg

I would like to see a Francesco Artusato sig model. 

7 string w/ 30 frets? 

F*CKING AMAZING!!!!


----------



## troyguitar

jonajon91 said:


> I have said it before, and I will say it again. Tosin should get a 9 string 30 fret guitar with a high A4 string. people are starting to catch up.



pfft, I have a 9-string 30 fret and a 9-string 36-fret already. He'll need to do better than that


----------



## BigPhi84

troyguitar said:


> pfft, I have a 9-string 30 fret and a 9-string 36-fret already. He'll need to do better than that



Homemade dick-shaped guitar? Wangcaster or something?


----------



## troyguitar

in-progress shot of 2nd prototype


----------



## jonajon91

troyguitar said:


> in-progress shot of 2nd prototype



Why not fan the frets?


----------



## BigPhi84

troyguitar said:


> in-progress shot of 2nd prototype




DUDE! I thought I was the only one that brought my guitar in the bathroom with me!!!  Gotta do something on the toilet, I guess. 


Nice body shape. The guitar, I mean.


----------



## stevexc

I used to have an iceman bass back in the day... part of me regrets selling it, and really wants me to get the 7-string to atone for it.

Such a sweet looking guitar, but damn is it awkward to play - I know the bass was crazy neck-heavy, and that horn gets in the way. I'd buy it just to hang on my wall...


----------



## skeels

I really like the 4x3 headstock!


----------



## JoeyBTL

Pickups sound nice and tight


----------



## 7stringDemon

That tone is one if the weakest, sharpest, most overall annoying expensive tones I've ever heard.


----------



## 7stringDemon

I'm definitely getting an IC507. If I hate it, I'll send it back and take the burn on shipping. But I will NEVER see one in any guitar shop near me. So I have to risk it. 

As for the horn, I'm just going to dremel it out at the bottom for better access. Not a huge deal for me. I have plenty of black leather dye to cover it up smoothly.


----------



## jwade

I doubt very much that the guitar was to blame. Whether it was the microphone on that camera, or that amp, that didn't sound good. The sounds Tosin had in that Dimarzio video were much nicer. I'd like to hear some direct/studio recordings featuring the guitar.


----------



## Allealex

Those pickup rings... They ruined the guitar


----------



## TheOrangeChannel

jwade said:


> I doubt very much that the guitar was to blame. Whether it was the microphone on that camera, or that amp, that didn't sound good. The sounds Tosin had in that Dimarzio video were much nicer. I'd like to hear some direct/studio recordings featuring the guitar.



Agreed. You can't possibly formulate an opinion on a camera mic'd web clip...


----------



## Allealex

My wallet hates Ibanez so fucking much


----------



## ZEBOV

My wallet hates ME and is filing for divorce.


----------



## Exit Existence

I just checked out the iron label 7 string RG at my local guitar center. 
It didnt even get plugged in, i was not impressed at the quality at all. Had sharp fret ends some of which looked poorly dressed. Binding was the super cheap plasticy kind and was discolored in spots, and the neck had that cheap sandy feeling finish to it.

It's basically the same quality as their bottom of the line 7 string with the pickup upgrade. It probably sounds great but i didnt even want to plug it in really


----------



## Swyse

Exit Existence said:


> I just checked out the iron label 7 string RG at my local guitar center.
> It didnt even get plugged in, i was not impressed at the quality at all. Had sharp fret ends some of which looked poorly dressed. Binding was the super cheap plasticy kind and was discolored in spots, and the neck had that cheap sandy feeling finish to it.
> 
> It's basically the same quality as their bottom of the line 7 string with the pickup upgrade. It probably sounds great but i didnt even want to plug it in really



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Tereon

Exit Existence said:


> I just checked out the iron label 7 string RG at my local guitar center.
> It didnt even get plugged in, i was not impressed at the quality at all. Had sharp fret ends some of which looked poorly dressed. Binding was the super cheap plasticy kind and was discolored in spots, and the neck had that cheap sandy feeling finish to it.
> 
> It's basically the same quality as their bottom of the line 7 string with the pickup upgrade. It probably sounds great but i didnt even want to plug it in really



What did you guys exspect? The iron label series is simply ibanez approach to get more metal kids to buy their guitars, nothing more. Those guitars are on par with the quality of the standard series, most likely made in the same factorys in indonesia, and therefor nowhere near prestige or or even premium quality level.
The only differences to the standard series are the pickups, the metal-ish looks and, of course, the fancy name.


----------



## 7stringDemon

jwade said:


> I doubt very much that the guitar was to blame. Whether it was the microphone on that camera, or that amp, that didn't sound good. The sounds Tosin had in that Dimarzio video were much nicer. I'd like to hear some direct/studio recordings featuring the guitar.


 

I don't blame the guitar. I can't WAIT to try the Ionizers.



TheOrangeChannel said:


> Agreed. You can't possibly formulate an opinion on a camera mic'd web clip...


 
I'm pretty sure that I'd hate that tone no matter what. A camera mic doesn't change ANY tone enough to where it can go from sounding good to sounding like THAT. I'm willing to bet that the tone created in that video was thin and shrill with no balls in real life too.



m3l-mrq3z said:


> .


 
I shall do no such thing, good sir. This is a discussion board that thrives on different people's opinions. If someone can put out their opinion of how great they think tone is, then I can say how horrible I think it is .


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

7stringDemon said:


> I shall do no such thing, good sir. This is a discussion board that thrives on different people's opinions. If someone can put out their opinion of how great they think tone is, then I can say how horrible I think it is .



No need to take it personal  I just thought you were overreacting, that's all.


----------



## 7stringDemon

I didn't take it personal 

That's why I added the "" to the end of it. Shows that it was a lighthearted statement.


----------



## jl-austin

The majority of the tone comes from the amp, not the guitar. If you don't believe this, try to djent on a Fender twin!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

7stringDemon said:


> I didn't take it personal
> 
> That's why I added the "" to the end of it. Shows that it was a lighthearted statement.



Bravo


----------



## jonajon91

Just found these pictures on the DiMarzio website.
I can't figure out if this was a shoot for the guitar or tosin's wardrobe XD


















Also is that messy paintwork on the headstock of the ibanez on the third pic or is that the design?
seriously contemplating if that was a fashon shoot XD


----------



## DavidLopezJr

jl-austin said:


> The majority of the tone comes from the amp, not the guitar. If you don't believe this, try to djent on a Fender twin!


Personally not a huge fan of Tosin's tone at all but that's cause my taste is way different. I can see why some love it and why some hate it.


----------



## Swyse

jonajon91 said:


> Also is that messy paintwork on the headstock of the ibanez on the third pic or is that the design?
> seriously contemplating if that was a fashon shoot XD



Its the wenge strips in the 5 piece neck.


----------



## Don Vito

jonajon91 said:


>


im 12 and what is this


----------



## 7stringDemon

He's so chocolatey and smooth 

Move aside Asian chicks, this guy has my heart now.


----------



## vampiregenocide

jonajon91 said:


>



Marty, we've gone back to 1990!


----------



## LetsMosey

jonajon91 said:


> Just found these pictures on the DiMarzio website.
> I can't figure out if this was a shoot for the guitar or tosin's wardrobe XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I didn't already know who Tosin was, I would have sworn this is Vernon Reid of In Living Colour.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I was thinking that.


----------



## jl-austin

After seeing the pre-namm flyer, and thinking about it, then seeing the new Ibanez website, I think my favorite guitars are the new "cheap" guitars, like the RG7421 (in white), and the new RG450 in both colors (with maple).

The only thing is, the new RG7421 has a 3 piece maple neck (instead of the 5 piece on the older RG7321).

The iron label stuff looks like Guitar Center bait. I would rather buy an RG7421 and put my choice of pickups in it.

I have to replace the frets (due to being allergic to nickel), so the premium stuff seems like a waste of money to me (because the "premium" seems to be the fret job, which I would yank out anyways).


----------



## Mexi

looks like a fresh prince extra circa '94


----------



## LetsMosey

Mexi said:


> looks like a fresh prince extra circa '94


----------



## jwade

I've made my peace with the absolute lack of logic in Canada yet again not being offered the majority of the guitars. Clearly, they don't want my (and many other Canadians) money, and that's fine. 

Instead, I'm just going to have my own custom Iceman 7 made, with an ebony fingerboard.

Ibanez can go suck a dick. In fact, they can suck 7 of them.


----------



## Miek

Tosin's got good taste in shoes and guitars.


----------



## Xaios

Mexi said:


> looks like a fresh prince extra circa '94



To me it looks like old school Arsenio Hall.


----------



## zimbloth

jwade said:


> I've made my peace with the absolute lack of logic in Canada yet again not being offered the majority of the guitars. Clearly, they don't want my (and many other Canadians) money, and that's fine.
> 
> Instead, I'm just going to have my own custom Iceman 7 made, with an ebony fingerboard.
> 
> Ibanez can go suck a dick. In fact, they can suck 7 of them.



So get them from a US or European dealer if the Canadian distributor wont carry what you want? It's not really Ibanez' decision what Canada's distributors want to do.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

jwade said:


> I've made my peace with the absolute lack of logic in Canada yet again not being offered the majority of the guitars. Clearly, they don't want my (and many other Canadians) money, and that's fine.
> 
> Instead, I'm just going to have my own custom Iceman 7 made, with an ebony fingerboard.
> 
> Ibanez can go suck a dick. In fact, they can suck 7 of them.



Idk why the canadians are complaining, Guitar Center ships to canada.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Tosin Abasi: The djent prince (photoshop?)


----------



## AliceLG

To whom it may concern: thomann.de has listed most of the new 8-stringers, and most of them are already shipping. Included are the 2228M, RG8 in black AND white, S8 and the Iron Label 8. Don't know about the 6- and 7-stringers, but I guess most of them are also available.

I'm off to get into more debt, GAS controls me


----------



## jwade

zimbloth said:


> So get them from a US or European dealer if the Canadian distributor wont carry what you want? It's not really Ibanez' decision what Canada's distributors want to do.





Zeno said:


> Idk why the canadians are complaining, Guitar Center ships to canada.



There would be a pretty big added cost due to exchange rates and duties fees. I had previously planned to order one of the white 2228a's but the extra cost would've bumped it up almost $300 more.


----------



## Sunyata

jonajon91 said:


>



I thought this guitar was hideous when I first saw it. Saw it some more, and liked it more. This pic makes it look AMAZING!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Can we berate whoever said Tosin has impeccable fashion sense again?


----------



## Fiction

You're just jelly


----------



## skisgaar

Fiction said:


> You're just jelly



Yup. And he's jealous, because jelly can't wear clothes!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

He looks both homeless and trendy at the same time. How does he do it?


----------



## silentrage

Adam Of Angels said:


> Can we berate whoever said Tosin has impeccable fashion sense again?



IM-PEC-CABLE


----------



## 77zark77

jonajon91 said:


> Just found these pictures on the DiMarzio website.
> I can't figure out if this was a shoot for the guitar or tosin's wardrobe XD


 
This guy definitely loves large things


----------



## mindwalker

Just wanted to say that the European Ibanez Prestige lineup for 2013 is depressing! Couldn't they have come up with something else than black ?? What happened to the good old mahogany bodied / flamed maple top beauties of the past couple of years ? Is it only now Premium models with quilted maple veneer tops ?

Why can't I get the Ibanez RG2727FZ in Europe ?? gaaaaagh!!


----------



## troyguitar

Adam Of Angels said:


> Can we berate whoever said Tosin has impeccable fashion sense again?



Yeah, he needs more oversized black band t-shirts and camo cargo shorts.


----------



## narad

Sunyata said:


> I thought this guitar was hideous when I first saw it. Saw it some more, and liked it more. This pic makes it look AMAZING!



I did some crap photoshops of this with a trans-black guard and black pickups, and it got exceedingly awesome really fast! Sounds dumb to spend $4k on a guitar and then start the mods, but I'll certainly be tempted if I have a wad of cash next year!


----------



## jbard

mindwalker said:


> Just wanted to say that the European Ibanez Prestige lineup for 2013 is depressing! Couldn't they have come up with something else than black ?? What happened to the good old mahogany bodied / flamed maple top beauties of the past couple of years ? Is it only now Premium models with quilted maple veneer tops ?
> 
> Why can't I get the Ibanez RG2727FZ in Europe ?? gaaaaagh!!


 
I'd figure the 2727 would sell like crazy outside Japan. I like it so much it was a primary mission to snag one while there. The only thing i could think of is them not being able to make enough of them to supply them outside Japan.


----------



## KBurks

Zeno said:


> Idk why the canadians are complaining, Guitar Center ships to canada.



Last time I tried to do something like that - Ibanez was one of the brands that Guitar Center and Musician's Friend wouldn't ship to Canada. This was roughly a year or so ago - not sure if it's the same way now. But it used to be at least.


----------



## CloudAC

Good god I am buying that S8QM. Nobody touch it on Thomann, its *MINE.*


----------



## Stealthtastic

They should definately release a few RGD2127/0 in different colors..


----------



## Andromalia

Great, Thomann lists the iron label RG7 but not the S.....



> Good god I am buying that S8QM. Nobody touch it on Thomann, its *MINE.*


*

*Cli...ok ok but hurry up.


----------



## jl-austin

Ibanez has dropped the 6 string RGD models. The RGD line is now 7 string only. 

At least in the US.


----------



## Whammy

It there any clarification out there regarding Ibanez guitars and the jurisdiction to which they are limited too?

We've all seen the blame be put on the distributors or Ibanez directly.
Does anyone have any definitive information?

If it is solely the distributor would they not be able to revoke the decision if demand was enough for a guitar that wasn't supplied.
I've asked many European distributors if they could get guitars that are only in Japan or the US. All said they could not with no reason given, but a few put the blame on Ibanez themselves saying that they would like to import in to retain my custom, but Ibanez won't let them.

I'm not mentioning any companies for obvious reasons.

Even some distributors who willingly sell guitars internationally complain about Ibanez forbidding them to ship new instruments outside of their jurisdiction.

I am NOT on a witch hunt.
I just want to know the reasons.
Maybe if we know the specific reasons and enough of us voice our opinion they maybe something may change they could benefit us all.


----------



## Rook

Adam Of Angels said:


> Can we berate whoever said Tosin has impeccable fashion sense again?



I'm with you Adam, the dude looks like a 90's supermodel drag queen sometimes.

Just cos he wears hats and leather shoes and not big t shirts and camo shorts doesn't make his fashion sense 'impeccable'...

I love Tosin, I appreciate his originality, and I'm used to his bizarre fashion, I make no judgements to the man, whatever, but I personally think Javier Reyes dresses much better, like the English language (actual England English) it's as much about what you don't say.

Anyway.

Thomann showing the 7V7 at £2500, more conservative than I expected. The 2228 in its various forms seems to have popped up to £1500, but that's still not so bad. No TA yet, but you'll be pleased to know the M8M is back in stock at a lively £4450.

I don't want a TA, ever, but I do want a 2228 to modify the shit out of, so this is interesting.


----------



## LordHar

All I have heard is that some of the models that are not released in Europe right now will be released later on in the year although in small and limited numbers. That seems plausible because it happened in past years like that.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

troyguitar said:


> Yeah, he needs more oversized black band t-shirts and camo cargo shorts.



Oh, I'm sorry, excuse me for not recognizing the tastefulness in wearing a table cloth and a dress for a photo shoot. 

I guess we should embrace any fashion style outside of baggy metal shirts and cargo shorts, and anybody who does not is obviously close minded. 

In reality, Tosin usually dresses decently, but I had to point out that he failed on the day of the photo shoot with his signature model. 

Anyway, let's move along. Has anybody actually played this model yet?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

He looks like Nigerian prince that scammed 10,000 from me! He probably bought that guitar with my money...I want my guitar Tosin Scam-basi!


----------



## Ayo7e

At first a thread about nails, now talking about clothes and fashion... sso.org meets purseforum.


----------



## ItWillDo

I'm going to side with Rook here. I'm all for dressing classy, but there is absolutely no point in overdoing it. I hate this trend of people combining blazers with all kinds of gypsy-features. 

AJ Minette is still the best-dressed (and most handsome) guy in music.






N-no homo...


----------



## jonajon91

This comes to mind.





Don't attack me though. 95% of the time he just looks like a normal person or a well dressed black man


----------



## Bigfan

jonajon91 said:


> 95% of the time he just looks like a normal person or a well dressed black man


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Whammy said:


> It there any clarification out there regarding Ibanez guitars and the jurisdiction to which they are limited too?
> 
> We've all seen the blame be put on the distributors or Ibanez directly.
> Does anyone have any definitive information?
> 
> If it is solely the distributor would they not be able to revoke the decision if demand was enough for a guitar that wasn't supplied.
> I've asked many European distributors if they could get guitars that are only in Japan or the US. All said they could not with no reason given, but a few put the blame on Ibanez themselves saying that they would like to import in to retain my custom, but Ibanez won't let them.
> 
> I'm not mentioning any companies for obvious reasons.
> 
> Even some distributors who willingly sell guitars internationally complain about Ibanez forbidding them to ship new instruments outside of their jurisdiction.
> 
> I am NOT on a witch hunt.
> I just want to know the reasons.
> Maybe if we know the specific reasons and enough of us voice our opinion they maybe something may change they could benefit us all.


 
The blame falls pretty equally on Ibanez, Distributors, and Retailers, though they'll all shove blame on anyone but themselves if you start asking questions.  

Here's the gist of it:

Ibanez has the ability to make certain models exclusive to certain regions. It's thier product afterall. Now, contrary to popular belief they're not just deciding what not to bring out just to piss folks off. They base a lot of these decisions from feedback given to them from distributors, and the distributors are getting most of thier feedback from the retailers they supply. Once Ibanez puts together thier catalog the distributors can pick what models they want to stock, based on retailer feedback. It's then up to the retailers to actually stock them. 

For instance, say guitar A sold extremely poorly in an area. Now Ibanez is coming out with guitar B which is extremely similar to guitar A. The distributor will look at how poorly the sales were on A and decide to pass on B. Distributors bare the biggest loss, over time, when it comes to clearing out models that don't sell at reduced pricing, and keeping overstocks is a burden, thus they can be a little stingy. 

As for retailers, if they can't move the guitars and that makes it look like no one wants them the distributor will take that as a sign to not order similar stuff. 

Another subject to touch on is "model recycling". That's releasing the same guitars, just to different regions at different times. Why is this done? A few reason: a) it means you can test the waters in certain markets without flooding the world with a guitar that might not sell, b) it means you have to make less of a model and still release it, and c) it gives some distributors an incentive to have a "special" or "exclusive" model. 

When it comes to "breaking region" there are a lot of reasons why companies and other distributors don't want that to happen.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Keep it to guitars guys. You're welcome to start a male fashion thread over in OT.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Sorry, Maxwell.

So, has anyone yet played the Tosin sig? I'm very interested in the neck on that one


----------



## skisgaar

Well, we've talked about guitars for 100 pages....what now?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

skisgaar said:


> Well, we've talked about guitars for 100 pages....what now?




Well, there's this forum where we pretty much talk about guitars all day, and probably will do so until we die. Here's the link: The Seven String Guitar Authority - Sevenstring.org


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I got negged and called racist for that joke. Some people I swear. 
Is that black Ibby with the middle pickup new? I would rather have that than the signature model currently out.


----------



## Konfyouzd

MaxOfMetal said:


> Keep it to guitars guys. You're welcome to start a male fashion thread over in OT.


... or to STFU ab it altogether. 

My god, we can start a fucking argument about ANYTHING here...

Also curious about the neck on Tosin's sig...


----------



## Swyse

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I got negged and called racist for that joke. Some people I swear.
> Is that black Ibby with the middle pickup new? I would rather have that than the signature model currently out.








This one? Looks like a 2228 thats been modded.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Most likely. Look at the bridge and neck pickup routes. Looks like EMGs used to be in it.


----------



## jwade

Just looks like they threw the Ionizers in a RG2228a for him. Pretty clean look though...definitely a fan.


----------



## jl-austin

I think that is the lowest I have ever seen someone "wear" an 8-string. Most of the guys I see (I don't see a lot, granted), "wear" them on their chest. For me growing up in the 80's, "wearing" a guitar that high just ain't cool!

Believe it or not, that has been one thing that has kept me away from 8-strings.


----------



## Heroin

jl-austin said:


> I think that is the lowest I have ever seen someone "wear" an 8-string. Most of the guys I see (I don't see a lot, granted), "wear" them on their chest. For me growing up in the 80's, "wearing" a guitar that high just ain't cool!
> 
> Believe it or not, that has been one thing that has kept me away from 8-strings.



His guitar is strapped waaaay higher when he actually plays live. I think the strap is just lowered for the photo-shoot.


----------



## BigPhi84

Heroin said:


> His guitar is strapped waaaay higher when he actually plays live. I think the strap is just lowered for the photo-shoot.





Petrucci did the same thing for his Dimarzio photo shoot.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Then you watch Shuggah with their guitars down at their friggin' knees! Granted they don't work the neck like Abasi, but geez!


----------



## theronaldchase

Adam Of Angels said:


> Sorry, Maxwell.
> 
> So, has anyone yet played the Tosin sig? I'm very interested in the neck on that one



I played it while at NAMM. Like butter. 

If I had the $5500 to buy it, I would be throwing my wallet at those guys.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

theronaldchase said:


> If I had the $5500 to buy it, I would be throwing my wallet at those guys.



Whoever you're paying $5500 for it is ripping you off. 

It's going to retail for something like $3700 - $4000.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Swyse said:


> This one? Looks like a 2228 thats been modded.





If I bought an RG8, I would want it to end up looking like that.


----------



## theronaldchase

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whoever you're paying $5500 for it is ripping you off.
> 
> It's going to retail for something like $3700 - $4000.



True. But they had it listed at Ibanez at NAMM for $5500. I am interested to see what it does retail for though.


----------



## zimbloth

theronaldchase said:


> True. But they had it listed at Ibanez at NAMM for $5500. I am interested to see what it does retail for though.



No, thats just the list price which is arbitrary nonsense. The real price on the TAM100 is $3999.


----------



## jonajon91

Anyone got any info on these. EMG Launches Metal Works | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

New EMG's coming in 7 and 8 strings


----------



## chris9

Thomann have just listed the UV70 green dot its due in 28/2/13
not long now!!!


----------



## GXPO

jonajon91 said:


> Anyone got any info on these. EMG Launches Metal Works | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> New EMG's coming in 7 and 8 strings


 
I think you're in the wrong place dude. Ask in the pickup section and you'll probably get some decent responses


----------



## CoreyI35

jl-austin said:


> I have to replace the frets (due to being allergic to nickel), so the premium stuff seems like a waste of money to me (because the "premium" seems to be the fret job, which I would yank out anyways).



I have a nickel allergy too. How do you know which guitars have nickel in the frets? I've never noticed any reaction before from just playing (definitely in some watches and other jewelry items) so I never thought of that before. Maybe I've just been lucky that what I play has a low nickel content?? Now you've got me wondering about the new RG2627ZE ("Prestige") that I'm eyeing.


----------



## LetsMosey

CoreyI35 said:


> I have a nickel allergy too. How do you know which guitars have nickel in the frets? I've never noticed any reaction before from just playing (definitely in some watches and other jewelry items) so I never thought of that before. Maybe I've just been lucky that what I play has a low nickel content?? Now you've got me wondering about the new RG2627ZE ("Prestige") that I'm eyeing.



MOST guitars on the market have nickel frets. If a guitar has Stainless Steel frets, usually the manufacturer will use that a selling feature, and more than likely it will be documented very clearly on any spec sheet you look at. usually it's higher-end guitars that have SS frets. The cheapest boutique guitar I can think of that offers them is Carvin. I know you can also get them on Suhr's. You can always have pretty much any guitar refretted, but I would only have a TRUSTED guitar tech/luthier do such work, and make sure they have good experience working with stainless steel frets.


----------



## ItWillDo

So I've heard the new Gibraltar-8 bridge feels like shit. Is this true or are some people overreacting again?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I never saw the big deal with the gibralter bridge. I thought it was comfortable on the RG7321 and RGA7 that I played last year. I mean, I get that if you lower the action, the saddle would be lower than the side, but it didn't need to be any lower on either of the ones I played.


----------



## theronaldchase

zimbloth said:


> No, thats just the list price which is arbitrary nonsense. The real price on the TAM100 is $3999.



Could have sworn that's what I said. Sorry if I was unclear with my words. =\


----------



## simonXsludge

ItWillDo said:


> So I've heard the new Gibraltar-8 bridge feels like shit. Is this true or are some people overreacting again?


It has a lower profile than the Gibraltar 6- and 7-string bridges and the saddles aren't sharp on the edges or anything, so I found it comfy enough. More comfy than the bulkier version for sure. 

I tried it on the Iron Label RG 8-string. Really solid guitar, it played so easy.


----------



## BigPhi84

LetsMosey said:


> MOST guitars on the market have nickel frets. If a guitar has Stainless Steel frets, usually the manufacturer will use that a selling feature, and more than likely it will be documented very clearly on any spec sheet you look at. usually it's higher-end guitars that have SS frets. The cheapest boutique guitar I can think of that offers them is Carvin. I know you can also get them on Suhr's. You can always have pretty much any guitar refretted, but I would only have a TRUSTED guitar tech/luthier do such work, and make sure they have good experience working with stainless steel frets.




Stainless steel still contains nickel. 

There is "gold" fret wire that is nickel-free and certified as such, if your allergies are that bad.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ibanez RG2228A Prestige 8-String Guitar DiMarzio (Black) | The Axe Palace

Looks like if you're in the US, you can get an RG2228A now. 

And looks like the new UV Green dot is $1400.

Ibanez Universe UV70P Premium 7-String Steve Vai Green Dot Reissue | The Axe Palace


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

CoreyI35 said:


> I have a nickel allergy too. How do you know which guitars have nickel in the frets? I've never noticed any reaction before from just playing (definitely in some watches and other jewelry items) so I never thought of that before. Maybe I've just been lucky that what I play has a low nickel content?? Now you've got me wondering about the new RG2627ZE ("Prestige") that I'm eyeing.



Fellow allergy sufferer here. Im heavily reacting to nickel but never had problems with the frets, just strings. I know (im an engineer) that theres NO alloy thats not containing any nickel, but its a question of the possible solubility products. The nickel in frets seems to have much lower values, so it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## BigPhi84

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Fellow allergy sufferer here. Im heavily reacting to nickel but never had problems with the frets, just strings. I know (im an engineer) that theres NO alloy thats not containing any nickel, but its a question of the possible solubility products. The nickel in frets seems to have much lower values, so it shouldnt be a problem.




I have a nickel allergy as well, but I've never experienced any skin symptoms due to nickel frets or nickel-containing strings. :shrugs:


----------



## Lilarcor

The explanation is quite simple. Strings are usually plated with more or less pure nickel so you actually get in contact with it and some nickel will actually penetrate your upper skin layers and cause a reaction.
For frets usually nickel-silver is used which is an alloy that contains nickel to some degree. This means nickel is part of the cristalline formation of the alloy and thus quite hard to be seperated from it again.


----------



## blister7321

sorry to stay off topic but i heard Bjorn Gelotte from In Flames uses coated strings as he has an nickel allergy, can anyone back that up?


----------



## jl-austin

The nickel content in most "normal" frets is around 18% (the cheaper frets are probably higher, because nickel is cheap). I know that stainless steel has nickel in it, I am not sure of the content percentage though, it is much lower. 

There is a fret wire made by a company called Jescar, they make something called evo wire. It has no nickel content. Supposedly it is harder than a typical fret (not quite as hard as SS though). People who are allergic to nickel love the stuff. I have yet to try it.

I use stainless steel strings. I have been trying out coated strings, but until I get my frets changed out, the results will vary.

Sorry for derailing the thread, but this is more important than how that dude dresses, ya know?


----------



## BigPhi84

jl-austin said:


> Sorry for derailing the thread, but this is more important than how that dude dresses, ya know?




Dude, this forum should be called "TrainWrecker.com" from all the derailing that happens!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jl-austin said:


> I know that stainless steel has nickel in it, I am not sure of the content percentage though, it is much lower.



Not to derail further, but stainless steel typically have between 2% and 14% nickel depending on type. Usually, the more nickel the more corrosion resistance, so I wouldn't be surprised if normal stainless steel has in the 8%+ range. I'm not a metallurgist though.


----------



## silentrage

Why not titanium alloy frets?


----------



## zimbloth

I cant get over how sweet the back of the TAM100 Tosin model looks...


----------



## donray1527

zimbloth said:


> I cant get over how sweet the back of the TAM100 Tosin model looks...


No words.....


----------



## narad

zimbloth said:


> I cant get over how sweet the back of the TAM100 Tosin model looks...



And they say basswood isn't pretty. Pfft!


----------



## Sepultorture

narad said:


> And they say basswood isn't pretty. Pfft!



yep, just like any other wood, you get good and bad and everything inbetween looking slabs of wood no matter what it's species

i'm seen shitty looking mahogany, i've seen meh looking quilted maple, and now i just saw some pretty tasty looking basswood


----------



## zimbloth

Well guys it wasnt the basswood that caught my eye, it was that beautiful Wenge/Bubinga neck


----------



## Dropsonic

Any word on when the S5427 Prestige will be available in Europe?


----------



## zimbloth

Dropsonic said:


> Any word on when the S5427 Prestige will be available in Europe?



We just got our first today, so theyre definitely available. I'm sure the Euro distributor has access to them all the same.


----------



## Dropsonic

zimbloth said:


> We just got our first today, so theyre definitely available. I'm sure the Euro distributor has access to them all the same.



Sweet! What's the price over in the US, and what do you reckon it'll be in Europe?


----------



## Xaios

Kinda useless to ask an American dealer what the price will be in Europe, isn't it?


----------



## Dropsonic

Xaios said:


> Kinda useless to ask an American dealer what the price will be in Europe, isn't it?



Not that I expect him to know that, but it certainly isn't useless to ask...


----------



## zimbloth

Yeah I have no idea what the price in Europe is. All I know is its $1799 here.


----------



## Sepultorture

still wondering what the eventual ass rape the Canadian price will be for the RGD2127FX


----------



## BigPhi84

Sepultorture said:


> still wondering what the eventual ass rape the Canadian price will be for the RGD2127FX



Use maple syrup as lube!   LOL. Totally joking! I hope that your raping is not too bad and bloody.


----------



## zimbloth

Here is a "real life" pic of the RGD2127FX that I took today. The bridge feels awesome, nice low profile no sharp saddles like on the old Gibraltars. The neck feels real nice too.


----------



## infreaks

zimbloth said:


> I cant get over how sweet the back of the TAM100 Tosin model looks...



Super Yummy and Creammyy... I want it


----------



## Whammy

narad said:


> And they say basswood isn't pretty. Pfft!




It's so nice to see Ibanez use basswood and not paint over in solid color. For such a vibrant looking guitar as this to be able to pull of the natural basswood look is amazing.


----------



## loktide

Sepultorture said:


> yep, just like any other wood, you get good and bad and everything inbetween looking slabs of wood no matter what it's species
> 
> i'm seen shitty looking mahogany, i've seen meh looking quilted maple, and now i just saw some pretty tasty looking basswood





zimbloth said:


> Well guys it wasnt the basswood that caught my eye, it was that beautiful Wenge/Bubinga neck



isn't the body made of ash?


----------



## Jakke

Nope, basswood


----------



## CloudAC

zimbloth said:


> Here is a "real life" pic of the RGD2127FX that I took today. The bridge feels awesome, nice low profile no sharp saddles like on the old Gibraltars. The neck feels real nice too.
> 
> [RGD2127FX IMAGE]



How does it feel to play? I know you were less than happy with the RGD2127z, im curious if you still feel the same way with this guitar.


----------



## Tereon

zimbloth said:


> Here is a "real life" pic of the RGD2127FX that I took today. The bridge feels awesome, nice low profile no sharp saddles like on the old Gibraltars. The neck feels real nice too.



God, I´m so stoked for this thing I´m gonna die
My only worry is that it won´t be easy to get in europe within the next few months due to high demand


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

I must have this. 

I fucking NEED it.

BLEEEEEEAAAAAAAUUUUUGGGHHHHH!







EDIT: 777th post


----------



## Deadfall

BigPhi84 said:


> Use maple syrup as lube!   LOL. Totally joking! I hope that your raping is not too bad and bloody.


 ROFL


----------



## skisgaar

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANT.


----------



## Syriel

Nick is it just me or is that rosewood board so dark that it looks dyed? Or is it just the lighting? Whatever it is, in that pic it's so hot my EZ tremmed RGD is crying.


----------



## Chrisjd

zimbloth said:


> Here is a "real life" pic of the RGD2127FX that I took today. The bridge feels awesome, nice low profile no sharp saddles like on the old Gibraltars. The neck feels real nice too.



This is what i am wanting to buy. Are these available and ready to purchase now?


----------



## jbard

I usually don't like rosewood, but when it's that dark... hhhnnnnggghhhhh


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

The rosewood on my green dot is very very dark as well


----------



## Sepultorture

Chrisjd said:


> This is what i am wanting to buy. Are these available and ready to purchase now?



that is an actual pic of one at Nick's store for sale right now


----------



## CloudAC

The rosewood on my RGD2127z was one of the highest-quality pieces of the wood I have seen.


----------



## zimbloth

CloudAC said:


> The rosewood on my RGD2127z was one of the highest-quality pieces of the wood I have seen.



Frankly the rosewood on every MIJ Ibanez I come across these days is like that. When people see the rosewood on my APEX100 or J-Custom they think its ebony sometimes. Rich Harris told me they just have been sourcing different rosewood as of late. 

Here's another "real life" photo, this time of the S5427 Prestige. Super dark rosewood here as well:


----------



## MetalBuddah

I can't get over how good that prestige S 7 string looks


----------



## jbard

zimbloth said:


> Frankly the rosewood on every MIJ Ibanez I come across these days is like that. When people see the rosewood on my APEX100 or J-Custom they think its ebony sometimes. Rich Harris told me they just have been sourcing different rosewood as of late.



I'm really glad to hear it is not a coincidence. My 2727 is dark as ebony and I hope they keep up this amazing supply.

Here is my 2727 next to an ebony LPC... It's hard to tell a shade difference in person. The only real difference is the texture as rosewood is more porous.


----------



## zimbloth

Here's a pic of my J-Custom:


----------



## simonXsludge

The fretboard on my 2228A looks just as dark. I conditioned it right out of the box and it definitely enhances that almost ebony-look.


----------



## donray1527

I can't get over how great those vine of life inlays are. Gassing so hard


----------



## Axayacatl

what's the true color of the Iron Label 7-string RG (RGIR27E)?

On the Ibanez website and in pictures here it looks light grey but on the sweetwater website it looks black.


----------



## stevexc

I'm pretty sure it's black, that's what it's labeled as and it looks black on my monitors.


I'm so jealous of you Americans... so many new Ibbies that aren't available here in Canada I want... S5427, RGIR27E, IC507, the new RG7420, although I can still find that used... and I haven't really been able to find anywhere apart from eBay that sells them to Canada.


----------



## Axayacatl

thanks, i have only seen it labelled as Edge-Zero II-7 bridge 
Where did you see it listed as black?


----------



## stevexc

Wait, are you talking about the guitar or the hardware? Ibanez says Cosmo Black for that under the specs (last entry), and I'd assume they count the bridge in that and not mismatch the color. It's got the body color listed above the specs, at least on the USA site.

But yeah, it looks WAY darker on the Sweetwater website.


----------



## Axayacatl

hey yeah you're right, it does say cosmo black
but it looks light grey..


----------



## Sepultorture

Axayacatl said:


> hey yeah you're right, it does say cosmo black
> but it looks light grey..



IT'S THEIR SIGNATURE NAME FOR THEIR DARK METALLIC GREY FINISH

damn caps, sorry bout that


----------



## donray1527

Ibanez makes black guitars?! (Gasp)


----------



## tedtan

Axayacatl said:


> hey yeah you're right, it does say cosmo black
> but it looks light grey..


 


Sepultorture said:


> IT'S THEIR SIGNATURE NAME FOR THEIR DARK METALLIC GREY FINISH
> 
> damn caps, sorry bout that


 
Cosmo black is kind of halfway between regular chrome and black chrome.


----------



## matisq

Can someone please tell me why Ibanez didn't include this finish in 7 stings for 2013?
I would buy it in a second!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

We need more red 7 strings.


----------



## Xaios

matisq said:


> Can someone please tell me why Ibanez didn't include this finish in 7 stings for 2013?
> I would buy it in a second!



Yup, throw on a 7th string and a trem and I'd pretty much have to. I usually don't like fauxbalone binding like that, but they've made it look pretty classy there.


----------



## Dabo Fett

MetalBuddah said:


> I can't get over how good that prestige S 7 string looks



and it plays even better than it looks


----------



## Axayacatl

tedtan said:


> Cosmo black is kind of halfway between regular chrome and black chrome.



Damn! Wished it had the black hardware like the rg7420... guess I can swap at some point.. same term


----------



## Valnob

matisq said:


> Can someone please tell me why Ibanez didn't include this finish in 7 stings for 2013?
> I would buy it in a second!



 OMFG This.

I need it ! It looks a lot like all the customs we see around (Blackmachine & co)
Put a pair of BKP in it and it's a killer !


----------



## zimbloth

Axayacatl said:


> what's the true color of the Iron Label 7-string RG (RGIR27E)?
> 
> On the Ibanez website and in pictures here it looks light grey but on the sweetwater website it looks black.



The Iron Label RG7s we got in are all pure black. The Iron Label S7 we got is a cool metallic blackened pewter finish, looks great in person. Will post pics shortly if people wanna see.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

zimbloth said:


> The Iron Label RG7s we got in are all pure black. The Iron Label S7 we got is a cool metallic blackened pewter finish, looks great in person. Will post pics shortly if people wanna see.



Please do because I've been eyeing that guitar pretty hard.


----------



## zimbloth

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Please do because I've been eyeing that guitar pretty hard.



I snapped a cell phone pic of it earlier and uploaded it here, its pic #2 obviously: Ibanez SIR27FD-IPT Iron Label 7-String electric guitar w/ DiMarzio pickups | The Axe Palace

*mod edit: don't link directly to pages selling products... if you want to link directly to images you snapped that's fine*


----------



## MarsupialRebellion

Yeah the 7 string Iron Label is straight up black, with white running around the inside edge. It's very sexy, I just got mine in yesterday. Of course it came not set up, with major fret buzz that I gotta take care of, but even still it sounds great so far.


----------



## loktide

CloudAC said:


> The rosewood on my RGD2127z was one of the highest-quality pieces of the wood I have seen.



If by 'high quality' you mean dark, then yes. I'm pretty sure inanely simply stains the fretboard black since rosewood simply isn't that dark by itself in nature.
I'm not saying it's a bad thing. Actually, many manufacturers dye their rosewood fretboards black/darker. It simply looks so much better than brown on most guitars.

The highest quality fretboard I've seen on an ibanez is the one on my rg3120, though.


----------



## AimlessArrow

If only the S5427 had a fixed bridge...Never been a huge Ibanez fan but the newer models are really starting to grow on me. I have an ESP NT-7 on the way, but i'm already debating selling it to try one of these out...


----------



## Syriel

Damn you people with dark / dyed rosewood boards. The only thing that really bugs me with my RGD2127z is that not so dark fretboard. It's pretty dark yes, but there are brownish streaks that actually bother me. And no, it's not beautiful figuring.

I need to take time to find a good stain here in Japan. They don't sell those fiebing's leather dye stuff here.


----------



## rockstarazuri

I use this :






Granted, it doesn't make your fretboard black, but it does darken and bring out the rosewood grain very well. Rosewood can be very pretty even when it's not dark


----------



## NeglectedField

Valnob said:


> OMFG This.
> 
> I need it ! It looks a lot like all the customs we see around (Blackmachine & co)
> Put a pair of BKP in it and it's a killer !



Fuckin' amen. I'd BKP the fuck out of it


----------



## Axayacatl

zimbloth said:


> The Iron Label RG7s we got in are all pure black. The Iron Label S7 we got is a cool metallic blackened pewter finish, looks great in person. Will post pics shortly if people wanna see.



by any chance are you going to post real pictures of the RGIR27E on your website?


----------



## zimbloth

Axayacatl said:


> by any chance are you going to post real pictures of the RGIR27E on your website?



I suppose I could, but having inspected the shipment it looks identical to the pics. If you want actual pics of it email me or pm and ill get it to you Monday.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Hey guys I contacted Ibanez about the BTB7 and here is the response:


----------



## jonajon91

DavidLopezJr said:


> Hey guys I contacted Ibanez about the BTB7 and here is the response:



That's a damn good price for a 7 string


----------



## MikeSap

anyone know when the new rg7420/rg7421 are set to release?


----------



## MistaSnowman

MikeyENGL said:


> anyone know when the new rg7420/rg7421 are set to release?


 
According to this link...18 February.

Ibanez RG7420 7 String Electric Guitar at AMS


----------



## MikeSap

MistaSnowman said:


> According to this link...18 February.
> 
> Ibanez RG7420 7 String Electric Guitar at AMS



Thanks for the info!


----------



## jonajon91

Don't know if anyone here has seen this picture, but it shows the S8 in a whole new light for me!


----------



## austinisahero

HaloHat said:


> Nobody probably would want one except me... RGD2127Z with that old swirly Ebony top like that one S ? model had, ebony board no inlays and 5 piece Wenge/Bubinga neck and whatever Ibanez's best vibrato is [i don't know?]
> 
> dream on i know lol...



That literally sounds like guitar heaven to me, bro... Dimarzio D-Activators with a ZR bridge :3


----------



## Jakke

Yes... This will do just fine...


----------



## Dayviewer

I tried the S8QM today, I have zero experience with 8 strings and barely any with 7's (apart from trying a few out)
And I was very impressed, build quality seemed nice and I was able to find my way on the thing very quickly.
The low strings were a little floppy but could easily be fixed by getting some thicker ones on there.
The pickups were also decent I guess, the amp I played on wasn't that good either and didn't have much time to play around with it.
Overall it seemed very nice to me though I might just buy it making the jump from 6 to 8 strings.

If any of you are also thinking about buying it really get your hands on one to try it out first though, I've been playing for 5 years now but still don't know THAT much about all the technical side of things, and my highest end gear is a PRS SE  so my judgement clearly doesn't count as much as some of you gurus


----------



## jonajon91

Friend of mine getting his S8QM some point over the next week and a half. Ill report back.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Not sure if anybody noticed or has mentioned yet, but the 'FE' that is at the end of the Iron Lable guitars is also the periodic table symbol for iron.
Just thought that was pretty cool. =)


----------



## Opion

jonajon91 said:


> Don't know if anyone here has seen this picture, but it shows the S8 in a whole new light for me!



Goodness christ...

It's either this, or the JP70... 2013 is the year of the 8 string it seems, but the forearm cut of the Petrucci models is just soooo good. Decisions...


----------



## jonajon91

Opion said:


> Goodness christ...
> 
> It's either this, or the JP70... 2013 is the year of the 8 string it seems, but the forearm cut of the Petrucci models is just soooo good. Decisions...



I loved this when I posted it, but the more I think about it the more I think it is photoshopped. I was looking at the bridge, but I think the volume dials kind of confirm my suspicion.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ its definitely just a mockup, ibanez does it for all the new models just to give people an idea of what they'll look like


----------



## Dayviewer

^ It did look very close to that when I saw that last week though, no joke, it was stunning


----------



## jonajon91

Dayviewer said:


> ^ It did look very close to that when I saw that last week though, no joke, it was stunning



Thats good to know  *notsarcasm*


----------



## goldsteinat0r

I've REALLY been eyeing one of the 7421 re-issues. Anyone buy one yet? I mean, dat price. Its cheaper than a 7321 and is missing only the stuff I didn't like about the 7321.


----------



## Stemp Fester

Oz prices for this years stuff not looking as horrendous as they could have been...
7 and 8 String Ibanez Electric Guitars


----------



## berzerkergang

Looking through and saw the Tosin sig guitar... 

Looks - check
Specs - check
Reviews - check
Price -


----------



## isispelican

Any news about the Iceman 8 string that is coming out later this year?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

isispelican said:


> Any news about the Iceman 8 string that is coming out later this year?



Your April Fools jokes will not get to me.


----------



## Dehumanized

I've killed myself debating over which 7-string to get, it stood between:

* RGD2127Z - Tried it, didn't like it
* 827QMZRDT - Looks fine as hell but had some tacky reviews

and now.. Ibanez S5427.. I'm totally getting it.. and I will post my first NGD and I can die happy..


----------



## zimbloth

Dehumanized said:


> I've killed myself debating over which 7-string to get, it stood between:
> 
> * RGD2127Z - Tried it, didn't like it
> * 827QMZRDT - Looks fine as hell but had some tacky reviews
> 
> and now.. Ibanez S5427.. I'm totally getting it.. and I will post my first NGD and I can die happy..



You're making the right choice. As nice as the RGD2127Z is, the S5427 Prestige IMO is a better sounding and playing guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Anthony said:


> Wait, so is the new 7421 just a 7321 in disguise, or am I missing something?



The 13' RG7421 is just an RG7321 without binding (in a different color as well) and for $50 cheaper. 

Honestly, I don't think folks care enough about the binding to keep both models in circulation. I would have just discontinued the RG7321. 

But hey, the more options the merrier right?


----------



## L1ght

Which is honestly a shame. They should have stuck it in the premium range and at least kept some of the honor behind the older MIJ models. Now it's just a rebadged 7321 with probably the same build quality.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

L1ght said:


> Which is honestly a shame. They should have stuck it in the premium range and at least kept some of the honor behind the older MIJ models. Now it's just a rebadged 7321 with probably the same build quality.


 
Not sure if I'd call that a "shame", Ibanez has reused names a LOT in the past, remember the S7420s? JEM7? RG470? The list goes on. 

It's just a cheaper RG7321 without the binding and with the older style bridge. 

If they had just called it the RG7321, removed the binding, and went back to the original bridges would it not have been a shame? 

The only folks who are going to confuse these with the old MIJ ones are the same folks who can't tell a MIM Strat from an MIA Strat.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

BTB7?!?!?!?!?!?
7 string with a BTB body?!?!?!?!?!?
PLEASE let there be a pic?!?!?!

someone?


----------



## L1ght

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not sure if I'd call that a "shame", Ibanez has reused names a LOT in the past, remember the S7420s? JEM7? RG470? The list goes on.
> 
> It's just a cheaper RG7321 without the binding and with the older style bridge.
> 
> If they had just called it the RG7321, removed the binding, and went back to the original bridges would it not have been a shame?
> 
> The only folks who are going to confuse these with the old MIJ ones are the same folks who can't tell a MIM Strat from an MIA Strat.



I wouldn't use the Jem in this context. You would be comparing a high quality instrument to another high quality instrument. We are talking about a 7321 and 7421 here lol. But yeah, I guess you are right. I have certainly come across my fair share of MIJ 74xx and 76xx that were just utter shit. 

I guess my main point is that I consider it a shame specifically because they didn't include the 7421's in the premium range, but instead just plopped them in the 7321 category. I think it may have been a smarter business move if they just upped the price by a couple hundred, upped the build quality and slapped the premium name on it. They instead just made a cheaper 7321? Doesn't Ibanez already have enough cheapo 6's, 7's, and now 8's? 

In all honesty, I just want to see more hardtail 7's and 8's in the premium range. The premium range I feel is like the poor mans holy grail lol. The guitars are of above average build quality, and the price points are generally affordable. I say generally because those first premium RG7s were about a hundred dollars less than some of the Prestiges lol.

Also extended scale RG7's that don't have gibraltars. COME ON IBANEZ. I mean seriously, they have the RG8's now, even hollowbody 7's, and the RG7's with the tight-end R's, but they won't put out even a single 27" scale 7?

Rants aside, I still give props to Ibanez this year because in all honesty they released a shitton of guitars you guys have been bitching about for years now, that I never thought they would.  a'la Tight-End R. When people first saw the tight-ends they craved a 7 version.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

METAL_WIZARD said:


> BTB7?!?!?!?!?!?
> 7 string with a BTB body?!?!?!?!?!?
> PLEASE let there be a pic?!?!?!
> 
> someone?



dammit..... bass.........
and i will continue my dream of a 7string with a BTB body. sigh....


----------



## tedtan

L1ght said:


> I wouldn't use the Jem in this context. You would be comparing a high quality instrument to another high quality instrument.


 
The Jem 555 is up to the standards of the Fugijen models?


----------



## L1ght

Max was talking about the Jem7. What were you reading pal?


----------



## tedtan

Yeah, but you didn't specify the 7 in your response, so I ran with it.


----------



## L1ght

Well the conversation was really between me and Max so I wasn't exactly typing things out for people other than those who already had an understanding of what we were discussing in the first place.

I'll be sure to have my replies cover Ibanez guitars or every single Jem model ever produced on a global context, lest someone beseech thee to explain the entire conversation repeatedly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The JEM7 moniker has been attached to various models from $1800 basic JEMs to $7777.77 ones. I wouldn't classify those as the same.  

Ibanez already has a Premium fixed bridge 7-string, and recently released two fixed bridge, non-entry level 7s in the new Iron Label range.


----------



## tedtan

L1ght said:


> Well the conversation was really between me and Max so I wasn't exactly typing things out for people other than those who already had an understanding of what we were discussing in the first place.
> 
> I'll be sure to have my replies cover Ibanez guitars or every single Jem model ever produced on a global context, lest someone beseech thee to explain the entire conversation repeatedly.


 
Oh I understood the conversation fully, L1ght. My comment wasn't even taking part in it - it was just joking around. That's what the smiley was for (I can't believe I have to explain that).

Lighten up and learn to take a joke man - your life will be a lot easier and a lot more pleasant. If you remain this uptight you'll end up having a heart attack or stroke at a young age, and you don't want that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Yeah, Light, take it down a notch or two, please.


----------



## L1ght

DAMMIT MAX.

Yeah but you would still consider the "lower-end" JEM7 to be of very high quality even if it wasn't the 7 grand model wouldn't you? 

Wouldn't you take in to consideration the general hit or miss quality when it comes to the lowest-end Ibbys? I don't have as much experience as you obviously, but would you say there would be a pretty big difference in quality control and overall build quality between the expensive JEM7 and the SUPER expensive JEM7? I would assume there really wouldn't be since even the cheapest JEM7 is still big bucks, and when consumers pay that kind of money for a guitar they expect it to be flawless or as close to it as possible. I always had the notion that beyond a certain price, the build quality of production guitars hit a cap and then anything past it that makes the guitars price rise exponentially would be the wood choices and specific hardware used. 

By all means correct me if I'm wrong(which you would regardless ), I'm just speaking from what I have personally seen or experienced.


Also, I know they produced more fixed 7's, but they still all have those gibraltars which I find to be the bane of Ibanez lineups, aside from the 927QMF and the RG8, which like I said in my previous post, I find to be quite a giant step in the right direction.

In my dreams, I see a simple RG927F in black, rosewood/maple fretboard with offset dots, Tight-End R or regular, 27" scale. 

A guy can dream though right?


----------



## L1ght

lol guys I wasn't even serious... didn't you notice the 15th century vocabulary there?


----------



## BigPhi84

tedtan said:


> *L1ghten *up and learn to take a joke man



Fixed!


----------



## L1ght

Oh god lol.


----------



## BigPhi84

L1ght said:


> I don't have as much experience as you obviously, but would you say there would be a pretty big difference in quality control and overall build quality between the expensive JEM7 and the SUPER expensive JEM7? I would assume there really wouldn't be since even the cheapest JEM7 is still big bucks, and when consumers pay that kind of money for a guitar they expect it to be flawless or as close to it as possible. I always had the notion that beyond a certain price, the build quality of production guitars hit a cap and then anything past it that makes the guitars price rise exponentially would be the wood choices and specific hardware used.




From what I understand, the reason for the huge price difference is that one is a mass-produced Fujigen Gakki guitar and the other is a limited-edition 3rd party "Nick Sugimoto of Sugi Guitars"-masterbuilt reliced guitar. (Er, I guess that Fujigen is technically a 3rd party as well, but work with me.) I've never played a Sugi-built Ibanez, so I cannot say whether or not you are correct in your assumption.





L1ght said:


> In my dreams, I see a simple RG927F in black, rosewood/maple fretboard with offset dots, Tight-End R or regular, 27" scale.
> 
> A guy can dream though right?




Ah, the ever elusive RG9277MFX-BK (if I got my Ibanez nomenclature correct! )


----------



## L1ght

BigPhi84 said:


> From what I understand, the reason for the huge price difference is that one is a mass-produced Fujigen Gakki guitar and the other is a limited-edition 3rd party "Nick Sugimoto of Sugi Guitars"-masterbuilt reliced guitar. (Er, I guess that Fujigen is technically a 3rd party as well, but work with me.) I've never played a Sugi-built Ibanez, so I cannot say whether or not you are correct in your assumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the ever elusive RG9277MFX-BK (if I got my Ibanez nomenclature correct! )



Fook yes! Right there!

LOOK IBANEZ, HE EVEN SAVED YOU THE TIME OF HAVING TO COME UP WITH A CATCHY NAME! READ THIS FUCKING POST AND IMMEDIATELY START COPULATING THE WOODS.


----------



## Xaios

What we really need is an Ibanez RG1337OMGWTFBBQ.


----------



## Sepultorture

COPULATING THE WOOD

god that sounds so wrong LOL


----------



## Xaios

...but it feels so right.

Also, I'm a freaking genius.

RG1337OMGWTFBBQ = RG1337 Oiled Mahogany Galaxy White Trans Finish Black Burst Quilt.

Booya.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Pwn'ed


----------



## Clydefrog

Getting close to purchasing another 7 string. My needs are a fixed bridge, non-black, preferably 27 inch scale. I'd love for Ibanez to produce something like that, but I guess I'm waiting on the 27 CT from Carvin.


----------



## Xaios

Clydefrog said:


> Getting close to purchasing another 7 string. My needs are a fixed bridge, non-black, preferably 27 inch scale. I'd love for Ibanez to produce something like that, but I guess I'm waiting on the 27 CT from Carvin.



That's basically the RG7421XL. True, they don't make them anymore, but that's pretty much what it is spot on.


----------



## Clydefrog

Xaios said:


> That's basically the RG7421XL. True, they don't make them anymore, but that's pretty much what it is spot on.



I'd love one of those, and I'd even consider waiving my fixed bridge requirement for a reissue 1077XL/2077XL in royal blue.


----------



## BigPhi84

Clydefrog said:


> I'd love one of those, and I'd even consider waiving my fixed bridge requirement for a reissue 1077XL/2077XL in royal blue.




Disclaimer: This is just my opinion, but as the owner of both an RG7421XL and a RG1077XL, I gotta say that I think the 27" scale deal is over-rated. Sure, the bottom strings are a little tighter, cleaner, and piano-like in comparison, but the top strings are also tighter, and as someone that likes the "Skinny-Top Heavy-Bottom" feel, it's a bit disconcerting to have a .009 string feel like a .010 string. Rag on me all you want, that's just the way I feel. Now, a 26.5"-24" fanned-fret guitar would probably be perfection to me.


----------



## BigPhi84

Xaios said:


> RG1337OMGWTFBBQ




LOL, I thought about Barbequing, aka:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ Surprised you didn't put the FTLOG Universe pic.
Speaking of which; anyone tried replicating that with the premium UV yet?


----------



## BigPhi84

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ Surprised you didn't put the FTLOG Universe pic.
> Speaking of which; anyone tried replicating that with the premium UV yet?




Damn, you are correct, good sir!


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Xaios said:


> What we really need is an Ibanez RG1337OMGWTFBBQ.



Mmmmm...BBQ...


----------



## L1ght

I'm sure it's been posted in some other dimension of this forum SOMEWHERE, but it belongs here, so seriously... check this out:






Seriously? RGD2127FX...Extended scale.. 7 string.. black.. Tight-End R7 bridge.. small dot inlays? Holy shit... I can finally say that I am without a fucking doubt, going to be ALL over this guitar.


----------



## EricSVT18

Right now I have a RG7321, I REALLY want the RGD2127 but can't afford that so I'm thinking about the RGD7421. Do you think it's worth the $600? Is it that much of an upgrade over the RG7321. I play in drop A and drop G#.


----------



## L1ght

EricSVT18 said:


> Right now I have a RG7321, I REALLY want the RGD2127 but can't afford that so I'm thinking about the RGD7421. Do you think it's worth the $600? Is it that much of an upgrade over the RG7321. I play in drop A and drop G#.



I haven't really heard anything too bad about the RGD7421 aside from complaints about the paint on the Gibraltar bridge wearing off within something like a months time of regular usage, and how shitty the pickups are. I think someone on here had mentioned a couple QC flaws, but nothing major, and that's to be expected unfortunately, considering how many people have had QC flaws on even their Premium line RGs.

My main gripe about those guitars are the Gibraltars. To me, they are seriously uncomfortable and super blocky. It just felt weird palm muting for me. Other people love it though...

Before you decide to buy anything, I would seriously suggest going somewhere and trying out the guitar first to see if you get along with it instead of just dropping $600 + shipping on a whim. And if you can't find a place that has the RGD7421s available to try out, try and find a place with the newer RG7321s, the ones with the Gibraltars, this way you can at least see if you feel comfortable with that bridge style.


----------



## Syriel

L1ght said:


> I'm sure it's been posted in some other dimension of this forum SOMEWHERE, but it belongs here, so seriously... check this out:
> 
> Seriously? RGD2127FX...Extended scale.. 7 string.. black.. Tight-End R7 bridge.. small dot inlays? Holy shit... I can finally say that I am without a fucking doubt, going to be ALL over this guitar.



Already posted a ton of times in this thread. 

A couple people have already had NGDs of that beast. You better grab one quick too.


----------



## L1ght

Damn yeah I have been away from this site for a while now then haha. My bad dudes.


----------



## Sepultorture

Had oen of the RGD2127FX brought into my Local store to try out and it was a dream to play, everything the trem version is with even more stable tuning, and the bridge is beyond comfortable, you don't feel it ever while playing.

nothing like the gibralter standard


----------



## octavarium7

Xaios said:


> ...but it feels so right.
> 
> Also, I'm a freaking genius.
> 
> RG1337OMGWTFBBQ = RG1337 Oiled Mahogany Galaxy White Trans Finish Black Burst Quilt.
> 
> Booya.


 

Can't wait for mine XD


----------



## mnemonic

Xaios said:


> ...but it feels so right.
> 
> Also, I'm a freaking genius.
> 
> RG1337OMGWTFBBQ = RG1337 Oiled Mahogany Galaxy White Trans Finish Black Burst Quilt.
> 
> Booya.














(excuse the messed up headstock i was too lazy to do it right)


----------



## chasingtheclown

looool ^^^


----------



## Xaios

mnemonic said:


>



Hey, I'd buy that.


----------



## Korngod

^Burst the headstock or make it solid white or black with the inverse color for binding... then ebonize the fretboard... Id buy it either way!


----------

